# knitting tea party 28 august '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 28 August 15

We are having cool days  cooler than I like  supposed to warm up for the weekend  hopefully  and with school starting we should have some really hot weather coming up  along with lots of foggy mornings with school delays and cancelling. Always happens.

I am trying my luck on knitting a simple shawl. Using handspun by lions brand. Not my favorite yarn to use but I am using big needles which help. I have a number of different skeins of handspun so figure I may do some stripping on the shawl.

Still working on my sock  I cant believe I actually learned how to turn the heel  I am now working on the gusset. I may have a pair of socks yet. Lol I am really enjoying working on them  I can see how one can get addicted to them.

I frogged what I had done on my glove  it just didnt please me. I will see if I can make it look right  placing the thrumbs isnt hard  I got caught on alternating where they are placed. Im not planning on wearing them this winter  or maybe I will be inspired and finish them in time.

Thought I should give you this recipe so we north of the equator can still use it and those of you south of the equator will have it for when it gets hot for you.

Coconutty Thai Iced Tea Lee Zalben

serves 2

Ingredients

2 bags black tea
2 cups water
1 cup light coconut mil

2 teaspoons sugar

1/4 cup shaved or shredded coconut (to rim glass)

Directions

Boil water and let tea steep 3-5 minutes. Stir in sugar, and allow tea to cool to room temperature.

Dip the corner of a folded paper towel in coconut milk, and brush evenly around the rim of each glass. Spread shaved coconut on a clean surface, and gently press the rim of each glass into the coconut to coat it.

Pour tea carefully into two glasses. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk to each glass. Add ice and serve 
immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/06/2 coconutty-thai-iced-tea-recipe.html

We were talking about this last week  no one posted a recipe so I thought I wanted to know how to make it and maybe you do to. The woman whose recipe this is: A Welsh specialty helped Cardiff baker Beca Lyne-Pirkis ease her way into the final six of the Great British Bake Off competition.

Her Bara Brith, made from her grandmother's recipe book, earned her praise from judges Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood in the first round of last night's sweet dough week.

The 31-year-old, from Penylan, had a debate with Paul about the best time to add the fruit to the dough, but in the end he thought she had produced a good bake and Mary liked her addition of cranberries to the Welsh loaf, that was popular with mining families.

This bara brith is made the traditional way using fresh yeast. Most supermarkets with their own in-store bakery will sell, or sometimes give away, fresh yeast.

Beca's bara brith from the Great British Bake-Off

Serves 8-10

Ingredients

450g/1lb strong white flour
7g salt
20g/¾oz fresh yeast
75g/2½oz butter, plus extra for greasing and to serve
50g/1¾oz brown sugar
2 tsp mixed spice
350g/12oz mixed dried fruit, such as raisins, currants, sultanas and cranberries
One free-range egg
225ml/8fl oz strong warm tea
oil, for greasing
Butter, to serve (optional)
For the sugar syrup
50g/1¾oz caster sugar

Preparation method

Place the flour, salt and yeast in a large mixing bowl and then rub in the butter using your fingers until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs. Mix in the sugar, mixed spice and dried fruit until evenly distributed.

Add the egg and tea and bring the mixture together to form a dough. Knead on a clean work surface until smooth. Place back in the bowl, cover with oiled cling film and leave until doubled in size - at least one hour.

Preheat the oven to 200C/180C fan/400F/Gas 6 and grease a 900g/2lb loaf tin.

Knock back the dough, then shape it and fit it into the loaf tin. Cover again with oiled cling film and prove for a further 30 minutes. Remove the cling film and bake in the centre of the oven for 20 minutes.

Cover the bara brith with aluminum foil and continue to bake fora further 25 minutes. Remove from the oven; turn it out of the tin and leave to cool on a wire rack for 20 minutes.

For the sugar syrup, bring 50ml/1¾fl oz of water and the sugar to the boil in a small saucepan and cook until syrupy. Remove from the heat and brush the loaf with the glaze. Leave to cool completely before cutting. Serve in slices with butter, if you like.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/film-tv/great-british-bake-off-beca-6089430

I love honey in any shape or form  nectar of the gods my uncle elmer always said. He always had a quart for us to take home when we came to visit  which was every summer. He lived in Mount Morris, Illinois and this was where my fathers people were from. Now they are all buried in the town cemetery  Oakwood Cemetery. I would like to go back on last time but it is a lengthy drive.

We drove to mt. morris every summer as I said. Sometimes we would spend the night at Bethany  our church seminary. Mother and dad had both gone there. Then the next day we would all go out to the zoo  all of a sudden I cannot think of its name. It will come to be  I will throw it out in the universe and it will come back. The monkeys were always chewing bubble gum  blowing bubbles and then they would sit there and pick the gum out of the facial fur. I thought it was very funny. Brookfield  I told you it would come to me. Then in was 90 miles straight west on 64  as we came into town it was always a contest to see you would see their house first. Happy days.

I digress  here is the honey recipe.

Honey-Carrot Bread

Serves: 18 (9 per pan) 
Size: 1 slice

Ingredients

4 cups all purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup vegetable shortening
2 cups granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 orange, grated zest and juice
1 15 oz. can Glory Foods Honey Carrots
1 1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped

Directions

1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2.	Grease two 9″ x 5″ x 3″ inch glass or nonstick metal loaf pans.

3.	Sift the flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt all together and set aside.

4.	Cream the shortening and the sugar in a mixer with a paddle until light and fluffy. With the mixer running, add the eggs, one at a time, and continue mixing until combined.

5.	Combine the orange zest, juice, honey carrots and the liquid, raisins, and walnuts, and add to the sugar egg mixture.

6.	Add the dry ingredients and mix until everything is moistened.

7.	Divide the finished dough between the two prepared loaf pans.

8.	Lower the oven temperature to 325 and bake for 40-50 minutes. Insert a toothpick or wood skewer into the center of the loaves. When fully baked, the toothpick or wood skewer should come out clean.

9.	Remove from the oven and cool. Slice and serve.

And I am not sure how I forget to get the URL. It has been in my recipe file a long time  maybe I wasnt copying the urns then.

This is another recipe that has been in my recipe file a long time and there is no URL. But I liked the name so thought I would share it with you. Oh  I guess it does tell you where it is from. I forgot.

HOOGIE GOOGIE CAKE
Printed from COOKS.COM

Ingredients

2 c. hot water
2 c. chopped dates
1 tsp. soda
3 c. flour
1 1/2 c. sugar
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 c. oil (salad) 
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. chocolate chips
1/2 c. chopped nuts

Directions

Oven at 350 degrees.

Grease and flour pan 13 x 9 inches.

Pour water oven dates and soda then set aside to cool.

Put next ingredients in mixing bowl.

Pour over cool date mixture, stir well.

Pour mix into pan and top with chocolate chips and chopped nuts.

Cook 30 to 45 minutes.

Im not sure if I have used this recipe before or not  if I have just put it down to craft.

Paprika Chicken and Spinach with White Wine Butter Thyme Sauce

Recipe: by Mary
Serves: 2-4

Ingredients

2 large chicken breasts
1 tsp paprika
salt & pepper
5 Tbsp butter*
¼ cup fresh thyme leaves
3 large garlic cloves, minced
1 cup dry white wine
2 handfuls spinach (chopped if they're huge pieces)

Instructions

1.	Season the chicken breasts with the paprika, rubbing it evenly over both sides. Also season with salt and pepper  about ¼ tsp each.

2.	Melt 1 Tbsp butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat, and add the chicken breasts. Cook on the first side for three minutes (or until crisping and golden), flip, and turn the heat down to medium, or slightly less. Let cook for another three minutes before adding the remaining butter, thyme and garlic.

3.	Cook, stirring the thyme and garlic around, for about 2 minutes before adding the wine.

4.	Bring the wine to a gentle simmer and let cook for 20 minutes. It will reduce, so add more if necessary.

5.	Add the spinach, and let wilt fully. Season with salt and pepper, make sure the chicken is done, and serve with a grain of your choice.

Notes: *You could use olive oil in place of some or all of the butter here. I've done this dish using about ½ and ½.

http://www.thekitchenpaper.com/paprika-chicken-spinach-white-wine-butter-thyme-sauce/

At breakfast (say around 10:30 this morning) the weather was beautiful  I walked over to Heidis in just a t-shirt  whereas the day before I had a flannel blanket over my shoulders and the day before a flannel shirt. So it was a welcome sight today to actually see the sun. temperature wasnt much warmer but there was no cold breeze like there has been.

Then early this afternoon the clouds moved in  the temperature dropped a few degrees and it really felt cool. Now the sky has broken up a little and there are spots of blue among the clouds and the sun breaks through and I do think the temperature has risen a few degrees. I could probably take days like today all winter long.

Gary say it is going to be an early and rougher than last year type of winter  have no idea where he picked up that one  careen it is good you are moving  you will miss the lots of snow we are supposed to get. We will see  and take what we get graciously  well  maybe not graciously.

People always complain that they are getting too many zucchini and cant get rid of them. You might try them in this recipe.

Tomato Pesto with Courgette (Zucchini) Spaghetti By Lily Simpson and Rob Hobson

Zucchini is shredded into long strands of "spaghetti," tossed with the simplest of simple sauces (tomato, garlic and basil), then finished with a handful of pine nuts. We think a generous grating of Parmigiano-Reggiano is always a welcome addition if you are a cheese lover.

Julienne peelers make fast work shredding vegetables, from zucchini and carrots to potatoes and cucumbers. You can also find vegetable peelers that can julienne, which seems like a smart combination to us.

Serves 2

Oh, the joy of discovering courgette pasta! You do need to buy a special julienne peeler/cutter to create it, but it is well worth the investment. The best thing about this dish of courgette spaghetti with a fresh tomato sauce is that it is a lower calorie alternative to the traditional pasta dish, so you can eat until you are full. It makes a great lunch if youre trying to lose weight.

Ingredients

· 4 courgettes (zucchini)
· A pinch of flaked sea salt
· 8 large vine tomatoes
· 2 handfuls of fresh basil leaves, finely chopped
· 1 tbsp olive oil
· 1 garlic clove, crushed
· Salt
· 1 tbsp toasted pine nuts, to garnish

Directions

1. Using a julienne peeler/cutter, cut the unpeeled courgettes into long, spaghetti-like strips (stop when you get to the soft seeded centre). Mix with the sea salt and set aside.

2. Bring a pan of water to the boil. Score a cross on the base of each tomato and place in the pan. Boil for 20-30 seconds, then immediately transfer to a bowl of cold water. Peel off the skin.

3. Cut the tomatoes in half and remove the seeds, then finely chop the flesh. Mix with the basil, oil, garlic and salt to taste in a non-stick saucepan.

4. Heat the tomato sauce gently for 23 minutes. Add the courgette spaghetti and heat for a further 12 minutes. Serve immediately, topped with the toasted pine nuts.

230 calories per serving. Rich in vitamins B6, C and E; folate; potassium; iron; magnesium; lycopene; fibre.

Extract taken from The Detox Kitchen Bible by Lily Simpson and Rob Hobson, published by Bloomsbury, $35.00, hardcover. Photography © Keiko Oikawa.

Use baking soda or butter to improve bitter tomato sauce
In a pinch you can use baking soda or butter to neutralize bitter tomato sauce.

www.thissplendidtable.co

I wonder if you could make the zucchini spaghetti and freeze it to use during the winter.

Somebody has to make the following recipe  oh please.

Amazing Zucchini Crisp - faux apple crisp  By AMANDA

Ingredients

Zucchini Filling

8 cups peeled, chopped zucchini
2/3 cup lemon juice
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Crust

4 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
1 cup quick oats
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 cups butter, chilled
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Instructions

Zucchini Filling

1.	Choose a LARGE zucchini only (preferably 12-24 inches long and very thick). Peel zucchini and using a mandolin, slice the zucchini into thin slices*. Make sure all seeds are removed.

2.	In a large saucepan over medium heat add zucchini, lemon juice, white sugar, brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg. Cook for about 20 minutes or until zucchini is very tender.

3.	Remove from heat and set aside.

Crust

4.	Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Prepare a 10 x 15 inch baking dish.

5.	In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, oats, baking powder and cinnamon.

6.	Crumble chilled butter into flour mixture with hands (you can also use a pastry cutter) until mixture resembles coarse crumbs or pea sized butter bits.

7.	Stir 1/2 cup of flour mixture into cooled zucchini mixture.

8.	Press half of remaining butter mixture into bottom of prepared pan and bake for 10 minutes.

9.	Spread zucchini mixture over top of crust and sprinkle remaining butter mixture over zucchini.

10.	Bake for 35-45 minutes or until top is golden brown.

11.	*The easiest way to remove the seeds is to cut the zucchini in half length wise then scoop out the seeds with a spoon. After all the seeds are removed, the zucchini should look like a large piece of celery.

Recipe adapted from allrecipes.com.
Tips & Tricks:

You can use a smaller pan, like a 9 x 13, but it may overflow. If you need to use a smaller pan I would consider decreasing the recipe size by 1/4.

Using smaller zucchini is not recommended. A smaller zucchini is more flavorful and will have an aftertaste, and may even be slightly bitter. Also, if you use a smaller zucchini you will not need to de-seed it. (But do still peel it.)

I would advise using the mandolin for slicing the zucchini. If you do not have one and need to cut by hand, make sure to take the time and get really uniform slices.

Before cutting in the butter I dice it into small pieces. I like how Dorothy from Crazy for Crust prepares her butter; she dices it then puts it back in the fridge. This works great when you opt to use your hands to mix like I do!

There is a picture above of the cooked zucchini and as you can see there is a lot of liquid. I was nervous to pour that much liquid over the bottom layer of crust, so I decided to bake the crust first. It works like a charm! All that glorious liquid will evaporate and soak back into the zucchini while baking and the bottom layer of crust will be crispy and dry.

I am not kidding, this tastes so much like apple that no one would ever know it is a zucchini!

Served warm is the best option, and serving with vanilla ice cream and caramel is an even better option.

http://iambaker.net/amazing-zucchini-crisp-apple-crisp/

I know I gave a fish taco recipe before but Im not sure it was this one.

Grilled Fish Tacos

Ingredients

2 C. onion, chopped 
3/4 C. cilantro, chopped 
1/4 C. olive oil 
5 Tbs. lime juice 
3 Tbs. orange juice 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tsp. oregano 
1 pound tilapia 
1 C. mayonnaise 
1 Tbs. milk 
2 avocados, peeled and sliced 
1/2 head of cabbage, sliced thin 
lime wedges 
corn tortillas 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

In a medium bowl, mix 1 cup onion, 1/4 cup cilantro, oil, 3 tbs lime juice, orange juice, garlic, and oregano

Sprinkle salt and pepper on fish

Spread half of the onion mix on bottom of an 11 X 2 inch baking dish

Place fish over onion mix

Spoon remaining onion mix on top of fish

Cover, and chill for 30 minutes - Turn fish. Cover, and chill for 30 minutes more

Meanwhile, whisk mayonnaise, milk, and 2 tbs lime juice

Apply oil to grill, and prepare barbecue on medium/high heat

Grill fish three to five minutes - Grill tortillas

For serving, chop fish. Place on platter

Place along with mayonnaise, tortillas, remaining onion, remaining cilantro, avocados, cabbage, and lime

www.recipe4living.com

Get out the movie and watch it while you eat this.

Hearty Ratatouille With Goat Cheese By Brianna Steinhilber

Layers of colorful vegetables and goat cheese make for a hearty vegetarian meal.

Serves 8

Ingredients:

Olive oil cooking spray
1 can (12 ounces) tomato puree
3 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
½ medium yellow onion, finely chopped
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
1 large bell pepper
1 large Chinese eggplant or other long, skinny eggplant
1 large zucchini
1 large yellow squash
3 or 4 smallish Yukon gold potatoes, unpeeled (about ¾ pound)
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
4 ounces soft goat cheese
1 tablespoon roughly chopped fresh basil leaves
Crusty bread, for serving

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375°F with one rack about 4 inches from the broiler and another rack in the center position. Mist a sheet pan with cooking spray.

Dump the tomato puree onto the prepared sheet pan. Add the garlic, onion, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper, toss to combine. Use a rubber spatula to spread the puree evenly over the pan, distributing the onion and garlic throughout and pushing the sauce into the corners of the pan. Drop the butter cubes over all, spacing them evenly apart.

Cut off the top of the peppers and carefully pull out the seeds and membrane. Use a sharp knife to slice the pepper into 1/8- to ¼-inch-thick rounds, then slice the rounds into thirds  youll end up with a bunch of small curved pepper pieces.

Trim the ends off the eggplant, zucchini, and squash. Slice each into thin rounds, 1/8- to ¼-inch thick. Slice potatoes into rounds of the same thickness.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-hearty-ratatouille-with-goat-cheese

These next two recipes are great  no clean up. And you can bake them in the oven  put them on the grill or place them in the hot coals.

Foil-Pack Chicken and Broccoli Dinner

6 servings

Try to beat the savory deliciousness and easy cleanup of this tasty chicken and broccoli dinner. All the flavors come together in one neat foil pack.

What You Need

1 pkg. (6 oz.) STOVE TOP Stuffing Mix for Chicken 
1-1/2 cups water 
6 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1-1/2 lb.), 1/2 inch thick 
4 cups broccoli florets 
1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Cheddar Cheese 
1/4 cup OSCAR MAYER Real Bacon Bits 
1/2 cup KRAFT Classic Ranch Dressing

Make It

Heat oven to 400°F.

Combine stuffing mix and water; spoon onto centers of 6 large sheets heavy-duty foil. Top with remaining ingredients; fold to make 6 packets.

Place on rimmed baking sheet.

Bake 30 to 35 min. or until chicken is done (165°F). Remove packets from oven; let stand 5 min. Cut slits in foil to release steam before opening packets.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/foil-pack-chicken-broccoli-dinner-75460.aspx

Foil-Pack Chicken and Artichoke Dinner

6 servings

This low-cal chicken and artichoke dish also boasts easy cleanupa win-win-win!

What You Need

3 cups instant white rice, uncooked 
3 cups warm water 
6 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1-1/2 lb.), 1/2 inch thick 
1 can (13-3/4 oz.) artichoke hearts, drained, 
2 large tomatoes, chopped 
1/2 cup KRAFT Zesty Italian Dressing 
1/4 cup pesto

Make It

Heat oven to 400°F.

Mix rice and water; spoon onto centers of 6 large sheets heavy-duty foil. Top with chicken, artichokes and tomatoes; drizzle with combined dressing and pesto.

Bring up foil sides. Double fold top and both ends to seal each packet, leaving room for heat circulation inside. Place in 15x10x1-inch pan.

Bake 30 to 35 min. or until chicken is done (165°F). Remove packets from oven; let stand 5 min. Cut slits in foil to release steam before opening.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/foil-pack-chicken-artichoke-dinner-75459.aspx

Im constantly amazed what one can do with a tortilla.

BLT Rollers

14 servings

Weve never met a BLT we didnt like, and our tortilla version is no exception. All the elements of the classic rolled and cut into bite-size pieces to share with your peeps.

What You Need

4 oz. (1/2 of 8-oz. pkg.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
1/4 cup KRAFT Real Mayo Mayonnaise 
8 slices cooked OSCAR MAYER Bacon, crumbled 
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes 
2 flour tortillas (8 inch) 
1/2 cup shredded romaine lettuce

Make It

Mix cream cheese and mayo in medium bowl. Add bacon and tomatoes; mix well.

Spread onto tortillas; top with lettuce. Roll up tightly.

Cut each into 7 diagonal slices.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/blt-rollers-124708.aspx

Every once in a while the clouds part and we get a brief  a very brief  flash of sunshine. The humidity is up and the temperature in just shy of 80°. That should make it nice for the first football game of the year for Tinora. Alexis has come home for it  she, Gary and Ayden are going  Avery is going away for the weekend with his bff. My days of sitting on hard bleachers are long gone  except for baseball that is. Lol

Ayden insists he is playing football. He has signed up to play flag football. Think they have to be in fifth or sixth grade before they can play tackle football. Ive already warned him if he gets hurt is mother and I are both going to be on the field finding out what is wrong and smacking the player(s) that hurt him.

The boys have built a small ramp to ride their bicycles over  it is tall enough and if they are going fast enough they do grab a little air time. They think it is great fun  so did I at that age  now Im thinking  broken arm  skinned flesh  hoping their guardian angel is putting in some overtime.

These next three recipes are part of a bunch of recipes of the same type  I have included the URL on each of the recipes  go there  there are some very good recipes there.

Refreshing Peach Cheesecake Shared by wtolan

6-8 servings

Ingredients

1/2 C. sliced almonds
1 1/2 C. graham cracker crumbs 
5 T. butter, melted 
1/4 C. butter, softened 
16 oz. fat free cream cheese 
1/4 C. butter, softened 
1 C. imitation whipped cream 
1/2 C. granulated sugar 
1/2 C. white melting wafers, melted, cooled 
3 T. peach preserves 
2 fresh peaches, washed, diced 
2 peaches, washed, thinly sliced

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

Use a food processor to combine the sliced almonds, graham cracker crumbs and melted butter. Pulse the ingredients until they are well blended.

Take out a 9x13-inch pan and press the crust into the bottom of the pan.

Bake the crust in your preheated oven for around 10 minutes, which is about how long it should take for it to turn light brown.

After the crust is cooled, take out a medium bowl. Beat together the cream cheese, butter, sugar, and white melting wafers.

Stir in the peach preserves and imitation whipped cream and continue to stir until well combined.

Fold in the diced peaches.

When finished, evenly transfer the mixture into the prepared crust. Refrigerate for 2 hours.

Slice the cheesecake, add sliced peaches on top of the cheesecake slices, and serve.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/refreshing_peach_cheesecake.htm

More recipes at: http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/savory_sweet_fruit_casseroles_we_re_falling_for/1

Scrumptious Plum Crumble Shared by wtolan

8-10 servings

Ingredients

1 C. all-purpose flour 
1/2 C. oat flour 
1 C. rolled oats 
3/4 C. brown sugar 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1/4 tsp. kosher salt 
8-10 T. unsalted butter, melted 
1/2 C. granulated sugar 
2 T. cornstarch 
1 tsp. orange zest 
10 plums, thinly sliced 
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

Take out a medium bowl and combine the flour, oats, brown sugar, cinnamon, and salt until thoroughly blended.

Transfer the melted butter into the flour-oats mixture. Use your hands to mix the ingredients together until they begin to topping appears to be clumping together.

Take out another bowl and mix together the sugar, cornstarch, plums, orange zest, and vanilla.

Carefully use a rubber spatula to fold the ingredients together and keep doing so until thoroughly combined.

Take out a 9-inch square baking dish and evenly spread the plum mixture inside of it. Add the crumble topping on top of the plum mixture.

Transfer the dish onto a sheet pan and bake for 50 minutes, which is around how long it should take for the plum crumble to be bubbly and crisp. Serve

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/scrumptious_plum_crumble.htm

More recipes at: http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/savory_sweet_fruit_casseroles_we_re_falling_for/1

Baked Fruit Oatmeal Casserole Shared by ksmith20

6-8 servings

Ingredients

2 C. rolled oats 
1/3 C. brown sugar 
1 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 C. walnut pieces 
1 C. berries 
1/2 C. chocolate chips 
2 C. milk 
1 large egg 
3 Tbs. butter, melted 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 ripe banana, peeled and sliced

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

Grease a baking pan.

In a large bowl, mix the oats, sugar, baking powder, cinnamon, salt, 1/2 C. walnut pieces, 1/4 C. chocolate chips, and 1/2 C. berries.

Pour the oat mixture into the baking dish.

Add the remaining walnuts, chocolate chips, and berries on top.

In the same bowl, mix together the milk, egg, butter, and vanilla extract. Pour the milk mixture over the whole thing to soak the oats evenly.

Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, or until the top is golden-brown and sprinkle brown sugar on top.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/baked_fruit_oatmeal_casserole

More recipes at: http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/savory_sweet_fruit_casseroles_we_re_falling_for/1

HG's Fudgy Flourless Chocolate Cake

No-Flour Power

Black beans are the best thing to happen to baked goods since canned pumpkin! You won't believe how delicious this chocolate cake is. And NO, you can't taste the black beans -- just rich chocolatey deliciousness. Game-changing recipe here, people...

Cool: 1 hour

Ingredients:

One 15-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed 
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites 
1/3 cup unsweetened applesauce 
1/3 cup canned pure pumpkin 
1/4 cup Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; see HG FYI) 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1/4 tsp. salt 
3 tbsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a 9" round cake pan with foil, and generously spray with nonstick spray.

Place all ingredients except chocolate chips in a food processor. Puree until completely smooth and uniform.

Fold in 1 tbsp. chocolate chips.

Spread mixture into the baking pan, and smooth out the top.

Evenly top with remaining 2 tbsp. chocolate chips, and lightly press into the batter.

Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out mostly clean, 35 - 40 minutes.

Let cool completely, about 1 hour.

Refrigerate leftovers. (This cake tastes great chilled.)

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1/8th of cake: Calories: 100 - Fat: 2.5g - Sodium: 310mg - Carbs: 22g - Fiber: 4.5g 
Sugars: 5g - Protein: 5.5g

PointsPlus® value 3*

HG FYI: Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener is about twice as sweet as sugar. If using a no-calorie granulated sweetener that measures cup-for-cup like sugar instead of Truvia, double the amount called for in this recipe.

www.hungrygirl.com

No-Bake Granola Jam Thumbprint

Servings14

Ingredients

3 cups Nature Valley cranberry almond protein granola 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup light corn syrup 
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter or creamy no-stir almond butter 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
1/4 cup red raspberry, grape or strawberry jam 
14 almond slices, if desired

Directions

In food processor, place granola. Cover; process, using quick on-and-off motions, until finely ground. Place in medium bowl. Set aside.

In 2-quart heavy saucepan, mix brown sugar, corn syrup and peanut butter. Heat to boiling over medium-high heat, stirring constantly. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.

Pour syrup mixture over granola. Stir until well combined. Let cool 5 minutes.

Shape mixture into 14 balls. Place each ball on cooking parchment paper-lined cookie sheet.

Flatten ball slightly and press thumb into center of each ball to make indentation.

Spoon jam in indentation of each cookie. Top with almond slice.

Expert Tips: Fill cookies with jam, then drizzle with melted white chocolate for an extra fancy touch. Spray hands with cooking spray while shaping the cookies to prevent sticking.

NUTRITION INFO PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Cookie  Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 60

% Daily Value: Total Fat 7g; 7% - Saturated Fat1 1/2g; 1 1/2% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 0mg; 0% - Sodium 115mg; 115% - Total Carbohydrate 37g; 37% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Sugars 21g;21% - Protein 
6g; 6%

% Daily Value: Vitamin A 0%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 4%; Iron 6%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 2 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/no-bake-granola-jam-thumbprint-cookies

"World's Best Cake" with Banana and Coconut By Sarah Jampel

Author Notes: Follow these instructions and you'll have an impressive, towering dessert without having to worry about burning a meringue, shaving down layers of cake (more) Sarah Jampel

Serves 8 to 10

Ingredients

10 1/2tablespoons (1 stick plus 2 1/2 tablespoons) unsalted butter, softened
1 2/3cups sugar, divided
1 1/3cups (170 grams) all-purpose flour
1teaspoon baking powder
1teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2teaspoon ground cardamom
1pinch salt
5 large eggs, separated
1/3cup whole milk
1/3 to 1/2cups unsweetened coconut flakes (I like the large flakes, but you can use smaller flakes, too)
1cup heavy cream
1 vanilla bean
1 to 2 bananas, sliced

Directions

1.	Preheat the oven to 350° F and place a rack in the middle. Line a 9- by 13-inch baking pan with parchment paper, allowing some to drape over the sides of the pan.

2.	In a large bowl using a handheld electric mixer, or in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the butter and 2/3 cup of the sugar until light and creamy, about 3 minutes.

3.	Working on low speed, add the flour, baking powder, spices, and salt and mix well.

4.	Mix in the egg yolks and the milk until combined, then scrape the batter into the prepared pan.

5.	Clean and thoroughly dry the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment. Pour in the egg whites, making sure there are no specks of yolk, and add the remaining 1 cup of sugar. Beat to soft peaksbe patient, it will happen. If the egg whites aren't reaching soft peaks, wait until the mixture ribbons back onto itself. Spread this carefully on top of the cake layer.

6.	Bake for 25 minutes, or until the meringue is golden brown and puffed. About 15 minutes through baking, cover the meringue with coconut flakes (this way, the coconut can adhere to the still-damp meringue but it will not burn in the oven.)

7.	Cool the cake in the pan on a wire rack. Meanwhile, make the whipped cream: Pour the cream into a medium bowl and scrape in the vanilla seeds, discarding the pod. Beat to soft peaks with an electric mixer, about 3 minutes.

8.	Carefully transfer the cool cake to a cutting board. Cut the cake in half crosswise with a serrated knife. Place one half of the cake on your serving tray of choice and cover with the cream and banana slices. Place the other half, meringue side up, on top.

9.	Place the cake in the refrigerator to chill and soften for 1 hour before serving.

http://food52.com/recipes/36105-world-s-best-cake-with-banana-coconut

Date and Pecan Snacking Cake

Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter, softened
3/4 cup sugar
3 eggs 
3 tablespoons milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/4 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup dates, pitted and chopped finely
3/4 cup pecans, toasted

Directions

Beat butter and sugar on medium speed, mixture will be crumbly.

Add eggs, milk, and vanilla, and beat until creamy and well combined.

Whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt, and gradually add into creamed mixture until combined.
Fold in dates and pecans.

Spread batter into a greased pan, approx 10 x 15".

Bake at 350º for 25 minutes until golden brown.

Serve as is or dust with icing sugar.

Freezes well.

www. MennoniteGirlsCanCook.com

Mixed Berry Ginger Crumb Cake by Michelle

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

For the Berries:
5 ounces raspberries
5 ounces blackberries
5 ounces blueberries
½ cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons brandy (can substitute vanilla extract)

For the Crumb Topping:

⅓ cup light brown sugar
¼ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup finely diced candied ginger
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature, cut into small cubes

For the Cake:

1½ cups all-purpose flour
½ cup cornmeal
½ cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, at cool room temperature, cut into small cubes
⅔ cup whole milk
2 eggs

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a 2½-quart baking dish.

2. Prepare the Berries: In a medium bowl, toss the berries with the sugar and brandy; set aside.

3. Prepare the Crumb Topping: In a small bowl, whisk together the brown sugar and flour, then stir in the crystallized ginger. Blend the butter into the mixture with your fingertips or a fork until crumbs form. Place the bowl in the freezer while you prepare the cake.

4. Prepare the Cake: In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, ground ginger and salt. Add the butter pieces and, using your fingertips or a pastry blender, work into the flour mixture until it is completely incorporated and there are no pieces larger than a pea remaining.

5. In a measuring cup or small bowl, whisk together the milk and eggs, then add to the flour mixture. Using a rubber spatula, gently stir the batter together until no pockets of dry ingredients remain. Spread the batter in an even layer in the prepared pan. Using a slotted spoon, remove the berries from the bowl and scatter over the cake batter. Break up the crumb topping into large pieces and scatter over the berries.

6. Bake until the berries are bubbling and the cake is firm, 40 to 45 minutes. Place the pan on a wire rack and cool for at least 30 minutes before serving. The cake can be stored, covered, at room temperature, for up to 2 days.

(Recipe from Vintage Cakes)

www.browneyedbaker.com

I suppose we should leave the desserts and think along the lines of stick to the ribs kind of recipes although I am not sure how long the first recipe would actually stick to your ribs.

Creamy Gazpacho Andaluz

The key to fresh tomato flavor in our creamy gazpacho Andaluz recipe was salting the tomatoes and letting them sit to release more flavor. We then followed the same process with the other vegetablescucumber, bell pepper, and onionand soaked the bread, which we used to thicken the soup, in read more

SERVES 4 TO 6

For ideal flavor, allow the gazpacho to sit in the refrigerator overnight before serving. Red wine vinegar can be substituted for the sherry vinegar. Although we prefer to use kosher salt in this soup, half the amount of table salt can be used. Serve the soup with additional extra-virgin olive oil, sherry vinegar, ground black pepper, and diced vegetables for diners to season and garnish their own bowls as desired.

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds (about 6 medium) ripe tomatoes, cored 
1 small cucumber, peeled, halved, and seeded 
1 medium green bell pepper, halved, cored and seeded 
1 small red onion, peeled and halved 
2 medium garlic cloves, peeled and quartered 
1 small serrano chile, stemmed and halved lengthwise 
Kosher salt (see note) 
1 slice high-quality white sandwich bread, crust removed, torn into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil, plus extra for serving 
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar, plus extra for serving (see note) 
2 tablespoons finely minced parsley, chives, or basil leaves 
Ground black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Roughly chop 2 pounds of tomatoes, half of cucumber, half of bell pepper, and half of onion and place in large bowl. Add garlic, chile, and 1½ teaspoons salt; toss until well combined. Set aside.

2. Cut remaining tomatoes, cucumber, and pepper into ¼-inch dice; place vegetables in medium bowl. Mince remaining onion and add to diced vegetables. Toss with ½ teaspoon salt and transfer to fine-mesh strainer set over medium bowl. Set aside 1 hour.

3. Transfer drained diced vegetables to medium bowl and set aside. Add bread pieces to exuded liquid (there should be about ¼ cup) and soak 1 minute. Add soaked bread and any remaining liquid to roughly chopped vegetables and toss thoroughly to combine.

4. Transfer half of vegetable-bread mixture to blender and process 30 seconds. With blender running, slowly drizzle in ¼ cup oil and continue to blend until completely smooth, about 2 minutes. Strain soup through fine-mesh strainer into large bowl, using back of ladle or rubber spatula to press soup through strainer. Repeat with remaining vegetable-bread mixture and 1/4 cup olive oil.

5. Stir vinegar, minced herb, and half of diced vegetables into soup and season to taste with salt and black pepper. Cover and refrigerate overnight or for at least 2 hours to chill completely and develop flavors. Serve, passing remaining diced vegetables, olive oil, sherry vinegar, and black pepper separately.

TECHNIQUE: Achieving the Best Creamy Consistency

The trick to smooth, fully blended texture is all in how you add the olive oil.

BROKEN: Adding all of the oil at once prevents it from blending properly with the vegetables, resulting in a greasy consistency.

PERFECTLY CREAMY: Slowly drizzling in the oil helps the mixture emulsify, for a soup that is silky and richbut not the least bit greasy.

TECHNIQUE: Flavor Boosters: Saltand Time

Because of salts ability to dissolve in liquids and to draw moisture out of meat and vegetable cells, it often enhances dishes in ways that go beyond just making them taste saltier. Could the length of time we salted our vegetables affect the flavor of our soup?

THE EXPERIMENT: We made two batches of gazpacho. For the first, we salted the tomatoes, cucumber, onion, and green bell pepper in the recipe and let them sit for 1 hour before pureeing these ingredients with their accumulated juices in a blender. For the second batch, we skipped the salting step, but stirred in the equivalent amount of salt after we pureed the vegetables.

THE RESULTS: The vegetables that were salted for 1 hour before pureeing produced gazpacho with fuller, more complex flavor.

http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/

Im not sure if anyone will make this but I thought it sounded really good.

Thai Chili Corn Chowder with Coconut Fried Shrimp

Serves 6
Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, grated
1 lemongrass stalk, chopped
1 fresno chile, seeds removed + chopped
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 potato, peeled + cubed into small pieces
4 cups fresh or frozen yellow corn
1 (14 ounce) can full fat coconut milk
1/3 cup sweet Thai chili sauce
2 tablespoons butter
8 ounces fontina cheese, shredded
1/3 cup fresh cilantro + 1/3 cup basil, chopped
1 small, ripe mango, peeled + diced
fresh cilantro, basil + lime, for serving

Coconut Shrimp

1/2 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt + pepper
2 eggs
3/4 cup panko bread crumbs
1 1/3 cups shredded coconut, unsweetened or sweetened
1 pound shrimp, peeled + deveined
coconut or canola oil, for frying

Instructions

Heat a large soup pot over medium heat and add the olive oil. Once hot, add the garlic, ginger, lemongrass and fresno chile. Cook for 1-2 minutes or until fragrant and soft. Slowly pour in the chicken broth and add the potato. Simmer, uncovered for 15 minutes or until the potato is fork tender (this is when I start making the shrimp).

Add the corn, coconut milk and sweet Thai chile sauce. Continue cooking until the corn is tender and bright yellow, about 5 minutes. Reduce the heat to low and add the butter + fontina cheese. Cook over low heat, stirring often until the cheese has melted and the soup is creamy.

Remove the soup from the heat and stir in the basil, cilantro and a pinch of salt + pepper. Divide the soup among bowls and serve immediately. Garnish with mango, basil and coconut shrimp.

Coconut Shrimp

Add the flour, salt + pepper to a shallow bowl. Add the eggs to another bowl and gently beat together. Add the Panko and coconut to a third bowl, mixing them to combine.

Working in an assembly line, dip the shrimp through the flour, then take it for a dip in the egg and then dredge it through the coconut crumbs. Place on a plate and repeat with the remaining shrimp.

Heat a heavy bottomed, high-sided skillet over medium heat and add enough oil to cover the bottom and 1-2 inches up the sides. Once the oil is hot (BUT NOT SMOKING), add the shrimp in batches, frying each about 2-3 minutes per side or until the shrimp are light golden. Place the fried shrimp on a paper towel lined plate and repeat with the remaining shrimp. Serve the shrimp warm atop the soup.

*The soup can be made in advance, but the cheese tends to clump together once the soup cools. Therefore, I recommend adding the cheese just before you are ready to serve.

*The shrimp can be made in advance and warmed in the oven to 325 for 5-10 minutes. The fried shrimp can be frozen if you make extra!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/thai-chile-corn-chowder-with-coconut-fried-shrimp/

This is more of a side but thought it sounded good.

Indian Style Roasted Cauliflower By Marla Hingley

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 head cauliflower, cut into large pieces
2 Tbsp oil
1 tsp curry powder
1 tsp garam masala
½ tsp turmeric
½ tsp salt
Instructions

1.	In a small dish mix together all the spices and salt.

2.	In another bowl, add cauliflower and toss with oil. Sprinkle over the spice mixture and toss again until fully coated.

3.	Place in a greased baking dish and bake at 425°F for 20 minutes or until tender, stirring half way through.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/indianstyle-roasted-cauliflower/

Crustless Zucchini and Mushroom Quiche

Ingredients

3 cups zucchini, grated
1 cup mushroom, sliced
1 onion, diced
1 garlic clove, minced
2 tablespoons butter or olive oil
2 cups cheese, grated (any variety, I used 1/2 cup parmesan and 1 1/2 cups Mozzarella) 
4 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup cream or milk
1 tablespoon flour
1/4 teaspoon each of salt and pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano

Directions

1.	In a frying pan with either the butter or olive oil, place the onions, mushrooms and zucchini. Saute for a few minutes until soft.

2.	Top with grated cheese.

3.	In a separate bowl, combine the eggs, cream, flour and spices.

4.	Pour over vegetable mixture.

5.	Leave all the ingredients in the pan. Who wants to do extra dishes? However if you wish it can be poured into a greased pie plate as well.

6.	Bake in a preheated oven at 350 for 35 minutes or until the center comes out clean when poked with a knife.

7.	Allow to rest for 10 minutes before serving.

8.	If you prefer a crust, pour the filling into a crust and bake as above directions.

TIP: if you would like the quiche to have more color on top put it under the broiler for a few minutes but watch very carefully so it doesn't burn.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

The BEST Italian Meatballs by Michelle

Classic Italian Meatballs (baked!)

Yield: 10 large meatballs

My father-in-law's fabulous recipe for classic Italian meatballs.

Ingredients:

1 pound meatloaf mix (mixture of ground beef, pork and veal)
⅓ cup Italian seasoned breadcrumbs
2 tablespoons grated Romano or Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon finely minced yellow onion
1 clove garlic, minced
½ teaspoon dried parsley
2 eggs
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a large bowl, combine all ingredients and mix with your hands until thoroughly combined.

3. Shape into large meatballs (I use a heaping large cookie scoop, which is 3 tablespoons) and place on the baking sheet.

4. Bake for 20 minutes. Turn the meatballs over; reduce the oven temperature to 300 degrees F and bake for an additional 20 minutes.

5. Place the meatballs in a simmering pot of sauce for at least 1 hour before serving.

www.browneyedbaker.com

Bulgogi + Scallion Pancakes + Quesadillas = The Ultimate Fusion Snack by Morgan Eisenberg

Crispy, cheesy, and intensely savory. Three snacking worlds collide.

Bulgogi Scallion Pancake-adillas

Korean tacos have taken a little bit of Korea, a little bit of Mexico, and a whole lot of L.A., and combined them all so perfectly that there's now a damn near cult-like following all across the country. Now that nobody wants to miss out on this combo of juicy seasoned meat with flavor-packed sauces stuffed into toasted corn tortillas, you can find them at food trucks and storefronts in every major city. It's like Korean-Mexican fusion was one of those things that was just meant to happen.

So how do you take something incredible and make it even better? Add a bit of Chinese twist to it. Let me tell you about a little something I call Bulgogi Scallion Pancake-adillas.

Pancake quesadillas sound strange, until you realize that I'm talking about flaky, chewy Chinese-style scallion pancakes here. Thin, crispy, and super-savory, they're more like the onion-y love child of a croissant and a tortilla than they are the American breakfast food. And when you pack them with marinated bulgogi-style steak and two types of cheese, it makes total sense.

Beef cooked with a bulgogi-style marinade.

Making these Korean quesadillas is easier than it seems. To start, I thinly slice and marinate the steak for the bulgogi in a soy sauce mixture with classic bulgogi ingredients, like gochujang, sesame oil, and rice vinegar, as well as brown sugar to sweeten everything up. (Pear puree, the more traditional sweetener, seems a little like overkill for a recipe that's already packed with so many other flavors.) It's important not to add any salt, as soy sauce already lends enough to enhance the flavor without being overwhelming. In order to get the most even distribution of marinade, I combine everything in a large freezer bag, squeeze out the air, shake the bag, and set it in the refrigerator while I make the scallion pancakes.

The best part of scallion pancakes is the crispy layers, so I follow Kenji's guide to extra-flaky scallion pancakes. This method relies on rolling dough out into disks, brushing them with sesame oil, and then rolling them up like jelly rolls. Then I flatten everything again, sprinkle it with green onions, and repeat until there are multiple layers of green onion and sesame oil inside the pancake dough. At this point, the dough rounds resemble green-flecked tortillas, and they're ready for cooking in just enough oil to get them nicely golden.

Scallion pancakes with beef and cheese filling.

Next I turn back to the beef, which is now good and marinated. I quickly cook it in a hot skillet after removing it from the marinade, then pile it onto two of the freshly cooked scallion pancakes, along with plenty of cheese. I prefer a Tex-Mex-style mixture of cheddar and jack or pepper jack here, but Oaxaca cheese also works well.

Then it's back to the skillet, where I cook one quesadilla at a time and close them up with an additional bare scallion pancake on top. Once the cheese begins to melt and the bottom is nicely browned and crisp, I carefully flip the quesadilla with a spatula and cook until the cheese is entirely melted and the bottom scallion pancake is crisp enough to easily support the weight of the fillings. As these cook, you might see some of the cheese ooze out of the sides and hit the pan. Don't try to stop itthose crispy browned cheese bits are the icing on this multicultural cake.

It's almost impossible to resist eating right away, but take the time to garnish them with cilantro, green onion, and a drizzle of extra gochujang. Then you should feel free to shovel them down. It's not like you'll be able to hold yourself back any longer, anyway. 

Bulgogi Scallion Pancake-adillas
Morgan Eisenberg

Special equipment: rolling pin

This Korean spin on quesadillas is the ultimate upgrade to street-stand-style fusion. [Photograph: Morgan Eisenberg]

Makes 2 large quesadillas, serving 4

Pancake quesadillas sound strangeuntil you realize that I'm talking about flaky, chewy, Chinese-style scallion pancakes here. Thin, crispy, and super-savory, they're more like the onion-y love child of a croissant and a tortilla than they are the American breakfast food. And when you pack them with marinated bulgogi-style steak and two types of cheese, it makes total sense.

Notes: Gochujang is a mild Korean chili paste. It can be found in Asian markets or ordered online. Sempio Hot Pepper Paste: A marinade based on soy sauce, sesame oil, and vinegar delivers tasty and tender beef. (Sempio Hot Pepper Paste (Gochujang) 500g /1.1lb - $8.96 on Amazon)

Special equipment: rolling pin: Rolling the scallion pancakes and twisting them into spirals creates tons of flaky layers to trap in cheese and juices from the beef.

Ingredients

1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons gochujang, plus more for drizzling (see note above)
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
2 scallions, sliced, plus more to garnish
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ginger, grated
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 pound beef flank steak, ribeye, or sirloin, thinly sliced against the grain
1 recipe Extra-Flaky Scallion Pancakes
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (4 ounces)
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese (4 ounces)
Cilantro, for topping

Directions

In a plastic zipper-lock bag, combine the soy sauce, brown sugar, gochujang, sesame oil, rice vinegar, scallions, garlic, ginger, and black pepper. Mix well. Add the sliced beef and close the bag, squeezing out any excess air. Shake well and toss to coat. Refrigerate for at least 30 minutes and up to 8 hours, turning bag occasionally to redistribute marinade.

Heat a large skillet over high heat. Remove the meat from the marinade and cook until browned all over. Remove from heat and set aside.

Prepare the Extra-Flaky Scallion Pancakes and set them aside on paper towels to absorb excess grease.

Top 2 of the 4 scallion pancakes with bulgogi meat and cheese, and leave the other 2 bare. Heat a nonstick skillet over medium heat, then put 1 topped scallion pancake in the pan. Top with a bare scallion pancake to close.

Let cook until the cheese begins to melt and the bottom pancake has crisped up and browned. Flip and cook on the second side until all of the cheese is melted and the bottom has browned. Remove from heat, set aside, and repeat to make the second quesadilla.

Drizzle the quesadillas with additional gochujang, if desired, and top with scallions and cilantro. Serve immediately.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/08/how-to-make-bulgogi-scallion-pancake-quesadilla-fusion-snack.html

This next recipe is from a section on crustless sandwiches. The URL is for the rest of the recipes are at the end of the recipe  do check them out  there are some really good sandwiches there. And I love sandwiches.

Latkes Breakfast Sandwiches with Blackberry-Yogurt Spread Recipe by Aja

makes 2 sandwiches

Ingredients

y-Yogurt Spread: 
2 tablespoons plain Greek yogurt 
1 tablespoon blackberry jam 
Latkes: 
1 1/2 cups shredded hash brown potatoes (such as Simply Potatoes®) 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 egg, beaten 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup canola oil 
Filling: 10 ounces ground breakfast sausage (such as Jimmy Dean® Maple Sausage) 
2 slices Cheddar cheese 
2 eggs 
1 pinch salt and ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1.	Mix Greek yogurt and blackberry jam together in a bowl until spread is smooth; refrigerate.

2.	Place potatoes in cheesecloth and wring, extracting as much moisture as possible. Combine potatoes, flour, beaten egg, and salt together in a bowl until thoroughly mixed. Divide potato mixture into 4 equal portions and form into 4-inch patties.

3.	Heat canola oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook potato patties in the hot oil until golden brown, about 6 minutes per side. Remove latkes from oil and place on a cooling rack, reserving oil in the skillet.

4.	Form breakfast sausage into two 5-ounce patties. Cook patties in the same skillet until browned on the outside and no longer pink in the center, 3 to 5 minutes per side. The internal temperature should be 160 degrees F (73 degrees C). Transfer patties to the cooling rack and top each with Cheddar cheese.

5.	Heat a non-stick skillet and add 2 tablespoons reserved heated oil. Crack 2 eggs into heated oil and cook for about 5 minutes.

6.	Spread blackberry spread onto 2 of the latkes; top with sausage-Cheddar cheese. Add 1 latke to the Cheddar cheese layer of each, creating a sandwich. Top each sandwich with an egg; season with salt and pepper.

Cook's Note: Give your latkes a bit more flavor by adding chopped onion or chives.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Latkes-Breakfast-Sandwiches-with-Blackberry-Yogurt-Spread

View more recipes: http://www.zergnet.com/news/604398/12-no-bread-sandwiches-that-will-change-your-life

LASAGNA CUPCAKES Recipe by Girl Who Ate Everything

Servings12

Layers of meat, cheese and pasta baked in little lasagna cupcakes.

INGREDIENTS

1/3 pound ground beef 
Salt and pepper 
24 wonton wrappers 
1 3/4 cups Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 3/4 cups mozzarella cheese, shredded 
3/4 cup ricotta cheese 
1 cup Muir Glen pasta sauce 
Basil for garnish (optional)

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven to 375ºF. Spray muffin tin with cooking spray.

2 Brown beef and season with salt and pepper. Drain.

3 Cut wonton wrappers into circle shapes (about 2 1/4- inches) using a biscuit cutter or the top of a drinking glass. You can cut several at a time. Note: For a more rustic look, no cutting necessary!

4 Reserve 3/4 cup Parmesan cheese and 3/4 cup mozzarella cheese for the top of your cupcakes. Start layering your lasagna cupcakes. Begin with a wonton wrapper and press it into the bottom of each muffin tin. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese, ricotta cheese, and mozzarella cheese in each. Top with a little meat and pasta sauce.

5 Repeat layers again (i.e. wonton, Parmesan, ricotta, mozzarella and pasta sauce). Top with reserved Parmesan and mozzarella cheeses.

6 Bake for 18-20 minutes or until edges are brown. Remove from oven and let cool for 5 minutes. To remove, use a knife to loosen the edges, and then pop each lasagna out.

7 Garnish with basil and serve.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/lasagna-cupcakes

lets get ready for another week of the Knitting Tea Party to begin

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 21st August, 2015* (by Darowil)

HEALTH

Heard from Purple that *pearlone* has a perforated bowel- she had been in ICU. Update from Rookie- in rehab but still not doing well.

*vabchonnie* has her new teeth- but they are very painful as is her foot with the broken toe.

*cashmeregmas* DH eyesight now great post surgery.

*Designer's* DGD Amie is in a coma (not the young DGD she sees a lot of).

Tyler whose birth *Fan* told about a month ago (as close as a grandchild) has been rushed to hospital with meningitis

OTHER TOPICS

*Martina* finally owns the flat she has been waiting on for months! Having some things done before she moves in. *Railyn* is in the middle of getting ready to move, signed lease and packers due Monday, removalists Tuesday.

The girls are starting to arrive at the house for *machriste*. The girls so far all seem very happy and adaptable (no cook until lectures start). Hardest part for her has been handing her cat over to her DD - who will love the cat.

*Lurker* has had a boarder for a few weeks- making for a very complex situation, especially with the boyfriend on the scene who wants to stay all night as well. She has now left much to Julies relief.

*cashmeregma* is going to see her mother and sisters - and is now feeling almost fully recovered from her virus other than a dry cough.

Life is tough at home for *gagesmom* currently with major issues that need addressing.

*Melyn* is taking a stall at a craft fair and posted pictures of some of her lovely knitted and crochet items.

PHOTOS

1- *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey
3 - *Gagesmom* - Gifts for Ryker
6 - *Lurker* - Guernsey 
6 - *Poledra* - Rose
7 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
8 - *Cmaliza* - Funny yarn
8 - *Swedenme * - Garden
10 - *Gagesmom* - Bib
19 - *Melyn* - Sunset
20 - *Caren* - Birthday card for Lyn & Liz
21 - *Kate* - Caitlin/Birthday card for Lyn & Liz
22 - *Cmaliza* - Twiddlemuff/Sailing
23 - *Lurker* - Guernsey porcupine!
24 - *Cmaliza* - Bella/Wind chimes
25 - *Pacer* - KAP photos/Flowers/Matthew's drawing
33 - *Fan* - Mini daffodils
35 - *Kate* - Luke
36 - *Rookie* - DGDs
40 - *Rookie* - DGS
50 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Pacer
51 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Designer
56 - *Gagesmom* - yarn bowl & yarn
60 - *Spider* - Luncheon table/Lake view/Porch
62 - *Caren* - Coffee/Beehive
65 - *Caren* - Coffee & a bacon sandwich
67 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce/Serenity prayer
68 - *Lurker* - Funny
69 - *Pacer* - Rocco
69 - *Caren* - Clouds/Seth cutting down weeds
70 - *Caren* - Sunset & sky photos
77 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Machriste
81 - *Swedenme* - Hat (plus link to patterns)
84 - *Gagesmom* - Shawl/Deuce
86 - *Gagesmom* - Finished shawl
87 - *Caren* - Shawl & yarn/Caren cutting wood/DGS
91 - *Melyn* - Knitted & crochet items for craft fair stall
91 - *Gwen* - Scarf
92 - *Gagesmom* - Minion hat

RECIPES
28 - *Rookie* - Sandwich spread
41 - *Bonnie* - Honeyed Beets
57 - *Rookie* - Amazing zucchini/apple crisp
60 - *Bonnie* - Glazed fruit from zucchini
90 - *Rookie* - Cooking collard greens

CRAFTS
43 - *Rookie* - Antique pattern library (link)
44 - *Rookie* - Kumihimo (link)
50 - *Gwen* - Free patterns/Shawl (links)
57 - *Swedenme* - Hallowe'en patterns
80 - *Sam* - K & C Hallowe'en patterns

OTHERS
16 - *Lurker* - Funnies
19 - *Cashmeregma* - Knitted birthday cake (link)
44 - *Sam * - Smart bed (link)
57 - *Lurker* - Organ donor video (link) 
66 - *Lurker* - Seenager
80 - *Lurker* - Cat funny
81 - *Sam* - Stain removal (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- I need to be busy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Aha, since I just finished my epistle on last week's KTP, I'm in at the beginning and vowing to stay caught up this week. So many recipes, Sam!!! Yum! As always, thanks for these great starts every week. Please know you are appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and and you lovely Summary ladies! Great start again to a new Tea Party. 

Sam we've been having cooler weathr here too; mid eighties but I must say it is my favorite time of year. Tomorrow DH has a friend bringing his bush hog over and we will reclaim the back yard. Thank goodness! 

Going to go work on "the scarf" some more. Oh, a question for those that did the Kumihimo at the KAP. I've been playing around with it in hopes of making some necklaces. I have had a dickens of a time get any finished cord to be long enough. I've even started with 4x the length of cord that I want the finished item to be and it still is ending up short. Also, I've been having a difficult time finding an end cap large enough to put on the ends.
Has anyone else been plaing around with this? Any suggestions would be helpful.

Will try to TTYL....{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
Hope you get the warmer weather you want . I am going to take badly to the bad weather when it comes here after having a very mild sunny last winter followed by a dry spring and a lovely summer . If you all in America get snow please keep it to yourselves for as long as possible . 

Sounds as if the boys are having fun with there ramp . I remember quite a lot of broken bones from when I was young was rather a tomboy even though mother did try to make me act like a proper girl and dressed me in dresses with curls in hair they soon disappeared 

Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is something going on here that we should know julie - why do you need to be busy? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot- I need to be busy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should put the back yard all into garden - then you wouldn't need to mow it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and and you lovely Summary ladies! Great start again to a new Tea Party.
> 
> Sam we've been having cooler weathr here too; mid eighties but I must say it is my favorite time of year. Tomorrow DH has a friend bringing his bush hog over and we will reclaim the back yard. Thank goodness!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is something going on here that we should know julie - why do you need to be busy? --- sam


Nothing major, Sam- just getting my kitchen back under control! Want to knit, but first things have to come first!

p.s., I am craving chocolate- so will make some biscuits- (cookies).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil for the summary - i really enjoy it and often find something i missed or forgot.

question - i know a perforated bowel is nothing to sneeze about but why does pearlone need rehab?

it's turning into a beautiful evening - perfect for sitting out - don't even think mosquitoes will be a problem. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and summary ladies, thank you.
Mel, like your hat.
Gwen, pretty leaf scarf.
Fan, praying Tyler better.
Waterlogged an hr. Then sat in jacuzzi. Looking forward to next week. Suppose to only be in low 90's so easier to walk Maya if I can stop insomnia.
Working on fingerless mitts. Straightened craft room......almost finished.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot...need to go back and check all the receipts. Thinking I will do a beef stew in the crock pot tomorrow. It has been very cool here outside as well. Been feeling like October out instead of August.

Coconut Shrimp
Meatballs
Peach cheesecake 

Sam I am drooling here. Lol&#128555;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:



> Sam and summary ladies, thank you.
> Mel, like your hat.
> Gwen, pretty leaf scarf.
> Fan, praying Tyler better.
> ...


Sounds like you have been busy Desert joy . I think we all have some kind of problem with sleep I'm starting to feel tired now but as soon as I lay down to sleep I'm wide awake again I need something to keep my eyes shut 
Hope you get out for lots of walks with maya 
My dog won't come in at the moment as soon as I turn in to where I live she puts the brakes on Lays down and refuses to move , wants to just sit there and watch the birds in the trees
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have been busy Desert joy . I think we all have some kind of problem with sleep I'm starting to feel tired now but as soon as I lay down to sleep I'm wide awake again I need something to keep my eyes shut
> Hope you get out for lots of walks with maya
> My dog won't come in at the moment as soon as I turn in to where I live she puts the brakes on Lays down and refuses to move , wants to just sit there and watch the birds in the trees
> Sonja


Mishka has her ways!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mishka has her ways!


One stubborn dog when she wants to be till I use my strict voice then she knows who is boss or let's me think so 😄


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes and start ! Sam. Particularly like the Paprika chicken recipe. 
Thanks Kate for the summary. 
Prayers for all in need, beSt wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the precious puppy - stubborn - never. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> One stubborn dog when she wants to be till I use my strict voice then she knows who is boss or let's me think so 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One stubborn dog when she wants to be till I use my strict voice then she knows who is boss or let's me think so 😄


And very much part of the family!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking my spot as I have supper on the stove--definitely want to check out that black bean recipe in more detail!

Thanks for the start & summary!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very much part of the family!


Definitely even sits there and joins in the conversations and you are not allowed to argue as she comes over and tells you off . I think she has her own version of SAMs come to Jesus talk 😄


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!

I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.

I am asking for some prayers tonight. One of my closest friend's mom was hit by a car yesterday. She is in her 80s and is fairly distressed. Her only major injury is a broken ankle that is quite complex. She will be in the hospital for at least 2 weeks, and when she gets home will require 24-hour care for about 6 weeks. My friend will be moving to her mom's home to be with her, but there will be big gaps because my friend is a teacher and is trying to get ready for a new year. Her DH and 2 sons at home will be "on their own"...gaps of care there, too. She has more than her plate full! The mother does not want her other 2 children told about the accident because they will create more drama and stress than she can deal with. A rough time ahead.

Pictures of the finished twiddle muff...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely even sits there and joins in the conversations and you are not allowed to argue as she comes over and tells you off . I think she has her own version of SAMs come to Jesus talk 😄


 :thumbup: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the accident- keeping her in positive thought.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cmaliza sorry to hear of your friend and the accident. Prayers going up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


I will keep your friend's mom in my prayers. Such a challenge for her. That twiddle muff is lovely. I love the added touch of putting her name on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recieps Sam- have copied a few.
As to why Pearlone needs rehab- I assume to revcover all the strength etc she lost while so unwell (she was in ICU) so must have been seriously ill with it.

Kate when I look at the lists you do each week it looks like more work than I put in (and least if I miss something first time someone will comment and draw my attention to what I missed). So thnks for this addition to the summaries


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


Praying that things can be worked out for your friend and her mother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to head off to MAryanne's- her and David are away for a few days for a funeral and work. But her budgie needs feeding so I will walk over and do that.
Then Vicky and I are going to the football- first game she has made it to- realsied she could make it- and a win will get us into the finals. A loss will keep us out (and as we haven't been there all year maybe it would be fair if we didn't. But who cares about fair in sport?).
Talking of sport our womens cricket team did what ours men's couldn't do and beat the English in England (over a series that is not indivsual games) so we can claim to have regained the ashes!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cmaliza, prayers for your friend's family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Eye is done. Just making the goggle part to go around eye and then the mouth.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Eye is done. Just making the goggle part to go around eye and then the mouth.


You are doing great. I love to see your knits.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, in case you haven't read my post on last tea party
Our baby Tyler doesn't have meningitis, but a virus the doctors can't work out yet what it is, taken cultures but it takes time for them to get result.
He almost died yesterday, and he has a big uphill battle to get through this. Faye the grandma just let me know the latest. The family are most grateful for everyone's prayers, and send their thanks. There are lots of folks praying for him so just hope he makes it. Now I will read the recipes from Sam and think happy thoughts if I can. Cheers Fan xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just barking my spot will check in tomorrow. It's been a busy two days and tomorrow promises to be nearly as busy. 

Thank you Sam for the great reciepts. Has been cooler than normal here too. I love it. I will miss the snow over the winter but, the trade off is definitely worth it. 
Martina I'll do my best to post the link to the pattern for the shawl. 

Going head up the wooden hill as my dad would say and get some shut eye. Night all sleep well pleasant dreams 
Hugs one and all xxx


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, shall have to look up the equivalent of castor sugar as the brith recipe fascinates me. Enjoyed the pictures and prayers for Tyler and hoping his antibiotics kick in and stop his meningitis. I am living witness that babies can survive this as I had it when I was only a few months old. 
Tomatoes are just now off the drier and have been vacuum sealed, Molly and I took them over to DS. She has half a drier load of melon ready in the freezer, and I am hoping to do some peaches as they are now in abundance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, wish I could join Miska and sit under trees watching birds. Sounds so peaceful and soul healing. Not likely to do so til cooler fall temps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

CMaliza, praying for your friend and her mom.
Fan, prayers continue for Tyler.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've made several quarts of B&B pickles with mostly zucchini and a few small cucumbers from the garden. Someplace in there was a lone green bean from Don's meandering through the rows last night, so I throw it into the mix also. 

Took the largest of the zucchinis and cooked together ground turkey, onion, green pepper, cooked rice and pasta sauce and used that as the filling for the long zucchini. Sprinkled the top with some shredded cheese and baked for about half an hour. Made another batch of Harvard beets with some frozen and thawed beets and fried up all the okra pods from the garden. Some of the pods are evidently a new variety-- short and very rotund pods. I sliced them across, rolled them in seasoned corn meal and sautéed them in oil.

Susan and Ben did not make it home before we'd cleaned up the kitchen and dining room, so I don't know what they will eat (if anything) before they fall asleep. She brought me 10# of pitted, frozen cherries in 2# bags and 20# of fresh beets. I think that I will dehydrate them also. The beets I made tonight had been frozen and I've decided that the rehydrated beets have a better texture than the previously-frozen ones.

Susan is giving a baby shower on Sunday for eldest GS's new baby expected in the next few weeks. And I think that I am making pizza for tomorrow's supper. Don and I have been getting hungry for it; and we will all be here, so I will make enough to make it worth the effort to get it to the table.

Getting tired and think I'll read for a bit before bed. Place nice and take care, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great carol - busy hands are happy hands. --- sam --- sending tons of healing energy to your friend of your mom - wrap her up in warm healing goodness.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around baby tyler in warm positive healing energy. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, in case you haven't read my post on last tea party
> Our baby Tyler doesn't have meningitis, but a virus the doctors can't work out yet what it is, taken cultures but it takes time for them to get result.
> He almost died yesterday, and he has a big uphill battle to get through this. Faye the grandma just let me know the latest. The family are most grateful for everyone's prayers, and send their thanks. There are lots of folks praying for him so just hope he makes it. Now I will read the recipes from Sam and think happy thoughts if I can. Cheers Fan xxx


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, in case you haven't read my post on last tea party
> Our baby Tyler doesn't have meningitis, but a virus the doctors can't work out yet what it is, taken cultures but it takes time for them to get result.
> He almost died yesterday, and he has a big uphill battle to get through this. Faye the grandma just let me know the latest. The family are most grateful for everyone's prayers, and send their thanks. There are lots of folks praying for him so just hope he makes it. Now I will read the recipes from Sam and think happy thoughts if I can. Cheers Fan xxx


This is a much more scary health situation. Prayers continue.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally have a moment to get on here and then it's off to bed. I so appreciate the summaries each week that Kate does for us. It makes it so easy to find everything. Thank you and to Sam for the time he takes to look up new recipes for us. If it is too cool where you are right now, come where I am as it was 99 degrees today with more of the same all next week, given a degree or two. We have been 47 days without any rain and our lawns are looking very sad indeed. I guess there just isn't any happy medium anymore. Hope all have a restful weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great selection of recipes
Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summary.
Carol, sorry to hear about your friends mom. Seems like her siblings could help with the care without drama. Always seems to fall on one family member 
Ohio Joy, you sure have been busy putting up food.

It took me forever to clean the sea buckthorn, the berries are very juicy & the weight of the berries in the gallon pails caused them to be very sticky so the bits of leaves were hard to pick out. Now I'm off to find a recipe for muffins using the berries.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. &#128077;

Off to bed soon. &#127771;&#128564;


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU. 

She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful. 

I won't be able to open my email for a day or two -having a few problems so if anyone wants to reach me please us the pm. 

Back to Praying for Amie's recovery from her other problems. We never lose hope do we?


PS: we finally got rain after two dry summers and little rain last winter - it promises rain all next week and we are very thankful as every thing is tinder dry and there are some bad fires and the lawns are all burned out. It poured all night and is starting again now. The smoke haze has been reduced already.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful news Shirley. Continued prayers for Amie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, grand news, maybe this is her bottom and she will plunge into therapy and healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, too much happening this last week, so hopefully this week will be quieter, nothing major, just a lot. I did tweek my back but I think it will be fine, a muscle relaxer last night and a massage from David today and it feels mostly normal. 
Prayers for Tyler, I hope that they get it under control quickly, poor babe and all the family, what a horrible thing to have to deal with. 
Melyn, love the items you've got ready for your craft table, I hope that you sell out in quick order. 
Gwen, love the scarf, the color is a lovely shade of green.
Of course Mels minion hat is adorable. 
Sonja, love that hat, the patterning is so nice. 
Julie, I'm so glad that you have your home back and that nothing too bad happened in the interim, if you are ever in the position to have a border again, I do hope that it is a much better match, a spoiled teen is not a good match for you, well, for many of us I suppose, and I agree with you, poor Ringo doesn't deserve to be treated badly by guests in your home. 
Okay, I'm off to get caught up a bit more, 
Mel, I do hope that Greg is in a much more amiable temper at this time, if not, poke him with a very sharp knitting needle and tell him it was me controlling your arm. HUGS. 
I think there are many who need hugs so I'll start a group one if no one already has. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just barking my spot will check in tomorrow. It's been a busy two days and tomorrow promises to be nearly as busy.
> 
> Thank you Sam for the great reciepts. Has been cooler than normal here too. I love it. I will miss the snow over the winter but, the trade off is definitely worth it.
> Martina I'll do my best to post the link to the pattern for the shawl.
> ...


Woof!!! But I don't think barking will do much to save your spot. lol, just kidding, couldn't resist, made me giggle when I saw it. 
Sweet dreams!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, excellent news, I hope she continues to improve.


Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> 
> She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've made several quarts of B&B pickles with mostly zucchini and a few small cucumbers from the garden. Someplace in there was a lone green bean from Don's meandering through the rows last night, so I throw it into the mix also.
> 
> Took the largest of the zucchinis and cooked together ground turkey, onion, green pepper, cooked rice and pasta sauce and used that as the filling for the long zucchini. Sprinkled the top with some shredded cheese and baked for about half an hour. Made another batch of Harvard beets with some frozen and thawed beets and fried up all the okra pods from the garden. Some of the pods are evidently a new variety-- short and very rotund pods. I sliced them across, rolled them in seasoned corn meal and sautéed them in oil.
> 
> ...


You have been busy! 
I have another large batch of cukes that David brought in from the garden today, so I'll make relish in the next day or two, just have to remember to get the jars from Marlas house. The cucumer plant sure is prolific this year, so is the watermelon, we've easily got 12 on the vine, with about 3 or 4 almost ready to pull. Marla wants to make dill watermelon rinds with the rinds, we'll see how that goes. 
Rest!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> 
> She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful.
> ...


Wonderful news Shirley!! I pray that this is the impetus that will change her life, and that she'll be a better version of herself after this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely even sits there and joins in the conversations and you are not allowed to argue as she comes over and tells you off . I think she has her own version of SAMs come to Jesus talk 😄


LOL! They do have their own way of telling us what is what, don't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


The muff looks great, I really like that, and the ties to tie it to the chair are ingenious. 
I do hope and pray that your friends mom recovers quickly, and that they can come up with a way for someone to be with her, too bad she can't get siblings to help but I do understand the drama standpoint, we have those also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and and you lovely Summary ladies! Great start again to a new Tea Party.
> 
> Sam we've been having cooler weathr here too; mid eighties but I must say it is my favorite time of year. Tomorrow DH has a friend bringing his bush hog over and we will reclaim the back yard. Thank goodness!
> 
> ...


Hey Gwen, Marla's been going hogwild on the Kumihimo (however you spell it) and she found the end caps at Walmart, she seems to always have more cord left over than she needs, so maybe she's a good one to compare with, I'm still fighting with it.  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! caught up, now to stay caught up, guess I'll go back to last week and read a little more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


It is looking good, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think castor sugar is out powdered sugar - i think --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, shall have to look up the equivalent of castor sugar as the brith recipe fascinates me. Enjoyed the pictures and prayers for Tyler and hoping his antibiotics kick in and stop his meningitis. I am living witness that babies can survive this as I had it when I was only a few months old.
> Tomatoes are just now off the drier and have been vacuum sealed, Molly and I took them over to DS. She has half a drier load of melon ready in the freezer, and I am hoping to do some peaches as they are now in abundance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, too much happening this last week, so hopefully this week will be quieter, nothing major, just a lot. I did tweek my back but I think it will be fine, a muscle relaxer last night and a massage from David today and it feels mostly normal.
> Prayers for Tyler, I hope that they get it under control quickly, poor babe and all the family, what a horrible thing to have to deal with.
> Melyn, love the items you've got ready for your craft table, I hope that you sell out in quick order.
> Gwen, love the scarf, the color is a lovely shade of green.
> ...


It is little things, like being able to talk freely on the phone, and not feeling I must share the computer- the only 16 year old I would consider in future would be the DGD if she were ever to request staying with me. It was Ringo's plight that brought me to my senses. Definitely in on group hugs!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you 81brighteyes - i would take your temperatures anyday to what we are having here now. that is my kind of weather. what are your winters like. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Finally have a moment to get on here and then it's off to bed. I so appreciate the summaries each week that Kate does for us. It makes it so easy to find everything. Thank you and to Sam for the time he takes to look up new recipes for us. If it is too cool where you are right now, come where I am as it was 99 degrees today with more of the same all next week, given a degree or two. We have been 47 days without any rain and our lawns are looking very sad indeed. I guess there just isn't any happy medium anymore. Hope all have a restful weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


It would be slightly wider- cables pull the fabric in.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Castor sugar is a very fine grade sugar but not powdered your powdered sugar is confectioner sugar or icing sugar to us downunder and UK. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think castor sugar is out powdered sugar - i think --- sam


I would have thought something like super fine- powdered sugar is I think, what we call, icing sugar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great melody - she is going to love it. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news for amie - continuing warm positive hearling energy zooming her way to warp her up in warm healing goodness.

yeah for the rain - hopefully it will put some of the fires out --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> 
> She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news for amie - continuing warm positive hearling energy zooming her way to warp her up in warm healing goodness.
> 
> yeah for the rain - hopefully it will put some of the fires out --- sam


Hoping so too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this person likes his sweaters floppy - if i knit a medium would it be floppy but not too much? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It would be slightly wider- cables pull the fabric in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Castor sugar is a very fine grade sugar but not powdered your powdered sugar is confectioner sugar or icing sugar to us downunder and UK. Hope this helps.


boy - was i off the mark - thanks for the correction fan. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this person likes his sweaters floppy - if i knit a medium would it be floppy but not too much? --- sam


It depends - I would go with the one that is the correct size, with the cables.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I received this from dawn yesterday - thought you would enjoy it. --- sam

Bud the Montana Cowboy 


A cowboy named Bud was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous pasture in Montana when suddenly a brand-new 2015 BMW advanced toward him out of a cloud of dust. The driver, a young man in a Brioni® suit, Gucci® shoes, RayBan® sunglasses and YSL® tie, leaned out the window and asked the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you give me a calf?" 


Bud looks at the man, who obviously is a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, why not?" 


The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell® notebook computer, connects it to his Apple i phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo. 


The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop® and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany ... 


Within seconds, he receives an email on his Apple iPad® that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses an MS-SQL® database through an ODBC connected Excel® spreadsheet with email on his Galaxy S5® and, after a few minutes, receives a response. 


Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet® printer, turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves." 


"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says Bud. 


He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on with amusement as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car. 


Then Bud says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?" 


The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?" 


"You're a Congressman for the U.S. Government", says Bud. 


"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess that?" 


"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you; you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You used millions of dollars worth of equipment trying to show me how much smarter than me you are; and you don't know sh*t about how working people make a living - or about cows, for that matter. This is a herd of sheep." 


"Now give me back my dog." 


AND THAT FOLKS IS WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - need to look for another pattern. thanks julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It depends - I would go with the one that is the correct size, with the cables.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You're welcome Sam I know how confusing it gets with different measures and terminology between countries&#128512; Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to want to knit one for this winter. --- sam --- oops crochet

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/cat-scoodie?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=fb575206f6-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-fb575206f6-60616885


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A wonderful batch of recipes, Sam and a grand summary, Kate. I am sorry I didn't post a Bara Brith recipe. It never entered my head :-( 
The one posted is pretty much how I make it. I would knead the fruit in it once it had proved the first time.
The other way I would call an Irish tea bread but it does depend on your Nain(Grandmother).
http://www.visitwales.com/explore/traditions-history/recipes/bara-brith


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is good news for amie - continuing warm positive hearling energy zooming her way to warp her up in warm healing goodness.
> 
> yeah for the rain - hopefully it will put some of the fires out --- sam


I am so pleased both for Amie and the rain!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lesson on life and priorities. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/a-lesson-on-life.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i just looked at the time. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliz said:


> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> I am asking for some prayers tonight.
> 
> Pictures of the finished twiddle muff...


I love the muff. It is bound to be loved. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Eye is done. Just making the goggle part to go around eye and then the mouth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around baby tyler in warm positive healing energy. --- sam


I am sending them, too. It sounds such a desperate situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that looks great carol - busy hands are happy hands. --- sam --- sending tons of healing energy to your friend of your mom - wrap her up in warm healing goodness.


I think it looks great too Carol a lovely thoughtful gift for your friends mum


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> 
> She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let's knit and crochet footware. --- sam --- i really was going to go to bed.

http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/crochet-converse-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92fc758fc4-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92fc758fc4-60616885


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having trouble getting on line ATM but send my love and healing vibes to everyone. Xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is good news for amie - continuing warm positive hearling energy zooming her way to warp her up in warm healing goodness.
> 
> yeah for the rain - hopefully it will put some of the fires out --- sam


Definitely good news . Hopefully your granddaughter will now use this as a way to change her life around and rejoin her loving family 
Glad you are finally getting some rain hope it helps the firefighters

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am sending them, too. It sounds such a desperate situation.


I will be hoping and praying for little Tyler too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having trouble getting on line ATM but send my love and healing vibes to everyone. Xx


Morning Josephine 
Hope you are keeping well and get your internet sorted soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Decided to try one of them braided headbands 
They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
About halfway done nearly 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


I don't see why not seems how you would still use the same number of stitches.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the recieps Sam- have copied a few.
> As to why Pearlone needs rehab- I assume to revcover all the strength etc she lost while so unwell (she was in ICU) so must have been seriously ill with it.
> 
> Kate when I look at the lists you do each week it looks like more work than I put in (and least if I miss something first time someone will comment and draw my attention to what I missed). So thnks for this addition to the summaries


Not really, mine is just a list of what's there, you have to choose what to post and condense it too....not my forte!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, shall have to look up the equivalent of castor sugar as the brith recipe fascinates me. Enjoyed the pictures and prayers for Tyler and hoping his antibiotics kick in and stop his meningitis. I am living witness that babies can survive this as I had it when I was only a few months old.
> Tomatoes are just now off the drier and have been vacuum sealed, Molly and I took them over to DS. She has half a drier load of melon ready in the freezer, and I am hoping to do some peaches as they are now in abundance.


Castor sugar is slightly finer than normal granulated sugar (the kind you put in your tea), but not as fine as icing sugar...if that makes sense?!! :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So pleased to hear the better news about your DGD, *Shirley*.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely headband *Sonja*! Don't think I said that *Melyn's* things for the craft fair were absolutely beautiful....especially the Christening gown. Love that Minion hat too *Mel* :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the start off and summaries to another new week (already?)

We have had some dull drizzly cold days again. Today was 12c and the same yesterday. I want our sunny Australia back! 

This morning at 9 my neighbour took me and some junk to the tip then over to mums unit and we loaded up some furniture to be stored here. Fridge, washing machine, cupboard, electric recliner chair etc. By the time we had carried and lifted and loaded then all again here at my end I was exhausted. My poor little muscles! Am pretty disappointed in both my kids as neither of them have even asked or offered to help with cleaning out my mums unit. Not very often I say that about my DS but he knew 3 weeks ago I had to let the unit go and hasnt made any contact at all about it. He contacted me about an hour ago... he is coming over tomorrow to see my mum and me. I will be saying something about being disappointed. Of course I didnt even think for a moment that DD would offer any help but still disappointed there also. Havent seen her yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Cmaliza sorry to hear of your friend and the accident. Prayers going up.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, in case you haven't read my post on last tea party
> Our baby Tyler doesn't have meningitis, but a virus the doctors can't work out yet what it is, taken cultures but it takes time for them to get result.
> He almost died yesterday, and he has a big uphill battle to get through this. Faye the grandma just let me know the latest. The family are most grateful for everyone's prayers, and send their thanks. There are lots of folks praying for him so just hope he makes it. Now I will read the recipes from Sam and think happy thoughts if I can. Cheers Fan xxx


Thanks for the update, poor little thing, I hope he improves and they can treat him successfully.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely headband *Sonja*! Don't think I said that *Melyn's* things for the craft fair were absolutely beautiful....especially the Christening gown. Love that Minion hat too *Mel* :thumbup:


Thank you Kate and Norma 
Going to make a few to go in my charity box 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Wonderful news Shirley. Continued prayers for Amie.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


That looks really cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


Very effective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the start off and summaries to another new week (already?)
> 
> We have had some dull drizzly cold days again. Today was 12c and the same yesterday. I want our sunny Australia back!
> 
> This morning at 9 my neighbour took me and some junk to the tip then over to mums unit and we loaded up some furniture to be stored here. Fridge, washing machine, cupboard, electric recliner chair etc. By the time we had carried and lifted and loaded then all again here at my end I was exhausted. My poor little muscles! Am pretty disappointed in both my kids as neither of them have even asked or offered to help with cleaning out my mums unit. Not very often I say that about my DS but he knew 3 weeks ago I had to let the unit go and hasnt made any contact at all about it. He contacted me about an hour ago... he is coming over tomorrow to see my mum and me. I will be saying something about being disappointed. Of course I didnt even think for a moment that DD would offer any help but still disappointed there also. Havent seen her yet.


I am sorry to hear this, Cathy, thank goodness for your kind neighbour, I guess now just the final clean-up?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely headband *Sonja*! Don't think I said that *Melyn's* things for the craft fair were absolutely beautiful....especially the Christening gown. Love that Minion hat too *Mel* :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear this, Cathy, thank goodness for your kind neighbour, I guess now just the final clean-up?!


Yep, just need to finish the cleaning which is pretty easy.

And thanks. Without my neighbours help I am not sure how I would have got the stuff here. Ah well I did my best with my kids, not much I can do to make them more caring about their family is there. I guess they care, they just dont think. What will be will be. I really dont have the energy to do any more battles. I have a few close friends who are pretty much the same.... we say that we are going to all live together and get nurses in to care for us when we are old coz our kids sure wont.! LOL Sad though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well my Doggies won so we go into the finals, 15th time this century! Not sure that we will go much further but we have got this far after missing out last year. We were in front for the whole game (well other than the first 1 1/2 minutes until the first score of the day.
As I think I said this morning I won't be able to go after missing only 1 game all season-but will work out some way of doing so if we get all the way to the grandfinal. When I agreed to take over the stall I thought we had no hope of getting this far. However it is very rare that someone goes all the way through from 5th spot which is where we are.
Most people in Adelaide are very happy with the football team (in the national level) from Cathy's town. They lost last night guarantying a finals berth to one of the two Adelaide teams at this level.
HAd a lovley afternoon with Vicky- she is feeling really well. And at 29 weeks if the baby was to come now would have a very good chance of survivng albiet with a lot of care needed. The baby likes football she said- s/he was quite active while watching the game.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> 
> She is alert. It is such relief. I know you all have been saying Prayers for her. We are very thankful.
> ...


How wonderful. ANd now we pray that this will jolt her into thinking about her life and make her want to have contact with her family again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, just need to finish the cleaning which is pretty easy.
> 
> And thanks. Without my neighbours help I am not sure how I would have got the stuff here. Ah well I did my best with my kids, not much I can do to make them more caring about their family is there. I guess they care, they just dont think. What will be will be. I really dont have the energy to do any more battles. I have a few close friends who are pretty much the same.... we say that we are going to all live together and get nurses in to care for us when we are old coz our kids sure wont.! LOL Sad though


A good motel is supposed to be cheaper than a Rest Home, provided one is mobile, and otherwise healthy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Woof!!! But I don't think barking will do much to save your spot. lol, just kidding, couldn't resist, made me giggle when I saw it.
> Sweet dreams!!!!


Yes I've just had a giggle at the same thing- almost said something as well (Caren barking her spot)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


Yes- but it will be slightly bigger (if only one or two not by a lot). And the cables do add some interest to it- unless the yarn is variegated inn which case cables could well get lost anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think castor sugar is out powdered sugar - i think --- sam


I think powered sugar is Icing Sugar- what we use for icing cakes.
Castor sugar is simply finer than normal white sugar. Rarely can't you just use sugar (meringues are not so good- and at least one of the recipes did have meringue).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I received this from dawn yesterday - thought you would enjoy it. --- sam
> 
> Bud the Montana Cowboy
> 
> AND THAT FOLKS IS WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hmmm - need to look for another pattern. thanks julie --- sam


If its only a couple of cases and he likes his sweaters loose I don't see any reason why you can't use the pattern you have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not really, mine is just a list of what's there, you have to choose what to post and condense it too....not my forte!


Maybe thats the use my Masters has been! Certainly never used it as it turned out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good motel is supposed to be cheaper than a Rest Home, provided one is mobile, and otherwise healthy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the start off and summaries to another new week (already?)
> 
> We have had some dull drizzly cold days again. Today was 12c and the same yesterday. I want our sunny Australia back!
> 
> This morning at 9 my neighbour took me and some junk to the tip then over to mums unit and we loaded up some furniture to be stored here. Fridge, washing machine, cupboard, electric recliner chair etc. By the time we had carried and lifted and loaded then all again here at my end I was exhausted. My poor little muscles! Am pretty disappointed in both my kids as neither of them have even asked or offered to help with cleaning out my mums unit. Not very often I say that about my DS but he knew 3 weeks ago I had to let the unit go and hasnt made any contact at all about it. He contacted me about an hour ago... he is coming over tomorrow to see my mum and me. I will be saying something about being disappointed. Of course I didnt even think for a moment that DD would offer any help but still disappointed there also. Havent seen her yet.


What a shame that DS didn't offer- his help would have been valuable as well. At least the worst is done now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good motel is supposed to be cheaper than a Rest Home, provided one is mobile, and otherwise healthy.


Or cruising


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Or cruising


Yes I have heard that! But I get seasick.  :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a shame that DS didn't offer- his help would have been valuable as well. At least the worst is done now.


It is thank goodness.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have been busy!
> I have another large batch of cukes that David brought in from the garden today, so I'll make relish in the next day or two, just have to remember to get the jars from Marlas house. The cucumer plant sure is prolific this year, so is the watermelon, we've easily got 12 on the vine, with about 3 or 4 almost ready to pull. Marla wants to make dill watermelon rinds with the rinds, we'll see how that goes.
> Rest!!!


I've never heard of dilled watermelon rind, only sweet and nearly candied rinds at that!! Sounds interesting, Kaye Jo.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, just need to finish the cleaning which is pretty easy.
> 
> And thanks. Without my neighbours help I am not sure how I would have got the stuff here. Ah well I did my best with my kids, not much I can do to make them more caring about their family is there. I guess they care, they just dont think. What will be will be. I really dont have the energy to do any more battles. I have a few close friends who are pretty much the same.... we say that we are going to all live together and get nurses in to care for us when we are old coz our kids sure wont.! LOL Sad though


My two oldest GSs used to tell their mother, when they'd failed to follow a direction, "You didn't call MY name'' when the instruction had been meant for both of them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Cooler weather? It was 102 at home and up to 108 in some valleys. Good news is next week a 10% chance of rain. I'll take it. Any rain. 

Plum cake, banana coconut cake, wow. I could go for some Honey-Carrot Bread right now. 
Thanks 
Karena


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


Sure you can. Cables tend to pull in the sweater a bit so without the cables, it will be a little bit bigger. If it's meant to be a loose fit, it should work out fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Castor sugar is a very fine grade sugar but not powdered your powdered sugar is confectioner sugar or icing sugar to us downunder and UK. Hope this helps.


We have a super fine sugar available and also a bar sugar can be found in the liquor section. I haven't compared them, but I think they are very similar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


Very nice!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I have heard that! But I get seasick.  :roll:


Well that could be awkward!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've never heard of dilled watermelon rind, only sweet and nearly candied rinds at that!! Sounds interesting, Kaye Jo.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My grandmother used to make pickled watermelon rind, but used a B&B or beets type recipe. Would be interesting to try the dilled version.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - will continue prayers and am glad progress is good. Still a long way to go.

Praying also for Tyler and his family and to Carol and her friend and Mom.

Carol - like the muff; I'll bet it will be well-received.

Melody - the minion hat is darling. I like the mouth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Update from Cheri's SIL --- PearlOne

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive. 

Kenny is doing okay. He misses Cheri a lot, but they talk often on the phone and he sees her as often as he can. The lady that is driving him has some health issues of her own, but is company for him and gets him to and from dialysis.

I haven't seen Cheri since Thursday, and my husband spent some time with Kenny Wednesday. Kenny and I talk once or twice a day. 

We are at our cottage for the weekend(its only 45 mins to their house if we are needed)and will be back home tomorrow. I expect to visit Cheri Monday and will tell her all of your good wishes.

When I read her all the messages you sent, she loved it. I hope I can get her on the computer Monday. Then she can fill you in on all that's been going on.

Until then, hope everyone has a nice weekend

P.S. I'm not much of a knitter. I am better at crochet, but don't do it much anymore. I do enjoy sewing and play with my little embroidery machine. Once Cheri is up and running, I expect she will be raring to go with her projects.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! It's been pretty cool here for the last couple of days - jeans and socks instead of shorts and sandals. Today is supposed to be in the 70's and possibly low 80's, so Bob and I are going up to Syracuse and go to the State Fair. Every year we say we aren't going and then when the time comes we get tickets and off we go! 

Shirley, so glad your GD is recovering - I will keep praying that she will use this second chance to turn her life around.

I'm trying to knit a cute cabled sweater for Lili - I've ripped the first 3 rows out at least 4 times - I'm beginning to think this ball of yarn is cursed - maybe I'll start with a new ball after the ribbing, this one is starting to look a little "shop-worn"!!

Gotta go jump in the shower and get some breakfast. Then off to the fair! Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! It's been pretty cool here for the last couple of days - jeans and socks instead of shorts and sandals. Today is supposed to be in the 70's and possibly low 80's, so Bob and I are going up to Syracuse and go to the State Fair. Every year we say we aren't going and then when the time comes we get tickets and off we go!
> 
> Shirley, so glad your GD is recovering - I will keep praying that she will use this second chance to turn her life around.
> 
> ...


And after being ignored for a while it might ot decide to play better nexttime you pick uit up- learn from its siblings how to behave.
I'm thinking of heading to bed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Update from Cheri's SIL --- PearlOne
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> ...


Thanks for posting this.

Cheri if you should read this do hope you are soon feeling much better. Hope you can get back here soon and get knitting again. Glad that the pain is settling- that will help you feel better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> question - i found a sweater pattern i would like to make for a friend of mine - a six button cardigan - it has a cable up the front and back and down the sleeves - my cables are not the best so i wonder if i can knit the sweater and just leave out the cables. --- sam


Yes, but cables can sometimes pull a garment in a little , so you may need to watch the width.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugarsugar, I think your children care, they , as you say, just don't think. I am fortunate in that my sons, particularly The eldest are very helpful. 
Shirley, so glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Too many pecan trees and they are not being cut down! We used to do about 1/2 acre of it into a garden but then came all the dogs and aging....LOL


thewren said:


> maybe you should put the back yard all into garden - then you wouldn't need to mow it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The muff turned out quite nice Carol. I hope she like it too. So sorry to hear about your friend's mom. How terrible. Will keep her in prayer. How's your DH doing now?


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hat is really cute Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Eye is done. Just making the goggle part to go around eye and then the mouth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!!!



gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just what I was thinking Joy. Prayers for Amie continue.


sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, grand news, maybe this is her bottom and she will plunge into therapy and healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO



thewren said:


> I received this from dawn yesterday - thought you would enjoy it. --- sam
> 
> Bud the Montana Cowboy
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very effective!


Thank you julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH's aunts (now deceased) used to make watermelon rind pickles. OMG they were fabulous! Took them days to make though.



jheiens said:


> I've never heard of dilled watermelon rind, only sweet and nearly candied rinds at that!! Sounds interesting, Kaye Jo.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy 
Sorry to hear the son and daughter didn't offer to help with your mums place 
Thank goodness the neighbour helped at least it's almost done now 
Hope you are getting a good nights sleep 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes I've just had a giggle at the same thing- almost said something as well (Caren barking her spot)


I read it too had a laugh and wondered who would say something 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Or cruising


I choose cruising Can I go now 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great job, would be even funnier if it wasn't true.

Sugar, sorry your kids didn't show to help clean out your moms apartment. Sometimes I think young people just don't think.

Rookie, thanks for the update on Cheri, hope she is getting better soon. 

Kaye, I've never had pickled watermelons, can't even imagine eating the rinds but it seems older generations found ways to use anything & everything that might fill a hollow belly.

Well, must get off my butt. I'm going to start that zucchini glazed fruit this morning & have to. Make something for the pot-luck we are invited to for supper. I'm thinking of making crusty bread, I was going to do a salad but think there will be lots of them at it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great, Sam. The sme thing happens here too.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to all of you: This seems to be my usual once a week update, I do manage to read most everything, however time is short with so much going on here. I have 4 weeks to finish ALL the sorting of closets, totes, boxes etc. The large tables will be going back to the church the weekend of Sept. 26th.Guess that is the push I need to get in high gear to finish this enormous project I under took. Sure will be nice to have it in the past. One table is already taken down and behind the sofa until they are picked up. Wearing my new teeth 10 - 12 hours a day, still sore but will just take time for gums to heal around the dentures. My "toe" is better, still have to be careful wearing shoes. In my apt. I usually am barefooted. In the evening I have been working on a shawl to go around my shoulders this winter, perhaps when reading or even walking my puppy if it isn't too cold. Using left over yarn, homespun with eyelash, or ribbon etc. together.I don't like any of this stuff, so will be glad it's out of the way. I only do housework until after the evening meal, dishes over etc. Then read or do handwork, or perhaps letters in the evening. My best to each of you, have a wonderful week ahead...VA Sharon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, did I miss something? Are you moving?
Mel, adorable hat.
Rookie, thank you for update on Pearlone.
Cheri, if you are reading this know that the prayer warriors are on duty. Wishing you a speedy recovery and looking forward to your posts.
Maya and I had 45 min. Walk this morning. I am super excited as weatherman said it would be below 90 next week. Yoohoo.
Norma, learned Canary Islans off the north west coast of Africa. Enjoy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wonderful news Shirley. Continued prayers for Amie.


Ditto--and love the minion hat, Mel!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

If you ever need needles in a size you don't have. I needed #13 double point needles for a pattern. Couldn't use circulars as it wouldn't work. I wasn't about to go out and buy a set for just this pattern (slippers) as I rarely use them. My DH bought a wooden dowel about the right size, cut it into 4 pieces, sanded to points and then we put them into a pencil sharpener. We sanded them and I put wax on them to make them slide easier. I now have a set of #13 double points for $1. They work good, could slide a little easier, but they should get there eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this was posted by Rafiki on another thread- I decided to post it here for those who may have missed it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you josephine - what have you been doing? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am having trouble getting on line ATM but send my love and healing vibes to everyone. Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you sure got me - have no idea how you braided it. look good though. great color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would brush up on my "come to Jesus" talks. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the start off and summaries to another new week (already?)
> 
> We have had some dull drizzly cold days again. Today was 12c and the same yesterday. I want our sunny Australia back!
> 
> This morning at 9 my neighbour took me and some junk to the tip then over to mums unit and we loaded up some furniture to be stored here. Fridge, washing machine, cupboard, electric recliner chair etc. By the time we had carried and lifted and loaded then all again here at my end I was exhausted. My poor little muscles! Am pretty disappointed in both my kids as neither of them have even asked or offered to help with cleaning out my mums unit. Not very often I say that about my DS but he knew 3 weeks ago I had to let the unit go and hasnt made any contact at all about it. He contacted me about an hour ago... he is coming over tomorrow to see my mum and me. I will be saying something about being disappointed. Of course I didnt even think for a moment that DD would offer any help but still disappointed there also. Havent seen her yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - i was thinking the same thing. --- sam



darowil said:


> If its only a couple of cases and he likes his sweaters loose I don't see any reason why you can't use the pattern you have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Ran out to a bead shop in the small town about 10 miles away. Got some beautiful pendants to add to the necklaces I'm attempting to make to make with the kimohimo. Ran into a friend from several years ago that I had lost track of. Sat and had a nice visit and learned some about beading. Really enjoyable. 

Off to knit some...TTYL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just wanted you to know that_ Amie is awake_. The tubes to her heart have been removed and it seems to be working okay. There is still a tube into the lung which will be taken out in a couple of days.

She is sleeping a lot but is out of the coma! It sounds as if all the Prayers and Good thoughts have been answered.

I talked to her Mother last night. The plans for her future are not certain, as she is resting. They also don't know whether there is residual damage. We shall have to see.

My email is not working for the next couple of days so if you need to contact me please pm. I am feeling much better and I thank you all for your caring spirits and love. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like things are on the upswing - tons of healing energy zooming to cheri and kenny to wrap them up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Update from Cheri's SIL --- PearlOne
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aging - what a drag. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Too many pecan trees and they are not being cut down! We used to do about 1/2 acre of it into a garden but then came all the dogs and aging....LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you sorting and why do you have only four weeks? and why do you have large tables? have i missed something here? --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to all of you: This seems to be my usual once a week update, I do manage to read most everything, however time is short with so much going on here. I have 4 weeks to finish ALL the sorting of closets, totes, boxes etc. The large tables will be going back to the church the weekend of Sept. 26th.Guess that is the push I need to get in high gear to finish this enormous project I under took. Sure will be nice to have it in the past. One table is already taken down and behind the sofa until they are picked up. Wearing my new teeth 10 - 12 hours a day, still sore but will just take time for gums to heal around the dentures. My "toe" is better, still have to be careful wearing shoes. In my apt. I usually am barefooted. In the evening I have been working on a shawl to go around my shoulders this winter, perhaps when reading or even walking my puppy if it isn't too cold. Using left over yarn, homespun with eyelash, or ribbon etc. together.I don't like any of this stuff, so will be glad it's out of the way. I only do housework until after the evening meal, dishes over etc. Then read or do handwork, or perhaps letters in the evening. My best to each of you, have a wonderful week ahead...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute julie - thanks for posting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> this was posted by Rafiki on another thread- I decided to post it here for those who may have missed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted you to know that_ Amie is awake_. The tubes to her heart have been removed and it seems to be working okay. There is still a tube into the lung which will be taken out in a couple of days.
> 
> She is sleeping a lot but is out of the coma! It sounds as if all the Prayers and Good thoughts have been answered.
> 
> ...


This is just getting better and better- so glad for you Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute julie - thanks for posting. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely headband *Sonja*! Don't think I said that *Melyn's* things for the craft fair were absolutely beautiful....especially the Christening gown. Love that Minion hat too *Mel* :thumbup:


I second all of that!

Working on the new part to the ongoing project today. Hope to be back later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pacer*-- I sent you a couple of Pms,this morning - when you get a chance would you check them out? Thanks Mary.

========
We have FINALLY, after very very little rain for the past two summers and very little in the rainy season, had some rain and it is supposed to rain heavily every night this next week. We have forest fires around the island and the smoke has been reduced a huge amount just just in the past two nights.

I hope other places get rain soon. I understand the rain we are getting is
also expected, or started in Washington State - I just looked in on the Seattle news and they are hoping for as much as we are hoping for.

It has been a very weird thing, the lack of rain on Vancouver Island as rain is 
what happens in our winter rather than snow. Last year was our first winter here and I can remember at the most, 2 or 3 rain falls. The summer has been extremely dry both summers and everything is brown, grasses etc. The trees are like tinder. So a good soak will help us so much.

It is rather nice to smell the rain instead of smoke, and have a cool day or two rather than the sun and heat all day, every day.

I have had Mel in my thoughts- I hope things are sorting themselves out for her. Mel- please take care of yourself - you don't need this stress on top of everything else.

Julie  I am glad you are on your own again with ringo. I hope you can get some rest too. Your sweater is absolutely gorgeous. 
\
Thanks to all for the messages and caring posts. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Pacer*-- I sent you a couple of Pms,this morning - when you get a chance would you check them out? Thanks Mary.
> 
> ========
> We have FINALLY, after very very little rain for the past two summers and very little in the rainy season, had some rain and it is supposed to rain heavily every night this next week. We have forest fires around the island and the smoke has been reduced a huge amount just just in the past two nights.
> ...


Thank you, so much, Shirley! I am trying Phenergan to see if that helps with sleep- so far not much! And I take your comment on the Guernsey as a real compliment- have not knitted for three days- been a bit down, probably as a result of all the shenanigans of the last two weeks, but I am getting the bread made- this time some Focaccia and chocolate biscuits (cookies) for the lady who takes me to church.
I said it before, but I will say it again how delighted I am that Amie is out of the coma, hopefully this is the turning point you all hope for.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Haven't caught up yet, but I must pause reading to send well wishes and continuing prayers for Carol's friend's mom, for baby Tyler, and for Amie's recovery.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


~~~Very cute! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wonderful news Shirley. Continued prayers for Amie.


~~~DITTO DITTO DITTO!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted you to know that_ Amie is awake_. The tubes to her heart have been removed and it seems to be working okay. There is still a tube into the lung which will be taken out in a couple of days.
> 
> She is sleeping a lot but is out of the coma! It sounds as if all the Prayers and Good thoughts have been answered.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful news....thanksgiving prayers being said. Hope that things continue to work out for her and the rest of the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Cheri if you should read this do hope you are soon feeling much better. Hope you can get back here soon and get knitting again. Glad that the pain is settling- that will help you feel better.


~~~Thanks from me, too. And best hopes for Cheri, too!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Woof!!! But I don't think barking will do much to save your spot. lol, just kidding, couldn't resist, made me giggle when I saw it.
> Sweet dreams!!!!


i am barking my spot also.  
i have been here all alone today, my cousin and i went to set with a close friend at the hospital, we just found out her mother is really bad. well, she passed last night, so i hated so bad we weren't able to be there for her. we are taking a ice chest of food to her house, in case they are gone, that way nothing can get to the food. 
i have been working on a slouch hat for niece, i am doing cables for the first time, i got on a site for cables for dummies, i caught on very quickly. am anxious for it to go farther along so i can really see what its looking like. i am doing Chelsea, husband Justin and son Austen all hats in same yarn, just all different styles, all slouches. i may do keagan a slouch hat with cables if i am pleased with this one, chels hat also has a band that has the cables around it that slides up on the ribbing and you attach it in a few places, its really cute.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this was posted by Rafiki on another thread- I decided to post it here for those who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Decided to try one of them braided headbands 
They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
About halfway done nearly 
Sonja



thewren said:


> you sure got me - have no idea how you braided it. look good though. great color. --- sam


~~~I had the same question, Sam. How did she do that?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, Shirley! I am trying Phenergan to see if that helps with sleep- so far not much! And I take your comment on the Guernsey as a real compliment- have not knitted for three days- been a bit down, probably as a result of all the shenanigans of the last two weeks, but I am getting the bread made- this time some Focaccia and chocolate biscuits (cookies) for the lady who takes me to church.
> I said it before, but I will say it again how delighted I am that Amie is out of the coma, hopefully this is the turning point you all hope for.


Praying for you Julie ,hopeing to see more of your beautiful Guernsey ! May you be blessed dear new friend 💗


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It is awesome to hear the good news of God's touch on the Angels that are still here on earth with us ! Praying complete restoration of Heath all around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> ...


There is a YouTube video linked to the pattern that shows it well. When I made one, I didn't want the join to be obvious so at the last cast off, I knit it so it could be pulled through & looped so the braid was continuous. It made a very neat finish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, it's good that Amie is much improved. Hopefully this whole experience will be a wake up call for her & she will once again value family connections.

It's quite hot here today, 26C/79F & very smoky. I was out in the garden for a while & it actually burns the eyes. I brought in a garbage bag full of Swiss chard & that is now processed & frozen, also 3 large heads of cabbage frozen for cabbage rolls later. Te broccoli is still producing like made, brought in a gallon pail of that as well.I need to do a bunch of beets & beet tops too while the tops are still nice, the deer had them trimmed to the ground & they have now came back. There is also lots of corn down there. It would sure be nice. If everything wasn't ready at once.
I've got all my bread sliced & on a tray to take to the potluck. I'm also going to take some BBQ chips that were left from the reunion last weekend, we won't eat them so may as well get used there. 
Well, I better hit the shower.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well blue wool did not want to be fingerless gloves. Tinked many times then after doing start of thumb tried them on way too big. Tinked.
Shirley, good news.
I no longer have diabetic meter but feel like I have high blood sugar. Been on steroids two weeks, 3 pills a day. Called pharmacy and they said take 2 pills tomorrow and call doc on Mon. Last time I was on steroids I became diabetic. You'd think I'd remember as I even needed insulin in hospital.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you 81brighteyes - i would take your temperatures anyday to what we are having here now. that is my kind of weather. what are your winters like. --- sam


Believe it or not, we do get cold weather here and at times, snow and/or ice storms although not as many as in the north. I never thought winter would be cold in Texas, but it is. The main bathroom faces the north and it is colder there than the one we had in Pa. which also faced the north. Very poor insulation as well. I wear the same weight of clothes in the winter as I did when in the north. At least in Pa., we could sit outdoors and the evenings almost always cooled off, but that doesn't happen here.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aging - what a drag. lol --- sam


Uh huh, but there's only way it will stop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I choose cruising Can I go now 😄


Only if I can come too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, did I miss something? Are you moving?
> .


I too wondered about this- wondering what I should have remembered! Only things I could remember putting in the summary was her teeth and toes. I could always look back at them and see I guess if I don't get an answer here!

Sharon glad that your teeth and toe slowly settling down. And hope that whatever moving of gear you are doing gets done- sensible to take each evening off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well blue wool did not want to be fingerless gloves. Tinked many times then after doing start of thumb tried them on way too big. Tinked.
> Shirley, good news.
> I no longer have diabetic meter but feel like I have high blood sugar. Been on steroids two weeks, 3 pills a day. Called pharmacy and they said take 2 pills tomorrow and call doc on Mon. Last time I was on steroids I became diabetic. You'd think I'd remember as I even needed insulin in hospital.


Unfortunatelly thats one of the risks with steroids- and the risk needs to be balanced against the advantages you gain from them. Sounds like you need to have a meter because you will be needing to take steroids again and finding out early that the levels are going up will be worthwhile.
Hope you can get your levels under control without too much hassle


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am delighted to read that Amie has come out of the coma and recovering. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.

Fan...I am still praying for little Tyler. What a scary situation for him and the family. I do remember a very frail baby being flown into the hospital when my son was a premature baby. The sick baby was huge next to all the 1-4 pound babies, but his health was far more frightening than all the tiny babies. We had to be super quiet and greater restrictions were in place during that time period. I am happy to say that the baby got healthy and went home. I shed many tears during my son's 1st two years of life. It is frightening to see these little ones being so sick.

Sharon...It is a pleasure to hear from you. Good luck with all the sorting. It is never an easy project to complete.

Darowil...So happy your team has won. Wishing you well with the booth as well. So glad Vicky is doing well.

I made some coney dogs for supper tonight. Matthew made his own dinner with chicken that needed to be used up. I only worked 61 hours this week so more skimming and nodding off than anything. I sometimes have to re-read what I read as the words don't always read in my head as they are truly written. That is the situation when I get tired. Sam-I was at work and working hard when you were considering getting some sleep. I awoke at 2:30 AM and I was at work before 4 AM. I worked almost 11 hours today. The money will help with the house project. We have a few more things to get done. I am hoping to take pictures next week. I will show some of them once we are done next weekend. I was too hurt to post pictures from the beginning, but will share the progressions. I didn't take too many pictures the 1st visit as we had a lot to do in a short time. We plan on staying at the house next weekend since it is almost finished. It doesn't smell awful from the animals any more so I will be able to tolerate it. We will bring our mini refrigerator to keep some food cold and I will pick up a shower curtain. I will need to get some air mattresses as well. It will be cheaper than putting up 4 people in a hotel for 4 nights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've really worked hard getting the house ready for sale Mary. Hope that is sold quickly. Do take care of yourself. You work harder and longer than anyone I know. God speed to you and your family.

Glad to hear that Amie is doing well. Will continue to pray for her and also for little Tyler. Sharon hope your gums get used to the new teeth soon and that the broken toe (?) will quite hurting soon. 

Ohio Joy I love reading of the meals you prepare. You sound like such a good cook.. Also am amazed at all the food you put up. I'm sure that work is appreciated by your family and helps out tremendously with the grocery bills.

Off to knit and play around with the kumihimo. Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Martina as promised the pattern link to the shawl I posted on last weeks KTP.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
Dear Julie phoned last night and made me realise just what a tough year we are having in our family. Stu my hubby's eldest brother had a heart attack last October, followed my our lovely neighbour Shirley being admitted to rest home after breaking her leg, where she remains. She has two intellectually impaired adult sons, and a very busy daughter who visits weekly and is very good to them.. The guys are living alone with caregivers coming daily to see to their needs. One is very loud and a handful at times, other is quiet and doesn't talk much. I help out when I can also but it's tough at times. Stus second eldest brother passed from brain tumour in February, and we are coping with helping our sister in law to sell up and move house. Our other neighbour Maureen also passed in May from brain tumour and on it goes sadly with now this trauma with Tyler. Whew after reading that no wonder I'm so tearful at present. Have picked up my cross stitch and doing some to keep myself occupied this afternoon. Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, today I jumped into 25# of fresh beets and spent 2 hours washing and scrubbing them, put them into 2 separate stock pots according to estimate of sizes, and them it took several hours for the larger pot to cook all in it. They were piled in nearly to the top of the pot so I had to keep the temp lower to keep from boiling over. 

Finally, I got the smaller batch cooked and poured off the water and cooled down enough to move the from the sink. By then it was time to begin making pizzas for supper. I made 3 thin crust pizzas (because that's the way I like them) with red sauce, ground turkey browned, onions. peppers and seasonings sautéed together. I make the crust 50% whole wheat and 50% white flour with oil, milk, and seasonings that sound appealing. Tonight I used shredded Asiago cheese because I forgot to get some mozzarella from the freezer in time to thaw.

There were several other things I had intended to get done but that plan failed to work out. Tomorrow Susan and Paula and I will do the shower for DGS#1's new baby due in a few weeks. It looks like the beets will have to hold on until early next week--hope I can find room in the fridge for them all.

Did get finished with prep for tomorrow's Bible study but knitting has been on the back burner for several days. I've started the second row of the pattern for the afghan for Aurora but something's not kosher and I'm too tired to figure it out just now.

Think I will read for bit and head for bed shortly. Haven't even seen the 10 PM news in days. That's unusual for me as I try to keep up with what's going on locally as well as with the national and international situations.

Y'all take care and remember that I love you, each one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Really nice....thanks for the treat!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Praying for you Julie ,hopeing to see more of your beautiful Guernsey ! May you be blessed dear new friend 💗


Thank you so very much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
> Dear Julie phoned last night and made me realise just what a tough year we are having in our family. Stu my hubby's eldest brother had a heart attack last October, followed my our lovely neighbour Shirley being admitted to rest home after breaking her leg, where she remains. She has two intellectually impaired adult sons, and a very busy daughter who visits weekly and is very good to them.. The guys are living alone with caregivers coming daily to see to their needs. One is very loud and a handful at times, other is quiet and doesn't talk much. I help out when I can also but it's tough at times. Stus second eldest brother passed from brain tumour in February, and we are coping with helping our sister in law to sell up and move house. Our other neighbour Maureen also passed in May from brain tumour and on it goes sadly with now this trauma with Tyler. Whew after reading that no wonder I'm so tearful at present. Have picked up my cross stitch and doing some to keep myself occupied this afternoon. Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


You've had a very tough time...continuing prayers for Tyler and for everyone else.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been absent today. Got a bit more organized. I spent 4 1/2 hours doing laundry. Thank goodness it is done. &#128077; Got the dishes done as well. My friends Mom gave me a microwave stand so I can move the microwave off the counter. We have only one small counter so this was greatly appreciated. 

Finally sat down to knit and watched some Netflix. 
Cast on another pair of Grumpy Bum monster longies for my friend at work. This pair will be orange and navy blue.

Off to bed. Night everyone.
Gage and I are getting our hair cut tomorrow and I am getting it dyed again.&#9786;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

practice makes perfect when it comes to cables - i'm a long way from perfect so far. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> i am barking my spot also.
> i have been here all alone today, my cousin and i went to set with a close friend at the hospital, we just found out her mother is really bad. well, she passed last night, so i hated so bad we weren't able to be there for her. we are taking a ice chest of food to her house, in case they are gone, that way nothing can get to the food.
> i have been working on a slouch hat for niece, i am doing cables for the first time, i got on a site for cables for dummies, i caught on very quickly. am anxious for it to go farther along so i can really see what its looking like. i am doing Chelsea, husband Justin and son Austen all hats in same yarn, just all different styles, all slouches. i may do keagan a slouch hat with cables if i am pleased with this one, chels hat also has a band that has the cables around it that slides up on the ribbing and you attach it in a few places, its really cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energh joy - to keep the diabetic symptoms far away - sometimes i think the cure is worse than the disease. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well blue wool did not want to be fingerless gloves. Tinked many times then after doing start of thumb tried them on way too big. Tinked.
> Shirley, good news.
> I no longer have diabetic meter but feel like I have high blood sugar. Been on steroids two weeks, 3 pills a day. Called pharmacy and they said take 2 pills tomorrow and call doc on Mon. Last time I was on steroids I became diabetic. You'd think I'd remember as I even needed insulin in hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i should go along to chaperone. --- sam



darowil said:


> Only if I can come too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been absent today. Got a bit more organized. I spent 4 1/2 hours doing laundry. Thank goodness it is done. 👍 Got the dishes done as well. My friends Mom gave me a microwave stand so I can move the microwave off the counter. We have only one small counter so this was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Finally sat down to knit and watched some Netflix.
> Cast on another pair of Grumpy Bum monster longies for my friend at work. This pair will be orange and navy blue.
> ...


Sounds like a busy day. I too have a very small counter- really just the kitchen sink bench, fortunately the microwave fits on top of the fridge. The real nuisance though is I have only one electric socket, and lots of electric gadgets that I have collected over the years.
Orange and navy will be a good contrast.
Hope you are sleeping well!
What colour are you doing your hair?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got your back fan - 24/7 --- sam



Fan said:


> Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
> Dear Julie phoned last night and made me realise just what a tough year we are having in our family. Stu my hubby's eldest brother had a heart attack last October, followed my our lovely neighbour Shirley being admitted to rest home after breaking her leg, where she remains. She has two intellectually impaired adult sons, and a very busy daughter who visits weekly and is very good to them.. The guys are living alone with caregivers coming daily to see to their needs. One is very loud and a handful at times, other is quiet and doesn't talk much. I help out when I can also but it's tough at times. Stus second eldest brother passed from brain tumour in February, and we are coping with helping our sister in law to sell up and move house. Our other neighbour Maureen also passed in May from brain tumour and on it goes sadly with now this trauma with Tyler. Whew after reading that no wonder I'm so tearful at present. Have picked up my cross stitch and doing some to keep myself occupied this afternoon. Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what hear we from greg? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Been absent today. Got a bit more organized. I spent 4 1/2 hours doing laundry. Thank goodness it is done. 👍 Got the dishes done as well. My friends Mom gave me a microwave stand so I can move the microwave off the counter. We have only one small counter so this was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Finally sat down to knit and watched some Netflix.
> Cast on another pair of Grumpy Bum monster longies for my friend at work. This pair will be orange and navy blue.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Martina as promised the pattern link to the shawl I posted on last weeks KTP.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


Thank you for that. I thought it beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> maybe i should go along to chaperone. --- sam


The more the merrier we can make it a permanent knitting cruise


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mary* and *Joy* you make me tired just reading about the amount of work you two get done! :lol: Seriously I don't know how you both find enough hours in the day to do all that you do. I'm glad to say all I really have to do today is get packed for going away tomorrow!
*Fan* it's no wonder you feel tearful with all that your family has been through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The more the merrier we can make it a permanent knitting cruise


Permanent knitting or permanent cruising?...or both?...either way count me in too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, just saw the photos of your DGDs and they are adorable. Beautiful like their grandmother.

The premiere went well. Son and family almost didn't make it as DIL's mother came and visited with her older sister, so they went to pick her up and the drive back had over 1 1/2 hrs. of slow down because of construction and loads of traffic with the college here starting up. We saved them seats and they got in just as it was starting. They showed the movie right at the beginning of the festival, so if they had been any later they would have missed it. DGS had the whole beginning of the movie as it was showing the star as a young boy. He didn't have any talking but it was wonderful as it showed him sitting under a tree, doing homework, eating, sleeping, drawing, having birthdays, (other grandson was at the birthday.) playing basketball, (other DGS was in this scene too.) I'm not sure quite how long his part was but it was much longer than I thought it would be. It was filmed in our city so we recognized many of the locations and the home used along the canal was actually the home the film maker grew up in. I was so proud of them. DIL was reduced to tears. Glad my sweet sis came to share in this special time.

Pittsburgh is a city with hills, a surprise to me. The downtown is a flatter area but just a few minutes away the hills start. Sis has visited here before and there is one hill that is really scary to drive up and back down. She was showing a friend around and they were going to take a cable car up to the top. Not sure it is a cable car but something where you get to the top without driving. Apparently they missed the area to do that and ended up driving it. Once you are on that part you can't turn around and she had to white knuckle it. At the top she asked her friend to drive back down. There are 3 rivers that converge here: the Allegheny, the Ohio, and the Monangahila. The Pittsburgh Steelers (football) are what I knew this city for. I believe steel was one of the main products of Pittsburgh.

It will only be a few hours drive to sis's house but it will take a lot longer for DH going home.

Mom is apparently quite confused and no longer joyful. Whatever was going on in her mind that day I got the happy phone call was so strange, trying to tell me I had a sister that she just found out was her daughter she had found. She still forgets who this sister is, so apparently, whatever part of the brain my sister occupies is where she is having a problem. She still knows who I am and remembers that I am coming to visit and I am told is looking forward to me being there. Sadly, I am wide awake in the middle of the night, so my first day will be a tired one. 

Thinking of all of you as some prepare for long awaited moved, others are sick or needing prayers for loved ones. 
Sam, sure enjoy your memories of childhood. Fun hearing about your trips to your uncle's house where you got the honey and the trips to the zoo with those funny gum chewing, bubble blowing monkeys. Have never heard of that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Permanent knitting or permanent cruising?...or both?...either way count me in too!


Both definitly 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Both definitly
> Sonja


Sounds fabulous. The British KAP


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow...I have never been on page one! things really are topsy-turvy!
> 
> I finished my twiddle muff. I like it. Let's hope Omi likes it.
> 
> ...


Love the yarn with the bobbles. It worked out great. I'm sure it will be loved.

Sorry to hear about all the problems your friend will be having since her mother was hit. Amazing that she only has a broken ankle. What a busy time for her and sad the she can't have her siblings help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds fabulous. The British KAP


Hello Daralene 
Sorry you can't sleep but it was lovely to hear all about the film and your grandsons parts . I really like when everyone writes a description of the area they are visiting as I get a picture in my mind of places I more than likely will never see so thank you for that 
Sad to hear your mom is very confused again . I hope the weather is full of sunshine so you can have a lovely long visit on the porch 
Have a safe trip 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, so sorry life has been so hard lately. Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Daralene
> Sorry you can't sleep but it was lovely to hear all about the film and your grandsons parts . I really like when everyone writes a description of the area they are visiting as I get a picture in my mind of places I more than likely will never see so thank you for that
> Sad to hear your mom is very confused again . I hope the weather is full of sunshine so you can have a lovely long visit on the porch
> Have a safe trip
> Sonja


I didn't take any pictures as I was too busy helping find where we were going. Here is a picture of the downtown area showing two of the rivers converging. The area where the premiere was is called the strip, and it is a strip of businesses one after the other with lots of markets, neat little restaurants, even some craft areas. Wasn't there to explore, but just finding a restaurant where the DGC could eat too gave us some walking time in the area. As big cities go, this is not too big.

Population: 305,841 (2013)
Area: 58.30 sq miles (151 km²)
Travel tip: Steel and coal may have built this city, and you'll see
Colleges and universities: University of Pittsburgh · Carnegie Mellon University · Duquesne University · Carlow University


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> this was posted by Rafiki on another thread- I decided to post it here for those who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Daralene
> Sorry you can't sleep but it was lovely to hear all about the film and your grandsons parts . I really like when everyone writes a description of the area they are visiting as I get a picture in my mind of places I more than likely will never see so thank you for that
> Sad to hear your mom is very confused again . I hope the weather is full of sunshine so you can have a lovely long visit on the porch
> Have a safe trip
> Sonja


From me too..... take care and hugs for you and your mum Daralene.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I see you asked about the CSA last week and yes, I am a member. Probably more info than you asked for but I will see if I can pull up their rates. There are CSA's that are less as you give of your time to work on the farm. DH and I don't do that so we have to pay more than other CSA's where you work and I get a bouquet. I also get the full share this year and it allows me to share with our son and his family, so get to help them out and when they were out of town we helped out my friend and her DH.

Here is a link and you can click on various things to see. I will see if I can find the area with the cost. When you pay it is for the whole growing season but you pay ahead and this helps the farmer buy what he/she needs:
http://www.sunscapefarms.com/csa/faq/

Remember you can pay less if you help work on the farm. We just aren't up to that. It has cost us less than the grocery store and the quality is so much better.

Full Share with Bouquets: $615 (We paid less than this because we paid early) I got the huge bouquets each week and have truly loved the fresh farm flowers all season. This is enough produce for us and our son's family (6 people) 8 counting us. I admit we basically give the crate of produce to them to help them out.
18 weeks (mid-June  mid-October)
One bouquet per week
One box of produce per week
Intended for a family of 4-6

Full Share: $495
18 weeks (mid-June  mid-October)
One box of produce per week
Intended for a family of 4-6

Half Share with Bouquets: $435
18 weeks (mid-June  mid-October)
One bouquet per week
Half of one box of produce per week
Intended for a family of 2-3

Half Share: $315
18 weeks (mid-June  mid-October)
Half of one box of produce per week
Intended for a family of 2-3


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too..... take care and hugs for you and your mum Daralene.


Thank you and right back at you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Think I will see if I can get some sleep now. Have enjoyed a full moon, perhaps waning, from the balcony. Big Hugs everyone.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this was posted by Rafiki on another thread- I decided to post it here for those who may have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Martina as promised the pattern link to the shawl I posted on last weeks KTP.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


I've saved it too- it really is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
> Dear Julie phoned last night and made me realise just what a tough year we are having in our family. Stu my hubby's eldest brother had a heart attack last October, followed my our lovely neighbour Shirley being admitted to rest home after breaking her leg, where she remains. She has two intellectually impaired adult sons, and a very busy daughter who visits weekly and is very good to them.. The guys are living alone with caregivers coming daily to see to their needs. One is very loud and a handful at times, other is quiet and doesn't talk much. I help out when I can also but it's tough at times. Stus second eldest brother passed from brain tumour in February, and we are coping with helping our sister in law to sell up and move house. Our other neighbour Maureen also passed in May from brain tumour and on it goes sadly with now this trauma with Tyler. Whew after reading that no wonder I'm so tearful at present. Have picked up my cross stitch and doing some to keep myself occupied this afternoon. Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


You sure have had a lot going on around you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Permanent knitting or permanent cruising?...or both?...either way count me in too!


Both- after all it was instead of supported accommodation (pre neeeding nursing care at least). No house work, no cooking. lots of knitting time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, just saw the photos of your DGDs and they are adorable. Beautiful like their grandmother.
> 
> The premiere went well. Son and family almost didn't make it as DIL's mother came and visited with her older sister, so they went to pick her up and the drive back had over 1 1/2 hrs. of slow down because of construction and loads of traffic with the college here starting up. We saved them seats and they got in just as it was starting. They showed the movie right at the beginning of the festival, so if they had been any later they would have missed it. DGS had the whole beginning of the movie as it was showing the star as a young boy. He didn't have any talking but it was wonderful as it showed him sitting under a tree, doing homework, eating, sleeping, drawing, having birthdays, (other grandson was at the birthday.) playing basketball, (other DGS was in this scene too.) I'm not sure quite how long his part was but it was much longer than I thought it would be. It was filmed in our city so we recognized many of the locations and the home used along the canal was actually the home the film maker grew up in. I was so proud of them. DIL was reduced to tears. Glad my sweet sis came to share in this special time.
> 
> ...


How exciting to see you DGSs in a movie- especially such a big part for one o a them.
Its a shame that your mother did not stay so joyful but not surprising however knowing that she still knows you and is eagerly awaiting your arrival is encouraging I'm sure for you. Enjoy your time with her- but don't overdo it yourself.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm back with you. Sorry I seem to have left some questions from my last note, perhaps I can answer a few.
I'm NOT moving, just trying to clean out, sort and toss some things that have been boxed up since moving here. Was using 2 tables from the church to sort the things, 1 in the living room and the other in the dining area. Way, way too much stuff.
Will be taking my time,but am determined to get through my rooms and closets. Hope to down size a great deal. Know by the time I finish this project, it will be time to start over again. But that's OK.
Finished the shawl last night. I don't like it, can't frog it because of the yarns used. What do you suggest?
Preparing for my usual quiet Sunday when I get home from church. Have a few things I usualy do, like water my plants and prepare a new schedule for this coming week, including menus. 
Hopefully, I have answered some unknown's. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm back with you. Sorry I seem to have left some questions from my last note, perhaps I can answer a few.
I'm NOT moving, just trying to clean out, sort and toss some things that have been boxed up since moving here. Was using 2 tables from the church to sort the things, 1 in the living room and the other in the dining area. Way, way too much stuff.
Will be taking my time,but am determined to get through my rooms and closets. Hope to down size a great deal. Know by the time I finish this project, it will be time to start over again. But that's OK.
Finished the shawl last night. I don't like it, can't frog it because of the yarns used. What do you suggest?
Preparing for my usual quiet Sunday when I get home from church. Have a few things I usualy do, like water my plants and prepare a new schedule for this coming week, including menus. 
Hopefully, I have answered some unknown's. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back with you. Sorry I seem to have left some questions from my last note, perhaps I can answer a few.
> I'm NOT moving, just trying to clean out, sort and toss some things that have been boxed up since moving here. Was using 2 tables from the church to sort the things, 1 in the living room and the other in the dining area. Way, way too much stuff.
> Will be taking my time,but am determined to get through my rooms and closets. Hope to down size a great deal. Know by the time I finish this project, it will be time to start over again. But that's OK.
> Finished the shawl last night. I don't like it, can't frog it because of the yarns used. What do you suggest?
> ...


You could donate the shawl to an elderly person. It would get used and be appreciated. Best wishes with all the sorting and downsizing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie for sharing that here. :thumbup: Fabulous and it made me quite emotional... no idea why.


It had some wonderful photography, and although Attenborough is atheist, it certainly testified of nature's wonders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> awesome, thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, impressed with your downsizing. It would be a dream of mine to get rid of clutter.
Darlene, thank you for sharing so beautifully your movie premier and Pittsburgh. Will be thinking of you as you visit with DM.
Margaret, thank you. I think I'm going to try and get off steroids. But thank you for advice, I appreciate it.
Fan, hugs. Glad you joined us.
Pacer, I admire your energy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nana Caren, thank you for the link to the shawl. 
Fan, your family are in my prayers.
Sam, why would we need a chaperone, don't you think we would behave? You would be welcome, of course. 
Melody, a hairdo should make you feel a bit brighter, you deserve a treat. 
All needing them are in my prayers. Everyone take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It had some wonderful photography, and although Attenborough is atheist, it certainly testified of nature's wonders.


Yes it left me wondering how you can really think this came about by chance from nothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


That looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I received this from dawn yesterday - thought you would enjoy it. --- sam
> 
> Bud the Montana Cowboy
> 
> ...


LOL! That does say a lot doesn't it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I jogged 30/walked 30 , cloudy with light breeze and super big moon. Lovely.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking like a great day out there. Just catching up and posting before my Sil comes to pick us up. I am dying it red again. Will post a picture when we get home. I have probably about 3 inches of roots showing. &#128558;

Going to bring my Monster Longies to work on. He asked for size 2/33 for his little grandson. So I am hoping that I can make them the right fit. 

Check in later on. Have a great day&#9786;


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
> Dear Julie phoned last night and made me realise just what a tough year we are having in our family. Stu my hubby's eldest brother had a heart attack last October, followed my our lovely neighbour Shirley being admitted to rest home after breaking her leg, where she remains. She has two intellectually impaired adult sons, and a very busy daughter who visits weekly and is very good to them.. The guys are living alone with caregivers coming daily to see to their needs. One is very loud and a handful at times, other is quiet and doesn't talk much. I help out when I can also but it's tough at times. Stus second eldest brother passed from brain tumour in February, and we are coping with helping our sister in law to sell up and move house. Our other neighbour Maureen also passed in May from brain tumour and on it goes sadly with now this trauma with Tyler. Whew after reading that no wonder I'm so tearful at present. Have picked up my cross stitch and doing some to keep myself occupied this afternoon. Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


~~~Yes, you have had a load this year! Sometimes tears can help release the tension. Don't forget to take care of yourself! Soothing, healing and strengthening energies for all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too!


KateB said:


> Permanent knitting or permanent cruising?...or both?...either way count me in too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for the info on the CSA. I'm so glad you got to see the premiere, what a great opportunity for your grandchildren & quite an accomplishment to have a large part at such a young age. Thanks for sharing photos of Pittsburg.
I'm sorry your mom has "lost it" again, at least you got that great phone conversation recently. So strange & sad how the mind comes & goes in the elderly

Fan, what a terrible year you have had, sometimes you wonder how much one family can bear at a time. Hope things improve with little Tyler. Soon, you are definitely due for some good news.

Pacer, you have had so much extra work lately with the house, I hope you can quickly get it sold & have one less thing on your plate. You have enough to worry about with your crazy work schedule.

Desert Joy, I hope you can get off the steroids soon, they certainly help some problems but seem to create a whole new set. I see you've been out walking with Maya so you must be feeling a little better.

Ohio Joy, I think you, like me will be almost glad when the garden season winds down, so much work but tastes so good in the winter. I must get off here & get the glazed fruit cooking.

Sonja, count me on on the knitting geriatric cruise&#128512;. My luck, I'd be sea sick, never been on anything but a ferry or fishing boat on the lake.

We had a great time at the potluck last night, about 80 people, lawn chairs & picnic tables, the weather was perfect fortunately & not even many bugs. This couple are very much into antiques & he's a carpenter, they are building a little "western town" in their yard. Some people have gone there for wedding photos & I think when it's done there may be a bed & breakfast. He is also building a small " dance hall" so maybe small weddings & things too. Very interesting place. Those who are Facebook friends with me can see photos of the even posted by a friend, I think. If you're interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it left me wondering how you can really think this came about by chance from nothing.


It does, rather!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the start off and summaries to another new week (already?)
> 
> We have had some dull drizzly cold days again. Today was 12c and the same yesterday. I want our sunny Australia back!
> 
> This morning at 9 my neighbour took me and some junk to the tip then over to mums unit and we loaded up some furniture to be stored here. Fridge, washing machine, cupboard, electric recliner chair etc. By the time we had carried and lifted and loaded then all again here at my end I was exhausted. My poor little muscles! Am pretty disappointed in both my kids as neither of them have even asked or offered to help with cleaning out my mums unit. Not very often I say that about my DS but he knew 3 weeks ago I had to let the unit go and hasnt made any contact at all about it. He contacted me about an hour ago... he is coming over tomorrow to see my mum and me. I will be saying something about being disappointed. Of course I didnt even think for a moment that DD would offer any help but still disappointed there also. Havent seen her yet.


That was a lot of work, too bad that neither of the kids offered to help, but thankfully you have good neighbors. I'd definitely let them know you are not impressed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, just need to finish the cleaning which is pretty easy.
> 
> And thanks. Without my neighbours help I am not sure how I would have got the stuff here. Ah well I did my best with my kids, not much I can do to make them more caring about their family is there. I guess they care, they just dont think. What will be will be. I really dont have the energy to do any more battles. I have a few close friends who are pretty much the same.... we say that we are going to all live together and get nurses in to care for us when we are old coz our kids sure wont.! LOL Sad though


Hopefully they will get better as they get older and they start to realize the same patterns in their own children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my Doggies won so we go into the finals, 15th time this century! Not sure that we will go much further but we have got this far after missing out last year. We were in front for the whole game (well other than the first 1 1/2 minutes until the first score of the day.
> As I think I said this morning I won't be able to go after missing only 1 game all season-but will work out some way of doing so if we get all the way to the grandfinal. When I agreed to take over the stall I thought we had no hope of getting this far. However it is very rare that someone goes all the way through from 5th spot which is where we are.
> Most people in Adelaide are very happy with the football team (in the national level) from Cathy's town. They lost last night guarantying a finals berth to one of the two Adelaide teams at this level.
> HAd a lovley afternoon with Vicky- she is feeling really well. And at 29 weeks if the baby was to come now would have a very good chance of survivng albiet with a lot of care needed. The baby likes football she said- s/he was quite active while watching the game.


Congrats on your team doing so well, hopefully they will go farther than expected. 
 It's a grandmas baby for sure, liking football already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've never heard of dilled watermelon rind, only sweet and nearly candied rinds at that!! Sounds interesting, Kaye Jo.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me neither, but sure enough, it's in the Ball preserving book I have. 
David left at 630amish this morning so I pulled in the 7 cukes that were ready on the vine, and went ahead and did 3 pint & half jars and 2 quart jars, of zesty dills, and then started chopping up the other 17 cukes to make relish, I'll start with sweet as soon as they've sat in their salt for the 2 hours, then I'll move on to dills if I have enough, if not, I'll do the dill relish next weekend. 
After we've tried the watermelon, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My two oldest GSs used to tell their mother, when they'd failed to follow a direction, "You didn't call MY name'' when the instruction had been meant for both of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! Nothing like the logic of a child, my neighbors daughter got into trouble and she said, it wasn't my idea, I only helped count. lol They'd been getting into the coin jars at both houses without permission. 9 year olds...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening 
Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart 
I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


What a lovely place for a walk!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Update from Cheri's SIL --- PearlOne
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to send update on Cheri and Kenny. Cheri's rehab is a challenge as she is still quite weak, but the pain is subsiding and she is able to walk to the end of the hall. She said she thought the therapy was pretty aggressive.
> ...


Thank you for letting us know, continued prayers and positive energies for them both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! It's been pretty cool here for the last couple of days - jeans and socks instead of shorts and sandals. Today is supposed to be in the 70's and possibly low 80's, so Bob and I are going up to Syracuse and go to the State Fair. Every year we say we aren't going and then when the time comes we get tickets and off we go!
> 
> Shirley, so glad your GD is recovering - I will keep praying that she will use this second chance to turn her life around.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time at the fair!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think castor sugar is out powdered sugar - i think --- sam


No, extra fine. I don't think any adjustment is needed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely place for a walk!


It is Julie . The area of where I live is built on an old Victorian estate and parts of the estate are still here like the lakes we walk round with the small waterfall between them were made by the rich industrialist who lived here , there is an old Manor House that is now a motoring club house , and old garden walls surrounding an orchard and the coach house is still standing but it has been fairly mordernised 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is Julie . The area of where I live is built on an old Victorian estate and parts of the estate are still here like the lakes we walk round with the small waterfall between them were made by the rich industrialist who lived here , there is an old Manor House that is now a motoring club house , and old garden walls surrounding an orchard and the coach house is still standing but it has been fairly mordernised
> Sonja


It is very lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, beautiful place to walk.

Julie, you said your microwave was on top of your fridge, you must be much taller than me, i would need a ladder to use it up there. 

I've got 2 huge pots of beets cooking & another large pot of greens ready to steam when there is a burner free on the stove. I've been roasting my beets recently but its so hot today I can't have the oven on so long.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thought I would pass on a little info I saw on the blog of our LYS. A lady is using sirdar fresco which is a 100% slubby nylon to reinforce for the bottoms of slippers and apparently stops them from being slippery. Next time I am in town I am going to check it out. Will report back if I get some to try.
Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is Julie . The area of where I live is built on an old Victorian estate and parts of the estate are still here like the lakes we walk round with the small waterfall between them were made by the rich industrialist who lived here , there is an old Manor House that is now a motoring club house , and old garden walls surrounding an orchard and the coach house is still standing but it has been fairly mordernised
> Sonja


Yorkshire has a very interesting history, recent and ancient- I loved my time in the old city, especially the Shambles. Maori were here possibly as long ago as 900 AD, but their impact on the environment was more caused by the fires they lit in the South Island to flush out the Moa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, beautiful place to walk.
> 
> Julie, you said your microwave was on top of your fridge, you must be much taller than me, i would need a ladder to use it up there.
> 
> I've got 2 huge pots of beets cooking & another large pot of greens ready to steam when there is a burner free on the stove. I've been roasting my beets recently but its so hot today I can't have the oven on so long.


Very small fridge! Almost too small, but I used to be 5' 8".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i am barking my spot also.
> i have been here all alone today, my cousin and i went to set with a close friend at the hospital, we just found out her mother is really bad. well, she passed last night, so i hated so bad we weren't able to be there for her. we are taking a ice chest of food to her house, in case they are gone, that way nothing can get to the food.
> i have been working on a slouch hat for niece, i am doing cables for the first time, i got on a site for cables for dummies, i caught on very quickly. am anxious for it to go farther along so i can really see what its looking like. i am doing Chelsea, husband Justin and son Austen all hats in same yarn, just all different styles, all slouches. i may do keagan a slouch hat with cables if i am pleased with this one, chels hat also has a band that has the cables around it that slides up on the ribbing and you attach it in a few places, its really cute.


I love cables, it's one of my favorite things to knit, can't wait to see your photos of everything when you finish. 
I'm working on a cabled cowl for a Christmas gift, almost done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Permanent knitting or permanent cruising?...or both?...either way count me in too!


Both!!! I agree!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's hot and muggy in here so I guess I'll turn on the air, just finished 17 half pint jars of sweet pickle relish, I don't think I'll need to make any of that for a while. lol 
Next weekend or after Labor Day that is, I guess it's on to Dill relish. 
It took me an hour to just chop all the cukes in my little mini food processor, I think this is grounds for getting a full sized one at some point in the near future. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, just saw the photos of your DGDs and they are adorable. Beautiful like their grandmother.
> 
> The premiere went well. Son and family almost didn't make it as DIL's mother came and visited with her older sister, so they went to pick her up and the drive back had over 1 1/2 hrs. of slow down because of construction and loads of traffic with the college here starting up. We saved them seats and they got in just as it was starting. They showed the movie right at the beginning of the festival, so if they had been any later they would have missed it. DGS had the whole beginning of the movie as it was showing the star as a young boy. He didn't have any talking but it was wonderful as it showed him sitting under a tree, doing homework, eating, sleeping, drawing, having birthdays, (other grandson was at the birthday.) playing basketball, (other DGS was in this scene too.) I'm not sure quite how long his part was but it was much longer than I thought it would be. It was filmed in our city so we recognized many of the locations and the home used along the canal was actually the home the film maker grew up in. I was so proud of them. DIL was reduced to tears. Glad my sweet sis came to share in this special time.
> 
> ...


So glad that the premier went well and that your Son and Family made it, also wonderful that your DS was able to go with you. 
Sorry though that your DM is still having confusion issues, I certainly hope that they pass soon enough. I hope that you have a wonderful visit, helping take care of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's hot and muggy in here so I guess I'll turn on the air, just finished 17 half pint jars of sweet pickle relish, I don't think I'll need to make any of that for a while. lol
> Next weekend or after Labor Day that is, I guess it's on to Dill relish.
> It took me an hour to just chop all the cukes in my little mini food processor, I think this is grounds for getting a full sized one at some point in the near future. lol


I guess that also depends on how often you will need to do this! I think from what you have said you are hoping the garden will be quite productive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back with you. Sorry I seem to have left some questions from my last note, perhaps I can answer a few.
> I'm NOT moving, just trying to clean out, sort and toss some things that have been boxed up since moving here. Was using 2 tables from the church to sort the things, 1 in the living room and the other in the dining area. Way, way too much stuff.
> Will be taking my time,but am determined to get through my rooms and closets. Hope to down size a great deal. Know by the time I finish this project, it will be time to start over again. But that's OK.
> Finished the shawl last night. I don't like it, can't frog it because of the yarns used. What do you suggest?
> ...


It's a lot of work to go through, sort, and discard.

I'd throw it in the charity box, someone will love it and greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


Lovely walk, Mishka seems to really be enjoying it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


Lovely walk, Mishka seems to really be enjoying it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that also depends on how often you will need to do this! I think from what you have said you are hoping the garden will be quite productive.


The cucumber and watermelon are certainly prolific, the jalapenos aren't far behind, I think we'll have a bumper crop of broccoli and brussel sprouts as soon as it cools up a bit, the tomatoes are a little slow this year, and we had some end rot, but got that taken care of so now they look like they are finally starting to come in in droves, I hope we get enough to do several quarts of tomato sauce, but we'll see.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's hot and muggy in here so I guess I'll turn on the air, just finished 17 half pint jars of sweet pickle relish, I don't think I'll need to make any of that for a while. lol
> Next weekend or after Labor Day that is, I guess it's on to Dill relish.
> It took me an hour to just chop all the cukes in my little mini food processor, I think this is grounds for getting a full sized one at some point in the near future. lol


Oh yum. I don't go through as much pickle relish as I do dill pickles. I have a friend who makes relish from green tomatoes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh yum. I don't go through as much pickle relish as I do dill pickles. I have a friend who makes relish from green tomatoes.


We go through a lot more dill pickles than relish also, I got a little carried away.  
Oh well, but I may be doing green tomato relish if the tomatoes don't do the job they were planted to do. :roll: 
At least the green tomato relish would use them and it'd taste good too. 

I'd send you some dill pickles, but I don't think they'd make it through the mail very well. But I'll bring some to KAP next year, that's the ticket.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

My discards are divided between the church yard sale, the charity shops and the trash. Each has a box in my car, ready to drop off when they are full and I'm in the area.
Talked with my son and told him, he asked why I waited so long to do this. He then reminded me of the other areas in my apt. that need worked on...what can I say...I trained him years ago. Nothing is out of place in their home, everything is just so. Amazing what 20 plus years have done to "me", do you know what I mean. Perhaps I should move a little faster this next week...Bye again...VA Sharon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> We go through a lot more dill pickles than relish also, I got a little carried away.
> Oh well, but I may be doing green tomato relish if the tomatoes don't do the job they were planted to do. :roll:
> At least the green tomato relish would use them and it'd taste good too.
> 
> I'd send you some dill pickles, but I don't think they'd make it through the mail very well. But I'll bring some to KAP next year, that's the ticket.


I would certainly enjoy the pickles. I go through a jar a week most of the time. They make a great snack. Matthew eats the dill pickle slices on his hamburgers. I can eat pickles plain or on sandwiches.

Matthew has been doing Kumihimo again this weekend. He is now using the yarn he got in his white elephant gift and asked me for some thin white yarn to use with it. I am now sharing my stash with my son. I love it. He could never use up all the yarn I have anyway. He will be teaching a friend how to do Kumihimo next weekend. My friend is going with us to work on the house so Matthew can teach her the craft in the evenings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> My discards are divided between the church yard sale, the charity shops and the trash. Each has a box in my car, ready to drop off when they are full and I'm in the area.
> Talked with my son and told him, he asked why I waited so long to do this. He then reminded me of the other areas in my apt. that need worked on...what can I say...I trained him years ago. Nothing is out of place in their home, everything is just so. Amazing what 20 plus years have done to "me", do you know what I mean. Perhaps I should move a little faster this next week...Bye again...VA Sharon


I,, personally, prefer my house to be "live in" which it is. I may have had the time and energy to keep the house in tip top order (but didn't always have the inclination)...now I don't have any of these. I hope you give yourself a break and don't worry too much about getting it all done right this minute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that incline in pittsburgh? at one time johnstown. pennsylvania had the steepest one that carried cars - one at a time up the mountain - i've ridden that one many times. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't take any pictures as I was too busy helping find where we were going. Here is a picture of the downtown area showing two of the rivers converging. The area where the premiere was is called the strip, and it is a strip of businesses one after the other with lots of markets, neat little restaurants, even some craft areas. Wasn't there to explore, but just finding a restaurant where the DGC could eat too gave us some walking time in the area. As big cities go, this is not too big.
> 
> Population: 305,841 (2013)
> Area: 58.30 sq miles (151 km²)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two very late nights caused a late uprising and a three hour nap - think i am up for a while - lol. will go to be at a decent hour tonight - i say so now. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is wrong with the shawl. you do what i should do - write out a schedule for the coming week - maybe i would get something done for a change. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I'm back with you. Sorry I seem to have left some questions from my last note, perhaps I can answer a few.
> I'm NOT moving, just trying to clean out, sort and toss some things that have been boxed up since moving here. Was using 2 tables from the church to sort the things, 1 in the living room and the other in the dining area. Way, way too much stuff.
> Will be taking my time,but am determined to get through my rooms and closets. Hope to down size a great deal. Know by the time I finish this project, it will be time to start over again. But that's OK.
> Finished the shawl last night. I don't like it, can't frog it because of the yarns used. What do you suggest?
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's hot and muggy in here so I guess I'll turn on the air, just finished 17 half pint jars of sweet pickle relish, I don't think I'll need to make any of that for a while. lol
> Next weekend or after Labor Day that is, I guess it's on to Dill relish.
> It took me an hour to just chop all the cukes in my little mini food processor, I think this is grounds for getting a full sized one at some point in the near future. lol[/quote
> Home made relish is sure labor intensive but it tastes so much better than boughten. I put my vegetables through the meat grinder as that's what my mOm did, no food processors .
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you woman - sailing into unknown lands - i would be along to assist you in staying within my definition of the straight and narrow --- sam



martina said:


> Nana Caren, thank you for the link to the shawl.
> Fan, your family are in my prayers.
> Sam, why would we need a chaperone, don't you think we would behave? You would be welcome, of course.
> Melody, a hairdo should make you feel a bit brighter, you deserve a treat.
> All needing them are in my prayers. Everyone take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The cucumber and watermelon are certainly prolific, the jalapenos aren't far behind, I think we'll have a bumper crop of broccoli and brussel sprouts as soon as it cools up a bit, the tomatoes are a little slow this year, and we had some end rot, but got that taken care of so now they look like they are finally starting to come in in droves, I hope we get enough to do several quarts of tomato sauce, but we'll see.


Too bad you're so far away, my tomatoes have gone completely crazy, I've already picked about 40 or 50 pounds & in the week since then there are tons more big ones, maybe that's a project the GKs can help with tomorrow. I may also get them t help pull the onions & bundle them to dry.
We've had lots of broccoli & I dont know what I'll do with all the red cabbage.
My friend was giving me a bad time last night about the size of my garden.

I grew Kentucky pole beans this year fr the first time, I'm thinking that will be the only kind I will grow in future, very prolific & they don't seem to get old/woody quickly like other varieties.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely place you have to walk mishka - does she stop and smell everything? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> you woman - sailing into unknown lands - i would be along to assist you in staying in my definition of the straight and narrow --- sam


But we are from all over the world, so someone would be on home territory, Sam. However your idea of the straight and narrow might be interesting !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh yum. I don't go through as much pickle relish as I do dill pickles. I have a friend who makes relish from green tomatoes.


My mom used to make green tomatoes pickles that were really good but DH doesn't like them so I dont make them. We really don't use alot of pickles, more yumyum, like bread & butter pickles than others but I make dills, icicle pickles & dilled carrots too. I've always tried to make enough so I only have to make things about every 2 or 3 years so I don't have to do everything every year as I didn't have time for all when I was working.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh you ladies are making me drool. Can't wait to get our summer veges in the garden. Stu loves the big tomatoes, so has four plants in each summer for past three seasons and they are wonderful. He thinks he's a top shot gardener now lol! I will make lots of relish, and share it and fresh veges with friends and family. No more news re baby, so I guess he is hanging on to life. I like to make assorted veges pickles, in a white vinegar, salt, sugar syrup which keep very well and really tasty too. Growing and harvesting your own produce and putting up preserves is so rewarding and good for us too. It's pouring with rain today so my new mini roses are getting well watered in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that incline in pittsburgh? at one time johnstown. pennsylvania had the steepest one that carried cars - one at a time up the mountain - i've ridden that one many times. --- sam


I've never seen anything like that in Canada


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The cucumber and watermelon are certainly prolific, the jalapenos aren't far behind, I think we'll have a bumper crop of broccoli and brussel sprouts as soon as it cools up a bit, the tomatoes are a little slow this year, and we had some end rot, but got that taken care of so now they look like they are finally starting to come in in droves, I hope we get enough to do several quarts of tomato sauce, but we'll see.


Sounds good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would be surprised - or not --- sam



martina said:


> But we are from all over the world, so someone would be on home territory, Sam. However your idea of the straight and narrow might be interesting !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you have the url for the pattern? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a YouTube video linked to the pattern that shows it well. When I made one, I didn't want the join to be obvious so at the last cast off, I knit it so it could be pulled through & looped so the braid was continuous. It made a very neat finish.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a busy day. I too have a very small counter- really just the kitchen sink bench, fortunately the microwave fits on top of the fridge. The real nuisance though is I have only one electric socket, and lots of electric gadgets that I have collected over the years.
> Orange and navy will be a good contrast.
> Hope you are sleeping well!
> What colour are you doing your hair?


That has got to be such a bother to have just one outlet in your kitchen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you're so far away, my tomatoes have gone completely crazy, I've already picked about 40 or 50 pounds & in the week since then there are tons more big ones, maybe that's a project the GKs can help with tomorrow. I may also get them t help pull the onions & bundle them to dry.
> We've had lots of broccoli & I dont know what I'll do with all the red cabbage.


May I suggest making red sauerkraut with the red cabbage? It is delicious as well as very colorful and wonderful to look at on a plate in winter. Make it in large crocks (or big plastic buckets) and bottle it and you are all set.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have to keep heidi at bay or she would get rid of my stash along with anything else she could get her hands on. she is a regular giver to the local goodwill. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> My discards are divided between the church yard sale, the charity shops and the trash. Each has a box in my car, ready to drop off when they are full and I'm in the area.
> Talked with my son and told him, he asked why I waited so long to do this. He then reminded me of the other areas in my apt. that need worked on...what can I say...I trained him years ago. Nothing is out of place in their home, everything is just so. Amazing what 20 plus years have done to "me", do you know what I mean. Perhaps I should move a little faster this next week...Bye again...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother made hers in a large crock - love sauerkraut. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> May I suggest making red sauerkraut with the red cabbage? It is delicious as well as very colorful and wonderful to look at on a plate in winter. Make it in large crocks (or big plastic buckets) and bottle it and you are all set.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for that. I thought it beautiful :thumbup:


You are most welcome. I am hoping to get it done some so I can wear it after I am over there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds fabulous. The British KAP


Oh count me in just tell me when 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've saved it too- it really is beautiful.


I was looking for a nice shawl this caught my eye. I fell in love with it right away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Nana Caren, thank you for the link to the shawl.
> Fan, your family are in my prayers.
> Sam, why would we need a chaperone, don't you think we would behave? You would be welcome, of course.
> Melody, a hairdo should make you feel a bit brighter, you deserve a treat.
> All needing them are in my prayers. Everyone take care.


You are most welcome.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading along today. I did about 6 loads of laundry and several loads of dishes and cooked dinner. I am getting tired now so I will try to get some sleep after I unload the dryer and reload the washer and dryer with hopes the boys will complete those two loads. Our refrigerator is getting sparse currently since I have had so many expenditures on the house in Ohio. I have started communications with a realtor and should hear more from her before we travel on Friday. DS#1 will stay here to take care of things on this home front. We will take a mini refrigerator with us to keep lunch meats cold as well as some drinks. We will eat sandwiches during the day and then eat out in the evenings next weekend. I hope we sell the house quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading along today. I did about 6 loads of laundry and several loads of dishes and cooked dinner. I am getting tired now so I will try to get some sleep after I unload the dryer and reload the washer and dryer with hopes the boys will complete those two loads. Our refrigerator is getting sparse currently since I have had so many expenditures on the house in Ohio. I have started communications with a realtor and should hear more from her before we travel on Friday. DS#1 will stay here to take care of things on this home front. We will take a mini refrigerator with us to keep lunch meats cold as well as some drinks. We will eat sandwiches during the day and then eat out in the evenings next weekend. I hope we sell the house quickly.


I hope so, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That has got to be such a bother to have just one outlet in your kitchen.


It makes it a real either/or situation- but I am glad to have a good place for Ringo, and try not to grumble.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So there were no haircuts or hair dyed today but that is ok. It was a great day spent with family. The past week was forgotten and we had a wonderful time. Memories were shared and jokes. Laughter, hugs and tears. Today is 7 years since my fil passed. We had dinner and just enjoyed our time together today. Hair done another day. &#128077;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I am home again. DH surprised me after our RV rally, and we had another week vacation. We went to Pennsylvania to visit some RV friends, then on a bit farther to a campground we had been to before, in a very small town. Nice place, and nice people. Our friends took us to a fair for the day, then for dinner. It sure was cool! We had that autumn weather in PA also! Today has been the warmest all week. On Wed. we moved on to the next campground, and drove to Bradford to the Case Knife & Zippo lighter museum and store. And of course came home with some nice looking knives. Also left my magenta knife with the scissor attachment, so they could sharpen it. It would cut paper with the scissors, but not yarn, which is why I bought it. We attached a sample of yarn to the bail on the knife so they could test it. 

On Thursday, we drove 5 hours to the eastern side of Pennsylvania to go to the Martin Guitar factory and museum for a very nice and informative tour, which was also free! We also stopped at the Crayola Crayon store, but did not go to the tour, as they wanted $18 each for anyone over 2!!!!! Gulp! We did buy 2 tins for $19.99 each, that we could fill with as many markers and or crayons as we could fit in them. One went to each family for the grands to share. DD & family stopped on their way home from the last night of our local fair, to deliver donuts to DH made by the band booster for the local high school where the fair is held. It's tradition to get at least 1 dozen each year. This is the first year in 56 that I have not attended that fair. Anyway, we gave the kids their box (other grands already got theirs, they were here when we got home) and Arianna wanted to color right away. She had to go home instead. Got a text just minutes after they left. Arianna had managed to open the tin in the car! Stinker. Got a text after they got home. Arianna HAD to color! Photo was attached. That girl loves her "colors".  Other than Wednesday night, when we had to be up at the crack of dawn to leave for the tours, I have slept at least 10 hours a night. Won't be much longer before we head that way tonight, tho DH is watching 007 James Bond. Don't ask which one, I don't know! This is the 3rd tonight.

Prayers for all. I have not read any further, and have also not had a chance to read the past 2 weeks. I will catch up as I can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely even sits there and joins in the conversations and you are not allowed to argue as she comes over and tells you off . I think she has her own version of SAMs come to Jesus talk 😄


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the recieps Sam- have copied a few.
> As to why Pearlone needs rehab- I assume to revcover all the strength etc she lost while so unwell (she was in ICU) so must have been seriously ill with it.
> 
> Kate when I look at the lists you do each week it looks like more work than I put in (and least if I miss something first time someone will comment and draw my attention to what I missed). So thnks for this addition to the summaries


Thank you both! I would be in big trouble having missed the past 2 weeks, with out all of the hard work you put into the summaries!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I received this from dawn yesterday - thought you would enjoy it. --- sam
> 
> Bud the Montana Cowboy
> 
> ...


LOL! And so is DH!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Haven't caught up yet, but I must pause reading to send well wishes and continuing prayers for Carol's friend's mom, for baby Tyler, and for Amie's recovery.


Same from me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely place to walk. Living on the desert I always have to have to wear fanny pack to carry water bottle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping everything crossed for a quick sell. --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been reading along today. I did about 6 loads of laundry and several loads of dishes and cooked dinner. I am getting tired now so I will try to get some sleep after I unload the dryer and reload the washer and dryer with hopes the boys will complete those two loads. Our refrigerator is getting sparse currently since I have had so many expenditures on the house in Ohio. I have started communications with a realtor and should hear more from her before we travel on Friday. DS#1 will stay here to take care of things on this home front. We will take a mini refrigerator with us to keep lunch meats cold as well as some drinks. We will eat sandwiches during the day and then eat out in the evenings next weekend. I hope we sell the house quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 19 night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome back Tami. Sounds like a fun trip- especially an unexpected eatra week (or did you have things you needed to juggle at the last mintue?)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it was well worth waiting on a haircut - looks like everyone was having a great time - just an aside - i noticed that the women for the most part were all holding cell phones. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So there were no haircuts or hair dyed today but that is ok. It was a great day spent with family. The past week was forgotten and we had a wonderful time. Memories were shared and jokes. Laughter, hugs and tears. Today is 7 years since my fil passed. We had dinner and just enjoyed our time together today. Hair done another day. 👍


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome home, Tami. Glad you had a nice vacation.

Melody - looks like a great family day!! Hair can wait for another day.

Based on our internet carrier's (Comcast) advice, we upgraded the network router and then updated to Windows 10 and we're having nothing but problems since then. Router Mfg. says it's Comcast's issue from the box to the house and surprisingly, Comcast seems to agree and his coming out this week Tuesday. Things will continue to be intermittent and have to be reloaded at least 3 times a day in the meantime so if I'm not on much, you'll know the reason.

I thought I'd practiced enough with thicker yarn and hooks/needles to try a doily (one knitted and one crochet) to now move to the smaller (tiny!) hook/needles and crochet thread, but I'm having a devil of a time getting started. I'll persevere a while longer, but this is going to be slow going. As soon as I can get the computer working better, I'll post a photo of the knitted doily that I put a picot bind off edge on based on the demonstration at KAP. If anyone wants the written instructions, please let me know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a lovely place you have to walk mishka - does she stop and smell everything? --- sam


Thank you Sam and yes she will sniff everywhere. Criss crosses right in front of me sometimes following her nose


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> so you have the url for the pattern? --- sam


Pattern for braided headband

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295110-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> May I suggest making red sauerkraut with the red cabbage? It is delicious as well as very colorful and wonderful to look at on a plate in winter. Make it in large crocks (or big plastic buckets) and bottle it and you are all set.


I've made regular sauerkraut but never heard of making it with red cabbage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, hoe all ges well with the sale of the house so you have one less thing to worry about.

Has anyone heard from Betty? Hope she's doing OK.

Melody, I'm glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pattern for braided headband
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295110-1.html


That's the same one I used had it bookmarked from a while back and finally got round to making it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've made regular sauerkraut but never heard of making it with red cabbage.


My sister makes pickled red cabbage which is delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope so, too.


I hope you sell your house quickly to Mary 
Good luck with getting the rest of the work on it finished
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight. It's 6.30 and we've been up since 3.45! Don't know how much (if any) I'll be on this week, TTYL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight. It's 6.30 and we've been up since 3.45! Don't know how much (if any) I'll be on this week, TTYL!


Have a fantastic holiday Kate 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pacer may I ask you where you work? You seem to put in so many hours and very early ones at that.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo..... 



Back soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


She's gorgeous Cathy . Looks so cute laying there cuddling her little dollies 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Tami. Sounds like a fun trip- especially an unexpected eatra week (or did you have things you needed to juggle at the last mintue?)


Hello from me too Tammi sounds like you had a great time and an extra week too, but I think you enjoyed seeing the grandchildren as soon as you got home 
Was it Extra hugs all round 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Both- after all it was instead of supported accommodation (pre neeeding nursing care at least). No house work, no cooking. lots of knitting time.


Yeah but I cant come coz I get sea sick  unless we stay docked somewhere! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How exciting to see you DGSs in a movie- especially such a big part for one o a them.
> Its a shame that your mother did not stay so joyful but not surprising however knowing that she still knows you and is eagerly awaiting your arrival is encouraging I'm sure for you. Enjoy your time with her- but don't overdo it yourself.


Ditto ditto.... RE Daralene


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


It looks like you live in a lovely area.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks like you live in a lovely area.


I think so , there are lots of houses about but the managed to leave lots of the natural greenery and waterways untouched too . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She's gorgeous Cathy . Looks so cute laying there cuddling her little dollies
> Sonja


She sure is! I love this photo. She loves her dolls and teddies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


Adorable!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


Gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gorgeous!


 :thumbup:

Have we had any news from Busyworkerbee.... Heather lately?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Have we had any news from Busyworkerbee.... Heather lately?


Not a squeak not a whimper, (to quote something I have not remembered where) I really ought to get her phone number, when next I see her on line- every time I've looked she has been offline.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a squeak not a whimper, (to quote something I have not remembered where) I really ought to get her phone number, when next I see her on line- every time I've looked she has been offline.


Mmm, I dont even have her on FB. I hope she is just busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I dont even have her on FB. I hope she is just busy.


Nor do I- don't know if she uses it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I dont even have her on FB. I hope she is just busy.


If I remember right I think she said something about not being online a bit back and that she would keep in touch through Gwen ( ? ) 
Not entirely sure I got that right 
Sonja
Edit Yes I was right she was having some problems with internet and would try to keep in touch via FB with Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


Wow she is growing up so much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you had such a good day. Glad it was filled with laughter and love. Wonderful pictures.



gagesmom said:


> So there were no haircuts or hair dyed today but that is ok. It was a great day spent with family. The past week was forgotten and we had a wonderful time. Memories were shared and jokes. Laughter, hugs and tears. Today is 7 years since my fil passed. We had dinner and just enjoyed our time together today. Hair done another day. 👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just adorable! She has grown so much!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't heard from Heather either.


Swedenme said:


> If I remember right I think she said something about not being online a bit back and that she would keep in touch through Gwen ( ? )
> Not entirely sure I got that right
> Sonja
> Edit Yes I was right she was having some problems with internet and would try to keep in touch via FB with Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, cute photo of Serena

Rookie, nice photo of you & GKs

Melyn, sorry your craft sale was a bust, such lovely things should. Have sold quickly.

Kate, have a great vacation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard from Heather either.


Maybe she is still having problems with her internet ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


What a lovely picture Jeanette . The chair does look really comfortable 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


 Sorry to hear that you didn't sell anything . I would have thought people might have started buying now ready for Christmas . I know there are a lot of people who start early and those cradle bags would have made ideal presents 
No market at all now where I live . 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Tami. Sounds like a fun trip- especially an unexpected eatra week (or did you have things you needed to juggle at the last mintue?)


I only juggled a hair cut, and a lunch date with the cousins. Hair cut is this Wed. and will figure out a new date with the cousins. Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

What great pictures with my morning coffee! Serena cuddling her dollies and Jeanette cuddling her grands.  Thanks for adding such smiles to my day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome home, Tami. Glad you had a nice vacation.
> 
> Melody - looks like a great family day!! Hair can wait for another day.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Hope you get the computer and internet straightened out soon. We were shown how Win 10 works, and didn't like it. I will wait until June before I install it. We have until July to do so for free. Hopefully by then they will have all the bugs worked out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you sell your house quickly to Mary
> Good luck with getting the rest of the work on it finished
> Sonja


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


Prettier every day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello from me too Tammi sounds like you had a great time and an extra week too, but I think you enjoyed seeing the grandchildren as soon as you got home
> Was it Extra hugs all round
> Sonja


I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs! 
Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a difference in taste? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've made regular sauerkraut but never heard of making it with red cabbage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time kate - bask in the warmth and sunshine. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight. It's 6.30 and we've been up since 3.45! Don't know how much (if any) I'll be on this week, TTYL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


A leftie? We always called them colors too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think red cabbage is sweeter so that plays out in the sauerkraut. Mmm.. Making me hungry for some freshly made pickles and beets and other fall canned foods.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A leftie? We always called them colors too.


I missed the picture so had to go back and see , she's a beauty Tammi and a leftie so she is also very clever . She looks to busy to go to sleep 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


That is a pity, Lyn- disappointing when people don't bother even to look.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will post a pic of the progress on my Monster longies in a bit. I am looking for frozen inspired hats for my friends 5 yr old and a Co worker has asked for a football hat for her little girl who will be 1 in January. I guess her daughter likes to watch football with her daddy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute cathy - all ready for bed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a little thing you put behind your ear - keeps you from getting sea sick. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yeah but I cant come coz I get sea sick  unless we stay docked somewhere! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Oh dear! I can just imagine what she now looks like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you do look comfy. did you knit the afghan? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry you didn't sell anything melyn - bootfairs - would they be like our flea markets? --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like she has her priorities in line - color first - then bed. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did he do that for? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see the double one. --- sam --- the red one is lovely.



Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular. 
Horrible wet morning here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well the first day of school almost didn't happen - in fact for several neighboring school districts it didn't happen at all. FOG - very dense fog - tinora delayed two hours - bryan just north of us closed. the boys didn't want to ride the bus so heidi ended up taking them.

it is almost 90° - humid - only the elementary at tinora is a/c'd. school always starts this way it seems.

we got over an inch of rain over the weekend - we really needed it - things were really dry.

going to go knit for a bit - back later. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - think i would still prefer the dp needles. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! I can just imagine what she now looks like.


She is hid at the bottom of the garden under a bush pity she didn't go there before he did it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - think i would still prefer the dp needles. --- sam


Thanks, Sam! it is faster with the circular- I could do with a longer set of DPN's, but they are just not available locally, and I have no spare money till my dividend comes in at the end of this month- I intend then to go through to Papatoetoe to check out the YS there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> is there a difference in taste? --- sam


Definitly different. I put apples, onions, bay leaf etc., etc.

Have a recipe somewhere will forward when I find it.

Sorry haven't been able to stop by in a couple of weeks, way too busy but am trying to keep up with reading. Also computer problems - "AGAIN".

daringgourmet.com has a fantastic recipe very similar to mine. ONLY DIFFERENCE is I've never tried it with the Juniper Berries, which I shall now try to find and try their's.

Need to get into the garden, enjoy your day/evening everyone. Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is hid at the bottom of the garden under a bush pity she didn't go there before he did it
> Sonja


Poor Mishka!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what did he do that for? --- sam


I don't know but I wasn't happy 
Her fur does grow and it needs clipping now and again round her paws and legs and she has been losing some fur in readiness for getting her winter coat so he decided to tidy her all up . I won't tell you what I said


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey melody - scroll down to second picture - maybe you should start making these. lol --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-make-clay-pot-people?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=cd03088025-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-cd03088025-60616885


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Poor Mishka!! I'll take your warning to heart as I'm planning to clip Stevie dog this afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


Jumper looks almost finished Julie or is it just the way I'm looking at it? 
Been a bit of a damp day here as well today . I hope it isn't the end of summer not yet 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam! it is faster with the circular- I could do with a longer set of DPN's, but they are just not available locally, and I have no spare money till my dividend comes in at the end of this month- I intend then to go through to Papatoetoe to check out the YS there.


That made me smile Julie . Is it pronounced as it is spelt😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jumper looks almost finished Julie or is it just the way I'm looking at it?
> Been a bit of a damp day here as well today . I hope it isn't the end of summer not yet
> Sonja


First sleeve, one more to go, fairly obviously- I am decreasing down to 90 sts, then will work the cuff.
It is supposed now to be Spring!
Sorry you too have rain!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey melody - scroll down to second picture - maybe you should start making these. lol --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-make-clay-pot-people?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=cd03088025-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-cd03088025-60616885


Sam these are awesome I looooooooooove them. ❤


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie . Is it pronounced as it is spelt😄


All the vowels are sounded - so it is Papa towaytoway, roughly- no good at phonetics!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie that Guernsey is going to be a masterpiece when finished. Whomever the recipient is to get it will be proud to wear it I would bet. 2 thumbs up. I love everything that is made with your needles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja poor Mishka. &#128533;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KatyNora said:


> Poor Mishka!! I'll take your warning to heart as I'm planning to clip Stevie dog this afternoon.


He has clipped her before and done a good job but this time he just went way to far . Oh well at least it will grow back . I won't be getting any one saying what a lovely looking dog she is for a while that's for sure 
Good luck with your dog 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Progress on my Monster longies. Almost ready to separate for the legs. &#9786; colors chosen by the Mom are navy blue and orange.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> First sleeve, one more to go, fairly obviously- I am decreasing down to 90 sts, then will work the cuff.
> It is supposed now to be Spring!
> Sorry you too have rain!


It's to be expected it is a bank holiday 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie that Guernsey is going to be a masterpiece when finished. Whomever the recipient is to get it will be proud to wear it I would bet. 2 thumbs up. I love everything that is made with your needles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is for my cousin Jean- Thanks so much Mel! I just don't post my disasters! have been a bit down the last 4 days- better when I am knitting!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam more like your garage sales where people sell stuff they no longer want, sometimes it is good stuff sometimes junk. lyn



thewren said:


> sorry you didn't sell anything melyn - bootfairs - would they be like our flea markets? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's to be expected it is a bank holiday 😄


Of course it is Monday! I noticed that in my little diary!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on my Monster longies. Almost ready to separate for the legs. ☺ colors chosen by the Mom are navy blue and orange.


They are looking good Mel . I like the colours 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is for my cousin Jean- Thanks so much Mel! I just don't post my disasters! have been a bit down the last 4 days- better when I am knitting!


Sorry you have been a bit down Julie , I don't suppose the miserable weather helps any . Hopefully it will soon get warmer and brighter 
Hope you find something nice at the end of the month when you go shopping at the LYS 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you have been a bit down Julie , I don't suppose the miserable weather helps any . Hopefully it will soon get warmer and brighter
> Hope you find something nice at the end of the month when you go shopping at the LYS
> Sonja


I am still a bit overwhelmed by the amount of sorting I have to do- but in MO the guernsey must come first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to knit the "northshore cardigan" - Pattern #: 90191AD by lion brand yarn. the cable is an eleven row repeat over 26 stitches. i'm not going to tell you how long it took me for one repeat plus two rows - but i think that sweater is on hold for a while. my cables didn't look "tooooo" bad but it took me forever and they didn't look like they did on the picture. think i need to practice my cables. it really is a good looking sweater but not now. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and right below your post i have a pap up ad for the minion movie. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love garage sales. --- sam



melyn said:


> Sam more like your garage sales where people sell stuff they no longer want, sometimes it is good stuff sometimes junk. lyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Maya and I had nice hour walk. Have 15 bean soup simmering and your cauliflower recipe from this week in oven. 
Dr. called wants me to continue on steroid protocol. He said Budesonide (3mg caps take 3 caps once a day) is not a strong steroid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Oh, no!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they call this a beach tote but i think it would make a great knitting bag - think i will show it to heidi - i would want mine with a liner with all kinds of pockets - i don't ask for much - do i? --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/08/31/drawsting-bucket-tote


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


Looks great! I was thinking of making one & then picking up stitches & making a hat. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey melody - scroll down to second picture - maybe you should start making these. lol --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-make-clay-pot-people?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=cd03088025-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-cd03088025-60616885


Those are so cute.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Julie and everyone. Your post about Papatoetoe reminded me of our slang name for it, Papa two toes. Lol! 
Ditto re horrible weather, it's going to be a long wet week, but at least it's a bit warmer. 
A little verse my dad used to say,
Spring has sprung, the grass has riz,
I wonder where the birdies is.
The bird is on the the wing,
No the wing is on the bird.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great! I was thinking of making one & then picking up stitches & making a hat. Do you think that would work?


I've done that many times, so it should work just fine.

The poncho and hat I've been working on are finished, but have to be blocked...and I didn't get my photos this weekend, either. :roll: I really must get moving forward with these things!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got my glazed fruit zucchini finished, put it in 1 cup 
Iots in bags to freeze. Kind of a sticky mess but my GD says it tastes great.

We started picking tomatoes this morning, I think I may have planted too many. :shock: must get out & finish them & get the onions picked. Everything is nice & dry so a good time to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning Julie and everyone. Your post about Papatoetoe reminded me of our slang name for it, Papa two toes. Lol!
> Ditto re horrible weather, it's going to be a long wet week, but at least it's a bit warmer.
> A little verse my dad used to say,
> Spring has sprung, the grass has riz,
> ...


Morning, Fan- horrible weather! I have a river running down the drive, wondering if the creek at the bottom of the garden will fill up? Does not feel much warmer here, but I am in a bit of a draft.
Any news on little Tyler?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great! I was thinking of making one & then picking up stitches & making a hat. Do you think that would work?


Great minds think alike Bonnie I was thinking the same thing 
It should work . I've knit a baby hat that way so I was just going to try it and see what it looks like
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Julie I don't like to think of you being down. But knitting keeps your mind off things. Like me for a week or two lately. 

Working my way down the first leg. I am just going to knit til the legs seem long enough as I have no idea how long the leg is on size 2/3 kids clothing. Going on a wing a prayer but I am confident it will fit worst comes to worse it may be a bit big but then he can wear them for longer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> ~~~Such a sweetie!
> 
> Back soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would look great as a hat and very doable. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great! I was thinking of making one & then picking up stitches & making a hat. Do you think that would work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we get a photo when they are done blocking? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've done that many times, so it should work just fine.
> 
> The poncho and hat I've been working on are finished, but have to be blocked...and I didn't get my photos this weekend, either. :roll: I really must get moving forward with these things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie I don't like to think of you being down. But knitting keeps your mind off things. Like me for a week or two lately.
> 
> Working my way down the first leg. I am just going to knit til the legs seem long enough as I have no idea how long the leg is on size 2/3 kids clothing. Going on a wing a prayer but I am confident it will fit worst comes to worse it may be a bit big but then he can wear them for longer.


It does happen, dear- I don't have my Fale to help me find my sense of humour, Ringo has been out for ages in the rain- will be one soggy dog. At least when knitting one can see progress (usually).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Fan- horrible weather! I have a river running down the drive, wondering if the creek at the bottom of the garden will fill up? Does not feel much warmer here, but I am in a bit of a draft.
> Any news on little Tyler?


Hi Julie, No news re Tyler,but don't expect to hear for awhile as Gran Faye is busy with their little two year old Amelia, as the parents are at the hospital.
Trying to stay positive, but it's hard and just gotta hang in there. I'm working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch and keeping busy, and hoping the weather eases up so can get to post office later. Oh hope you don't get flooded! Just heard on news there's flooding in city, Tamaki Drive closed, Fanshawe st flooded too. High seas and rain doing their worst, round the CBD waterfront.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Julie, No news re Tyler,but don't expect to hear for awhile as Gran Faye is busy with their little two year old Amelia, as the parents are at the hospital.
> Trying to stay positive, but it's hard and just gotta hang in there. I'm working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch and keeping busy, and hoping the weather eases up so can get to post office later. Oh hope you don't get flooded! Just heard on news there's flooding in city, Tamaki Drive closed, Fanshawe st flooded too. High seas and rain doing their worst, round the CBD waterfront.


I had seen the warning, but did not know it had happened- the roads are so low there!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sam! it is faster with the circular- I could do with a longer set of DPN's, but they are just not available locally, and I have no spare money till my dividend comes in at the end of this month- I intend then to go through to Papatoetoe to check out the YS there.


I love knitting sleeves using the Magic Loop. It makes the sleeves so easy to hold. The sweater has both a beautiful pattern and colorway. Very blessed cousin to be the recipient.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

CBD waterfront? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Julie, No news re Tyler,but don't expect to hear for awhile as Gran Faye is busy with their little two year old Amelia, as the parents are at the hospital.
> Trying to stay positive, but it's hard and just gotta hang in there. I'm working on my Lady Dahlia cross stitch and keeping busy, and hoping the weather eases up so can get to post office later. Oh hope you don't get flooded! Just heard on news there's flooding in city, Tamaki Drive closed, Fanshawe st flooded too. High seas and rain doing their worst, round the CBD waterfront.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I love knitting sleeves using the Magic Loop. It makes the sleeves so easy to hold. The sweater has both a beautiful pattern and colorway. Very blessed cousin to be the recipient.


You do need to have nice flexible cables though- hard to find here- my best I imported,
Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> CBD waterfront? --- sam


Central Business District, Sam- it is very close to sea level.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do we get a photo when they are done blocking? --- sam


I am planning on it! Likely will not get them blocked until Wednesday, though.

Sending healing thoughts for all in need, especially the wee one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes it a real either/or situation- but I am glad to have a good place for Ringo, and try not to grumble.


I can understand wantng a good place for Ringo, I would be the same.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


I think your grandson has grown quite a bit in the past year.
Enjoy Grandpa's comfy chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can understand wantng a good place for Ringo, I would be the same.


I have been promised quite a lot when the Granny Flat is being built, hopefully it will not be too much longer before that is started- the most important in many ways is to upgrade the shower!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> they call this a beach tote but i think it would make a great knitting bag - think i will show it to heidi - i would want mine with a liner with all kinds of pockets - i don't ask for much - do i? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/08/31/drawsting-bucket-tote


I love the bag she made for your white elephant gift. It is getting used quite a bit already. Tell Heidi I love it. I carry knitting with me almost daily so I love having different bags for my knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah but I cant come coz I get sea sick  unless we stay docked somewhere! :roll:


But they have some really good drugs for sea sickness. I know people that cruise and get sea sick, after taking these pills they are fine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been promised quite a lot when the Granny Flat is being built, hopefully it will not be too much longer before that is started- the most important in many ways is to upgrade the shower!


It will be nice for you when the Granny Flat gets done. Always good to have a proper workng shower that is big enough to move in too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just caught up and now to figure out dinner and some sleep. Busy couple of weeks coming up for me. Some of you might be thinking that my weeks can't get any busier, but they will.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


OH NO! Poor Mishka 😱😱😳


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently the men in charge didn't think things through - is there any high ground close by? sounds like new orleans all over again. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Central Business District, Sam- it is very close to sea level.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


Oh the headband lovely. Can't wait to see the double one finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be nice for you when the Granny Flat gets done. Always good to have a proper workng shower that is big enough to move in too.


It will get noisy at least, certainly while it is being built- I was looking carefully out the back, the creek is as full as I have seen it since I moved, it would have to be similar to Noah's flood before I was badly affected!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> evidently the men in charge didn't think things through - is there any high ground close by? sounds like new orleans all over again. --- sam


It goes down virtually to sea level at the bottom of Queen Street- the old centre- but the areas that flood are both east and west of this. I am not sure I want to know what they will do as the sea levels inevitably rise- but there is also high ground close by.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you do look comfy. did you knit the afghan? --- sam


That's one from my sister --- the knitting (and crochet) guru --- I love the colors so much that I've decided to follow that color scheme in the downstairs. I had thought to put either a bright cherry red, bright granny smith apple green, or cream as the accent with the gray/beige/cream furniture - but I loved the turquoise/brown/tan when I put it down there so that's what it's going to be. It's only in walll stuff and pillows so it won't be tough to do--I already have some yarn in my stash that I think will work and I bought some browns and creams for the wall doilies so that should all look great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> well the first day of school almost didn't happen - in fact for several neighboring school districts it didn't happen at all. FOG - very dense fog - tinora delayed two hours - bryan just north of us closed. the boys didn't want to ride the bus so heidi ended up taking them.
> 
> it is almost 90° - humid - only the elementary at tinora is a/c'd. school always starts this way it seems.
> 
> ...


We had very dense fog here also...but it's the second week of school so no problems. DH has already had two incidents at school -- guess academics aren't the only things kids forget over the summer. Two known gang members have been causing problems...but they aren't very bright. They had school iPads and they took photos of themselves flashing gang signs while creating crimes (stealing street signs, shooting off a pistol into the air, fighting, and who knows what else). Since the iPads are the school's property, DH and the rest of the security crew and staff police officer were able to go through and pull off all the photos as evidence against the kids...they'll be in juvenile detention for awhile!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on my Monster longies. Almost ready to separate for the legs. ☺ colors chosen by the Mom are navy blue and orange.


Oh I like this pair, nice colours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think your grandson has grown quite a bit in the past year.
> Enjoy Grandpa's comfy chair.


He's been growing quite steadily and quite fast. He, of course, is the tallest in his first grade by almost a full head taller than the rest. Four other boys from the summer camp are in his classroom so he's very eager to get to school each day. Two of them are also in the after school care, so they'll become great buddies I predict.

The DGD's are also very tall --- in the 90th percentile for height and 70th percentile for weight. The youngest one is taller than the older one was at this age. We have a nice chart showing their ages and heights on the wall in the kiddie corner.

I tried out DH's chair last night as a last resort to get some sleep - I thought it might have the magic touch, but no such luck. I did get 5 hours though when I went back to bed and that's very good for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the bag she made for your white elephant gift. It is getting used quite a bit already. Tell Heidi I love it. I carry knitting with me almost daily so I love having different bags for my knitting.


I fell in love with that bag also as well as the ones that Cindi made....I hope Heidi knows that she'll sell out of them if she has a bunch of them made in time for next year's KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> But they have some really good drugs for sea sickness. I know people that cruise and get sea sick, after taking these pills they are fine.


I'm very prone to sea sickness and I took the raw ingredient that's in Bonine (100 tabs for under $10) and was fine for the entire cruise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will get noisy at least, certainly while it is being built- I was looking carefully out the back, the creek is as full as I have seen it since I moved, it would have to be similar to Noah's flood before I was badly affected!


Oh yes I can imagine the noise while the building is going on, but well worth the bother. It s good you will not be effected by flooding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Fan- horrible weather! I have a river running down the drive, wondering if the creek at the bottom of the garden will fill up? Does not feel much warmer here, but I am in a bit of a draft.
> Any news on little Tyler?


Did you get your extra insulation yet?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just caught up and now to figure out dinner and some sleep. Busy couple of weeks coming up for me. Some of you might be thinking that my weeks can't get any busier, but they will.


Can't see how they can get busier -- the only available hours are the ones you are now using to sleep...you will make yourself sick if you go too long without proper sleep; take it from one who knows.

Thinking of you and wish I could be there to help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would certainly enjoy the pickles. I go through a jar a week most of the time. They make a great snack. Matthew eats the dill pickle slices on his hamburgers. I can eat pickles plain or on sandwiches.
> 
> Matthew has been doing Kumihimo again this weekend. He is now using the yarn he got in his white elephant gift and asked me for some thin white yarn to use with it. I am now sharing my stash with my son. I love it. He could never use up all the yarn I have anyway. He will be teaching a friend how to do Kumihimo next weekend. My friend is going with us to work on the house so Matthew can teach her the craft in the evenings.


 David eats the dills on everything, if it's between bread. lol
Matthew sure took to the Kumihimo like a duck to water, it's great that he's going teach others to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had very dense fog here also...but it's the second week of school so no problems. DH has already had two incidents at school -- guess academics aren't the only things kids forget over the summer. Two known gang members have been causing problems...but they aren't very bright. They had school iPads and they took photos of themselves flashing gang signs while creating crimes (stealing street signs, shooting off a pistol into the air, fighting, and who knows what else). Since the iPads are the school's property, DH and the rest of the security crew and staff police officer were able to go through and pull off all the photos as evidence against the kids...they'll be in juvenile detention for awhile!


Goodness me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard from Daralene today and her Mom is not doing well at all; the family are considering having Hospice come in and may have already made that decision. Daralene is fondly remembering the day of the phone call where her Mom seemed quite lucid and she's trying her best to give her sisters a break from the day to day care. Sending them lots of love and hugs. I'm sure she'd appreciate the Prayer Warriors being on the job.

She also mentioned that she talked to the mother of the little boy (he was 12 or 13 at the time) who has leukemia and doing so poorly and Daralene had asked us all to pray for him. Wonderful news is that he is a young man now and doing quite well and his Mom says thanks for the prayers and knows that it was party responsible for his getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I can imagine the noise while the building is going on, but well worth the bother. It s good you will not be effected by flooding.


I won't be moving in though- I will just have another neighbour!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very prone to sea sickness and I took the raw ingredient that's in Bonine (100 tabs for under $10) and was fine for the entire cruise.


Yes I have taken that a few times but only when the seas are really ruff. I do take it when I fly though, that is when I need it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will get noisy at least, certainly while it is being built- I was looking carefully out the back, the creek is as full as I have seen it since I moved, it would have to be similar to Noah's flood before I was badly affected!


That's good, sure don't need a flood in your house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you get your extra insulation yet?


Not a peep out of them- got to look up their number and check what is happening! Maybe the rain has put them behind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good, sure don't need a flood in your house!


 :thumbup: And thank goodness the rain is easing, as predicted!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had very dense fog here also...but it's the second week of school so no problems. DH has already had two incidents at school -- guess academics aren't the only things kids forget over the summer. Two known gang members have been causing problems...but they aren't very bright. They had school iPads and they took photos of themselves flashing gang signs while creating crimes (stealing street signs, shooting off a pistol into the air, fighting, and who knows what else). Since the iPads are the school's property, DH and the rest of the security crew and staff police officer were able to go through and pull off all the photos as evidence against the kids...they'll be in juvenile detention for awhile!


Being in a small town we may not have the choices of so many classes but at least we don't have gang problems to worry about. I'm m glad they were stupid enough to get caught & out of the school before they could cause trouble for others.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh the headband lovely. Can't wait to see the double one finished.


Thank you Caren . I am about halfway with the double one 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay...the saga of the internet service at my house.

We've been getting calls from Comcast (the carrier) that says that our owned router is out of date and should be upgraded so that we are taking full advantage of the speed and service of the new ones. So, DH went out and bought one of the new routers and installed it himself. There's been nothing but problems ever since with intermittent service and the computers losing connections to WiFi and printer. We've been dealing with the hassles for the past week so I finally convinced DH that something had to be done -- Comcast said it was the router, the router company said it was Comcast (of course). But, Comcast came out and said there was some static in our lines so he replaced all the cables and then suggested that we rent a Comcast router and take the other router back so that Comcast could give free service if the problem persisted. Everything was hunky dory by the time he left, but not more than 1/2 hour later, there was intermittent and low connectivity just like before. I suggested that there had to be a loose wire since the Router is fine and the Comcast line is fine. Sure enough, there were some wires that were nearly unplugged...don't know if it happened when he hooked up the new router or when he emptied the trashbin from that corner. But all wires are now hooked up and things have been great so far.

I'm just happy it's fixed. Of course DH is fuming and probably scared that I'll say I told you so because "look for loose wires" was the first thing I suggested. I think I better lay low for awhile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't be moving in though- I will just have another neighbour!


I was hoping it was to give you more space


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...the saga of the internet service at my house.
> 
> We've been getting calls from Comcast (the carrier) that says that our owned router is out of date and should be upgraded so that we are taking full advantage of the speed and service of the new ones. So, DH went out and bought one of the new routers and installed it himself. There's been nothing but problems ever since with intermittent service and the computers losing connections to WiFi and printer. We've been dealing with the hassles for the past week so I finally convinced DH that something had to be done -- Comcast said it was the router, the router company said it was Comcast (of course). But, Comcast came out and said there was some static in our lines so he replaced all the cables and then suggested that we rent a Comcast router and take the other router back so that Comcast could give free service if the problem persisted. Everything was hunky dory by the time he left, but not more than 1/2 hour later, there was intermittent and low connectivity just like before. I suggested that there had to be a loose wire since the Router is fine and the Comcast line is fine. Sure enough, there were some wires that were nearly unplugged...don't know if it happened when he hooked up the new router or when he emptied the trashbin from that corner. But all wires are now hooked up and things have been great so far.
> 
> I'm just happy it's fixed. Of course DH is fuming and probably scared that I'll say I told you so because "look for loose wires" was the first thing I suggested. I think I better lay low for awhile.


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many&#128563; what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't see how they can get busier -- the only available hours are the ones you are now using to sleep...you will make yourself sick if you go too long without proper sleep; take it from one who knows.
> 
> Thinking of you and wish I could be there to help.


I was thinking that too , hopefully once you sell the house Mary you might be able to relax a bit


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I fell in love with that bag also as well as the ones that Cindi made....I hope Heidi knows that she'll sell out of them if she has a bunch of them made in time for next year's KAP.


I am blessed to have a bag from Cindy as well. I love my bags. The one Heidi made has fall colors so a perfect time for me to be using it. She made slots for knitting needles, patterns and other accessories as well as the button pocket on the outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . I am about halfway with the double one
> Sonja


I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was hoping it was to give you more space


I will end up with less grass to cut, which is not that bad, but Ringo will also have a smaller patch to wander in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the braided head bands and would prefer to wear them to hats. Can't wait to see the double one.

Julie, the Guernsey is looking great and I love using circulars .. either the right length or extra long and do Magic Loop. Do I remember correctly that you have some of the KnitPicks or KnitPro needles? Their cables are flexible enough.

So sorry that there weren't any shoppers at the craft sale - I agree that there isn't the same market for hand made items as there used to be. I think many items are purchased from Etsy, and other websites, but I'd think people would want to see/feel the items before purchase. I know I would, but the younger generation seems quite content to purchase sight unseen. My DDIL was here this weekend and had purchased a home-made purse (darling) from an Etsy dealer and it was not cheap...she ended up with a great product, but it could have gone bad. DDIL said that returns were allowed, so she wasn't too worried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Oh oh. Poor Mishka


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many😳 what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


I think you are going to be very busy more than usual Bonnie sorting out all those tomatoes . Do they smell delicious . Love the smell and taste of fresh picked tomatoes reminds me of when I was little helping my dad pick them . One for me one for the pot 😄

Just spotted your pictures Bonnie lovely flowers is that your granddaughter ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - have you asked whether you'd be considered for the granny cottage? Or, would the rent be too high due to the brand new construction? I sure wish you had gotten into a place where you could really settle in. I know it's fine for Ringo, but with only one kitchen outlet and those awful back stairs and not so good front ones either, I worry that you're still not in the best place for you. If wishes were $'s, we'd all be on that Assisted Living Cruise Line!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't see how they can get busier -- the only available hours are the ones you are now using to sleep...you will make yourself sick if you go too long without proper sleep; take it from one who knows.
> 
> Thinking of you and wish I could be there to help.


I am already coming down with a cough so I started back on the honey and cinnamon today to fight it. I need to get things done this weekend. The realtor would like me to paint the house charcoal grey with white trim. Right now it is a goldenrod color with white trim. I will need to talk with her as the budget is a bit tight from all of the other repairs. UGH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A leftie? We always called them colors too.


Seems like that is her preference. My DS is also a leftie. As is our nephew. I had a great aunt the nuns could not break of it, and 2 grandparents who would have been, one maternal, one paternal. DD does a lot of things left, but writes right. I can also do lots of things left.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I missed the picture so had to go back and see , she's a beauty Tammi and a leftie so she is also very clever . She looks to busy to go to sleep 😄
> Sonja


Yep! And Thank you. We think so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like she has her priorities in line - color first - then bed. --- sam


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the braided head bands and would prefer to wear them to hats. Can't wait to see the double one.
> 
> Julie, the Guernsey is looking great and I love using circulars .. either the right length or extra long and do Magic Loop. Do I remember correctly that you have some of the KnitPicks or KnitPro needles? Their cables are flexible enough.
> 
> So sorry that there weren't any shoppers at the craft sale - I agree that there isn't the same market for hand made items as there used to be. I think many items are purchased from Etsy, and other websites, but I'd think people would want to see/feel the items before purchase. I know I would, but the younger generation seems quite content to purchase sight unseen. My DDIL was here this weekend and had purchased a home-made purse (darling) from an Etsy dealer and it was not cheap...she ended up with a great product, but it could have gone bad. DDIL said that returns were allowed, so she wasn't too worried.


Thanks Rookie!
The Knitpicks interchangeables that I have start at size US 4, but I am using 1's , 2's and 3's- do they do interchangeable that fine? my Chiao Goo's start at size 2. They are the ones that the tip broke on the flight south. But it is not long now and I will get the dividend!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it


Me to I'm using the leftover yarn from when I made the shawl , I'm wondering if it could also be used as a cowl , will have to see how wide it is when finished


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Seems like that is her preference. My DS is also a leftie. As is our nephew. I had a great aunt the nuns could not break of it, and 2 grandparents who would have been, one maternal, one paternal. DD does a lot of things left, but writes right. I can also do lots of things left.


I have one left handed brother and one left handed daughter and DH probably would have been left handed if left to his own inclination rather than the schools changing it.

One test is to see what foot she starts out with when she walks up stairs etc. Sometimes that's more telling that which hand they use. I'm pretty sure the youngest granddaughter will be a leftie, but the other two are definitely right handed.

My brother that's a leftie can play music by ear and his very creative and athletic -- our daughter is also that way. I say "go Lefties"!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Seems like that is her preference. My DS is also a leftie. As is our nephew. I had a great aunt the nuns could not break of it, and 2 grandparents who would have been, one maternal, one paternal. DD does a lot of things left, but writes right. I can also do lots of things left.


I have 5 siblings and 5 out of the 6 of us are all left handed. No sense breaking us of it. My parents were both right handed. We just learn where to sit to not bump elbows with people. Sometimes that cannot be avoided so I just let the person know ahead of time that I am left handed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh oh. Poor Mishka


It was funny later on this evening as she was laid on the rug 
Husband bent down to pick the cutters up from where he had left them and mishka jumped up and hid under the table . 😄 she was still there when I came upstairs 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to reply to that leftie thing. I'm a leftie also and it is said we are very creative people and I agree. Luckily my mother taught me to knit and crochet right handed so that was a great help, learning the patterns etc. I wouldn't say I'm exactly logical but creative yes definitely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie I don't like to think of you being down. But knitting keeps your mind off things. Like me for a week or two lately.
> 
> Working my way down the first leg. I am just going to knit til the legs seem long enough as I have no idea how long the leg is on size 2/3 kids clothing. Going on a wing a prayer but I am confident it will fit worst comes to worse it may be a bit big but then he can wear them for longer.


Mel, I just posted a request that someone measure a pair of 2/3 pants for you. Hope someone answers it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . I am about halfway with the double one
> Sonja


Will the headbands be Christmas gifts for family? The first one is so nice. You did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - have you asked whether you'd be considered for the granny cottage? Or, would the rent be too high due to the brand new construction? I sure wish you had gotten into a place where you could really settle in. I know it's fine for Ringo, but with only one kitchen outlet and those awful back stairs and not so good front ones either, I worry that you're still not in the best place for you. If wishes were $'s, we'd all be on that Assisted Living Cruise Line!


The huge problem would be the bond- I am as far in debt as I can cope, already, also I am not sure Ringo would be accepted in a new house. Once the builders are here, I should be able to get the ramp built.
Wouldn't it be fantastic to cruise the world for the rest of our lives!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> I'm going to reply to that leftie thing. I'm a leftie also and it is said we are very creative people and I agree. Luckily my mother taught me to knit and crochet right handed so that was a great help, learning the patterns etc. I wouldn't say I'm exactly logical but creative yes definitely.


I am a leftie as well and knit right handed as that is how I was taught as a young girl. I am thankful that I learned to knit right handed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have 5 siblings and 5 out of the 6 of us are all left handed. No sense breaking us of it. My parents were both right handed. We just learn where to sit to not bump elbows with people. Sometimes that cannot be avoided so I just let the person know ahead of time that I am left handed.


I had 6 siblings I'm the only one who is left handed neither mother or dad were left handed . I'm also the only one out of my family who has brown eyes too although my younger brother does have blond hair like me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you're so far away, my tomatoes have gone completely crazy, I've already picked about 40 or 50 pounds & in the week since then there are tons more big ones, maybe that's a project the GKs can help with tomorrow. I may also get them t help pull the onions & bundle them to dry.
> We've had lots of broccoli & I dont know what I'll do with all the red cabbage.
> My friend was giving me a bad time last night about the size of my garden.
> 
> I grew Kentucky pole beans this year fr the first time, I'm thinking that will be the only kind I will grow in future, very prolific & they don't seem to get old/woody quickly like other varieties.


 :shock: Wow! I'd certainly help you out with them. lol
We are going to build a green house that will fit right over the garden, I told David my plan, and to do it in 3 parts so that if we get a threat of hail I can take them out and pop them over with no problem, by myself, but he being a man, no offense Sam, is drawing up much more complex plans than it needs to be and no way that I could do it myself. :roll: 
Oh well, maybe he'll see things my way, eventually. 
We did decide that we aren't going to try growing corn anymore, it's cheap enough at the farmers market and every year we either get smut or the roots seem to rot or are being eaten by something.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very prone to sea sickness and I took the raw ingredient that's in Bonine (100 tabs for under $10) and was fine for the entire cruise.


Me Too. Works great.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OMG the baked cauliflower is scrumptious. Embarrassed to admit ate the WHOLE cauliflower myself for lunch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I'm going to reply to that leftie thing. I'm a leftie also and it is said we are very creative people and I agree. Luckily my mother taught me to knit and crochet right handed so that was a great help, learning the patterns etc. I wouldn't say I'm exactly logical but creative yes definitely.


Were as I am more logical not creative at all 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have 5 siblings and 5 out of the 6 of us are all left handed. No sense breaking us of it. My parents were both right handed. We just learn where to sit to not bump elbows with people. Sometimes that cannot be avoided so I just let the person know ahead of time that I am left handed.


I'm the only one in my family I know of who's a lefty--none of my kids are, either. Just call me "recessive gene." LOL Both of Bub's kids are, though, so when we are all at a meal, we all sit on the same side of the table and it works out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard from Daralene today and her Mom is not doing well at all; the family are considering having Hospice come in and may have already made that decision. Daralene is fondly remembering the day of the phone call where her Mom seemed quite lucid and she's trying her best to give her sisters a break from the day to day care. Sending them lots of love and hugs. I'm sure she'd appreciate the Prayer Warriors being on the job.
> 
> She also mentioned that she talked to the mother of the little boy (he was 12 or 13 at the time) who has leukemia and doing so poorly and Daralene had asked us all to pray for him. Wonderful news is that he is a young man now and doing quite well and his Mom says thanks for the prayers and knows that it was party responsible for his getting better.


Prayers for Daralene's mom, and the family continue.

Good news about the young man!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> The Knitpicks interchangeables that I have start at size US 4, but I am using 1's , 2's and 3's- do they do interchangeable that fine? my Chiao Goo's start at size 2. They are the ones that the tip broke on the flight south. But it is not long now and I will get the dividend!


Sadly, the tiny sizes, 1, 2 and 3s are fixed to the cables as they are too fine to have interchangeables. I ordered my tiny ones directly from knitpicks. They even have some that are made of fiberglass with metal points. I have one pair and I love them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you are going to be very busy more than usual Bonnie sorting out all those tomatoes . Do they smell delicious . Love the smell and taste of fresh picked tomatoes reminds me of when I was little helping my dad pick them . One for me one for the pot 😄
> 
> Just spotted your pictures Bonnie lovely flowers is that your granddaughter ?


Yes, she insisted she had to be in ALL the pictures😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Will the headbands be Christmas gifts for family? The first one is so nice. You did a fantastic job with it.


The red one is going in my charity box for some young girl to claim , the second one depending how it turns out will go as a gift along with the shawl to my DIL

Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm an only child so no siblings to compare, but both parents were right handed. I broke my left arm twice as a child and had to write with right hand which was quite tricky, but this made me ambidextrous which is handy at times, but prefer to write left handed. High fives Pacer and Swedenme, we share a special talent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...the saga of the internet service at my house.
> 
> We've been getting calls from Comcast (the carrier) that says that our owned router is out of date and should be upgraded so that we are taking full advantage of the speed and service of the new ones. So, DH went out and bought one of the new routers and installed it himself. There's been nothing but problems ever since with intermittent service and the computers losing connections to WiFi and printer. We've been dealing with the hassles for the past week so I finally convinced DH that something had to be done -- Comcast said it was the router, the router company said it was Comcast (of course). But, Comcast came out and said there was some static in our lines so he replaced all the cables and then suggested that we rent a Comcast router and take the other router back so that Comcast could give free service if the problem persisted. Everything was hunky dory by the time he left, but not more than 1/2 hour later, there was intermittent and low connectivity just like before. I suggested that there had to be a loose wire since the Router is fine and the Comcast line is fine. Sure enough, there were some wires that were nearly unplugged...don't know if it happened when he hooked up the new router or when he emptied the trashbin from that corner. But all wires are now hooked up and things have been great so far.
> 
> I'm just happy it's fixed. Of course DH is fuming and probably scared that I'll say I told you so because "look for loose wires" was the first thing I suggested. I think I better lay low for awhile.


Glad it seems to be fixed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm an only child so no siblings to compare, but both parents were right handed. I broke my left arm twice as a child and had to write with right hand which was quite tricky, but this made me ambidextrous which is handy at times, but prefer to write left handed. High fives Pacer and Swedenme, we share a special talent.


Add me too, both my sister & I are lefties


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am already coming down with a cough so I started back on the honey and cinnamon today to fight it. I need to get things done this weekend. The realtor would like me to paint the house charcoal grey with white trim. Right now it is a goldenrod color with white trim. I will need to talk with her as the budget is a bit tight from all of the other repairs. UGH.


Mary, with all of the work you have done, and are doing, the color of the outside, in my opinion, could stay the way it is. It might not be the most popular color at this time, but is only cosmetic. If someone likes what you have done to the inside, they won't worry so much about the outside, as that is easily done at a later date. I just can't see putting money into something like that that you won't have much benefit from. I understand her point that it " could" bring you more money, but is it going to bring you that much more that it is worth putting the $$ into it? I hope so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> The Knitpicks interchangeables that I have start at size US 4, but I am using 1's , 2's and 3's- do they do interchangeable that fine? my Chiao Goo's start at size 2. They are the ones that the tip broke on the flight south. But it is not long now and I will get the dividend!


No, knit picks don't come that small on interchangeables. I have the 2's fixed in 40".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one left handed brother and one left handed daughter and DH probably would have been left handed if left to his own inclination rather than the schools changing it.
> 
> One test is to see what foot she starts out with when she walks up stairs etc. Sometimes that's more telling that which hand they use. I'm pretty sure the youngest granddaughter will be a leftie, but the other two are definitely right handed.
> 
> My brother that's a leftie can play music by ear and his very creative and athletic -- our daughter is also that way. I say "go Lefties"!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have 5 siblings and 5 out of the 6 of us are all left handed. No sense breaking us of it. My parents were both right handed. We just learn where to sit to not bump elbows with people. Sometimes that cannot be avoided so I just let the person know ahead of time that I am left handed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny later on this evening as she was laid on the rug
> Husband bent down to pick the cutters up from where he had left them and mishka jumped up and hid under the table . 😄 she was still there when I came upstairs
> Sonja


they are still the smartest animals!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Were as I am more logical not creative at all
> Sonja


I have to disagree with you, Sonja. After seeing all you have been creating, and altering patterns, I would say you are very creative!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to disagree with you, Sonja. After seeing all you have been creating, and altering patterns, I would say you are very creative!


My thoughts exactly, all folks on here are creative in all sorts of ways!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am . 
Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami Ohio thank you. &#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mel, I just posted a request that someone measure a pair of 2/3 pants for you. Hope someone answers it.


From the charts I've been able to Google for toddler pants lengths by sizes, it looks like 12-13"" is a good length...and since the monster pants have cuffs, they should be fine if they are a little long and gives the kid some more time in them as they grow.

https://www.truegrits.com/store/size.cfm?style=BS58


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am .
> Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all
> Sonja


Lavender oil rubbed on soles of feet, does it for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sadly, the tiny sizes, 1, 2 and 3s are fixed to the cables as they are too fine to have interchangeables. I ordered my tiny ones directly from knitpicks. They even have some that are made of fiberglass with metal points. I have one pair and I love them.


Are those the Karbonz? I love them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am .
> Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all
> Sonja


I'll be watching too....but I have been practicing meditation and breathing exercises which seems to work. I also bought some tablets at GNC which are to calm the stress hormones to allow for sleep and they seem to be working better than Melatonin, Valerian Root, and other supposedly sleeping herbs have done. I'll let you know once I've proven in out over a couple of weeks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From the charts I've been able to Google for toddler pants lengths by sizes, it looks like 12-13"" is a good length...and since the monster pants have cuffs, they should be fine if they are a little long and gives the kid some more time in them as they grow.
> 
> https://www.truegrits.com/store/size.cfm?style=BS58


Thank you both so much Tami and Jeanette 👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Lavender oil rubbed on soles of feet, does it for me.


Thank you I have some of that I will try it . If I had a switch to turn my mind off I would be all right


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be watching too....but I have been practicing meditation and breathing exercises which seems to work. I also bought some tablets at GNC which are to calm the stress hormones to allow for sleep and they seem to be working better than Melatonin, Valerian Root, and other supposedly sleeping herbs have done. I'll let you know once I've proven in out over a couple of weeks.


I think I am just going to force my eyes shut and force my brain to shut up 
Goodnight hope you get some sleep 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I am just going to force my eyes shut and force my brain to shut up
> Goodnight hope you get some sleep
> Sonja


Hope you're not reading this and are fast asleep. I'll have to try the lavender on the soles of the feet also...I'll try just about anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am .
> Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all
> Sonja


Try counting 1 2 1 2 1 2.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami Ohio thank you. 👍


You are welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't be moving in though- I will just have another neighbour!


Oh I was thinking you would be moving into it. I hope you get a good neighbour then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, knit picks don't come that small on interchangeables. I have the 2's fixed in 40".


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great start, Sam. Strange how we have so many places in common. I used to live in Oakwood and Bethany wasn't too far from me. These places are also in England. Sounds like your gkds are all sports-minded. Like most boys, Ayden will have his share of scrapes and scratches....hopefully, no broken bones.

Kate/Darowil -thanks for the summary. Sure helps because I missed several pages from the last TP.

cmaliza - so sorry about your friend's mom. Hope she recovers quickly. Love your twiddle muff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I was thinking you would be moving into it. I hope you get a good neighbour then.


And I have just found out there are going to be two flats- one at 33 and one at 35- parking could well become a real problem!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just barking my spot will check in tomorrow. It's been a busy two days and tomorrow promises to be nearly as busy.
> 
> Hugs one and all xxx


I'm sure you didn't mean to "bark" your spot :lol: You must have a spell check thingy that has a mind of its own. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta da finished product. I think she will like it. 👍
> 
> Off to bed soon. 🌛😴


Very nice. I'm sure she will like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here: I just heard a few minutes ago that Amie is conscious and
> has had the line to her heart removed. She still has a line into her lungs but it will be removed in the next day or so and she will then be out of ICU.
> .
> 
> ...


Good news, Shirley.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have just found out there are going to be two flats- one at 33 and one at 35- parking could well become a real problem!


Oh my that could be a real problem, it will be a bit crowded I think. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


Pretty headband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my that could be a real problem, it will be a bit crowded I think.
> :thumbdown:


Given that 33 sometimes has 6 cars parked, that will be for real!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lavender is very good for calming and a few drops on your pillow is also helpful. Sweet dreams ladies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my Doggies won so we go into the finals, 15th time this century! Not sure that we will go much further but we have got this far after missing out last year. We were in front for the whole game (well other than the first 1 1/2 minutes until the first score of the day.


Congratulations on the doggie win!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 9 but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Gotta go for now. TTYL>


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for update on Daralene.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny later on this evening as she was laid on the rug
> Husband bent down to pick the cutters up from where he had left them and mishka jumped up and hid under the table . 😄 she was still there when I came upstairs
> Sonja


Oh dear! :XD: At least Stevie isn't hiding under the table this evening, although he is a bit wary of me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am .
> Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all
> Sonja


Hope you get some sleep soon, terrible to be so tired.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am going to make the legs 13 inches and then the cuffs at the bottom so the little guy should be able to wear them that bit longer. &#128077; my progress so far is 9 inches. Not the greatest picture but I hope you can see it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am going to make the legs 13 inches and then the cuffs at the bottom so the little guy should be able to wear them that bit longer. 👍 my progress so far is 9 inches. Not the greatest picture but I hope you can see it.


Those are going to be so cute,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. &#9786;

Started another thread. Show us your Monster Longies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am going to make the legs 13 inches and then the cuffs at the bottom so the little guy should be able to wear them that bit longer. 👍 my progress so far is 9 inches. Not the greatest picture but I hope you can see it.


It is looking good, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

couldn't you move in if you wanted to? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I won't be moving in though- I will just have another neighbour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> couldn't you move in if you wanted to? --- sam


To move in Sam, you would need to front up with the bond money, I am already paying off the nearly $3,000 I had to borrow to get in here. Frankly I don't need the upheaval of another move!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least the objective was met - you now have reliable internet - hopefully. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...the saga of the internet service at my house.
> 
> We've been getting calls from Comcast (the carrier) that says that our owned router is out of date and should be upgraded so that we are taking full advantage of the speed and service of the new ones. So, DH went out and bought one of the new routers and installed it himself. There's been nothing but problems ever since with intermittent service and the computers losing connections to WiFi and printer. We've been dealing with the hassles for the past week so I finally convinced DH that something had to be done -- Comcast said it was the router, the router company said it was Comcast (of course). But, Comcast came out and said there was some static in our lines so he replaced all the cables and then suggested that we rent a Comcast router and take the other router back so that Comcast could give free service if the problem persisted. Everything was hunky dory by the time he left, but not more than 1/2 hour later, there was intermittent and low connectivity just like before. I suggested that there had to be a loose wire since the Router is fine and the Comcast line is fine. Sure enough, there were some wires that were nearly unplugged...don't know if it happened when he hooked up the new router or when he emptied the trashbin from that corner. But all wires are now hooked up and things have been great so far.
> 
> I'm just happy it's fixed. Of course DH is fuming and probably scared that I'll say I told you so because "look for loose wires" was the first thing I suggested. I think I better lay low for awhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are those all green tomatoes - i would have thought you would have waited until they were red before you picked them. or am i missing something here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many😳 what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are those all green tomatoes - i would have thought you would have waited until they were red before you picked them. or am i missing something here. --- sam


I think Bonnie was concerned about possible frost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - will have to try it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> OMG the baked cauliflower is scrumptious. Embarrassed to admit ate the WHOLE cauliflower myself for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not sure i would agree with you on that sonja - take at look at your knitting and you will see gobs of creativity. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Were as I am more logical not creative at all
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which shawl is that - i have short term memory problems i think. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The red one is going in my charity box for some young girl to claim , the second one depending how it turns out will go as a gift along with the shawl to my DIL
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been reading along today. I did about 6 loads of laundry and several loads of dishes and cooked dinner. I am getting tired now so I will try to get some sleep after I unload the dryer and reload the washer and dryer with hopes the boys will complete those two loads. Our refrigerator is getting sparse currently since I have had so many expenditures on the house in Ohio. I have started communications with a realtor and should hear more from her before we travel on Friday. DS#1 will stay here to take care of things on this home front. We will take a mini refrigerator with us to keep lunch meats cold as well as some drinks. We will eat sandwiches during the day and then eat out in the evenings next weekend. I hope we sell the house quickly.


You could use some sleep. 
Taking the fridge is a great idea, that will be a lot easier than trying to keep coolers filled with ice, not to speak of the expense of the ice on top of everything else. 
I really have everything crossed and prayers going up that the house sells super quick for a really good price.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So there were no haircuts or hair dyed today but that is ok. It was a great day spent with family. The past week was forgotten and we had a wonderful time. Memories were shared and jokes. Laughter, hugs and tears. Today is 7 years since my fil passed. We had dinner and just enjoyed our time together today. Hair done another day. 👍


Looks like a great way to spend the day, it's good that you've all been able to move beyond last week and hopefully you won't have anymore weeks like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi, everyone! I am home again. DH surprised me after our RV rally, and we had another week vacation. We went to Pennsylvania to visit some RV friends, then on a bit farther to a campground we had been to before, in a very small town. Nice place, and nice people. Our friends took us to a fair for the day, then for dinner. It sure was cool! We had that autumn weather in PA also! Today has been the warmest all week. On Wed. we moved on to the next campground, and drove to Bradford to the Case Knife & Zippo lighter museum and store. And of course came home with some nice looking knives. Also left my magenta knife with the scissor attachment, so they could sharpen it. It would cut paper with the scissors, but not yarn, which is why I bought it. We attached a sample of yarn to the bail on the knife so they could test it.
> 
> On Thursday, we drove 5 hours to the eastern side of Pennsylvania to go to the Martin Guitar factory and museum for a very nice and informative tour, which was also free! We also stopped at the Crayola Crayon store, but did not go to the tour, as they wanted $18 each for anyone over 2!!!!! Gulp! We did buy 2 tins for $19.99 each, that we could fill with as many markers and or crayons as we could fit in them. One went to each family for the grands to share. DD & family stopped on their way home from the last night of our local fair, to deliver donuts to DH made by the band booster for the local high school where the fair is held. It's tradition to get at least 1 dozen each year. This is the first year in 56 that I have not attended that fair. Anyway, we gave the kids their box (other grands already got theirs, they were here when we got home) and Arianna wanted to color right away. She had to go home instead. Got a text just minutes after they left. Arianna had managed to open the tin in the car! Stinker. Got a text after they got home. Arianna HAD to color! Photo was attached. That girl loves her "colors".  Other than Wednesday night, when we had to be up at the crack of dawn to leave for the tours, I have slept at least 10 hours a night. Won't be much longer before we head that way tonight, tho DH is watching 007 James Bond. Don't ask which one, I don't know! This is the 3rd tonight.
> 
> Prayers for all. I have not read any further, and have also not had a chance to read the past 2 weeks. I will catch up as I can.


That sounds like a wonderful get a way and the extra week is so great a surprise. 
LOL! She must love to color, hopefully she didn't color the seats or door. 
I like James Bond too, I'd watch with him while I knit, David doesn't really prefer them though, he'd rather watch something else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome home, Tami. Glad you had a nice vacation.
> 
> Melody - looks like a great family day!! Hair can wait for another day.
> 
> ...


The guy at the Verizon store in Defiance said that if anyone tries to get you to upgrade to Windows 10 "DON'T do it" that they haven't gotten enough of the bugs worked out yet and it causes major problems. 
I sure hope that you all are able to get your internet working properly soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


She is concentrating well on it-. Left handed? or not yet determined which hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Poor Mishka- but as you said she doesn't mind. She'll be more upset at not walking I should think. Knit her a coat maybe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning Julie and everyone. Your post about Papatoetoe reminded me of our slang name for it, Papa two toes. Lol!
> Ditto re horrible weather, it's going to be a long wet week, but at least it's a bit warmer.
> A little verse my dad used to say,
> Spring has sprung, the grass has riz,
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sure doesn't look like spring outside here either. Grey and overcast with a some showers. Or if I look at the bedroom window smokey. There has been a fire in the CBD but it looks like it might be under control as the smoke is already much less. (we are in easy walking distance of the CBD and in fact had almost walked that way home today from church). Now to see how bad it actually was, but as I heard no sirens and only 2 helicopters hanging around which have now gone I figure it wasn't too exciting for the media.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are those all green tomatoes - i would have thought you would have waited until they were red before you picked them. or am i missing something here. --- sam


Here very few tomatoes ripen on the vine. I picked some already over a week ago as we had a light frost. It's supposed to cool down dramatically by the weekend & showers then too so I decided to pick some of them while they are nice & dry rather than wait til the end of the week & freeze my butt off doing it then & they don't keep so well when picked wet. If it doesn't freeze, I still may pick more later so we will have them for fresh eating longer. Some of these will probably be passed alng to family & friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and there is upheaval regardless of how far or close the move is. just wish they could give you more counter space and a few more electrical outlets. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> To move in Sam, you would need to front up with the bond money, I am already paying off the nearly $3,000 I had to borrow to get in here. Frankly I don't need the upheaval of another move!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the fall gary will pull the vines that have tomatoes still on them and put them in a paper bag and put them in the cellar. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here very few tomatoes ripen on the vine. I picked some already over a week ago as we had a light frost. It's supposed to cool down dramatically by the weekend & showers then too so I decided to pick some of them while they are nice & dry rather than wait til the end of the week & freeze my butt off doing it then & they don't keep so well when picked wet. If it doesn't freeze, I still may pick more later so we will have them for fresh eating longer. Some of these will probably be passed alng to family & friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the fall gary will pull the vines that have tomatoes still on them and put them in a paper bag and put them in the cellar. --- sam


When I pick the cherry tomatoes I leave them on the branches, they seem to last longer that way. I still haven't picked many of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I can't believe you said you aren't creative with all the patterns you have designed for little booties & baby items.

I had a PM from Betty, she is still having major back trouble & is seeing the specialist tomorrow. She isn't hopeful about options for getting her out of pain.

I have sent a PM to Shirley to see if she was impacted by the big storm that hit the west coast, many trees are down & many without power after a storm with nearly hurricane force wnds, 120km/hr=hurricane force & winds were 119km/hr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and there is upheaval regardless of how far or close the move is. just wish they could give you more counter space and a few more electrical outlets. --- sam


it will happen, in time, Sam! I hope not to be moving again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you said you aren't creative with all the patterns you have designed for little booties & baby items.
> 
> I had a PM from Betty, she is still having major back trouble & is seeing the specialist tomorrow. She isn't hopeful about options for getting her out of pain.
> 
> I have sent a PM to Shirley to see if she was impacted by the big storm that hit the west coast, many trees are down & many without power after a storm with nearly hurricane force wnds, 120km/hr=hurricane force & winds were 119km/hr


Shirley is posting to political topics- as of 31st August, so my guess is she has come through okay!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Try counting 1 2 1 2 1 2.


That made me smile , I should have said knit 1, purl1 because knitting that pattern makes me sleepy 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you're not reading this and are fast asleep. I'll have to try the lavender on the soles of the feet also...I'll try just about anything.


I did eventually fall asleep. Got about 4 hours which is better than none


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did eventually fall asleep. Got about 4 hours which is better than none


4 hours is really good going for me! Glad you did sleep- as you say, some is better than none.
BTW you are about the most creative logician I know!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am not sure i would agree with you on that sonja - take at look at your knitting and you will see gobs of creativity. --- sam


Thank you Sam and the shawl I made was a small blue one I made a couple of month ago nothing fancy but it was my first attempt and I liked how it turned out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Poor Mishka- but as you said she doesn't mind. She'll be more upset at not walking I should think. Knit her a coat maybe


Would love to knit her a coat but her fur is to thick she would just be far to warm . As for walking she must have been keen to go last night as the sons were getting ready to take her she just took off running with the youngest in tow ,😄I think she likes to keep him on his toes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 4 hours is really good going for me! Glad you did sleep- as you say, some is better than none.
> BTW you are about the most creative logician I know!


Thank you Julie 
I feel better for sleeping and we are back to nice sunshine weather so had a nice walk with mishka 
What about you has the nasty weather gone ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie
> I feel better for sleeping and we are back to nice sunshine weather so had a nice walk with mishka
> What about you has the nasty weather gone ?
> Sonja


It is not too bad at the moment, but the forecast is not brilliant!
Glad you and Mishka had a good walk!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, been very husy, so not so much time here. Part of that was internet access, which has been sorted. Also spending time playing games online with DS. Am getting slowly sorted in my new shed home, including sorting out issues with keeping warm, have a convection heater near bed and getting good use out of slippers, socks, winter deessing gown and some small blankets and shawls,also have electric blanket on bed which is godsend some nights. Will soon be sorting out cooling methods for my area soon as it warms up here.

Despite intentions, have mised major events here, hoping to get back tomore time oonere. Having some issues with getting access to washing machine every now and then so dirty wash can pile up a little.

Happy to see everyone who is on ktp, copied the lasagne cupcakes recipe, figure I can make half recipe and freeze what I dont eat. Gave a cheer when I saw Melody back with us, hope you can overcome remaining challenges. Prayers going uo for Shirley and family re DGD.

Will be checking on a few others as well


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


She is just a little doll😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been very husy, so not so much time here. Part of that was internet access, which has been sorted. Also spending time playing games online with DS. Am getting slowly sorted in my new shed home, including sorting out issues with keeping warm, have a convection heater near bed and getting good use out of slippers, socks, winter deessing gown and some small blankets and shawls,also have electric blanket on bed which is godsend some nights. Will soon be sorting out cooling methods for my area soon as it warms up here.
> 
> Despite intentions, have mised major events here, hoping to get back tomore time oonere. Having some issues with getting access to washing machine every now and then so dirty wash can pile up a little.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Heather. Hope you can come up with some good cooling and heating for the shed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that 33 sometimes has 6 cars parked, that will be for real!


Oh my that is a lot of cars. 😱 we have a big parking area and six cars does get tricky at times. 😳😱😕


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my that is a lot of cars. 😱 we have a big parking area and six cars does get tricky at times. 😳😱😕


Especially as they have a habit of backing off the concrete, onto my front grass and grounding their cars, makes for an awful noise, and can't be brilliantly good for their vehicles!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had 6 siblings I'm the only one who is left handed neither mother or dad were left handed . I'm also the only one out of my family who has brown eyes too although my younger brother does have blond hair like me


We have 7 children and one daughter is left handed and blue eyed. All the others have brown eyes and are right handed. My DH is ambidextrous. When he was a babe in a high chair his Dad used to tie his left hand behind him so he couldn't use it to eat. I was horrified when I heard that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> We have 7 children and one daughter is left handed and blue eyed. All the others have brown eyes and are right handed. My DH is ambidextrous. When he was a babe in a high chair his Dad used to tie his left hand behind him so he couldn't use it to eat. I was horrified when I heard that.


That is terrible but I think they used to do lots of things like that to left handed children years ago hopefully no more 
I have gone from being the only brown eyed one in the family to all of us (4) being brown eyed apart from my oldest son who has bright blue just like my dad 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is terrible but I think they used to do lots of things like that to left handed children years ago hopefully no more
> I have gone from being the only brown eyed one in the family to all of us (4) being brown eyed apart from my oldest son who has bright blue just like my dad
> Sonja


When we were in China around 20 years ago most of them were horrified at Maryanne being left- handed. They thought we should have forced her to be right handed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as they have a habit of backing off the concrete, onto my front grass and grounding their cars, makes for an awful noise, and can't be brilliantly good for their vehicles!


It is terribly inconsiderate of them for doing that. No it can't be good for the vehicles at all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Decided to try one of them braided headbands
> They are a lot easier to make than they look making mine for a child so changed the pattern slightly
> About halfway done nearly
> Sonja


Interesting. Have fun with that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting. Have fun with that


Nice to here from you Heather and it was fun I'm now knitting a double one which is coming along nicely 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long. 

Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster. 
We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


Coffee and food look delicious Caren . No time at the moment as I need to do a few things as I have hospital visits the next couple of days but will certainly 
Check out your post again to see how they are made 
Good luck to Seth on Thursday hope he loves it , I'm sure he will 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am going to make the legs 13 inches and then the cuffs at the bottom so the little guy should be able to wear them that bit longer. 👍 my progress so far is 9 inches. Not the greatest picture but I hope you can see it.


They look great! I love the color scheme, but then I'm here in Chicago where the Chicago Bears' colors are navy and orange. I'm not that much of a football fan and the team isn't doing very well in pre-season, but our baseball team, the Cubs are beginning to catch fire again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> at least the objective was met - you now have reliable internet - hopefully. --- sam


It went out again last night....but I think we got it back up again ... today will be the true test with everything rebooted overnight, but it seems fine now; hope it stays that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you said you aren't creative with all the patterns you have designed for little booties & baby items.
> 
> I had a PM from Betty, she is still having major back trouble & is seeing the specialist tomorrow. She isn't hopeful about options for getting her out of pain.
> 
> I have sent a PM to Shirley to see if she was impacted by the big storm that hit the west coast, many trees are down & many without power after a storm with nearly hurricane force wnds, 120km/hr=hurricane force & winds were 119km/hr


I'm so sorry to hear that Betty is still in so much pain. I pray that the specialist is able to get her some relief without causing so many other problems as experienced by our Jynx and Purlie.

I read about the storm in British Columbia and hurricanes/tropical storms are forming for bad weather along our east coast. We have very dense fog here again today, but it at least is supposed to be a nice day starting at about 10:00 a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did eventually fall asleep. Got about 4 hours which is better than none


Good to hear ... that's about what I got too so will be in pretty good shape for today. I will try to take a late morning nap though; I hope you can nap during the day too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been very husy, so not so much time here. Part of that was internet access, which has been sorted. Also spending time playing games online with DS. Am getting slowly sorted in my new shed home, including sorting out issues with keeping warm, have a convection heater near bed and getting good use out of slippers, socks, winter deessing gown and some small blankets and shawls,also have electric blanket on bed which is godsend some nights. Will soon be sorting out cooling methods for my area soon as it warms up here.
> 
> Despite intentions, have mised major events here, hoping to get back tomore time oonere. Having some issues with getting access to washing machine every now and then so dirty wash can pile up a little.
> 
> ...


So glad to see you're back. Moving can be quite traumatic and you've sure had your share of upheaval. Hope the washing machine situation gets cleared up and that you are able to get to a comfortable temperature in your new home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We have 7 children and one daughter is left handed and blue eyed. All the others have brown eyes and are right handed. My DH is ambidextrous. When he was a babe in a high chair his Dad used to tie his left hand behind him so he couldn't use it to eat. I was horrified when I heard that.


Were you in the midst of all the recent storms?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


yummy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow she is growing up so much


She sure is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


 :thumbup: Lovely photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> What great pictures with my morning coffee! Serena cuddling her dollies and Jeanette cuddling her grands.  Thanks for adding such smiles to my day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


Aaw she is growing up fast. Is she looking like she might be left handed?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


Oh dear. :shock: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


 :thumbup: Our first day of Spring (YAY) was lovely and sunny but only 14c. Tomorrow.... rain. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been promised quite a lot when the Granny Flat is being built, hopefully it will not be too much longer before that is started- the most important in many ways is to upgrade the shower!


Sounds good Julie, so does that mean that when they build granny flat your place will get upgraded a bit? And I guess the granny flat will be rented out separately and sectioned off in the back yard? Gosh I am a sticky beak arent I.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very prone to sea sickness and I took the raw ingredient that's in Bonine (100 tabs for under $10) and was fine for the entire cruise.


Well maybe there is hope for me.! Just need to win Lottery LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Up to p15, not abad efort for 1 afternoon. Sitting here reading kto, couldn't resist trying the braided headband so tracked down the info and a youtube video and giving it a try.

Prayers and wishes winging out to all who are illm in hospital or respite, depressed or lonely. Anazingly enough, there are times I feel lonely out heee in my shed, all I need do then is go inside for a while.

Am currently slowly working my way through a lovely white wolf blass wine, has a glass every night or two. Off now to go kill some monsters with DS. Stay safe all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard from Daralene today and her Mom is not doing well at all; the family are considering having Hospice come in and may have already made that decision. Daralene is fondly remembering the day of the phone call where her Mom seemed quite lucid and she's trying her best to give her sisters a break from the day to day care. Sending them lots of love and hugs. I'm sure she'd appreciate the Prayer Warriors being on the job.
> 
> She also mentioned that she talked to the mother of the little boy (he was 12 or 13 at the time) who has leukemia and doing so poorly and Daralene had asked us all to pray for him. Wonderful news is that he is a young man now and doing quite well and his Mom says thanks for the prayers and knows that it was party responsible for his getting better.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't be moving in though- I will just have another neighbour!


Aaah, so that answers some of my questions. Is it an option for you to move in.... or would it be too small anyway?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one left handed brother and one left handed daughter and DH probably would have been left handed if left to his own inclination rather than the schools changing it.
> 
> One test is to see what foot she starts out with when she walks up stairs etc. Sometimes that's more telling that which hand they use. I'm pretty sure the youngest granddaughter will be a leftie, but the other two are definitely right handed.
> 
> My brother that's a leftie can play music by ear and his very creative and athletic -- our daughter is also that way. I say "go Lefties"!!


Count me in.... go Lefties!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny later on this evening as she was laid on the rug
> Husband bent down to pick the cutters up from where he had left them and mishka jumped up and hid under the table . 😄 she was still there when I came upstairs
> Sonja


Aaaw, poor Mishka! :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The huge problem would be the bond- I am as far in debt as I can cope, already, also I am not sure Ringo would be accepted in a new house. Once the builders are here, I should be able to get the ramp built.
> Wouldn't it be fantastic to cruise the world for the rest of our lives!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am a leftie as well and knit right handed as that is how I was taught as a young girl. I am thankful that I learned to knit right handed.


Me too. And am "learning" crochet right handed also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she insisted she had to be in ALL the pictures😀


And she is gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Any one got any tips on how to get to sleep . It's 1.05am here and sleep is no where in site , last night I was still awake at 5am .
> Considering I am usually up and about by 6 , it will soon be pointless trying to sleep at all
> Sonja


 :shock: I hope you manage to settle and get better sleeps. I dont really have any tips for you though. I read in bed for about half hour, it seems to help my mind turn off from the "stuff". But not always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is terribly inconsiderate of them for doing that. No it can't be good for the vehicles at all.


In general, their driving is pretty appalling, they come down the shared driveway at speed, and three of the houses have young children- a serious risk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Our first day of Spring (YAY) was lovely and sunny but only 14c. Tomorrow.... rain. :roll:


It seems to have varied quite a bit through eastern Australia- don't know about the West.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds good Julie, so does that mean that when they build granny flat your place will get upgraded a bit? And I guess the granny flat will be rented out separately and sectioned off in the back yard? Gosh I am a sticky beak arent I.


I have not seen the plans yet, there are to be two granny flats, beside the two houses at the end, mine and that of the Punjabi's who persuaded me to take in Darshana, with luck it will mean less outlay for the gardening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture. Don't ya just love grandkids. 


RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry the fair was a washout. Hopeyou can exhibit at another event and it be profitable.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaah, so that answers some of my questions. Is it an option for you to move in.... or would it be too small anyway?


Too expensive, almost certainly- I like the idea of staying put.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to see you Heather. Hope you can come up with some good cooling and heating for the shed.


 :thumbup: We were just wondering how you were and here you are!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet picture. Arianna sure is growing up. Time just seems to fly by.


tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too expensive, almost certainly- I like the idea of staying put.


Good idea. And hopefully your place will get some upgrading with extra power points etc. Take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this headband. Found the pattern on daily digest post and hope to try to do a few for the DGDs.


Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Mishka is embarrassed by her hair cut! DD mentioned getting Sydney clipped but upon research it is NOT recommeded for him. Says that his undercoat actually helps keep him cool in hot weather as well as warm in cold. Of course from all the fur he sheds you could make him a toupee! LOL (spelling ?)



Swedenme said:


> She is hid at the bottom of the garden under a bush pity she didn't go there before he did it
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute!


thewren said:


> hey melody - scroll down to second picture - maybe you should start making these. lol --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/how-to-make-clay-pot-people?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=cd03088025-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-cd03088025-60616885


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lesson on life and priorities. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/a-lesson-on-life.htm?utm_source=nl


I've seen this before but worthwhile watching again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't realize your DH worked in school security. God bless him doubly! It does sound as if those students aren't very bright like you said. As much as I loved teaching I am so glad to be out of the environment now days.



RookieRetiree said:


> We had very dense fog here also...but it's the second week of school so no problems. DH has already had two incidents at school -- guess academics aren't the only things kids forget over the summer. Two known gang members have been causing problems...but they aren't very bright. They had school iPads and they took photos of themselves flashing gang signs while creating crimes (stealing street signs, shooting off a pistol into the air, fighting, and who knows what else). Since the iPads are the school's property, DH and the rest of the security crew and staff police officer were able to go through and pull off all the photos as evidence against the kids...they'll be in juvenile detention for awhile!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Too bad we aren't closer; I have trouble sleeping too and we could get together for some super late night knitting! LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> He's been growing quite steadily and quite fast. He, of course, is the tallest in his first grade by almost a full head taller than the rest. Four other boys from the summer camp are in his classroom so he's very eager to get to school each day. Two of them are also in the after school care, so they'll become great buddies I predict.
> 
> The DGD's are also very tall --- in the 90th percentile for height and 70th percentile for weight. The youngest one is taller than the older one was at this age. We have a nice chart showing their ages and heights on the wall in the kiddie corner.
> 
> I tried out DH's chair last night as a last resort to get some sleep - I thought it might have the magic touch, but no such luck. I did get 5 hours though when I went back to bed and that's very good for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For sure! I'd love to order one now; *Sam *is she planning on taking any orders and if so how much?


RookieRetiree said:


> I fell in love with that bag also as well as the ones that Cindi made....I hope Heidi knows that she'll sell out of them if she has a bunch of them made in time for next year's KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Daralene's mom. She and the family are in my daily prayers for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> I heard from Daralene today and her Mom is not doing well at all; the family are considering having Hospice come in and may have already made that decision. Daralene is fondly remembering the day of the phone call where her Mom seemed quite lucid and she's trying her best to give her sisters a break from the day to day care. Sending them lots of love and hugs. I'm sure she'd appreciate the Prayer Warriors being on the job.
> 
> She also mentioned that she talked to the mother of the little boy (he was 12 or 13 at the time) who has leukemia and doing so poorly and Daralene had asked us all to pray for him. Wonderful news is that he is a young man now and doing quite well and his Mom says thanks for the prayers and knows that it was party responsible for his getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good idea. And hopefully your place will get some upgrading with extra power points etc. Take care.


Thanks! There's all sorts of things needing doing- even if I pay for the electrician myself one year, it would be worth it for the convenience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful as is the little girl. I'm assuming she is a DGD.That is a lot of tomatoes; wish we were closer!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many😳 what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We are into the second week of classes for Tim and Aurora now. Of course the weather is getting much warmer--er, make that hotter-- near 90*F today, and most of Tim's classes will be on the 2nd and 3rd floors of a building nearly 100 years old and no A/C outside of the offices. Go figure!!

I'm only up to my elbows in cooked beets today. And I've started on the second gallon bag for storing them from the dehydrator--still have about 20# to dry yet. Eight trays finished so far.

Thank goodness, there are no other vegetables sitting around waiting for attention. However, people still insist on eating frequently around here.

Paula overslept this AM and was late for work and getting GD here, so that has already put me behind with the day's chores. Fortunately , the laundry is nearly finished also; but the sink is half-full with two larger chickens thawing on one side of it.

I will put them both in the oven in one roasting pan so that I don't have to pay much attention to them today. Tim has asked for creamed spinach to go along with chicken. I've not yet figured out the rest of the meal but something will occur to me along the way, I'm sure.

Y'all have a good day the play nicely together. Be back later. Not much knitting going on here at the moment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH's aunts (now deceased) used to make watermelon rind pickles. OMG they were fabulous! Took them days to make though.


My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.

My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.

Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Arianna and Serena both growing do fast. Adorable little ones.

Thank you Heather for the cheer. I am happy to be back and I am doing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Breakfast looks so good.....I haven't eaten mine yet....heck haven't made it yet! LOL Your bacon rolls are making me drool.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots withaer. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You are a chatty bunch. I'm still only on page 14 but have to go now. Off to the lab to get my blood taken.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to husband eye dr. Appt. should get several hours of knitting in.
Gwen, will join you in insomnia so knitting group. Forgot to try lavender on feet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie could you use a power strip in order to add a few more outlets?


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! There's all sorts of things needing doing- even if I pay for the electrician myself one year, it would be worth it for the convenience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try and remember to use the lavender on the feet tonight too. It's such a catch 22; don't sleep well at night, end up taking a nap and then don't sleep well again at night. Grrrr. Last niight instad of sleeping as much I cleaned house some.


sassafras123 said:


> Off to husband eye dr. Appt. should get several hours of knitting in.
> Gwen, will join you in insomnia so knitting group. Forgot to try lavender on feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie could you use a power strip in order to add a few more outlets?


I do in the overflow area! I've plugged in my surge guarded double plug, to see how that works- I have quite a collection of power strips!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Daralene's mom. She and the family are in my daily prayers for sure.


Prayers from me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Too bad we aren't closer; I have trouble sleeping too and we could get together for some super late night knitting! LOL


I only started 4 projects last night while suffering from insomnia. I've been working on a wall hanging and have figured out what I want to do, but haven't been able to put pattern, needles and yarn all together yet. I've made some knitted ones using larger needles and yarn, but when I switch to crochet cotton and size 0 needles, I'm not able to get what I want. I've also done some crochet ones with larger needles and specialty yarn, but get all scrumbled up when I move to the steel crochet hooks and crochet thread....I'll get there. I started a knit one last night using bamboo/silk thread and size 7 needles...at least it will become a dresser scarf when I'm done and hopefully will be able to translate the pattern to smaller sizes (I'm pretty confident this one will work); it's a variation I've created from an antique cafe curtain pattern. I also started a crochet one since that particular yarn lends itself more to crochet than knit---it's different thicknesses and has metallic threads and bindings and splits easily with the knitting needles.

I'd even let you sit in the new comfy chair! You could come experiment with me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Daralene's mom. She and the family are in my daily prayers for sure.


I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are into the second week of classes for Tim and Aurora now. Of course the weather is getting much warmer--er, make that hotter-- near 90*F today, and most of Tim's classes will be on the 2nd and 3rd floors of a building nearly 100 years old and no A/C outside of the offices. Go figure!!
> 
> I'm only up to my elbows in cooked beets today. And I've started on the second gallon bag for storing them from the dehydrator--still have about 20# to dry yet. Eight trays finished so far.
> 
> ...


You're as busy as ever...isn't it the way that the weather turns downright hot when school is back in session? The schools here have converted to some cooling systems, thankfully. I read in my hometown local paper that the schools there were updated just this year to have A/C.

We're having creamed spinach with fish for dinner -- probably some kind of whole grain to go with it...we're trying to stay away from potatoes, bread and pastas for awhile to see if DH's triglyceride numbers come down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Very nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are beautiful as is the little girl. I'm assuming she is a DGD.That is a lot of tomatoes; wish we were closer!


Yes, it's GD. Yes, you could sure have some


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in for a minute to post this photo.....
> 
> Back soon


Awe, she's so cute and growing so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


Tricky!! LOL! But you all do look awfully comfy and cozy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Daralene's mom. She and the family are in my daily prayers for sure.


Thank you from me to Rookie even though it wasn't good news 
At least now they will get some help with the care of her mom


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round. The actual clubhouse was packed with people eating and drinking but they just didnt seem interested in coming down into the field and looking at all the stalls, most stallholders packed up early and were gone by 3pm we stuck it out till 4 but then went home. I had a few people come and look that were facinated and loved my cradle bags but didnt buy. I actualy didnt sell anything at all so am a bit disheartened will maybe do another stall at a craf fair a bit nearer christmas and possibly before if i see any advertised. Summer fairs don't seem to be as popular as they used to be a few years ago but never mind. Bootfairs seem to be what everyone wants these days but not going to try stall there as people only want very cheap stuff, mostly second hand for a few pennies, a market stall might be the answer but I havent enough stock for that and besided my particular towns market had declined since they moved it out of town.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


Too bad that the fair was a bust, it's sad that people would rather stay inside. 
Hopefully you'll do very well at a couple craft fairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Your deck looks lovely Liz . A nice place to sit and relax 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure did! And of course it was extra hugs!
> Arianna just HAD to color before bed with the new crayons! Or, as she says, "colors", not crayons. Mom sent me this photo in a text. They had just been to the fair. She should have fallen asleep on the way home. Nope!


She's too cute! Possibly another budding artist in our midst.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There will be no more pictures of mishka for a while and I think we will be only going for walks in the dark in the near future as my husband took it upon himself to clip her fur . All I can say is it's a good job she can't see herself . Told husband he better sleep with one eye open as I might just give him the same haircut . Anyone from UK think of the poor sheepdog in the specsavers advert well mishka is far worse
> Sonja


 :shock: 
Oh NO!! Poor Mishka, is DH more than a little remorseful for applying his hand to dog grooming? 
Hopefully this is a one time learning event. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

School starts here today but it's only supposed to be 23C/73F today & getting cooler through the week. I don't think our school has A/C but then, rarely is it warm enough when school is in to need it.
Ohio Joy, does your school have an elevator? Our school is all one level but then it's probably much smaller than where Tim goes.

Heather, good to hear from you & that you are getting settled into your new space. Hope it works out well.

Rookie, thanks for the update on Daralenes family, it's so difficult to watch parents decline. Is Hospice care the same as Palliative care? Or more like Home Care, I'm not familiar with that.
Sonja, I'm glad you got a little sleep, hope the hospital visits go well.
Well, need to get moving. I'm supposed to meet s friend in town for lunch. 1001 things to do around here but not sure what I'll get done today, dragging my butt this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished braided head band , now attempting a double one


That looks great, I'll get around to making one eventually, I can't wait to see the double finished though. 
I finished the cowl I had been working on, I had to frog it 4 times before finally getting it right, I don't usually have problems with cables but for some reason this one was kicking my but, guess I just needed to be in the right frame of mind first for it to work, once I got it going, it only took 2 days. 
I'll have to wait until my phone is charged first Sam, then I'll post a picture. I know you're going to ask. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


That looks fabulous!!! 
Spring is coming in like a lion for you? Hopefully you'll have a fabulous summer though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is hid at the bottom of the garden under a bush pity she didn't go there before he did it
> Sonja


Poor baby!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on my Monster longies. Almost ready to separate for the legs. ☺ colors chosen by the Mom are navy blue and orange.


Denver Bronco colors. lol Those would be very popular hear with football season starting. 
They look great by the way, I imagine that you have them finished already though, so I'll see a finished picture eventually.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I missed Mishka's haircut. DH does Trixie but she is very easy. I do know the advert and poor thing she must be a sight!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they call this a beach tote but i think it would make a great knitting bag - think i will show it to heidi - i would want mine with a liner with all kinds of pockets - i don't ask for much - do i? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/08/31/drawsting-bucket-tote


I like that! I bet Heidi could knock you one out in no time, pockets and all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had very dense fog here also...but it's the second week of school so no problems. DH has already had two incidents at school -- guess academics aren't the only things kids forget over the summer. Two known gang members have been causing problems...but they aren't very bright. They had school iPads and they took photos of themselves flashing gang signs while creating crimes (stealing street signs, shooting off a pistol into the air, fighting, and who knows what else). Since the iPads are the school's property, DH and the rest of the security crew and staff police officer were able to go through and pull off all the photos as evidence against the kids...they'll be in juvenile detention for awhile!


Oh my! I hope that that isn't foretelling a busy year for the security crew and police officer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I fell in love with that bag also as well as the ones that Cindi made....I hope Heidi knows that she'll sell out of them if she has a bunch of them made in time for next year's KAP.


Ooh, good idea, Heidi get to sewing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:
 

> I heard from Daralene today and her Mom is not doing well at all; the family are considering having Hospice come in and may have already made that decision. Daralene is fondly remembering the day of the phone call where her Mom seemed quite lucid and she's trying her best to give her sisters a break from the day to day care. Sending them lots of love and hugs. I'm sure she'd appreciate the Prayer Warriors being on the job.
> 
> She also mentioned that she talked to the mother of the little boy (he was 12 or 13 at the time) who has leukemia and doing so poorly and Daralene had asked us all to pray for him. Wonderful news is that he is a young man now and doing quite well and his Mom says thanks for the prayers and knows that it was party responsible for his getting better.


That's too bad, I was really hoping that her mom was doing better. 
Wonderful on the young man that has Leukemia, I'm praying that he is pretty much past it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...the saga of the internet service at my house.
> 
> We've been getting calls from Comcast (the carrier) that says that our owned router is out of date and should be upgraded so that we are taking full advantage of the speed and service of the new ones. So, DH went out and bought one of the new routers and installed it himself. There's been nothing but problems ever since with intermittent service and the computers losing connections to WiFi and printer. We've been dealing with the hassles for the past week so I finally convinced DH that something had to be done -- Comcast said it was the router, the router company said it was Comcast (of course). But, Comcast came out and said there was some static in our lines so he replaced all the cables and then suggested that we rent a Comcast router and take the other router back so that Comcast could give free service if the problem persisted. Everything was hunky dory by the time he left, but not more than 1/2 hour later, there was intermittent and low connectivity just like before. I suggested that there had to be a loose wire since the Router is fine and the Comcast line is fine. Sure enough, there were some wires that were nearly unplugged...don't know if it happened when he hooked up the new router or when he emptied the trashbin from that corner. But all wires are now hooked up and things have been great so far.
> 
> I'm just happy it's fixed. Of course DH is fuming and probably scared that I'll say I told you so because "look for loose wires" was the first thing I suggested. I think I better lay low for awhile.


 It's usually the first thing we suggest and the last thing they do. Oh well, thank goodness all is working now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many😳 what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


That is quite a load of tomatoes. 
Adorable granddaughter!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


This makes me so happy!

Good for kitty and great for her family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too. And am "learning" crochet right handed also.


I have tried that...I'm hopeless at crocheting right handed, though I do lots of other things righty (bat at baseball, shoot, bowl, and knit for a few).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> School starts here today but it's only supposed to be 23C/73F today & getting cooler through the week. I don't think our school has A/C but then, rarely is it warm enough when school is in to need it.
> Ohio Joy, does your school have an elevator? Our school is all one level but then it's probably much smaller than where Tim goes.
> 
> Heather, good to hear from you & that you are getting settled into your new space. Hope it works out well.
> ...


Hospice is pallative care and can be done in any setting. It's recognition that the patient is terminal and that any ongoing treatments are replaced with pain management and patient comfort being the high priorities. Many of the Hospice agencies are totally free to the families so any prior expenses for pain meds, beds, chairs, etc. are taken care of by the agency and the family gets trained pallative care nursing support along with any other medical support for their loved ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! I hope that that isn't foretelling a busy year for the security crew and police officer.


It usually settles down after a bit; just a lot all in the beginning of this year. It's truly a case of the 90/10...where 10% or less of the population cause problems.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too expensive, almost certainly- I like the idea of staying put.


I completely understand that--I want to move once more myself and then stay put, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


Hoping this will bring some comfort to mom & the family. I know Hospice can be a Godsend.

Sending healing thoughts Betty's way and hoping as well that she is back with us soon.

Liz, very happy to hear of kitty's improvement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, I missed Mishka's haircut. DH does Trixie but she is very easy. I do know the advert and poor thing she must be a sight!!


She had a beautiful feathery tail had being the operative word and it looks like she has no ears . But give her a couple of weeks and she will be back to normal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, that is the good news, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> This makes me so happy!
> 
> Good for kitty and great for her family.


Forgot to mention I'm glad kitty is doing well I was to busy admiring your deck


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


It's too bad that it's to the point of Hospice care, but I'm so glad that they have it available to them. It will help with them just being able to enjoy being with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks fabulous!!!
> Spring is coming in like a lion for you? Hopefully you'll have a fabulous summer though.


Thanks Kaye Jo! Actually a bit better this morning- the birds are in full throat, not daylight yet though, and the forecast is not good. Summer is predicted to be another drought ridden, scorcher. We will wait and see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I completely understand that--I want to move once more myself and then stay put, too.


Where would you hope to move to, Sorlenna!?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where would you hope to move to, Sorlenna!?


I need a country house where I can have my animals and grow a garden (also, no noisy neighbors right beside me!), preferably nearer my family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am already coming down with a cough so I started back on the honey and cinnamon today to fight it. I need to get things done this weekend. The realtor would like me to paint the house charcoal grey with white trim. Right now it is a goldenrod color with white trim. I will need to talk with her as the budget is a bit tight from all of the other repairs. UGH.


Ooh, I hope that you don't catch it, and you get it chased away quickly. 
I hope that you can leave the paint the way it is and still get it sold with a great offer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My thoughts exactly, all folks on here are creative in all sorts of ways!!!


 I agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you said you aren't creative with all the patterns you have designed for little booties & baby items.
> 
> I had a PM from Betty, she is still having major back trouble & is seeing the specialist tomorrow. She isn't hopeful about options for getting her out of pain.
> 
> I have sent a PM to Shirley to see if she was impacted by the big storm that hit the west coast, many trees are down & many without power after a storm with nearly hurricane force wnds, 120km/hr=hurricane force & winds were 119km/hr


I sure hope that Betty does get some decent options for the pain, I know she doesn't expect to, but hopefully they will have some good ones. 
Hopefully Shirley and family, and all others in that area are fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


OH YUM!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Good news on the kitty. 
The deck and roof look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need a country house where I can have my animals and grow a garden (also, no noisy neighbors right beside me!), preferably nearer my family.


 :thumbup: Sounds absolutely ideal! Who knows? Maybe one day?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, y'all have a great day and I'll be back later, need to hang out some more laundry and finish the floors and dishes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OH YUM!!!!


Thank you 😊😊😊 it was very good, going to make it for James to take on the road. Put it between toast 👍👍


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Sounds absolutely ideal! Who knows? Maybe one day?


Well, I don't plan to give up working toward it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I don't plan to give up working toward it! :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


That is not nice!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, hope antihistamine works. 
Only went to grocery store and Nordies Rack in Loma Linda. Got chia seeds, gluten free bagel chips, probiotic and ALA capsules. Got socks and a comforter $169 reduced to $39.99 queen comforter. Almost bought ballet flat like Uggs as I drool over shearling liner but decided $70 a bit much for a style of shoes I don't ordinarily wear. I rarely wear anything but jeans, cropped pants so hiking, running shoes, and Merrills are fine and support my feet comfortably all day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hospice is pallative care and can be done in any setting. It's recognition that the patient is terminal and that any ongoing treatments are replaced with pain management and patient comfort being the high priorities. Many of the Hospice agencies are totally free to the families so any prior expenses for pain meds, beds, chairs, etc. are taken care of by the agency and the family gets trained pallative care nursing support along with any other medical support for their loved ones.


Seems like an excellent service & it's good that it is free, one less things for families to worry about.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, hope the allergies clear soon.

Sonja, hope Mishkas hair grows quickly. Someone once told me the only difference between a good haircut & a bad one is 3 weeks. Lol.

We have had a beautiful fall day here, DH is baling hay. I cleaned some old stuff out of the cold room & washed the jars. Then cleaned my car, a job I really don't like doing but it must be done spring & fall regardless.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Wow! I'd certainly help you out with them. lol
> We are going to build a green house that will fit right over the garden, I told David my plan, and to do it in 3 parts so that if we get a threat of hail I can take them out and pop them over with no problem, by myself, but he being a man, no offense Sam, is drawing up much more complex plans than it needs to be and no way that I could do it myself. :roll:
> Oh well, maybe he'll see things my way, eventually.
> We did decide that we aren't going to try growing corn anymore, it's cheap enough at the farmers market and every year we either get smut or the roots seem to rot or are being eaten by something.


It is a blessing that David wants to be involved in making your dreams a reality. Count your blessings for such a caring man in your life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


What a delight to see morning coffee by Caren. The bacon rollups look wonderful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have been absent today. Spent most of the day knitting and went for groceries this afternoon. It was so hot you walked from the door to the car and you were covered in sweat. So the heat did me in and had a really horrible headache. Had to lay down for a while when we got back. 

Took this pic at 7:30pm of the sun setting. It is 10 inured later and it is down behind the trees now. 

Got the first leg done. Yahoo. I am hoping to have them finished in the next day or so.
Going for now and will check in later on. Going to get a bit done on the 2nd leg.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mel...Those monster pants are going to be so adorable. Glad that you laid down to rest with that headache. It is super hot here as well. I turned the air conditioning off last night and forgot to turn it on when I went to work. They guys were super hot when I came home from work. Only 94 degrees F. 

Budasha...I love your deck. It looks so inviting.

Rookie...Can you have someone unload that box outside. You could look at it from a distance to see if anything is worth holding on to. Otherwise it might be best to let it go. 

I would love to comment more, but I need to get some sleep. I woke up coughing at 1 AM last night. I hope to get more sleep tonight. I have already started taking the honey and cinnamon to try fighting this could. Matthew is begging for a haircut. He also wanted milk so bad that he offered to pay for it if his brother or I would take him to the store. His brother willingly took him and I had the boys cash in on recycling to help pay for the milk. We even cashed in the bottles from KAP. Thanks to those who bagged them up for us. You helped to buy Matthew some milk.

Betty...I do hope you can get some relief from that pain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a delight to see morning coffee by Caren. The bacon rollups look wonderful.


Thank you I figured I should post seems I'd been up for hours, and I would be out most of the day. The bacon was good it made two meals for us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am going to make the legs 13 inches and then the cuffs at the bottom so the little guy should be able to wear them that bit longer. 👍 my progress so far is 9 inches. Not the greatest picture but I hope you can see it.


Those are looking great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful get a way and the extra week is so great a surprise.
> LOL! She must love to color, hopefully she didn't color the seats or door.
> I like James Bond too, I'd watch with him while I knit, David doesn't really prefer them though, he'd rather watch something else.


It was! Arianna loves to color. As it was dark, and she had no paper, she only opened them. I can do with or without James Bond. Unless it is Sean Connery. Even then, I can only take so much. The only thing I ever hated with him in it was The Rock. Too much gun fire in it, and I target shoot! Just can't handle all the constant gun fire, including war movies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The guy at the Verizon store in Defiance said that if anyone tries to get you to upgrade to Windows 10 "DON'T do it" that they haven't gotten enough of the bugs worked out yet and it causes major problems.
> I sure hope that you all are able to get your internet working properly soon.


At our RV rally after KAP, one of the guys is testing it for Microsoft, and maybe our DDIL is too. I know she has installed it on all of their computers. Anyway, when I saw what it was like on the computer at the rally, I told M that we were NOT installing it until just before the free offer goes away next July! I think I will not like it. DDIL loves it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Sam for this week's recipes and to Kate for the review. I went to see a picture on last week's and got caugt up there. So many concerns Praying for all who are sick and glad for the progress so far on Shirley's GD. Still praying for Tyler. Melody I hope things improve for you, I for one cannot take that kind of conflict!
Pearlone I hope you're feeling better.
Best wishes for birthdays and anniversaries.
I'll try to keep up this week but I'm just getting started now! 
Thanks for the support on my job problem, I was beginning to wonder if I was making too big of a deal about it, if it mattered but it does to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She is concentrating well on it-. Left handed? or not yet determined which hand.


Mostly left. DD says she has to color for about an hour every morning, and again in the afternoon/evening! But it keeps her busy, and if she is in the high chair, DD can get dishes and stuff done while she is coloring. I noticed this evening that she crawls up steps and onto chairs with the left leg first. A good indicator that she will be a leftie. She won't be the only one in the family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sure doesn't look like spring outside here either. Grey and overcast with a some showers. Or if I look at the bedroom window smokey. There has been a fire in the CBD but it looks like it might be under control as the smoke is already much less. (we are in easy walking distance of the CBD and in fact had almost walked that way home today from church). Now to see how bad it actually was, but as I heard no sirens and only 2 helicopters hanging around which have now gone I figure it wasn't too exciting for the media.


Hope the fire is under control, or even better, out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I can't believe you said you aren't creative with all the patterns you have designed for little booties & baby items.
> 
> I had a PM from Betty, she is still having major back trouble & is seeing the specialist tomorrow. She isn't hopeful about options for getting her out of pain.
> 
> I have sent a PM to Shirley to see if she was impacted by the big storm that hit the west coast, many trees are down & many without power after a storm with nearly hurricane force wnds, 120km/hr=hurricane force & winds were 119km/hr


Prayers continue for Betty. Hopes she gets some answers tomorrow.

Prayers also for Shirley that they were not impacted by the storm, or only a little bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile , I should have said knit 1, purl1 because knitting that pattern makes me sleepy 😄


There you go! I read it a couple of weeks ago. It must have worked when I tried it, cause I don't remember doing it for long, and have not had much trouble going to sleep since.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did eventually fall asleep. Got about 4 hours which is better than none


Glad you got that much at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would love to knit her a coat but her fur is to thick she would just be far to warm . As for walking she must have been keen to go last night as the sons were getting ready to take her she just took off running with the youngest in tow ,😄I think she likes to keep him on his toes
> Sonja


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been very husy, so not so much time here. Part of that was internet access, which has been sorted. Also spending time playing games online with DS. Am getting slowly sorted in my new shed home, including sorting out issues with keeping warm, have a convection heater near bed and getting good use out of slippers, socks, winter deessing gown and some small blankets and shawls,also have electric blanket on bed which is godsend some nights. Will soon be sorting out cooling methods for my area soon as it warms up here.
> 
> Despite intentions, have mised major events here, hoping to get back tomore time oonere. Having some issues with getting access to washing machine every now and then so dirty wash can pile up a little.
> 
> ...


Hello my friend! We have been wondering about you. Glad it wasn't anything major keeping you away. Always glad to see you here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


Hope that Seth has a wonderful start to Kindergarten. I am sure he will love it.

Breakfast looks so good! And I am still full from a late dinner. I wouldn't put any veggies in mine either. I am not big on veggies to begin with, so I sure don't want them in my breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw she is growing up fast. Is she looking like she might be left handed?


Yes, though she is still switching back and forth a bit. She won't be the first. DS is left handed, her mother couldn't make up her mind, and still does most things left handed, except write, a nephew is left handed, my great aunt was (nuns tried to break her and couldn't), my maternal grandfather would have been had he been left alone, and my paternal grandmother the same! The nephew is on DH's side of the family. I am fairly ambedextrious. I taught DD to crochet left handed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sweet picture. Arianna sure is growing up. Time just seems to fly by.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are into the second week of classes for Tim and Aurora now. Of course the weather is getting much warmer--er, make that hotter-- near 90*F today, and most of Tim's classes will be on the 2nd and 3rd floors of a building nearly 100 years old and no A/C outside of the offices. Go figure!!
> 
> I'm only up to my elbows in cooked beets today. And I've started on the second gallon bag for storing them from the dehydrator--still have about 20# to dry yet. Eight trays finished so far.
> 
> ...


I hope it cools down a little for Tim's classes. How is Aurora doing with kindergarten? I am sure it is a big adjustment for her.

How do you do your dehydrated beets, please? Not that I will be making any, but you never know! Chicken sounds good for dinner. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Hope kitty stays in remission. Love the foof over your deck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


Hospice will be a great relief to the family. Dad was in hospice for 3 days, and they were wonderful to him, and us. Keeping them all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's too cute! Possibly another budding artist in our midst.


Could be! My DB is a graphic artist, and both of my kids can be pretty handy with a drawing pencil. DS has even done some tattoo designs for a few people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At our RV rally after KAP, one of the guys is testing it for Microsoft, and maybe our DDIL is too. I know she has installed it on all of their computers. Anyway, when I saw what it was like on the computer at the rally, I told M that we were NOT installing it until just before the free offer goes away next July! I think I will not like it. DDIL loves it.


We've had some glitches due to Windows 10, but most of the issues have been due to wires being plugged in and new router and printer not having been installed completely. I think we're just about 100% back in business; the cell phones don't seem to always recognize the WiFi. So far, Windows 10 has been pretty easy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hospice will be a great relief to the family. Dad was in hospice for 3 days, and they were wonderful to him, and us. Keeping them all in my prayers.


We had hospice for my Mom, Dale's Mom & Dad, and for DSIL and don't know what we would have done without them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


That isn't good! Maybe too much accumulated dust? Hope that is all. Perhaps a face mask, and swim goggles to finish the job? Uncomfortable, but at least you won't have itchy eyes. And if it effects your eyes, it may effect your lungs. Hope not.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That isn't good! Maybe too much accumulated dust? Hope that is all. Perhaps a face mask, and swim goggles to finish the job? Uncomfortable, but at least you won't have itchy eyes. And if it effects your eyes, it may effect your lungs. Hope not.


Eyes are still very sore and puffy and itchy, but getting a little better. Haven't been able to be out in the sunshine and do much of anything except sit here with a cold wet cloth and keep them closed. I took one more Benedryl which I hated to do since they tend to wire me rather than make me sleepy, but I figured I needed to keep on schedule with them.

I'm not sure it's the old books and magazines, but besides new soap in the shower, I haven't done anything differently. I may have to give up on my collection of Family Circle historical Holiday issues and Workbasket magazines from my DMIL. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mel...Those monster pants are going to be so adorable. Glad that you laid down to rest with that headache. It is super hot here as well. I turned the air conditioning off last night and forgot to turn it on when I went to work. They guys were super hot when I came home from work. Only 94 degrees F.
> 
> Budasha...I love your deck. It looks so inviting.
> 
> ...


I hope you can get over that cold quickly. Try putting some Vick's on your feet with socks on tonight so you can get some sleep instead of coughing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it cools down a little for Tim's classes. How is Aurora doing with kindergarten? I am sure it is a big adjustment for her.
> 
> How do you do your dehydrated beets, please? Not that I will be making any, but you never know! Chicken sounds good for dinner. Maybe tomorrow.


Tami, I have 2 dehydrators--round with stackable trays over a heating element. The one with an electric fan has 5 trays (and lid, of course) and gets results much faster than the other one which has only 3 trays and a lid. I just transfer from the slower to the faster unit. When the slices are finished, I bag them in a gallon-sized bag and stash in a door shelf of the fridge. If I'm freezing them, I extract as much air as possible while sealing the bag.

Not as quick as pressure canning the cooked beet slices, but I don't have the effort, ingredients, and time involved with the canning. I can then rehydrate them, with a little advance thought, for a meal as pickled or ''Harvard'' beets that night or the next one. Just have to remember that they take up MUCH less room as dried ones than they do when rehydrated.So I have ended up with a rather large bowl of ''fresh'' beets on the table. LOLOL

To get them onto the trays, I scrub, cook until done, peel and slice no thicker than 1/4 inch thick. Place them on the trays without overlapping the slices and turn and shift trays as indicated by the appearance of the slices--still moist, drying somewhat, really dry ones. Pick the completely dry ones and bag; combining as the trays empty until all are finished.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


My eyes get like that due to allergy to dust especially when I clean under the beds
I hope yours are better by now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, if it matters to you it matters to us. We are your built in support system.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope the allergies clear soon.
> 
> Sonja, hope Mishkas hair grows quickly. Someone once told me the only difference between a good haircut & a bad one is 3 weeks. Lol.
> 
> We have had a beautiful fall day here, DH is baling hay. I cleaned some old stuff out of the cold room & washed the jars. Then cleaned my car, a job I really don't like doing but it must be done spring & fall regardless.


She definitly has a bad haircut but like you say it will grow 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. I have been absent today. Spent most of the day knitting and went for groceries this afternoon. It was so hot you walked from the door to the car and you were covered in sweat. So the heat did me in and had a really horrible headache. Had to lay down for a while when we got back.
> 
> Took this pic at 7:30pm of the sun setting. It is 10 inured later and it is down behind the trees now.
> 
> ...


Monster pants are looking good Mel 
Hope your headache has gone and you feel better 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Well done on getting Kitty well again- weight loss looks like having done its job.
deck looks like a nice place to sit and knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> There you go! I read it a couple of weeks ago. It must have worked when I tried it, cause I don't remember doing it for long, and have not had much trouble going to sleep since.


Wish I could say the same I'm wide awake again and it's now 4am here if I don't get some sleep soon it will be to late 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the fire is under control, or even better, out!


All out- one destroyed bulding a few people with smoke inhalation, and a major road closed for peak hour but other than that all settled quickly.

And weather wise it is winter not spring. Cold and wet. I had been hoping to get out for walk but it is raining and doesn't stopped long this afternoon so don't think I will be getting out.

Meant to be going to Bible Study this morning with Maryanne who has hardly been this term. Sje was on her way here and I thought may as well go and pick her up. Went to eh cupboard, no car key, qucik look and then thought would check for car. No car, no husband, no answer on his phone. So I figured that he must have forgotten that I use the car Wednesday morning. Too late to use buses by then so we didn't get there. So once we decided it was too late to go even if the car did arrive we went out and had coffee instead (when we had decent gaps between the rain). ANd then David rang- do you want the car- well not now its a little late. Yes he had forgotten. Mind you he had only had about 1 1/2 hours sleep as he was preparing for a talk this morning and so wasn't thinking to well. His talk went well though. And gives me more knitting time! Especially if I can't get out for a walk.
Just heard the forcast- might have thunderstorms this afternoon so not sounding good for getting out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Somehow I missed Carens post- is kindergrten the beginning of school? For us in South Australia it is the year before school start around 4. School they start at 5.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊😊😊 it was very good, going to make it for James to take on the road. Put it between toast 👍👍


That's a great idea! If only David would either eat bacon cold or go in and use the microwave in the truck stops, I'd do that for him too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


Ooh, it's something in the dust probably, that happens to me too and it's the dust in the boxes or whatever has been sitting that I'm finally getting to working on. Horrible, the throat even starts to close up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, hope antihistamine works.
> Only went to grocery store and Nordies Rack in Loma Linda. Got chia seeds, gluten free bagel chips, probiotic and ALA capsules. Got socks and a comforter $169 reduced to $39.99 queen comforter. Almost bought ballet flat like Uggs as I drool over shearling liner but decided $70 a bit much for a style of shoes I don't ordinarily wear. I rarely wear anything but jeans, cropped pants so hiking, running shoes, and Merrills are fine and support my feet comfortably all day.


You had a very productive day! Great price on the comforter for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah heather - so good to hear from you - you will definitely need a way to keep cool this summer - is a window a/c feasible? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been very husy, so not so much time here. Part of that was internet access, which has been sorted. Also spending time playing games online with DS. Am getting slowly sorted in my new shed home, including sorting out issues with keeping warm, have a convection heater near bed and getting good use out of slippers, socks, winter deessing gown and some small blankets and shawls,also have electric blanket on bed which is godsend some nights. Will soon be sorting out cooling methods for my area soon as it warms up here.
> 
> Despite intentions, have mised major events here, hoping to get back tomore time oonere. Having some issues with getting access to washing machine every now and then so dirty wash can pile up a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a blessing that David wants to be involved in making your dreams a reality. Count your blessings for such a caring man in your life.


 lol, oh I do count them, the garden though is really his dream, as much as I love it. He decides most of what gets planted and then does the majority of the planting, then I water and just feed them when he tells me too. lol 
I just hope that his plan is one that I can easily pop over if we get hail, we had hail June 3 last year, then June 16 this year, I'm terrified of when we'll get hail next year, and it sure does decimate the plants. 
We are going to go take the 1800 Train on the Monday before his birthday, in Keystone, SD and then on his birthday (the 18th) we are going to go fishing in the Rocky Mountain National Forest, we were going to camp but he's thinking a hotel in Denver might be a better idea, it will probably get really cold at night up there, it's by Estes Park and the ski lodges. Praying for great weather. 
Hope you are getting better rest tonight and that you are able to kick the cold quickly and before you all head out to work on the house. 
Hugs for you and Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was! Arianna loves to color. As it was dark, and she had no paper, she only opened them. I can do with or without James Bond. Unless it is Sean Connery. Even then, I can only take so much. The only thing I ever hated with him in it was The Rock. Too much gun fire in it, and I target shoot! Just can't handle all the constant gun fire, including war movies.


 Thankfully she likes to see what she's coloring. 
I can't do war movies, but I do like action films, they were my sanity when Christopher was little. If I'd had a bad day or Christopher with his ADHD was having a really rough day, I would put in an action movie after he went to bed and I'd expend all my frustrations on getting the bad guys. lol
Christophers psychiatrist once asked me how I dealt with it all and when I told him he laughed and said if it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At our RV rally after KAP, one of the guys is testing it for Microsoft, and maybe our DDIL is too. I know she has installed it on all of their computers. Anyway, when I saw what it was like on the computer at the rally, I told M that we were NOT installing it until just before the free offer goes away next July! I think I will not like it. DDIL loves it.


Well it is good news that someone we trust loves it, but I'm with you, I'll wait until July.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Could be! My DB is a graphic artist, and both of my kids can be pretty handy with a drawing pencil. DS has even done some tattoo designs for a few people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, I have 2 dehydrators--round with stackable trays over a heating element. The one with an electric fan has 5 trays (and lid, of course) and gets results much faster than the other one which has only 3 trays and a lid. I just transfer from the slower to the faster unit. When the slices are finished, I bag them in a gallon-sized bag and stash in a door shelf of the fridge. If I'm freezing them, I extract as much air as possible while sealing the bag.
> 
> Not as quick as pressure canning the cooked beet slices, but I don't have the effort, ingredients, and time involved with the canning. I can then rehydrate them, with a little advance thought, for a meal as pickled or ''Harvard'' beets that night or the next one. Just have to remember that they take up MUCH less room as dried ones than they do when rehydrated.So I have ended up with a rather large bowl of ''fresh'' beets on the table. LOLOL
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Joy for posting this, we are going to try it, I doubt if ours will taste as good as yours, but if we don't try it, we'll never know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nittergma, if it matters to you it matters to us. We are your built in support system.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Somehow I missed Carens post- is kindergrten the beginning of school? For us in South Australia it is the year before school start around 4. School they start at 5.


We have preschool at 4, which is not mandatory, and then Kindergarten at 5 as part of the regular school system, is mandatory.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> All out- one destroyed bulding a few people with smoke inhalation, and a major road closed for peak hour but other than that all settled quickly.
> 
> And weather wise it is winter not spring. Cold and wet. I had been hoping to get out for walk but it is raining and doesn't stopped long this afternoon so don't think I will be getting out.
> 
> ...


Glad that they got the fire out quickly and no major injuries or any deaths, but smoke inhalation certainly isn't fun either. 
Wow, he did good to remember anything on that little sleep. 
Knitting time is always good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cowl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have preschool at 4, which is not mandatory, and then Kindergarten at 5 as part of the regular school system, is mandatory.


Yep sounds like us just different terms (but I believe that Queensland have Kindergarten for the first year of school at 5). We call the first year of school Reception. And kindergarten (pre-school) is only part-time and not madatory though most kids who are not in child care do go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


looks really niuce KAye


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> looks really niuce KAye


Thank you, I just need to make the buttons and then it will be done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone! Sweet dreams when you get there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone I finally got in but should be sleeping as mom finally fell asleep. Her days and nights are backwards. I texted Rookie on my phone to give you information since I o my got online for about 1 min. Hospice helped so much. Mom is on oxygen and I think I have to go. She is stirring hugs. Gorgeous cowl Poledra. I wNt to do that one and love that it has buttons. No sleep tonight.but will sleep tomorrow when sisters take over. Some funny things with mom and.very loving moments. I should get to go home as mom had some very rough days but Has come back to us. She is now more like our little girl. This is hard on the phone. Mom is having a conversation with someone oh. O, choking. Bye


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone I finally got in but should be sleeping as mom finally fell asleep. Her days and nights are backwards. I texted Rookie on my phone to give you information since I o my got online for about 1 min. Hospice helped so much. Mom is on oxygen and I think I have to go. She is stirring hugs. Gorgeous cowl Poledra. I wNt to do that one and love that it has buttons. No sleep tonight.but will sleep tomorrow when sisters take over. Some funny things with mom and.very loving moments. I should get to go home as mom had some very rough days but Has come back to us. She is now more like our little girl. This is hard on the phone. Mom is having a conversation with someone oh. O, choking. Bye


Prayers and hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Daralene you have been on my mind all day. Glad that hospice has helped. I do hope you get some sleep while she does. Please take care if yourself. We love you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Were you in the midst of all the recent storms?


Yes it was quite stormy here, wind and heavy rain but we were very lucky. Some trees came down in the area but no damage that I have heard of and no power outages. 
The lower coast and mainland got it much worse than we did.,people are still without,power.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


Your cowl is gorgeous Kaye , you used a beautiful colour . 
Are you going to put large buttons on it ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and hugs.


From me too Daralene and I hope you get some rest when your mom does 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Yes it was quite stormy here, wind and heavy rain but we were very lucky. Some trees came down in the area but no damage that I have heard of and no power outages.
> The lower coast and mainland got it much worse than we did.,people are still without,power.


Glad to hear that you didn't get it so bad and that you are safe and sound 
Hope the other people get there power back soon 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I won't sleep tonight but my sisters will do the days. She discovered the up and down button on her new chair that lifts her up to stand so she has been going up and down trying to go to her bed, which is dismantled so they can put in the hospital bed tomorrow. She won't be happy at all. She was so out of it she wouldn't have known before. You are so wonderful knowing I can come in here in the wee hours but Mel and Rookie, you are both up too. Hope you are both doing well and all my KTP friends. I'm fine and with my great sisters we will be a good team. Hope you are both asleep now. I've given in and am having coffee. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mags7. Some of those storms can be quite scary. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sweden e It seems I am awake for the night now. Hope you are well


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I.must apologize for not responding to everyone by name but I will try and catch up. In the meantime. I hope you will accept my sincere thanks to all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie. Sure hope your eyes are better. 

DArowil, glad you were able to make good use of the time during the Absent DH and the missing car.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Too bad we aren't closer; I have trouble sleeping too and we could get together for some super late night knitting! LOL


Me too. Could run over in my pjs and knit a bit😉


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How exciting. Have a wonderful trip.



Poledra65 said:


> lol, oh I do count them, the garden though is really his dream, as much as I love it. He decides most of what gets planted and then does the majority of the planting, then I water and just feed them when he tells me too. lol
> I just hope that his plan is one that I can easily pop over if we get hail, we had hail June 3 last year, then June 16 this year, I'm terrified of when we'll get hail next year, and it sure does decimate the plants.
> We are going to go take the 1800 Train on the Monday before his birthday, in Keystone, SD and then on his birthday (the 18th) we are going to go fishing in the Rocky Mountain National Forest, we were going to camp but he's thinking a hotel in Denver might be a better idea, it will probably get really cold at night up there, it's by Estes Park and the ski lodges. Praying for great weather.
> Hope you are getting better rest tonight and that you are able to kick the cold quickly and before you all head out to work on the house.
> Hugs for you and Matthew.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Glad kitty is doing well. My old girl is going on 18 and is doing well.
Love your deck, looks very inviting and cosy with the roof.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


I hope so too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BudashA. So glad kitty ISO. Remission. 

Darowil. Glad the fire is out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


Love that colour.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hospice will be a great relief to the family. Dad was in hospice for 3 days, and they were wonderful to him, and us. Keeping them all in my prayers.


Yes, it is sure wonderful. Yesterday mom was barely breAthing and stopped twice. I thought it would be the end. I guess it will be longer. So glLad for the improvement but at the same time it is hard to see her suffer so. At least now they will be able to make sure she isn't suffering. I think she will be glad when this is over

How wonderful that you were able to use hospice too with your dad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sweden e It seems I am awake for the night now. Hope you are well


I'm well apart from the not sleeping . Hope you manage to have a very long nap sometime during the day while your sisters take care of your mom 
Take care of yourself Daralene 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mags7. Some of those storms can be quite scary. Glad you are ok.


Thank you. So many homes in the Vancouver area had trees fall on their homes and vehicles.
Now a lot of places are worried about flooding as the rivers are raging.
We are very fortunate where we live, weather events like this are few and far between. 
I can't imagine living through some of the storms in Eastern Canada and in places in the U.S.

I hope you have a good night with your Mom. Will be thinking about you.
I should be thinking about getting some sleep. Our 6 year old GD is coming in the morning and we are taking one little dog to the groomer and will get a few groceries while we wait. I am sure she will also talk me into taking her to Dollarama and "old McDonald's" as she calls it😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope that Seth has a wonderful start to Kindergarten. I am sure he will love it.
> 
> Breakfast looks so good! And I am still full from a late dinner. I wouldn't put any veggies in mine either. I am not big on veggies to begin with, so I sure don't want them in my breakfast!


Normal veggies would have gone into it. we were discussing what else to put in next time. Definitely a bit more egg to hold it together better


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


Your deck looks great and I am glad to hear that your kitty is much better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Somehow I missed Carens post- is kindergrten the beginning of school? For us in South Australia it is the year before school start around 4. School they start at 5.


There is a preK (optional), the year before, do to a very nasty custody battle Seth didn't go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Eyes are still very sore and puffy and itchy, but getting a little better. Haven't been able to be out in the sunshine and do much of anything except sit here with a cold wet cloth and keep them closed. I took one more Benedryl which I hated to do since they tend to wire me rather than make me sleepy, but I figured I needed to keep on schedule with them.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the old books and magazines, but besides new soap in the shower, I haven't done anything differently. I may have to give up on my collection of Family Circle historical Holiday issues and Workbasket magazines from my DMIL. We'll see tomorrow.


Benadryl does the samething to me and makes my heart race. My doctor told me take Zyrtec instead, works as good as Benadryl without the added side effects.
I am finding with going through everything lately I am giving up many things I used to think I couldn't live without or might need one day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes it was quite stormy here, wind and heavy rain but we were very lucky. Some trees came down in the area but no damage that I have heard of and no power outages.
> The lower coast and mainland got it much worse than we did.,people are still without,power.


I'm glad you came through okay...prayers for those still feeling the affects of the storms.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's too bad that it's to the point of Hospice care, but I'm so glad that they have it available to them. It will help with them just being able to enjoy being with her.


RE Daralene...... I am also so sorry to hear that your mum is at a point of needing Hospice care but know that she will be kept comfortable and pain free. (((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Me too. Could run over in my pjs and knit a bit😉


We could form an insomnia knitting club.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Normal veggies would have gone into it. we were discussing what else to put in next time. Definitely a bit more egg to hold it together better


Can you eat spinach? I think it would go well with the bacon and potatoes?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could form an insomnia knitting club.


One good thing came out of my lack of sleep last night I now have lovely clean organised kitchen cupboards. 😄
Maybe I can get the whole downstairs done with nighttime cleaning 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daralene glad you are getting some good times with your mother and pray that you will continue to get some. Make the most of the good times when you have them and enjoy her at these times.
I hope you are able to sleep during the day. Is htere someonw around who can give you a hand overnight if two are needed? But your sisters of courze need to sleep as well so they can cope during the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Benadryl does the samething to me and makes my heart race. My doctor told me take Zyrtec instead, works as good as Benadryl without the added side effects.
> I am finding with going through everything lately I am giving up many things I used to think I couldn't live without or might need one day.


Well you sure can't take it all with you to the UK. What fun to start building up new collections.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yep sounds like us just different terms (but I believe that Queensland have Kindergarten for the first year of school at 5). We call the first year of school Reception. And kindergarten (pre-school) is only part-time and not madatory though most kids who are not in child care do go.


Well I never knew that in South Aust it is called reception! Here we call it Prep .... short for preparation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could form an insomnia knitting club.


Thats one of the reasons why there is almost always someone here-we usually have one of us awake at an unusual time as well as so many of us on totally different times as well. 
How many of us could join this club I wonder? Maybe it would be more who wouldn't be joining it?I'm fortunate in that rarely am I tired the next day when I don't sleep- so I get more time knitting and on KP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone I finally got in but should be sleeping as mom finally fell asleep. Her days and nights are backwards. I texted Rookie on my phone to give you information since I o my got online for about 1 min. Hospice helped so much. Mom is on oxygen and I think I have to go. She is stirring hugs. Gorgeous cowl Poledra. I wNt to do that one and love that it has buttons. No sleep tonight.but will sleep tomorrow when sisters take over. Some funny things with mom and.very loving moments. I should get to go home as mom had some very rough days but Has come back to us. She is now more like our little girl. This is hard on the phone. Mom is having a conversation with someone oh. O, choking. Bye


My heart goes out to you Daralene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I never knew that in South Aust it is called reception! Here we call it Prep .... short for preparation.


Think NSW is Prep as well.

Wet day, especially this afternoon. almost constant rain over 10mm since 9am. and as the driest state in the driest continent this a fair bit for us (25 mm is around an inch). And cold- and just seen that our coldest Septmeber day in 10 years. Of course for most of you 13C as cold is laughable. It's a nice degree of cold most of the time. COld enough to be cold but not so low as to be really uncomfortable (IMHO anyway. Many locals would disagree with me!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think NSW is Prep as well.
> 
> Wet day, especially this afternoon. almost constant rain over 10mm since 9am. and as the driest state in the driest continent this a fair bit for us (25 mm is around an inch). And cold- and just seen that our coldest Septmeber day in 10 years. Of course for most of you 13C as cold is laughable. It's a nice degree of cold most of the time. COld enough to be cold but not so low as to be really uncomfortable (IMHO anyway. Many locals would disagree with me!)


Yep, and its been raining on and off here all day and still is this evening. Spring indeed! Not! The forecast looks pretty grim also. :roll:

I really assumed the whole of Australia called the first year of school the same thing. Good grief. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One good thing came out of my lack of sleep last night I now have lovely clean organised kitchen cupboards. 😄
> Maybe I can get the whole downstairs done with nighttime cleaning
> Sonja


Now that is something I don't do when I am awake at night! Mind you I should be doing some as we have my family coming for take away tomorrow night. It is my brothers birthday and Mums is 2 weeks away. So trying to finish a pair of socks for him and a cape for Mum. Cape will not be done, but I will see her closer to her birthday so I can give it to her then. But last time I saw one of great nephews he told me he had lost his hat I knitted him. So I promised him a new one which I hadn't done- but a few days ago I heard they are coming so need to finish it for him.And since then their sister has come to live with theml so I am knitting her a hat as well. Great nephews done, great nieces should be and maybe the socks (onto the last leg-toe up). 
And maybe I can get back to baby stuff but time to start Christmas knitting for office staff as well- and there are more this year as well! Think I should do socks as I have some already.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, I have 2 dehydrators--round with stackable trays over a heating element. The one with an electric fan has 5 trays (and lid, of course) and gets results much faster than the other one which has only 3 trays and a lid. I just transfer from the slower to the faster unit. When the slices are finished, I bag them in a gallon-sized bag and stash in a door shelf of the fridge. If I'm freezing them, I extract as much air as possible while sealing the bag.
> 
> Not as quick as pressure canning the cooked beet slices, but I don't have the effort, ingredients, and time involved with the canning. I can then rehydrate them, with a little advance thought, for a meal as pickled or ''Harvard'' beets that night or the next one. Just have to remember that they take up MUCH less room as dried ones than they do when rehydrated.So I have ended up with a rather large bowl of ''fresh'' beets on the table. LOLOL
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. Might see about dehydrating some of ten beets from the garden. Maybe some of the carrots as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, and its been raining on and off here all day and still is this evening. Spring indeed! Not! The forecast looks pretty grim also. :roll:
> 
> I really assumed the whole of Australia called the first year of school the same thing. Good grief. LOL


And we have an extra year of primary school than most states as well (one ess year of high school). WHile when I was at school it didn't really matter now that they have the extra year of school and mature earlier year 7 really should be high school- no way are girls turning 13 still children and should be being treated as teenagers- not easy in a school with 5 year olds as well. And what impact would having them around have on the younger children as well?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Thought I would pass on a little info I saw on the blog of our LYS. A lady is using sirdar fresco which is a 100% slubby nylon to reinforce for the bottoms of slippers and apparently stops them from being slippery. Next time I am in town I am going to check it out. Will report back if I get some to try.
> Marilynn


mmmmm Interesting


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you sure can't take it all with you to the UK. What fun to start building up new collections.


Hee hee no I sure can't take it all with me. I do laugh when going through it though as there is a sizable amount that came from England. Enough for at least 5 jumpers for myself and a few rather long scarves as well. It will be fun to start a new collection, just not as large as I have now. The books will stay with Amy, or at least some of them will. There are some coming with me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I,, personally, prefer my house to be "live in" which it is. I may have had the time and energy to keep the house in tip top order (but didn't always have the inclination)...now I don't have any of these. I hope you give yourself a break and don't worry too much about getting it all done right this minute.


I grew up in a regimented home where nothing was allowed out of place, not even our bedrooms, so now I quite enjoy having a lived in look, untidy sure, dirty not.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you eat spinach? I think it would go well with the bacon and potatoes?


Yes spinach does go very well with it. I do love spinach, I have started using baby kale In place of spinach. It is much better for you and flat leaf parsely is even better. Lots of times all three go into my smoothies which are more veggie than fruit. Seth calls them a salad drink.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One good thing came out of my lack of sleep last night I now have lovely clean organised kitchen cupboards. 😄
> Maybe I can get the whole downstairs done with nighttime cleaning
> Sonja


Mum used to get her cleaning done at night too. I did many years agin not souch now though. I think Jack would wake the whole house of I tried cleaning at night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hee hee no I sure can't take it all with me. I do laugh when going through it though as there is a sizable amount that came from England. Enough for at least 5 jumpers for myself and a few rather long scarves as well. It will be fun to start a new collection, just not as large as I have now. The books will stay with Amy, or at least some of them will. There are some coming with me.


Of course you want to take some of your stuff- and you can ship stuff over but some is just not worth the cost involved. But you need to keep some familair things around you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nittergma, if it matters to you it matters to us. We are your built in support system.


Well said, Joy!! Your answer is right on and we'll all agree.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Budasha* meant to comment on your deck; it is so restful looking. A wonderful place to knit. DH had to stop working on my deck temporarily but at least it now has a roof on it. I'll be so glad when it is completed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh thank you Joy for posting this, we are going to try it, I doubt if ours will taste as good as yours, but if we don't try it, we'll never know. lol


Once the beet slices are rehydrated, Kaye Jo, just use whatever recipe(s) you would use with fresh beets.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody the monster pants are just too cute for words. Hope your headache is better.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. I have been absent today. Spent most of the day knitting and went for groceries this afternoon. It was so hot you walked from the door to the car and you were covered in sweat. So the heat did me in and had a really horrible headache. Had to lay down for a while when we got back.
> 
> Took this pic at 7:30pm of the sun setting. It is 10 inured later and it is down behind the trees now.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think she will be glad when this is over


And you will be glad also, Daralene, and it will all be acceptable for you to feel that way. Some times the relief at its being over can lessen the grief of her passing and God will not judge you as unacceptable. Trust me. Your heart may be sad on occasions but you may still rejoice that it is over for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here in Georgia Pre-K (pre-kindergarten) is at 4 and Kindergarten is at 5.A child must be 6 by 9/1 to begin 1st grade. Other states may be different .


darowil said:


> Somehow I missed Carens post- is kindergrten the beginning of school? For us in South Australia it is the year before school start around 4. School they start at 5.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that cowl is lovely. I enjoy doing cables myself.


Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been doing my cleaning at night lately too. Did actually go to be at 11:30 last night which for me is early. Put the lavender on my feet/soles. Seemed to work a bit. 


Swedenme said:


> One good thing came out of my lack of sleep last night I now have lovely clean organised kitchen cupboards. 😄
> Maybe I can get the whole downstairs done with nighttime cleaning
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daralene, you and your Mum and sisters are in my prayers. This is a difficult time for you all, make the most of the good moments, and remember to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Watched on news about the manhunt going on north of Chicago. Praying that all of you folks in that area are safe. So sad and prayers for our law enforcement officers being targeted lately. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I.must apologize for not responding to everyone by name but I will try and catch up. In the meantime. I hope you will accept my sincere thanks to all of you.


Daralene, don't feel you must keep abreast of all going on here (that is my task, this week! -with Kate being on holiday) I for one had not responded immediately, partly I was tired, partly to be honest I was a bit overwhelmed by all that you are going through. You will eventually be able to look back and know that everyone was there for Mom, at this juncture of her life. Prayers for your whole family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of course you want to take some of your stuff- and you can ship stuff over but some is just not worth the cost involved. But you need to keep some familair things around you.


The cost of shipping is not worth keeping most things. Clothes I will replace, I've lost enough weight that most winter clothes won't fit me. I bought just enough summer things to get by this year even some of them are a bit large now. I am working on taking photos of cards and such that I have left after the fire. People keep asking if I want this that or the other thing, I politely decline. Even if it is something I really would like to have. I am shipping some of my knitting needles and crochet hooks over starting next week. I will sell all my cooking/ baking things,it is more cost effective to replace what I need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I never knew that in South Aust it is called reception! Here we call it Prep .... short for preparation.


Here it used to be 'new entrants' but I have no idea what it is now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is already too muggy. It is supposed to be 30c/86f today with a 93% humidity. I'm glad I have a slow day today, lots of indoor things planned. 

Morning coffee and the sunrise today. 

Healing thoughts and calming energy for those in need of them. HUGS for all. 
Life never gives you more than you can handle, even if it doesn't feel like it sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The cost of shipping is not worth keeping most things. Clothes I will replace, I've lost enough weight that most winter clothes won't fit me. I bought just enough summer things to get by this year even some of them are a bit large now. I am working on taking photos of cards and such that I have left after the fire. People keep asking if I want this that or the other thing, I politely decline. Even if it is something I really would like to have. I am shipping some of my knitting needles and crochet hooks over starting next week. I will sell all my cooking/ baking things,it is more cost effective to replace what I need.


You would have a lost of things that were important in the fire so that is one advantage now of the fire! Less stuff you might have wanted to keep otherwise.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


Beautiful ! Maybe a one day project ?.....I would like to try. Have so many would like to do projects 😳


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and hugs.


From me too, I'm glad the oxygen is helping also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your cowl is gorgeous Kaye , you used a beautiful colour .
> Are you going to put large buttons on it ?
> Sonja


Not too big, I have to make sure they'll fit through the buttonholes.
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already too muggy. It is supposed to be 30c/86f today with a 93% humidity. I'm glad I have a slow day today, lots of indoor things planned.
> 
> Morning coffee and the sunrise today.
> 
> ...


Beautiful sky.
I agree, though sometimes it feels like a lot more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Once the beet slices are rehydrated, Kaye Jo, just use whatever recipe(s) you would use with fresh beets.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Awesome!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You would have a lost of things that were ijprtant int he fire so that is one advantage now of the fire! Less stuff you might have wanted to keep otherwise.


There sure is a lot less stuff. Things I thought were important are not so important. It's the memories and the closeness of family and friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful sky.
> I agree, though sometimes it feels like a lot more.


Today it sure feels much warmer than what it is, even poor Jack is just lazing about. Much different from the photo I got this morning from ablut 30 miles south of Glasgow. A bit wet at 10:30am their time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Only to p19 tonight, distracted by solving geocache puzzle. giving up for night as it is after 11pm. Not as cold tonight as it was last night, that was a true winter blast of 3C here, over 10 degrees higher tonight.

Stay safe and angel hugs to those who need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


darowil said:


> Now that is something I don't do when I am awake at night! Mind you I should be doing some as we have my family coming for take away tomorrow night. It is my brothers birthday and Mums is 2 weeks away. So trying to finish a pair of socks for him and a cape for Mum. Cape will not be done, but I will see her closer to her birthday so I can give it to her then. But last time I saw one of great nephews he told me he had lost his hat I knitted him. So I promised him a new one which I hadn't done- but a few days ago I heard they are coming so need to finish it for him.And since then their sister has come to live with theml so I am knitting her a hat as well. Great nephews done, great nieces should be and maybe the socks (onto the last leg-toe up).
> And maybe I can get back to baby stuff but time to start Christmas knitting for office staff as well- and there are more this year as well! Think I should do socks as I have some already.


Sounds like you are doing a lot of knitting Margaret and also have a lot of knitting to do . How is your baby knitting coming along ? 
sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already too muggy. It is supposed to be 30c/86f today with a 93% humidity. I'm glad I have a slow day today, lots of indoor things planned.
> 
> Morning coffee and the sunrise today.


Great coffee and lovely sunrise. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Sounds like you are doing a lot of knitting Margaret and also have a lot of knitting to do . How is your baby knitting coming along ?
> sonja


very slowly. Keep thinking I will be able to get to it and something else crops up. Both hats done for tomorrow night- hopefully the small one fits.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 10am. Just caught up and should get out of bed. Want to get some work done on the monster longies. Headache is feeling better today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great coffee and lovely sunrise. Thank you.


Thank you and you are most welcome. It is very overcast and if feels as if I am breathing water it is so humid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Today it sure feels much warmer than what it is, even poor Jack is just lazing about. Much different from the photo I got this morning from ablut 30 miles south of Glasgow. A bit wet at 10:30am their time.


Thought it was going to rain here too this morning but it's brightened up and now just light fluffy clouds 
You must be really busy sorting everything out , the way the weeks are flying past you will be this side of the pond before you know it 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought it was going to rain here too this morning but it's brightened up and now just light fluffy clouds
> You must be really busy sorting everything out , the way the weeks are flying past you will be this side of the pond before you know it
> Sonja


Yes lots of sorting going on. I was offered if I wanted to put my stuff into an acuction, I will take advantage of that for a lot of things. I have all my stock pots and canning pots sold to a dear friend. I know they will be well used and taken care of. Only about nine weeks from now. I am a bit nervous I won't have everything taken care of in time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


That's very pretty but I can sure see you would have to be paying close attention with those different cables. Does it get buttons or sewed up?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes it was quite stormy here, wind and heavy rain but we were very lucky. Some trees came down in the area but no damage that I have heard of and no power outages.
> The lower coast and mainland got it much worse than we did.,people are still without,power.


I'm glad you had no damage from the storm. 
I think it was Saterna(not sure of the spelling) Island that the news said had the worst winds. 
Shirley sent a message saying all they had in Duncan was rains at night so they were lucky. I saw on the Nationsl last night some are still without power & getting very fed up with the delays.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I.must apologize for not responding to everyone by name but I will try and catch up. In the meantime. I hope you will accept my sincere thanks to all of you.


No worries. Hope you get your mom settled. It's so hard seeing those we love fade away regardless of age. I'm glad you've managed some good memories with her. Hope you manage to get some sleep.
Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had no damage from the storm.
> I think it was Saterna(not sure of the spelling) Island that the news said had the worst winds.
> Shirley sent a message saying all they had in Duncan was rains at night so they were lucky. I saw on the Nationsl last night some are still without power & getting very fed up with the delays.


So do you have a lot of overhead power cables in Canada 
They were going to try and faze them out here but some say it will be to expensive so it will be slow going but in Sweden they are very rare I think they still have some telephone ones in rural areas

Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just time for a quick post right now.

I'm off shortly to meet some to the GED students at Susan's place to see if they are comfortable with me to help with their tutoring needs.

I have 23 trays done or in process with the dehydrating of the beets. Have one more 2 gallon pot of them cooked. These are the much smaller beets that I may just go ahead and pickle and process so that I can share them next time at KAP, if anyone wants any of them. I'll see how many pints I can get of them.

I've come across a 10# bag of small Idaho-type potatoes that I'm going to lose if I can't get something done with them--either dried or canned/frozen in potato soup. Need to search out the directions for both.

Supper last night was absolutely delicious. Tonight might be another story as I have no ideas at the moment.

Hope to get back later. Play nice together, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, thank you.
Darlene, I know your vigil is hard and exhausting for you and your sisters. Yet it is a gift that you can be there to care for your mom in her time of passing. I'm glad you had some loving moments. We are so blessed to have hospice as they do an outstanding job. I was privileged to be a hospice volunteer and truly respect hospice teams and philosophy.
Gwen, Rookie lavender didn't work, but I smelled pretty!
Caren, what a busy and special time for you. Good luck with the onerous job of sorting and deciding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear someone else gets talking I to visiting stores by the GKs. The other day I told GD we were gong to the Liquor Store to get flat boxes for my tomatoes. She said the " Licorice store" has toys, Grandma & a really nice tea set. Lol. The TruValue, hardware store sells toys & everything else, they have a box of licorice at the counter to give kids when parents are shopping so it's become the licorice store. 


mags7 said:


> Thank you. So many homes in the Vancouver area had trees fall on their homes and vehicles.
> Now a lot of places are worried about flooding as the rivers are raging.
> We are very fortunate where we live, weather events like this are few and far between.
> I can't imagine living through some of the storms in Eastern Canada and in places in the U.S.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I never knew that in South Aust it is called reception! Here we call it Prep .... short for preparation.


Here they call it Playschool, for 3 & 4 yrs olds, usually one morning a week for 3 yr olds& 2 mornings for 4 yr olds but not mandatory & you must pay for it. Kindergarden is alternate full days for 5 yr olds & is mandatory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we have an extra year of primary school than most states as well (one ess year of high school). WHile when I was at school it didn't really matter now that they have the extra year of school and mature earlier year 7 really should be high school- no way are girls turning 13 still children and should be being treated as teenagers- not easy in a school with 5 year olds as well. And what impact would having them around have on the younger children as well?


Our school has aol grades, kindergarden to grade 12, 2 different play areas though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And you will be glad also, Daralene, and it will all be acceptable for you to feel that way. Some times the relief at its being over can lessen the grief of her passing and God will not judge you as unacceptable. Trust me. Your heart may be sad on occasions but you may still rejoice that it is over for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well said, Joy.
I have said that sometimes death is not a bad thing, when people cannot get better it is sometimes kinder when they go although it is hard on those left behind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia Pre-K (pre-kindergarten) is at 4 and Kindergarten is at 5.A child must be 6 by 9/1 to begin 1st grade. Other states may be different .


Here they just have to be 6 by end of Dec. There was talk of moving it back one month each year until end of Aug but it hasn't happened.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Only to p19 tonight, distracted by solving geocache puzzle. giving up for night as it is after 11pm. Not as cold tonight as it was last night, that was a true winter blast of 3C here, over 10 degrees higher tonight.
> 
> Stay safe and angel hugs to those who need.


A true winter blast :lol: Still "summer here" & it went down to 3C last night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So do you have a lot of overhead power cables in Canada
> They were going to try and faze them out here but some say it will be to expensive so it will be slow going but in Sweden they are very rare I think they still have some telephone ones in rural areas
> 
> Sonja


Most power is overhead here except in cites. The only underground we have is the approx 30 feet from the pole across the lawn to the house. Storms are always a big issue, last summer some of the big towers went over in a tornado, we were without power for about 30 hours & some areas over a week. That's why we are talking of getting a better generator.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope you start sleeping better soon or you can come & start on my cupboards.

Caren, it must be so hard sorting for such a move, I can't imagine. I forgot to comment about yesterday's breakfast, I'll have to try that. 

Well, must get moving, I got some fruit in the steam juicer, it's just done, now I have to run over to the neighbors & get a pail of crabapples to steam & mix with this juice for jelly. I was out & picked corn & cery to exchange for the apples.
I found a recipe for Tangy Dill Relish after Kay mentioning it & a friend & I are planning to get together later & make a batch to see if we like it. She just bought a fancy new meat grinder/mixer & wants to try it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


mags7 said:


> Thank you. So many homes in the Vancouver area had trees fall on their homes and vehicles.
> Now a lot of places are worried about flooding as the rivers are raging.
> We are very fortunate where we live, weather events like this are few and far between.
> I can't imagine living through some of the storms in Eastern Canada and in places in the U.S.
> ...


Is dollarama something to do with dolls or dollars ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Pacer, Thank you we just have to keep hoping and praying for our little boy.He was 8lbs 9oz born so a good healthy weight to give him a good start. Catherine's milk has been fed to him through a tube to his tummy so he's getting good nourishment, as he's very tired and cannot feed normally.
> Thank you all for being there, it's means such a lot. Fan


Such a lot of heart break in your family. Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they call it Playschool, for 3 & 4 yrs olds, usually one morning a week for 3 yr olds& 2 mornings for 4 yr olds but not mandatory & you must pay for it. Kindergarden is alternate full days for 5 yr olds & is mandatory.


Here it's nursery for 3 year olds ( free) not compulsory but most go and school the term before they are five but I think you can hold off till child is 5 and it's called reception . In Sweden they don't start school till they are 7 but there are kindergarten s for them to go to if they want with an after school club attached to a lot of them . I did my nursery training in a beautiful one thought it was the norm till I came here and worked in the small nurseries and to this day they are still small nurseries here
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, today I jumped into 25# of fresh beets and spent 2 hours washing and scrubbing them, put them into 2 separate stock pots according to estimate of sizes, and them it took several hours for the larger pot to cook all in it. They were piled in nearly to the top of the pot so I had to keep the temp lower to keep from boiling over.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My goodness, you are the busy one. Don't overdo it though. I just had fresh beets for lunch. Loaded up at the market while they're available.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been absent today. Got a bit more organized. I spent 4 1/2 hours doing laundry. Thank goodness it is done. 👍 Got the dishes done as well. My friends Mom gave me a microwave stand so I can move the microwave off the counter. We have only one small counter so this was greatly appreciated.
> 
> Finally sat down to knit and watched some Netflix.
> Cast on another pair of Grumpy Bum monster longies for my friend at work. This pair will be orange and navy blue.
> ...


Sounds like you might be working too hard, Mel. Take it easy; you don't want to have a relapse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The more the merrier we can make it a permanent knitting cruise


Count me in. I want to go somewhere and the cruise sounds perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you start sleeping better soon or you can come & start on my cupboards.
> 
> Caren, it must be so hard sorting for such a move, I can't imagine. I forgot to comment about yesterday's breakfast, I'll have to try that.
> 
> ...


I'll come and clean your cupboards if you feed me some of your lovely fruit not overly keen on vegtables will eat them but fruit I love especially fresh berries 😄
sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, just saw the photos of your DGDs and they are adorable. Beautiful like their grandmother.
> 
> The premiere went well. Son and family almost didn't make it as DIL's mother came and visited with her older sister, so they went to pick her up and the drive back had over 1 1/2 hrs. of slow down because of construction and loads of traffic with the college here starting up. We saved them seats and they got in just as it was starting. They showed the movie right at the beginning of the festival, so if they had been any later they would have missed it. DGS had the whole beginning of the movie as it was showing the star as a young boy. He didn't have any talking but it was wonderful as it showed him sitting under a tree, doing homework, eating, sleeping, drawing, having birthdays, (other grandson was at the birthday.) playing basketball, (other DGS was in this scene too.) I'm not sure quite how long his part was but it was much longer than I thought it would be. It was filmed in our city so we recognized many of the locations and the home used along the canal was actually the home the film maker grew up in. I was so proud of them. DIL was reduced to tears. Glad my sweet sis came to share in this special time.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful treat to see your family on film. Any chance that you can get a copy? I was only ever in Pittsburgh once to attend a conference and then I flew home in the dark so I didn't get to see much of the city. Sorry to hear that your mom is confused. Hope it's only temporary and she'll be joyful soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I see you asked about the CSA last week and yes, I am a member. Probably more info than you asked for but I will see if I can pull up their rates. There are CSA's that are less as you give of your time to work on the farm. DH and I don't do that so we have to pay more than other CSA's where you work and I get a bouquet.
> 
> I've never heard of the CSA but it sounds great, and the cost doesn't seem to be unreasonable.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you.
> Darlene, I know your vigil is hard and exhausting for you and your sisters. Yet it is a gift that you can be there to care for your mom in her time of passing. I'm glad you had some loving moments. We are so blessed to have hospice as they do an outstanding job. I was privileged to be a hospice volunteer and truly respect hospice teams and philosophy.
> Gwen, Rookie lavender didn't work, but I smelled pretty!
> Caren, what a busy and special time for you. Good luck with the onerous job of sorting and deciding.


Thank you. I have decided if I don't get to sorting something I will be okay. Some things I'm getting help with, the dishes are the biggest task of all. I have had service for 12 for so many years it is strange to think in smaller size casserole dishes and roasters. I won't replace any of those into, after the move. I have given all my crock pots away to homes I hope will use them. The deciding is mostly little things now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been another lovely day here followed by a lovely evening
> Walked a lot further than I was going to with mishka . I don't know who needed a drink the most . She sure marched me home quick smart
> I think if she had been off her lead she would have been home with her feet up well before me
> Sonja


What a lovely place for a walk! I see that Julie and I are on the same wave-length. :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you're so far away, my tomatoes have gone completely crazy, I've already picked about 40 or 50 pounds & in the week since then there are tons more big ones, maybe that's a project the GKs can help with tomorrow. I may also get them t help pull the onions & bundle them to dry.
> We've had lots of broccoli & I dont know what I'll do with all the red cabbage.
> My friend was giving me a bad time last night about the size of my garden.
> 
> I grew Kentucky pole beans this year fr the first time, I'm thinking that will be the only kind I will grow in future, very prolific & they don't seem to get old/woody quickly like other varieties.


I could use some tomatoes now. Too bad you're so far away. Will have to see if my brother has any to spare.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So there were no haircuts or hair dyed today but that is ok. It was a great day spent with family. The past week was forgotten and we had a wonderful time. Memories were shared and jokes. Laughter, hugs and tears. Today is 7 years since my fil passed. We had dinner and just enjoyed our time together today. Hair done another day. 👍


It does look like you had a wonderful family day. No pictures of you though. Were you behind the camera?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi, everyone! I am home again. DH surprised me after our RV rally, and we had another week vacation. We went to Pennsylvania to visit some RV friends, then on a bit farther to a campground we had been to before, in a very small town.
> 
> On Thursday, we drove 5 hours to the eastern side of Pennsylvania to go to the Martin Guitar factory and museum for a very nice and informative tour, which was also free! We also stopped at the Crayola Crayon store, but did not go to the tour, as they wanted $18 each for anyone over 2!!!!! Gulp! We did buy 2 tins for $19.99 each, that we could fill with as many markers and or crayons as we could fit in them. One went to each family for the grands to share. DD & family stopped on their way home from the last night of our local fair, to deliver donuts to DH made by the band booster for the local high school where the fair is held. It's tradition to get at least 1 dozen each year. This is the first year in 56 that I have not attended that fair. Anyway, we gave the kids their box (other grands already got theirs, they were here when we got home) and Arianna wanted to color right away. She had to go home instead. Got a text just minutes after they left. Arianna had managed to open the tin in the car! Stinker. Got a text after they got home. Arianna HAD to color! Photo was attached. That girl loves her "colors".  Other than Wednesday night, when we had to be up at the crack of dawn to leave for the tours, I have slept at least 10 hours a night. Won't be much longer before we head that way tonight, tho DH is watching 007 James Bond. Don't ask which one, I don't know! This is the 3rd tonight.
> 
> Prayers for all. I have not read any further, and have also not had a chance to read the past 2 weeks. I will catch up as I can.


Wow, that was a lot to tour Crayola. There is a Crayola plant near where I used to live. They had tours and I never heard that they charged for that. Nice that you were able to buy some for the grands.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just pretending to be asleep so we wouldn't have to get out of Grandpa's new chair in the family room. We were just too comfortable. Had a womderful weekend with all of the grandkids here.


Don't we look comfortable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone from a very wet part of Kent, we had a spectaccular thunderstorm last night, it was so loud Molly my scardy cat dog shot up the stairs and tried to hide under my duvet lol. The storm was still rumbling about this moning and it poured with rain but allthough being very overcast seems to have cleared a bit this afternoon.
> Yesterday was a lovely sunny day but sadly the village summer fair was a washout, there were loads of stalls including a hog roast but very few people walking round.
> Hope everyone is OK, my thoughts and prayers toall those in need and hugs to all. lyn


What a shame your craft fair was a washout. As you say, maybe nearer Christmas will be better for you. Hope so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working down the first sleeve. Found my smallest (shortest) circular.
> Horrible wet morning here.


Looks like you're getting to the home stretch. I can't believe how beautiful that colour is. I just love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is hid at the bottom of the garden under a bush pity she didn't go there before he did it
> Sonja


Then she must have some idea of what she looks like


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on my Monster longies. Almost ready to separate for the legs. ☺ colors chosen by the Mom are navy blue and orange.


Those are really colourful longies. Good job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely place for a walk! I see that Julie and I are on the same wave-length. :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like you're getting to the home stretch. I can't believe how beautiful that colour is. I just love it.


The colour seldom shows true- looks much more pink than to the eye- where I was at before sitting to the computer, this morning (Thursday 3rd September).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they call this a beach tote but i think it would make a great knitting bag - think i will show it to heidi - i would want mine with a liner with all kinds of pockets - i don't ask for much - do i? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/08/31/drawsting-bucket-tote


That's a lovely tote. Hope you can talk Heidi into making it for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous, Julie and not far to go :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Then she must have some idea of what she looks like


She does not like being groomed at all and you can't say the bath word to her as her ears go down and she hides under the table 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous, Julie and not far to go :thumbup:


Thanks Norma- just the second sleeve! And to finish this cuff- time for Brekkie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She does not like being groomed at all and you can't say the bath word to her as her ears go down and she hides under the table
> Sonja


Ringo doesn't object to being bathed, but it only happens when he is seriously muddy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous, Julie and not far to go :thumbup:


I think it's gorgeous too Julie are you going to parcel it off as soon as you have finished ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's gorgeous too Julie are you going to parcel it off as soon as you have finished ?
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja!
That is the general idea- mind you the postage will be quite a bit- I am anticipating around $30. The weather is unlikely to be warm now in Scotland till after this next Spring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo doesn't object to being bathed, but it only happens when he is seriously muddy.


That's when it happens here . But it's been a while since its been so dry . There is a dip in the path we walk leading to a stream and if it rains heavy the water runs down the grass like a stream and she goes on her side and slides down runs back up and does it again then she ends up muddy especially as she is white underneath


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja!
> That is the general idea- mind you the postage will be quite a bit- I am anticipating around $30. The weather is unlikely to be warm now in Scotland till after this next Spring.


Your cousin will get plenty of wear out of it if the weather stays like it has this summer up in Scotland


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's when it happens here . But it's been a while since its been so dry . There is a dip in the path we walk leading to a stream and if it rains heavy the water runs down the grass like a stream and she goes on her side and slides down runs back up and does it again then she ends up muddy especially as she is white underneath


 :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: he is white bellied,too- but had more incentive to tromp up and down his mud path, barking at next door's dog, at the old house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your cousin will get plenty of wear out of it if the weather stays like it has this summer up in Scotland


She will be able to fit lots underneath, I suspect- plenty of 'positive' ease.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, I have 2 dehydrators--round with stackable trays over a heating element. The one with an electric fan has 5 trays (and lid, of course) and gets results much faster than the other one which has only 3 trays and a lid. I just transfer from the slower to the faster unit. When the slices are finished, I bag them in a gallon-sized bag and stash in a door shelf of the fridge. If I'm freezing them, I extract as much air as possible while sealing the bag.
> 
> Not as quick as pressure canning the cooked beet slices, but I don't have the effort, ingredients, and time involved with the canning. I can then rehydrate them, with a little advance thought, for a meal as pickled or ''Harvard'' beets that night or the next one. Just have to remember that they take up MUCH less room as dried ones than they do when rehydrated.So I have ended up with a rather large bowl of ''fresh'' beets on the table. LOLOL
> 
> ...


Thank you, Joy. I have 2 of the Ronco dehydrators that we use for beef jerky. DH likes beets, so I may buy a few to try dehydrating them. They would certainly take up much less room that way! I usually just buy him canned beets. To me, all the beets I have tried taste like dirt, so he can have them and I will find something else!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could say the same I'm wide awake again and it's now 4am here if I don't get some sleep soon it will be to late
> Sonja


Hope you manage some sleep soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea! If only David would either eat bacon cold or go in and use the microwave in the truck stops, I'd do that for him too. :thumbup:


Have David check to see if there is a small 12V electric frying pan that he could use to heat things in. Not as fast as a microwave, but it would work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone I finally got in but should be sleeping as mom finally fell asleep. Her days and nights are backwards. I texted Rookie on my phone to give you information since I o my got online for about 1 min. Hospice helped so much. Mom is on oxygen and I think I have to go. She is stirring hugs. Gorgeous cowl Poledra. I wNt to do that one and love that it has buttons. No sleep tonight.but will sleep tomorrow when sisters take over. Some funny things with mom and.very loving moments. I should get to go home as mom had some very rough days but Has come back to us. She is now more like our little girl. This is hard on the phone. Mom is having a conversation with someone oh. O, choking. Bye


Hugs and prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Watched on news about the manhunt going on north of Chicago. Praying that all of you folks in that area are safe. So sad and prayers for our law enforcement officers being targeted lately. Stay safe folks.


This is happening NW of where I live --- it's up nearby my BIL and SIL though and they set up across the street from my nephew's house not far from BIL and SIL. The nearby schools were kept on lock down for the whole day yesterday and were closed today. I'm hopeful that a citizen knows something and will call in information that will allow them to be found and arrested.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/us/illinois-police-officer-shot/index.html?sr=fb090115manhuntcontinues1115pVODtopLink

The manhunt is still underway and has been taken over by a special taskforce. There were reports of over 400 officers, 12 different municipalities, and at least 6 aircraft deployed in the hunt. There will be vigils and memorials set up for the slain officer for this evening. What a tragedy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Watched on news about the manhunt going on north of Chicago. Praying that all of you folks in that area are safe. So sad and prayers for our law enforcement officers being targeted lately. Stay safe folks.


I missed that. Haven't seen any news, or been on face book today. Keeping them all in my prayers, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, that was a lot to tour Crayola. There is a Crayola plant near where I used to live. They had tours and I never heard that they charged for that. Nice that you were able to buy some for the grands.


We thought it was outrageous! The Martin Guitar Factory tour was free. We really enjoyed that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colour seldom shows true- looks much more pink than to the eye- where I was at before sitting to the computer, this morning (Thursday 3rd September).


This is so pretty! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is so pretty! I can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks Tami! about a week's more work and I should be done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami! about a week's more work and I should be done!


I hope you get photos of it being worn, and are able to share them. Laying flat just won't do it justice, gorgeous as it is.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for Daralene's mom, and the family continue.
> 
> Good news about the young man!


~~~Ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you get photos of it being worn, and are able to share them. Laying flat just won't do it justice, gorgeous as it is.


I am hoping so! It will be rather nerve -wracking for me, till I see it on her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping so! It will be rather nerve -wracking for me, till I see it on her!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am slowly trying to catch up on last weeks TP. I see some of you have commented that you would like an address for Pearlone to send her a card. I have sent an email asking for permission to share it thru PM's, but have not had an answer yet. If you would like to send them to me, then I would send them on in one large envelope. Just send me a PM. I have both the PA and FL addresses. I am reluctant to share without her or her DH's permission. I sent her the t-shirts she ordered for KAP, and a goodie bag from KAP last week, but have not heard from her. I didn't expect to, but I do hope that she received it and that it brought her a little joy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have David check to see if there is a small 12V electric frying pan that he could use to heat things in. Not as fast as a microwave, but it would work!


We have a Coleman propane frying pan, looks just like an electric one but run-on the little propane bottles. I bought it for DH to use for fish frys on the lake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll come and clean your cupboards if you feed me some of your lovely fruit not overly keen on vegtables will eat them but fruit I love especially fresh berries 😄
> sonja


I would be happy to share.
I've made rose hip-crabapple jelly this morning. Will be interesting to see if it's good, I've never made it before. I didn't have to make alot of jams & jellies this year so decided to do a few different things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would be happy to share.
> I've made rose hip-crabapple jelly this morning. Will be interesting to see if it's good, I've never made it before. I didn't have to make alot of jams & jellies this year so decided to do a few different things.


Rosehip jelly takes me back to childhood in Scotland, when the whole school used to go gathering the Rosehips early in Autumn/late Summer. Hope it jells! Should do with the crab apples!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would be happy to share.
> I've made rose hip-crabapple jelly this morning. Will be interesting to see if it's good, I've never made it before. I didn't have to make alot of jams & jellies this year so decided to do a few different things.


I have had rose hip soup wasn't a fan but never tasted rose hip jelly . There are quite a few rose hip bushes not far from where I live 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had rose hip soup wasn't a fan but never tasted rose hip jelly . There are quite a few rose hip bushes not far from where I live
> Sonja


As a child I loved the jelly- very delicate flavour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you start sleeping better soon or you can come & start on my cupboards.
> 
> Caren, it must be so hard sorting for such a move, I can't imagine. I forgot to comment about yesterday's breakfast, I'll have to try that.
> 
> ...


 If the barn hadn't of burned and I lost most of the real I moortant things it would be much harder. Most of what I have I can replace as or if needed. When I moved from the farm I didn't take any furniture. I have only my own personal things. Clothing needs replacing any ways and wool, beads,craft items can replaced as well, just in smaller amounts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As a child I loved the jelly- very delicate flavour.


I think I will have to try it , the problem I have I associate rose hip with medicines


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I will have to try it , the problem I have I associate rose hip with medicines


Of course there was Rosehip Syrup too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course there was Rosehip Syrup too.


Exactly 😁


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> If the barn hadn't of burned and I lost most of the real I moortant things it would be much harder. Most of what I have I can replace as or if needed. When I moved from the farm I didn't take any furniture. I have only my own personal things. Clothing needs replacing any ways and wool, beads,craft items can replaced as well, just in smaller amounts.


That must have been terrifying and sad , I'm glad you are heading to happier times and a new adventure in your life and I hope you have lots of happy years ahead of you . 
Maybe you will be able to visit Yorks Christmas markets haven't been for a couple of years but it is a lovely market in a very old city 
Harrogate has one too but I don't think it's as big 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been terrifying and sad , I'm glad you are heading to happier times and a new adventure in your life and I hope you have lots of happy years ahead of you .
> Maybe you will be able to visit Yorks Christmas markets haven't been for a couple of years but it is a lovely market in a very old city
> Harrogate has one too but I don't think it's as big
> Sonja


Yes it was terrifying, I was devastated at first there were many family memories stored in there as well as almost all my crafts, wool everything that wasn't used daily. In the bottom half was a complete wood work shop along with wood to build with. Then the animals were in three too. Well the animals we're outside when it burned but I had to get rid of them. It has all turned out for the better in the end. My life is much happier, I am excited to start this new chapter. Thank you I too hope there are many happy years ahead. I am sure there will be. 
I will be sure to keep the Christmas Markets in mind. I have sort of gotten stopped with my snowflakes lately, seems there things have taken priority at the moment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Budasha I was behind the camera. Of course Noah was the object of affection and star of the show. &#9786;

Julie I am so much more in love with the gansey every time I see it. &#10084;

Tami Ohio I am going to pm you. 

The boys had a run and a good wrestle this afternoon. They are all pooped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Budasha I was behind the camera. Of course Noah was the object of affection and star of the show. ☺
> 
> Julie I am so much more in love with the gansey every time I see it. ❤
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel!
I am looking forward to reworking my ideas- at least two more to go! It is good when the dogs are resting!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie's, your cousin is one lucky lady to be gifted with such a lovely sweater.
Maya and I walked 45 minute.....but I had late start and it was too hot for her. Poor baby threw up when we got home. Need to stop going in heat. Fall coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slowly trying to catch up on last weeks TP. I see some of you have commented that you would like an address for Pearlone to send her a card. I have sent an email asking for permission to share it thru PM's, but have not had an answer yet. If you would like to send them to me, then I would send them on in one large envelope. Just send me a PM. I have both the PA and FL addresses. I am reluctant to share without her or her DH's permission. I sent her the t-shirts she ordered for KAP, and a goodie bag from KAP last week, but have not heard from her. I didn't expect to, but I do hope that she received it and that it brought her a little joy.


Based on comments from her SIL on the Connections thread on KP, I've gone ahead and sent her address to a couple of our Tea Party people. I sent her a card, too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you can get over that cold quickly. Try putting some Vick's on your feet with socks on tonight so you can get some sleep instead of coughing.


I started the honey and cinnamon and that is helping tremendously. I don't have any Vick's in the house so I will have to pick up some to keep on hand.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I just wrote a long note, but it disappeared...??? Pfui!

Anyway...thanks to all who expressed care & concern for my friend's mom. the mom is doing better, but will have weeks of rehab and round-the-clock care. Of course,m the insurance is a complicating issue. My friend is stressed! 
I spent the last 2 days cooking a variety of dishes and meals for her freezer. Should hold for a little while.

We travel back to Ohio on Friday...for the long Labor Day weekend. Just about everyone in the nuclear family will be there, and we will have an extended reunion on Sunday afternoon. More cooking for me! Sadly, my DS was just told this afternoon that he has to work through the weekend so will miss most of the gathering. He was really looking forward to spending some time with his far-flung cousins who will be there. I'm keeping fingers crossed that he will work some kind of magic and make it out for part of the party.

Everyone have a safe weekend...healing vibes going out to all in need. Happy celebrations to all.....find something to celebrate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie's, your cousin is one lucky lady to be gifted with such a lovely sweater.
> Maya and I walked 45 minute.....but I had late start and it was too hot for her. Poor baby threw up when we got home. Need to stop going in heat. Fall coming.


I am lucky too, Joy- Jean bought the yarn with no quibbling, and had it freighted to me. It looks like I will have most of the third cone over!
Poor Maya!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colour seldom shows true- looks much more pink than to the eye- where I was at before sitting to the computer, this morning (Thursday 3rd September).


It's just beautiful, Julie!!!

Caren, sending you hugs as you go through the downsizing and packing process. Having just gone through it, I know it can be wrenching at times, but I have loved the feeling of lightness living with less stuff.

Hugs to Daralene, too. I'm glad Hospice is with you all and your mom. They can be as helpful to family as to the patient. You will have no regrets about spending this time with her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> It's just beautiful, Julie!!!


Thank you, so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


looking good, excellent contrast! I am started on the third zig-zag!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Just time for a quick post right now.
> 
> I'm off shortly to meet some to the GED students at Susan's place to see if they are comfortable with me to help with their tutoring needs.
> 
> ...


I love pickled beets so I would be delighted to receive such a gift at the next KAP. I hope things go well with the new GED students. I hope you get some rest with all this canning/dehydrating you are doing. Supper at our house was spaghetti. Matthew decided to eat leftover pizza tonight. He eats his own meal many nights so that worked out for everyone. Now that the boys are adults, I make one meal. If it is not what one or the other will eat, I let them fend for themselves. No sense in fighting it. I use to try that route when they were younger, but it just didn't work. Oldest son has difficulty with some foods due to health problems suffered as an infant and toddler and Matthew truly fits the autism food spectum. We have gotten him to try things along the way in life. He will eat more foods as a result of that, but many items he just couldn't tolerate. Textures are a huge thing with him. Whether it is food or fabrics, he has to touch first to see if he can deal with it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


The face really brings these pants to life. I love seeing them and can't wait to see yours as well. NIce job. I know they will be treasured.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is happening NW of where I live --- it's up nearby my BIL and SIL though and they set up across the street from my nephew's house not far from BIL and SIL. The nearby schools were kept on lock down for the whole day yesterday and were closed today. I'm hopeful that a citizen knows something and will call in information that will allow them to be found and arrested.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/us/illinois-police-officer-shot/index.html?sr=fb090115manhuntcontinues1115pVODtopLink
> 
> The manhunt is still underway and has been taken over by a special taskforce. There were reports of over 400 officers, 12 different municipalities, and at least 6 aircraft deployed in the hunt. There will be vigils and memorials set up for the slain officer for this evening. What a tragedy!


So sad to see so many officers being killed this month. I hope things settle down and get back under control.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma...So glad you are able to be with your mom right now. Please take care of yourself while you are there. 

Julie...The Gansey is coming along beautifully.

I am enjoying the discussions on harvesting from the gardens and the standards for starting school in so many places. 

Caren...Wishing you well with all the sorting. You will do just fine. Is the custody battle done for Seth? Does he even see his mother? He is such a precious young man.

I have been cooking and doing dishes tonight. I took Matthew for a haircut tonight and he thanked me. We also stopped at the bank and picked up cold beverages as it is over 90*F here. Tomorrow will be laundry and packing as well as a little bit of shopping. It is suppose to be over 90*F all weekend and we will mostly be working on outside tasks at the house. I will not be online at all this weekend. We will not have television or computer access.

I guess it is time to get going. Matthew wants me to cut yarn for his next Kumihimo. We had to find a bright yellow for this one. He is getting comfortable with my stash.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Matthew has these issues with food items, Mary.

I will say it again though that we are so blessed with Tim's situation. He is happy and pleasant probably 98% of the time and will eat just about anything I set before him, if he can transfer it to his mouth. Spinach is usually creamed as are peas; corn is easier with a spoon and that's okay. Breads for sandwiches must be chewy enough to hold up to the strength of the spastic contractions in his hand; pop is not of the least interest to him; cold/cooled coffee with sweetener is tolerable; cold tea is passable; water 'will not rust my pipes'; lemonade is a favorite. 

Yogurt with a banana sliced into it is a must for breakfast, regardless of whatever else is on the menu. And on Saturday mornings he always requests ''something warm for breakfast'' but is not picky about anything.

We ended up with pan grilled smoked sausage, home fries with onions, Waldorf salad, carrot sticks and the leftover creamed spinach and applesauce and canned peaches and some cottage cheese. There was just enough to go around without a lot of leftovers. Yea!!

I'm off to try to get some knitting done tonight.

Love you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's yarn is now cut and he is already working on his next Kumihimo. He is doing a total of six strands of yarn. I expect that he will start doing more strands soon. He is using yellow, purple, and green for this one. He was thinking of doing 5 strands of yarn instead of 6. I am not sure that it can be done with an odd number, but leave it up to Matthew and he will attempt it. 

We are driving an alternate route to Ohio this weekend due to random shootings at vehicles driving along Interstate 94 and 69. Kehinkle...this is happening between Battlecreek and Walker. Today a car had the passenger window shot out while driving this stretch of road. Had I known about these before KAP, I would have taken an alternate route then as well. I have traveled this stretch of road numerous times in the past 2 months. 

I am sleepy, so off to bed I go. Take care everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Sorry to hear that Matthew has these issues with food items, Mary.
> 
> I will say it again though that we are so blessed with Tim's situation. He is happy and pleasant probably 98% of the time and will eat just about anything I set before him, if he can transfer it to his mouth. Spinach is usually creamed as are peas; corn is easier with a spoon and that's okay. Breads for sandwiches must be chewy enough to hold up to the strength of the spastic contractions in his hand; pop is not of the least interest to him; cold/cooled coffee with sweetener is tolerable; cold tea is passable; water 'will not rust my pipes'; lemonade is a favorite.
> 
> ...


I am happy for you that Tim is not food fussy. Matthew does a lot of bread/tortilla shells. Cereal for breakfast and lots of milk throughout the day. He does tortilla shells and shredded cheese melted in the microwave. He won't do beef, spaghetti sauce, lettuce, tomatoes, soups, and so much more. I will adjust some meals for him, but not all. I would hate eating his limited selection of foods. He won't eat the baby carrots sold in the store as he tells me that they suck the juice out of them before putting them into the plastic bag. That is why we peel and cut the vegetables for the vegetable trays for KAP. He selects the colors he wants on the tray and helps me to prep the food. The fruits and vegetables cannot touch each other either. He will bake, but won't eat the baked goods. By the way, I have to do a fruit and vegetable tray for a meeting at church. That will be a week from this Sunday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Based on comments from her SIL on the Connections thread on KP, I've gone ahead and sent her address to a couple of our Tea Party people. I sent her a card, too.


OK, thanks. I have a couple that have PM'd me, I will go ahead and send it to them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I started the honey and cinnamon and that is helping tremendously. I don't have any Vick's in the house so I will have to pick up some to keep on hand.


I am glad the cinnamon and honey are working. The Vicks may not help the whole night, but at least will let you rest for a while, which will help you feel better. Be careful in the heat this weekend in Cincinnati. It is to be almost 90°F here this weekend, Cinci is supposed to be 89 Fri, 90 Sat, and 91 on Sunday, back to 89 on Monday. Be sure you all have plenty of water. I will wish you safe travels now, in case I forget, or get way laid and don't get back here before you leave.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just wrote a long note, but it disappeared...??? Pfui!
> 
> Anyway...thanks to all who expressed care & concern for my friend's mom. the mom is doing better, but will have weeks of rehab and round-the-clock care. Of course,m the insurance is a complicating issue. My friend is stressed!
> I spent the last 2 days cooking a variety of dishes and meals for her freezer. Should hold for a little while.
> ...


Good to hear your friend's mom is doing better. Sending good juju for the insurance complications.

Hope your son can work that magic. Twitching my nose to help him out! (Thinking the TV show Bewitched!)

Safe travels. Sounds like I won't see you this week. Maybe next week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie's, your cousin is one lucky lady to be gifted with such a lovely sweater.
> Maya and I walked 45 minute.....but I had late start and it was too hot for her. Poor baby threw up when we got home. Need to stop going in heat. Fall coming.


Poor Maya! And not good for you, either. Hope you are doing well, and can get off the steroids soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


Love them! By the looks, they will fit in length for quite some time. I need to start a pair for Arianna. They will wait. Her brother asked for a red beanie for Halloween. He wants to be Papa Smurf! A blue sweat shirt, red sweat pants, red felt covers for his shoes, and some blue face paint for his hands and face, and he will be good to go! So I will stop in the morning and get the red yarn. Now just to decide how many to cast on. I will probably do an adult size plain beanie with about 5-6 inches of ribbing. Should do the whole thing in ribbing, but hate to rib!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Matthew is not alone with food textures! I can eat shrimp once in a great while, but best if they are battered and deep fried. Can't get past the texture. I do love lobster though. And I am a hugely picky eater, but much better than I was when I met DH!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I.must apologize for not responding to everyone by name but I will try and catch up. In the meantime. I hope you will accept my sincere thanks to all of you.


Oh dear, do not worry about trying to keep up with us all individually, it's virtually impossible at the best of times, for any of us. Just take care of yourself and enjoy the time with your mom and sisters and know that we are hugging you from afar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...So glad you are able to be with your mom right now. Please take care of yourself while you are there.
> 
> Julie...The Gansey is coming along beautifully.
> 
> ...


Mary, if you will be working outside much this weekend, please take some light weight towel with you to soak in water and wrap around your necks. It will help you stay cooler. Do you have any of those moisture retaining crystals used for potted plants? If you can sew long strips, think of a long narrow tube, sew in in thirds. Leave an opening in the center one to put just 1/4 teaspoon, no more, in the center section, and sew it closed. Before you start work outside, soak these in cool water for at least a half an hour, squeegee off the excess water, and put around your neck. These sell for over $5 in Walmart in the summer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's yarn is now cut and he is already working on his next Kumihimo. He is doing a total of six strands of yarn. I expect that he will start doing more strands soon. He is using yellow, purple, and green for this one. He was thinking of doing 5 strands of yarn instead of 6. I am not sure that it can be done with an odd number, but leave it up to Matthew and he will attempt it.
> 
> We are driving an alternate route to Ohio this weekend due to random shootings at vehicles driving along Interstate 94 and 69. Kehinkle...this is happening between Battlecreek and Walker. Today a car had the passenger window shot out while driving this stretch of road. Had I known about these before KAP, I would have taken an alternate route then as well. I have traveled this stretch of road numerous times in the past 2 months.
> 
> I am sleepy, so off to bed I go. Take care everyone.


Stay safe! I had not heard about this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, do not worry about trying to keep up with us all individually, it's virtually impossible at the best of times, for any of us. Just take care of yourself and enjoy the time with your mom and sisters and know that we are hugging you from afar.


Well said!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today it sure feels much warmer than what it is, even poor Jack is just lazing about. Much different from the photo I got this morning from ablut 30 miles south of Glasgow. A bit wet at 10:30am their time.


Wet but very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Only to p19 tonight, distracted by solving geocache puzzle. giving up for night as it is after 11pm. Not as cold tonight as it was last night, that was a true winter blast of 3C here, over 10 degrees higher tonight.
> 
> Stay safe and angel hugs to those who need.


Back at you dear. 
And glad that you are warmer tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10am. Just caught up and should get out of bed. Want to get some work done on the monster longies. Headache is feeling better today.


Very glad that you are feeling better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes lots of sorting going on. I was offered if I wanted to put my stuff into an acuction, I will take advantage of that for a lot of things. I have all my stock pots and canning pots sold to a dear friend. I know they will be well used and taken care of. Only about nine weeks from now. I am a bit nervous I won't have everything taken care of in time.


I feel for you, it's got to be a bit of a nail biter, but I'm sure you'll make it just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very pretty but I can sure see you would have to be paying close attention with those different cables. Does it get buttons or sewed up?


 Thank you, it went pretty well once I got myself in the right mindset. 
Buttons, I'm going to make them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone else gets talking I to visiting stores by the GKs. The other day I told GD we were gong to the Liquor Store to get flat boxes for my tomatoes. She said the " Licorice store" has toys, Grandma & a really nice tea set. Lol. The TruValue, hardware store sells toys & everything else, they have a box of licorice at the counter to give kids when parents are shopping so it's become the licorice store.


LOL!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The lavender didn't particularly work for me either but like you said I sure smelled nice!


sassafras123 said:


> Joy, thank you.
> Darlene, I know your vigil is hard and exhausting for you and your sisters. Yet it is a gift that you can be there to care for your mom in her time of passing. I'm glad you had some loving moments. We are so blessed to have hospice as they do an outstanding job. I was privileged to be a hospice volunteer and truly respect hospice teams and philosophy.
> Gwen, Rookie lavender didn't work, but I smelled pretty!
> Caren, what a busy and special time for you. Good luck with the onerous job of sorting and deciding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colour seldom shows true- looks much more pink than to the eye- where I was at before sitting to the computer, this morning (Thursday 3rd September).


Oh Julie, I love the sleeve panels, that is beautiful patterning!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's when it happens here . But it's been a while since its been so dry . There is a dip in the path we walk leading to a stream and if it rains heavy the water runs down the grass like a stream and she goes on her side and slides down runs back up and does it again then she ends up muddy especially as she is white underneath


 :shock: LOL!! She sure has fun doesn't she?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have David check to see if there is a small 12V electric frying pan that he could use to heat things in. Not as fast as a microwave, but it would work!


Now that's not a bad idea, I will check online and see if I can find one, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will keep your family in that area in prayer as that is such a frighttening situation. We went through that several years ago; same sort of situation. They did catch the culprit and just had his trial this summer. He got life w/o parole.



RookieRetiree said:


> This is happening NW of where I live --- it's up nearby my BIL and SIL though and they set up across the street from my nephew's house not far from BIL and SIL. The nearby schools were kept on lock down for the whole day yesterday and were closed today. I'm hopeful that a citizen knows something and will call in information that will allow them to be found and arrested.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/us/illinois-police-officer-shot/index.html?sr=fb090115manhuntcontinues1115pVODtopLink
> 
> The manhunt is still underway and has been taken over by a special taskforce. There were reports of over 400 officers, 12 different municipalities, and at least 6 aircraft deployed in the hunt. There will be vigils and memorials set up for the slain officer for this evening. What a tragedy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know my DH, DD, and I would love to tour the guitar factory.


tami_ohio said:


> We thought it was outrageous! The Martin Guitar Factory tour was free. We really enjoyed that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is happening NW of where I live --- it's up nearby my BIL and SIL though and they set up across the street from my nephew's house not far from BIL and SIL. The nearby schools were kept on lock down for the whole day yesterday and were closed today. I'm hopeful that a citizen knows something and will call in information that will allow them to be found and arrested.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/us/illinois-police-officer-shot/index.html?sr=fb090115manhuntcontinues1115pVODtopLink
> 
> The manhunt is still underway and has been taken over by a special taskforce. There were reports of over 400 officers, 12 different municipalities, and at least 6 aircraft deployed in the hunt. There will be vigils and memorials set up for the slain officer for this evening. What a tragedy!


So sad for the officers family, I sure hope that they've caught them by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am slowly trying to catch up on last weeks TP. I see some of you have commented that you would like an address for Pearlone to send her a card. I have sent an email asking for permission to share it thru PM's, but have not had an answer yet. If you would like to send them to me, then I would send them on in one large envelope. Just send me a PM. I have both the PA and FL addresses. I am reluctant to share without her or her DH's permission. I sent her the t-shirts she ordered for KAP, and a goodie bag from KAP last week, but have not heard from her. I didn't expect to, but I do hope that she received it and that it brought her a little joy.


Oh wonderful, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a Coleman propane frying pan, looks just like an electric one but run-on the little propane bottles. I bought it for DH to use for fish frys on the lake.


I have a small charcoal grill for him, but he won't take that and use it, I don't know if he'd use a propane frying pan, but that could be a good option too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rosehip jelly takes me back to childhood in Scotland, when the whole school used to go gathering the Rosehips early in Autumn/late Summer. Hope it jells! Should do with the crab apples!


OOH YUM!! Love rosehips, used to eat them whenever we were tromping through the woods and came across wild ones.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rosehip jelly takes me back to childhood in Scotland, when the whole school used to go gathering the Rosehips early in Autumn/late Summer. Hope it jells! Should do with the crab apples!


It looks like it has jelled nicely, I'll have to try it at breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If the barn hadn't of burned and I lost most of the real I moortant things it would be much harder. Most of what I have I can replace as or if needed. When I moved from the farm I didn't take any furniture. I have only my own personal things. Clothing needs replacing any ways and wool, beads,craft items can replaced as well, just in smaller amounts.


Did a family member move into your old house? Or did you just sell it furnished?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


Those are going to be soooo cute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up in reading. Hope all of you traveling stay safe; unbelievable that people are shooting at vehicles on the roads. Just crazy.

Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though. 

Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry to hear that Matthew has these issues with food items, Mary.
> 
> I will say it again though that we are so blessed with Tim's situation. He is happy and pleasant probably 98% of the time and will eat just about anything I set before him, if he can transfer it to his mouth. Spinach is usually creamed as are peas; corn is easier with a spoon and that's okay. Breads for sandwiches must be chewy enough to hold up to the strength of the spastic contractions in his hand; pop is not of the least interest to him; cold/cooled coffee with sweetener is tolerable; cold tea is passable; water 'will not rust my pipes'; lemonade is a favorite.
> 
> ...


Wow! Your dinner sounds so good, I had subway with Marla earlier, but I think you are making me hungry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's yarn is now cut and he is already working on his next Kumihimo. He is doing a total of six strands of yarn. I expect that he will start doing more strands soon. He is using yellow, purple, and green for this one. He was thinking of doing 5 strands of yarn instead of 6. I am not sure that it can be done with an odd number, but leave it up to Matthew and he will attempt it.
> 
> We are driving an alternate route to Ohio this weekend due to random shootings at vehicles driving along Interstate 94 and 69. Kehinkle...this is happening between Battlecreek and Walker. Today a car had the passenger window shot out while driving this stretch of road. Had I known about these before KAP, I would have taken an alternate route then as well. I have traveled this stretch of road numerous times in the past 2 months.
> 
> I am sleepy, so off to bed I go. Take care everyone.


Oh my, I hope that they catch whomever is doing the shooting, stay safe. Sounds like board games, reading, and knitting, along with great conversation will be in order this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Mary!



pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...So glad you are able to be with your mom right now. Please take care of yourself while you are there.
> 
> Julie...The Gansey is coming along beautifully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am happy for you that Tim is not food fussy. Matthew does a lot of bread/tortilla shells. Cereal for breakfast and lots of milk throughout the day. He does tortilla shells and shredded cheese melted in the microwave. He won't do beef, spaghetti sauce, lettuce, tomatoes, soups, and so much more. I will adjust some meals for him, but not all. I would hate eating his limited selection of foods. He won't eat the baby carrots sold in the store as he tells me that they suck the juice out of them before putting them into the plastic bag. That is why we peel and cut the vegetables for the vegetable trays for KAP. He selects the colors he wants on the tray and helps me to prep the food. The fruits and vegetables cannot touch each other either. He will bake, but won't eat the baked goods. By the way, I have to do a fruit and vegetable tray for a meeting at church. That will be a week from this Sunday.


Matthew does a wonderful job of picking the fruits and veggies, they sure tasted good, I had some left over that we hadn't yet eaten and made them into a salad for dinner one night last week and it was so wonderful, I was thanking you both for my dinner that night. 
David can't do tomatoes, he can do tomato sauce based things and ketchup and stuff, but just can't get passed the texture of raw ones. 
He did finally get to where he likes mushrooms, but it took a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthew is not alone with food textures! I can eat shrimp once in a great while, but best if they are battered and deep fried. Can't get past the texture. I do love lobster though. And I am a hugely picky eater, but much better than I was when I met DH!


David had a very limited pallet, but he's gotten much better in the last several years, of course a lot of it was hiding things in dishes and not telling him until he'd been eating that dish for a year or so. lol
But raw tomatoes, he just can't do it, but he tries every single year when we get them off the vines in the back yard, I guess he's hoping that eventually they'll suddenly click. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up in reading. Hope all of you traveling stay safe; unbelievable that people are shooting at vehicles on the roads. Just crazy.
> 
> Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though.
> 
> Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


I think I remember you mentioning that they had gotten together after all these years, congratulations to them, that is wonderful! And they were obviously destined to be together. So nice that she asked you to stand with her. 
Happy Birthday to your DD! 
Be sure to post a pic of the necklace when you are done. 
Marla is busy making dog/cat collars. She said if you want to talk Kumihimo, call her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to knit on the sleeves of the cardi I'm doing, y'all have a good evening/afternoon or whatever it is wherever you are. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I love the sleeve panels, that is beautiful patterning!!!


Thanks so much, Kaye Jo! My ladder is not quite spot on- hope it doesn't bother her- I've obviously overshot here and there, by a row. I am NOT going back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOH YUM!! Love rosehips, used to eat them whenever we were tromping through the woods and came across wild ones.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks like it has jelled nicely, I'll have to try it at breakfast tomorrow


Would be nice on fresh toast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up in reading. Hope all of you traveling stay safe; unbelievable that people are shooting at vehicles on the roads. Just crazy.
> 
> Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though.
> 
> Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


Congratulations, all round! How nice your friend is marrying her old love.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11pm and I am heading to bed. 
Will check in tomorrow.
Night&#128564;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that sweater is beautiful. What will you make with the leftover cone of yarn?

Melody, cute pants.

Pacer, safe travels & hope you get everything finished with the house quickly.

I finished making the dill relish. Hope it's tasty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye Jo! My ladder is not quite spot on- hope it doesn't bother her- I've obviously overshot here and there, by a row. I am NOT going back.


That's called a design element Julie. lolol That's what we call those in my knit group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nite Mel, and everyone, I got caught doing a puzzle so now I am really getting off here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that's not a bad idea, I will check online and see if I can find one, thanks for the idea.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> I know my DH, DD, and I would love to tour the guitar factory.


It was really interesting! You got to see each step in the process. It is in Nazareth, PA.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up in reading. Hope all of you traveling stay safe; unbelievable that people are shooting at vehicles on the roads. Just crazy.
> 
> Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though.
> 
> Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


How nice for your DH's cousin! And that you were asked to stand up with her!

Happy Birthday to your DD. Bet she loves the necklace. Photos?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, congrats to your cousin. One of my classmates mom did the same thing, married the man her parents forbid when she was young when in her 70's after both losing their spouses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that sweater is beautiful. What will you make with the leftover cone of yarn?
> 
> Melody, cute pants.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to knit a sleeveless vest for the between weathers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's called a design element Julie. lolol That's what we call those in my knit group.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not been able to view this so not quite sure what I am posting! (if it works!)

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/pRFq7K4vCSk?rel=0


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our school has aol grades, kindergarden to grade 12, 2 different play areas though.


A lot of our private schools have all years- and these often divide themselves into 3 or 4. Junior primary and primary, middle school and senior school. In these schools middle school starts in either year or 7. (and some public schools in rural areas do the same thing). And the approcah varies at the different stages through the system.
Kids usually start school at 5- though now the public system is going by a date in the middle of the year so some kids are now starting at not much over 4 1/2. They don't have to start until they are 6 so parents can choose which year to start them in depending on the child (well in an ideal world but many other factors clearly influence the year the child starts as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is happening NW of where I live --- it's up nearby my BIL and SIL though and they set up across the street from my nephew's house not far from BIL and SIL. The nearby schools were kept on lock down for the whole day yesterday and were closed today. I'm hopeful that a citizen knows something and will call in information that will allow them to be found and arrested.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/us/illinois-police-officer-shot/index.html?sr=fb090115manhuntcontinues1115pVODtopLink
> 
> The manhunt is still underway and has been taken over by a special taskforce. There were reports of over 400 officers, 12 different municipalities, and at least 6 aircraft deployed in the hunt. There will be vigils and memorials set up for the slain officer for this evening. What a tragedy!


It made the short news that I heard this morning as well. Hope they foun dthe men without anymore deaths or injury


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course there was Rosehip Syrup too.


I used to love that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew truly fits the autism food spectum. We have gotten him to try things along the way in life. He will eat more foods as a result of that, but many items he just couldn't tolerate. Textures are a huge thing with him. Whether it is food or fabrics, he has to touch first to see if he can deal with it.


Textures of foods are a big thing for Maryanne as well, she doesn't seem to mind textures in clothes though does love soft and fluffy. Its funny as a baby she would eat anything but as she got older she got fussier.
Whe it comes to thing slike kidney beans she swallows them whole becuase she doesn't like the texture. But chick peas she can't evben swallow whole. Other than Falafel any thing with chick peas is a no-no for her. Mind you I hate things like liver as much for texture as anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I used to love that


me too, but I suspect that is what Sonja had as medicine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A true winter blast :lol: Still "summer here" & it went down to 3C last night


 :shock: And I complain when it gets down to that at night in Winter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, but I suspect that is what Sonja had as medicine.[/quote
> 
> I remember getting rose hip syrup to boost my vitamin deficiency and I had to eat grapefruit . Now dislike booth . But I also remember being here in England on holiday and having to take rose hip flavoured cough medicine
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are going to be soooo cute!!


I think your monster pants are great Mel every time I see them I think I'm going to try them . Will do some time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Your dinner sounds so good, I had subway with Marla earlier, but I think you are making me hungry.


Doesn't Joy just make you very hungry with all them delicious meals she makes 
I think I would be a permanent uninvited guest if I lived close to you Joy 
My sister used to laugh at how I conveniently managed to be at her house round about meal times , 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It made the short news that I heard this morning as well. Hope they foun dthe men without anymore deaths or injury


It's on here non-stop. There was a tip in the middle of the night that took them to another location so I'll watch the news to see if anything came of it. I wouldn't be surprised if a reward for information will be offered soon. I'm so sad for the officer's family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye Jo! My ladder is not quite spot on- hope it doesn't bother her- I've obviously overshot here and there, by a row. I am NOT going back.


I bet there is only you who notices it Julie 
As they say we are our own worst critics 
To me it's beautiful , a nice cheery colour to for the winter months 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations, all round! How nice your friend is marrying her old love.


Congratulations from me too and happy birthday to your daughter Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with 
They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations, all round! How nice your friend is marrying her old love.


RE Gwen.... ditto. So sweet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to knit a sleeveless vest for the between weathers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with
> They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later
> Sonja


For goodness sake! 
:thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> For goodness sake!
> :thumbdown:


I can understand why the medication isn't ready but it's still irritates me that he has to wait so long . Not him though he just takes it all in his stride 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, if you did indeed show up here for meals, we would have to visit (and knit) while we figured out what to eat and get it prepared. Right? 

But wouldn't it be a great time?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie all I can say is Wow that is beautiful ! What a treasure that will be for someone special to you ! I love the colour, your vest will be pretty to I'm sure. So glad you got the urge to knit back again .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The monster pants are great looking colours ! I thought the face was knit all as one with the pants &#128563; learned something new . Will be watching to see what the face looks like.
My daughter really liked the cable cowl ,she would like me to make her one. It's very pretty , can't remember who posted the picture but if I can be bold and ask where to find the pattern please.
I've been going through many tests at the hospital ,and looks like a lot more to come  will post the baby outfit I've been working on .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> It's just beautiful, Julie!!!
> 
> Caren, sending you hugs as you go through the downsizing and packing process. Having just gone through it, I know it can be wrenching at times, but I have loved the feeling of lightness living with less stuff.
> 
> Hugs to Daralene, too. I'm glad Hospice is with you all and your mom. They can be as helpful to family as to the patient. You will have no regrets about spending this time with her.


Thank you! It is an experience that is not new to me. I have done this more than once in my lifetime, not my choice. I do enjoy the feeling of lightness that comes with not having so much stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...So glad you are able to be with your mom right now. Please take care of yourself while you are there.
> 
> Julie...The Gansey is coming along beautifully.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I should have everything sorted by the end of the week end. Yes custody was settled a few months ago. NO he does not see her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I should have everything sorted by the end of the week end. Yes custody was settled a few months ago. NO he does not see her.


Wow, not long now until the big move. You sound like you are pretty organised. I didnt realise there was a custody battle over Seth. Shame.

I bet you are getting really excited now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > me too, but I suspect that is what Sonja had as medicine.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bet there is only you who notices it Julie
> As they say we are our own worst critics
> To me it's beautiful , a nice cheery colour to for the winter months
> Sonja


I guess so- I have been told to call it a design element. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie all I can say is Wow that is beautiful ! What a treasure that will be for someone special to you ! I love the colour, your vest will be pretty to I'm sure. So glad you got the urge to knit back again .


That is very kind of you! I would knit in preference to housework any day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I feel for you, it's got to be a bit of a nail biter, but I'm sure you'll make it just fine.


There are somethings I'll be glad to be rid of, the memories are not so good when I think of when they were gotten. Thank you for your confidence. :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, not long now until the big move. You sound like you are pretty organised. I didnt realise there was a custody battle over Seth. Shame.
> 
> I bet you are getting really excited now.


Organized no not really I just have a plan and hope to have it fall into place on time. :-D I never said anything about it until now. Didn't want anything to jinx it and it was kept very quiet when it came to public forums of any kind. this is the only place where permission was given for photos of Seth to be posted. Sometimes people really do have to keep a very low profile for security or safety and it is hard when one becomes friends with others online. I know this from personal experience and have lost a few friends or stopped talking to some when they didn't know enough to stop posting things about me out there for the world to read.
Oh yes I am getting very excited, a bit too excited at times. :mrgreen:  :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was terrifying, I was devastated at first there were many family memories stored in there as well as almost all my crafts, wool everything that wasn't used daily. In the bottom half was a complete wood work shop along with wood to build with. Then the animals were in three too. Well the animals we're outside when it burned but I had to get rid of them. It has all turned out for the better in the end. My life is much happier, I am excited to start this new chapter. Thank you I too hope there are many happy years ahead. I am sure there will be.
> I will be sure to keep the Christmas Markets in mind. I have sort of gotten stopped with my snowflakes lately, seems there things have taken priority at the moment.


Yes, you will miss some things, but others will be found to take there place or remain as memories. A new life awaits. Enjoy it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with
> They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later
> Sonja


Good grief. The right hand doesn't know what the left is doing.
Don't they realize people who are on chemo are sick & don't feel up to hanging around waiting on them to get their sh-- together?
:roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that sweater is beautiful. What will you make with the leftover cone of yarn?
> 
> Melody, cute pants.
> 
> ...


If you like dill pickles you should like the dill relish.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very kind of you! I would knit in preference to housework any day!


I'm 100 percent with you on that statement :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, you will miss some things, but others will be found to take there place or remain as memories. A new life awaits. Enjoy it.


Yes there are people and things I will miss. I am looking very forward to a new life. I plan on enjoying it to the fullest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cool.....swimming with the dolphins etc.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have not been able to view this so not quite sure what I am posting! (if it works!)
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/pRFq7K4vCSk?rel=0


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can understand why the medication isn't ready but it's still irritates me that he has to wait so long . Not him though he just takes it all in his stride
> Sonja


I would be very irritated too. I agree they should have just asked him to come back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was having chemo I always was sitting in a chair with usually many others also receiving it. They did have little side rooms for some folks but I must admit I liked being around the other folks. It was in a strange way comforting knowing you weren't alone. I do understand being irrated with them (the hospital) not getting their act together though. Poor planning on their part for sure.


Swedenme said:


> Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with
> They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later
> Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sometime you wonder what they are thinking when your in the hospital re:treatment or even tests !
Yesterday I had to have a test where they gave a big bottle of drink to drink over a few hours. The nurse said to me you will like it as it tastes like pear ,to which I replied no not unless you have a bucket close by I do not like pears! Then she said well it's not a strong flavour, so I said I'm pretty sure that is the fruit Eve gave Adam in the garden and I really couldn't do it ! 
Than she said well we have other flavours and went and brought out a cherry lemonade . My question is why does a person not have a choice? Felt sorry for the other ladies drinking it (which they said it was aweful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


jheiens said:


> Sonja, if you did indeed show up here for meals, we would have to visit (and knit) while we figured out what to eat and get it prepared. Right?
> 
> But wouldn't it be a great time?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


Great idea. ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Sometime you wonder what they are thinking when your in the hospital re:treatment or even tests !
> Yesterday I had to have a test where they gave a big bottle of drink to drink over a few hours. The nurse said to me you will like it as it tastes like pear ,to which I replied no not unless you have a bucket close by I do not like pears! Then she said well it's not a strong flavour, so I said I'm pretty sure that is the fruit Eve gave Adam in the garden and I really couldn't do it !
> Than she said well we have other flavours and went and brought out a cherry lemonade . My question is why does a person not have a choice? Felt sorry for the other ladies drinking it (which they said it was aweful


I agree you should have been given a choice. When we used to test people for diabetes by giving a sugar drink & testing blood sugars over several hours, we used to get cola, lemon-lime & orange, suddenly the last few years all we could have was orange. I hate orange pop & think it is waway to sweet but this stuff has St least triple the sugar content, no way could I gag that down.

Another thing I don't understand about chemo patients, the hospital never seems to think about the fact that they are immune suppressed & shouldn't be exposed to the general sick hospital population. At the hospital where I worked patients had to walk through the medical clinic to get to the lab. We often took people who were waiting for results to a separate room so they didn't have to be exposed to those who were sick, especially if we knew their white counts were likely to be low. Occasionally one of us would stop by a patients house on the way to work to keep them from having to come to the hospital, of course thst wouldn't really have been approved by the " powers that be" or happen anywhere but in a small town where we know everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


Count me in, sounds like fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool & cloudy here this morning 8C/47F supposed to stay cool & possibly shower over the weekend. People will not be happy with this weather for the long weekend.
I'm not planning to do too much today, laundry & tidy up the house I think, 
The GKs come this evening until Sat night. My DIL will sure be glad when they quit moving DSs schedule around, although with the oilfield layoffs just now they are thanking God he still has a job, she tries to pick up most of her shifts when he is off work but they have twice changed his schedule in the last 2 months with only a few days notice so almost all her days are when he is now working.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope DS's schedule stabilizes.
Tami, thank you.
Maya and I had nice hour walk.
Think I'll make baked cauliflower for lunch. I won local vegetables which I pick up tomorrow. Don't know what that means so will cook cauliflower and eggplant today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


Very nice, Gwen, I'm sure your DD will be thrilled.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love the monster pants are supposed to have the face knit in or done in duplicate stitch. I tried several times with the first pair I made. Disastrous. So I make the the eyes and teeth out of felt and sew them on.

Kaye I really like the cowl&#128077;

Gwen I am in. When do we go to Joys?!.&#9786;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So excited. My friend Janice from work handles the entrants for knit items in the fair where she lives. She dropped me off the entry form and cards today for me to enter some stuff. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;

So I am going o put the monster longies and the minion hat in for sure. Will look through all my stuff I have done in the past few months and find a few other things to put in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


That necklace is gorgeous. She will love it!!!

Bonnie, sure is cool up there already. I'm sure you have trees that have changed color. Hope they get sons schedule straightened oswedenme, so sad sons chemo went so poorly. What he is going through shouldn't happen but great that he takes it the way he does

I don't think I will be going home this weekend. Have been holding mom's hand and feeding her. Not sure if she knows who I am or not. When I asked her the day I got here who I was, she said "YOU", which I thought was such a clever way to hNdle it. I laughed. She's probably wondering why nobody knows who they are. Or At least she was wondering, not todAy😟

Hugs to all and Ohio Joy, I know the love in your home would be very healing along with all the wonderful food. I'll be by too if there's room for one more as long as we are dreaming.

Typing on the phone LOL sure it will be a mess. I edited. There sure we're some funny words spell check put in. at one point it said Nehemiah 😂💝💝💝


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Since spring I've been gradually making these to donate to our local school when it gets cold. I may yet frog the peach/green hat, I didn't have a pattern when I did it & I really like the pattern I used for the other hats, so easy & fits great.
Basic Earflap Hat for the whole Family, free on Ravelry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

THis was just posted on the Feats in Socks Facebook page.
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14252/why-crafting-is-great-for-your-brain-a-neuroscientist-explains.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That necklace is gorgeous. She will love it!!!
> 
> Bonnie, sure is cool up there already. I'm sure you have trees that have changed color. Hope they get sons schedule straightened oswedenme, so sad sons chemo went so poorly. What he is going through shouldn't happen but great that he takes it the way he does
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Mum Daralene- it's not easy when someone is so unwell.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief. The right hand doesn't know what the left is doing.
> Don't they realize people who are on chemo are sick & don't feel up to hanging around waiting on them to get their sh-- together?
> :roll:


Just got back from the hospital he's still in the same room but they cleared out the room which was an examination room and moved a bed in so he is quite happy to stay there. He started his chemo at 2pm but he is still waiting for the nurse who said at 10 am "I will be back in a while to take stitches out and redress were he has the line in " and I left at 5.30 pm and she still had not been back . He says she will be back when she remembers 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was having chemo I always was sitting in a chair with usually many others also receiving it. They did have little side rooms for some folks but I must admit I liked being around the other folks. It was in a strange way comforting knowing you weren't alone. I do understand being irrated with them (the hospital) not getting their act together though. Poor planning on their part for sure.


Son needs a bed because he has to stay in , he's quite happy there now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm coming to your house for breakfast caren - that looks very good. -- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 17c/63f at the moment, with promises to be a sweltering 28.8c/84f. Yes school is starting again it has gotten hot out again. Seth starts kindergarten on Thursday. He isn't sure if he will be excited or not. His bus ride is going to be very long.
> 
> Morning coffee today. A neat idea for breakfast. Take bacon weave it together on a baking sheet. In a bowl mix hash browns or crushed up tater tots with eggs, chopped peppers, onions, grated cheese or what ever veggies you like. Use just enough egg to hold the hash browns and veggies together. Put them into the center of the bacon you've weaved. Roll this up tightly. Bake in preheated oven gas mark 4, 190c, 375f. For 35-45 minutes or until the bacon in browned. If you make a smaller roll than we did, yours will likely cook faster.
> We used sausage, no cheese or veggies in out test one. The idea came from breakfast sushi Amy saw online.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is so cute, Melanie but I do hope he improves soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


It would be great to go . I'm quite good at cutting and chopping and cleaning up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope Gage feels better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!

The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a bit behind - not sure how that happened.

leaving for the dentist in about an hour.

very hot and humid out - maybe i will turn on the a/c when i leave and it will be cooled off when i get home. just wish i could reach a temperature where it was still cool but did not feel like i needed a sweater on.

heidi is planning on taking the boys swimming tonight - katie usually closes the pool after labor day. they will enjoy that. think she is having company for the weekend so they won't be able to go then.

just read in the paper about another policeman getting shot and killed - that makes three in ohio this month. sometimes i wonder if i really want to leave the house - so many fruitcakes out there and most of the time they look normal.

want to stop at meijer's tonight on the way home - will buy another blow dryer for heidi so i can get mine back - lol. also need some swifter stuff. my computer table looks a bit dusty. most importantly - the cats are about out of food. talking of cats - sophie kitty has not been seen for almost two weeks - and we haven't seen her on the road - wish i knew if she was ok. heidi's little bottle fed black and white kitty crossed the road to the neighbors the other day - told her the next time she might not make it - to stay home where she belongs - not sure she has the concept yet. lol

best get reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't realize your DH worked in school security. God bless him doubly! It does sound as if those students aren't very bright like you said. As much as I loved teaching I am so glad to be out of the environment now days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure it would be easier if she just let aurora stay there all the time. at least it would avoid what happened today. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We are into the second week of classes for Tim and Aurora now. Of course the weather is getting much warmer--er, make that hotter-- near 90*F today, and most of Tim's classes will be on the 2nd and 3rd floors of a building nearly 100 years old and no A/C outside of the offices. Go figure!!
> 
> I'm only up to my elbows in cooked beets today. And I've started on the second gallon bag for storing them from the dehydrator--still have about 20# to dry yet. Eight trays finished so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a nice place to sit out in - looks great - love the banister flower box. --- sam



budasha said:


> My mom used to make it too. I didn't care for it much.
> 
> My kitty is a lot better. She's eating and has put on weight. She's been off insulin for the last 5 days and the vet hopes that she is in remission (I hope so too). She's going back again on Tues. for another glucose check.
> 
> Finally, here's a picture of the roof over my deck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cool & cloudy here this morning 8C/47F supposed to stay cool & possibly shower over the weekend. People will not be happy with this weather for the long weekend.
> I'm not planning to do too much today, laundry & tidy up the house I think,
> The GKs come this evening until Sat night. My DIL will sure be glad when they quit moving DSs schedule around, although with the oilfield layoffs just now they are thanking God he still has a job, she tries to pick up most of her shifts when he is off work but they have twice changed his schedule in the last 2 months with only a few days notice so almost all her days are when he is now working.


It's gone from 19 to 10 here over night think autumn is Definitly here 
Down south in Birmingham they have had flooding and snow 
Hope it stays down there do not want it here this early in the year
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice, Gwen, I'm sure your DD will be thrilled.


I think it's lovely Gwen . Your daughter will love it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know people still used dresser scarves - we always did - and heidi does but i don't think heather does. i always liked the look of them on the dresser. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I only started 4 projects last night while suffering from insomnia. I've been working on a wall hanging and have figured out what I want to do, but haven't been able to put pattern, needles and yarn all together yet. I've made some knitted ones using larger needles and yarn, but when I switch to crochet cotton and size 0 needles, I'm not able to get what I want. I've also done some crochet ones with larger needles and specialty yarn, but get all scrumbled up when I move to the steel crochet hooks and crochet thread....I'll get there. I started a knit one last night using bamboo/silk thread and size 7 needles...at least it will become a dresser scarf when I'm done and hopefully will be able to translate the pattern to smaller sizes (I'm pretty confident this one will work); it's a variation I've created from an antique cafe curtain pattern. I also started a crochet one since that particular yarn lends itself more to crochet than knit---it's different thicknesses and has metallic threads and bindings and splits easily with the knitting needles.
> 
> I'd even let you sit in the new comfy chair! You could come experiment with me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jeanette - hopefully with the arrival of hospice daralene won't feel like she has to do so much. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know me too well. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That looks great, I'll get around to making one eventually, I can't wait to see the double finished though.
> I finished the cowl I had been working on, I had to frog it 4 times before finally getting it right, I don't usually have problems with cables but for some reason this one was kicking my but, guess I just needed to be in the right frame of mind first for it to work, once I got it going, it only took 2 days.
> I'll have to wait until my phone is charged first Sam, then I'll post a picture. I know you're going to ask. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


Great picture Mel but I really feel sorry for Gage . I hate being sick . Hope it's just a 24 hour virus and not flu . May be it is stress . I hope whatever it is he feels better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm 100 percent with you on that statement :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye Jo! My ladder is not quite spot on- hope it doesn't bother her- I've obviously overshot here and there, by a row. I am NOT going back.


I don't blame you! And the 'design element' is fine!

Gwen, beautiful necklace--I'm sure DD will love it.

Daralene, hugs for you & mom.



pacer said:


> Oldest son has difficulty with some foods due to health problems suffered as an infant and toddler and Matthew truly fits the autism food spectum. We have gotten him to try things along the way in life. He will eat more foods as a result of that, but many items he just couldn't tolerate. Textures are a huge thing with him. Whether it is food or fabrics, he has to touch first to see if he can deal with it.


I totally understand that--I am the same way. Certain things I am sure taste good but I can't get past texture...cooked chunks of tomatoes, for one.

Loved seeing all the knitting. I did get my poncho and hat blocked yesterday but still no photos. :hunf: I need to get off my rear and get that done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Sorlenna
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Thanks so much, Kaye Jo! My ladder is not quite spot on- hope it doesn't bother her- I've obviously overshot here and there, by a row. I am NOT going back.
> 
> I don't blame you! And the 'design element' is fine!


Thanks Sorlenna!
That is a real bummer about missing out on your gift voucher, it would be really mucking up my day too, if something like that happened to me. The YS in Papatoetoe is closing down, so I am juggling finances and hopefully going over next week. Sadly the owners need to give more time to their children. They generally have far better stuff than I can get at Spotlight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna!
> That is a real bummer about missing out on your gift voucher, it would be really mucking up my day too, if something like that happened to me. The YS in Papatoetoe is closing down, so I am juggling finances and hopefully going over next week. Sadly the owners need to give more time to their children. They generally have far better stuff than I can get at Spotlight.


It was really the last straw on top of some other things...but I will just have to suck it up and move along as I always do! I hope you find some good things on your excursion, though I'm sorry to hear they're closing as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It was really the last straw on top of some other things...but I will just have to suck it up and move along as I always do! I hope you find some good things on your excursion, though I'm sorry to hear they're closing as well.


I was glad though that she told me.
On another subject I have found out why I never got the yarn I bought recently via mail- the woman sent it to my old address, I am sure I was not so stupid as not to tell her the new one, but pointless getting into an argument- fortunately she is replacing it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to knitting group. Sewed together long scarf I found in knitting box to make infinity scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny from mjs

HAVE YOU EVER BEEN GUILTY OF LOOKING AT OTHERS YOUR OWN AGE AND
> THINKING,
> SURELY I CAN'T
> LOOK THAT OLD? WELL.....YOU'LL LOVE THIS ONE!
>
> MY NAME IS ALICE SMITH AND I WAS SITTING IN THE WAITING ROOM FOR MY
> FIRST APPOINTMENT WITH A NEW DENTIST. I NOTICED HIS DENTAL DIPLOMA,
> WHICH
> BORE HIS FULL NAME
>
> .
> SUDDENLY, I REMEMBERED A TALL, HANDSOME, DARK HAIRED BOY WITH THE SAME
> NAME
> HAD BEEN IN MY SECONDARY SCHOOL CLASS SOME 30-ODD YEARS AGO.
>
> COULD HE BE THE SAME GUY THAT I HAD A SECRET CRUSH ON, WAY BACK THEN?
>
> UPON SEEING HIM, HOWEVER, I QUICKLY DISCARDED ANY SUCH THOUGHT. THIS
> BALDING, GREY HAIRED MAN WITH THE DEEPLY LINED FACE WAS FAR TOO
> OLD TO HAVE BEEN MY CLASSMATE.
>
> AFTER HE EXAMINED MY TEETH, I ASKED HIM IF HE HAD ATTENDED MORGAN PARK
> SECONDARY SCHOOL.
>
> 'YES, YES I DID. I'M A MORGANNER! 'HE BEAMED WITH PRIDE.
>
> 'WHEN DID YOU LEAVE TO GO TO COLLEGE?' I ASKED
>
> HE ANSWERED, IN 1965. WHY DO YOU ASK?
>
> 'YOU WERE IN MY CLASS!' I EXCLAIMED. HE LOOKED AT ME CLOSELY.
>
> THEN THE UGLY.
>
> OLD,
>
> BALD,
>
> WRINKLED
>
> FAT ARSED,
>
> GREY HAIRED,
>
> DECREPIT,
>
> BAS**RD ASKED.........
>
> 'WHAT DID YOU TEACH?'


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Julie,
That's very funny and reminds me of a situation between myself and my mother. We were sitting in a cafe having lunch and a couple of ladies kept staring at us and whispering something. Suddenly one of them leaned across and said, Excuse me but are you two ladies twin sisters?
Well we both got the giggles, and I replied, One of us is offended and one is flattered by your comment. Then I said Actually this lady beside me is my mother, and she is 24 years old than me.They apologised and left with red faces. I guess the wrinkle cream wasn't working that day lol!!!!! My mum and I were very alike and she was my best friend, and I miss her so mugh almost eight years since she passed. Got to get caught up on tea party reading. Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning Julie,
> That's very funny and reminds me of a situation between myself and my mother. We were sitting in a cafe having lunch and a couple of ladies kept staring at us and whispering something. Suddenly one of them leaned across and said, Excuse me but are you two ladies twin sisters?
> Well we both got the giggles, and I replied, One of us is offended and one is flattered by your comment. Then I said Actually this lady beside me is my mother, and she is 24 years old than me.They apologised and left with red faces. I guess the wrinkle cream wasn't working that day lol!!!!! My mum and I were very alike and she was my best friend, and I miss her so mugh almost eight years since she passed. Got to get caught up on tea party reading. Fan


 :thumbup:    
My mum has been gone 30 years- what a long time!
How is Tyler? Any news yet?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


Fan said:


> Morning Julie,
> That's very funny and reminds me of a situation between myself and my mother. We were sitting in a cafe having lunch and a couple of ladies kept staring at us and whispering something. Suddenly one of them leaned across and said, Excuse me but are you two ladies twin sisters?
> Well we both got the giggles, and I replied, One of us is offended and one is flattered by your comment. Then I said Actually this lady beside me is my mother, and she is 24 years old than me.They apologised and left with red faces. I guess the wrinkle cream wasn't working that day lol!!!!! My mum and I were very alike and she was my best friend, and I miss her so mugh almost eight years since she passed. Got to get caught up on tea party reading. Fan


I have had that with my middle son . A lady who saw him walking mishka told me she had saw my husband walking the dog . So I told son I was flattered that she thought I was younger than I was ( not that he looked older 😄) ). His reply was did she have her glasses on 😱
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back from the hospital he's still in the same room but they cleared out the room which was an examination room and moved a bed in so he is quite happy to stay there. He started his chemo at 2pm but he is still waiting for the nurse who said at 10 am "I will be back in a while to take stitches out and redress were he has the line in " and I left at 5.30 pm and she still had not been back . He says she will be back when she remembers
> Sonja


Seems like your son has the patience of a saint :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie and Fan, great... You are making me laugh. Needed that. Sorry Fan as not so funny for you but at least you know you have good genes. Julie, so sad that you lost your mother so many years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope the rest of your day goes better. Seems pretty poor that there was no notice of the LYS closing.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!
> 
> The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> I have had that with my middle son . A lady who saw him walking mishka told me she had saw my husband walking the dog . So I told son I was flattered that she thought I was younger than I was ( not that he looked older 😄) ). His reply was did she have her glasses on 😱
> Sonja


LOL. How wonderful for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the rest of your day goes better. Seems pretty poor that there was no notice of the LYS closing.


Since they took your friends money you should get a refund unless they went bankrupt and if you have a way of contacting them. Hope there is a way because that is not their money if you didn't get the yarn. Hope the rest of your day is better.

Mel, so sorry Gage is sick.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


Sounds like a fine plan to me, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad though that she told me.
> On another subject I have found out why I never got the yarn I bought recently via mail- the woman sent it to my old address, I am sure I was not so stupid as not to tell her the new one, but pointless getting into an argument- fortunately she is replacing it.


It's good they are replacing your yarn.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Great idea. ,


Y'all come!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs
> 
> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN GUILTY OF LOOKING AT OTHERS YOUR OWN AGE AND
> > THINKING,
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hugs to all and Ohio Joy, I know the love in your home would be very healing along with all the wonderful food. I'll be by too if there's room for one more as long as we are dreaming.


You come right on, darlin'. We'll make room for whoever shows up, whatever day it might be.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It would be great to go . I'm quite good at cutting and chopping and cleaning up


Oh, we could get along very well, Sonja. Let's set a date, okay?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope Gage is feeling better soon. Could it be a migraine?

I said I was doing very little today but have puttered away & actually got lots if things done- fridge leaned, laundry done, bathrooms cleaned, house tidied & muffins made- not bad for a do-nothing day.
DH is combining again so Heaven knows when he will turn up looking for supper, last night it was 9:45, I would rather take him supper but he doesn't want that. I dug a pan of cabbage rolls out if the freezer, I'll cook them & he can eat them when he turns up.
I think I will go on the hunt for a pattern to start knitting something new now that I've done enough hats & mitts, I think


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So far no rain but we do have the dark skies that rolled in. Has been thundering and lightning for about half an hour now. One heck of a boom from the last roll of thunder.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Making another football hat for a friend at work. 

Will post the monster pants later on after I finish the face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


Too funny. Good play on words. Yes, that strong sun can wreak havoc.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


I think you did a perfect job of the necklace.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm coming to your house for breakfast caren - that looks very good. -- sam


I'll be sure to set an extra plate, bring Bentley I'm sure he would like of too. Then I'll send a roll home with you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I will share something about my mother with you all. As I said we were very close and she passed early morning on Nivember 2nd 2007. I had a very strange dream at that precise time, and woke up knowing she had gone.
I dreamed she and I were standing on a hill which over looks our city, and the town called Devonport, where my parents met, and I was born. Suddenly in my dream, the sky began to glow with a golden light and was filled with thousands of monarch butterflies, her favourite. She turned to me and said oh look at all the butterflies. Then I woke up, as did my husband, and a cousin and we all knew she had gone. I later wrote a poem about it,
Here it is my special tribute to her, and dad.
REFLECTIONS IN THE MIRROR.
As I look into the mirror, what do I see?
Your dear little face looking back at me.
But it's not you at all
It cannot be.
Because you've left me, left me alone 
To mourn and to weep.
On a November morning quiet and still
You showed me the butterflies 
Up on the hill.
They came to take you to heaven on high
Where Dad was waiting beyond the skies
As I look into the mirror,
A reflection I see
Parts of you and Dad
And that person is me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

And the good news today is....
Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
Past few days. Cheers Fan


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Wooooooohooooòooo so happy to hear that Tyler is home. 👍


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


That is very good news 🎉🎊


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the rest of your day goes better. Seems pretty poor that there was no notice of the LYS closing.


They posted once--on July 13 (when I was out of town and had no internet but for my phone--but I kept up with facebook and still did not see it). Very poor effort to notify their customers if you ask me. I sent them a message but don't really expect an answer. Shame on them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good news always welcome!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished product. Cast on this afternoon and ta da.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice, Mel! Hope Gage is feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Yippie they is very good new to hear 👍👍👍😊😊😊😍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Very nice, Mel! Hope Gage is feeling better.


Ya he is feeling a bit better. Pale and tired but no more vomiting. He has had a touch of a headache he still since he woke up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They posted once--on July 13 (when I was out of town and had no internet but for my phone--but I kept up with facebook and still did not see it). Very poor effort to notify their customers if you ask me. I sent them a message but don't really expect an answer. Shame on them.


When our LYS closed there was no notification at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished product. Cast on this afternoon and ta da.


Very cute hat. Hope Gage feels better soon, poor sweetie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Great news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie and Fan, great... You are making me laugh. Needed that. Sorry Fan as not so funny for you but at least you know you have good genes. Julie, so sad that you lost your mother so many years ago.


She had had a very bad eating pattern ever since my dad left- survived on Nescafe and Maggi soup largely- so maybe that was a factor. Like you I took the best care I could of her, during her last months. You can never replace your mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good they are replacing your yarn.


Yes it is! I have looked back in my emails, but can't find the one I am looking for. No proof, but good she is replacing it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is! I have looked back in my emails, but can't find the one I am looking for. No proof, but good she is replacing it.


 :thumbup: That is wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


It certainly makes wrinkles more likely, and we do have high rates of skin cancers, too. It is why I have so many hats!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, like the hat, glAd Gage is feeling better.
Ended up napping instead of going to knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very good news 🎉🎊


It is indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: That is wonderful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


That is great news.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Two days away from the computer and I've just managed to catch up on 20-some pages. Too much to comment on individually, but I'm glad to see that most are doing well this week. Daralene, you and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers. And Fan, I'm so very glad to know that Tyler is back home. 

Off to do some chores now, and maybe some knitting. I'll see you all tomorrow at the new tea party.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a small charcoal grill for him, but he won't take that and use it, I don't know if he'd use a propane frying pan, but that could be a good option too.


My brother is not allowed to have a propane stove or grill in his semi truck. He is allowed a charcoal grill though.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, you are a great poet. Thanks for sharing. 
So glad Tyler is home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


So thankful to know that he is doing so much better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. I get my writing ability from my Dad, he used to always write verses etc for family occasions and had a wicked sense of humour, as do I. Lovely scenery photos, and knitting today from you clever ladies. Just got my weekly magazine which has a cotton crochet cardigan pattern, so that might possibly be my next project. It's the English Woman's Weekly for those of you in UK. We in NZ get it about a week after its published there. They have some great stories, recipes, patterns.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope Gage is feeling better soon. Could it be a migraine?
> 
> I said I was doing very little today but have puttered away & actually got lots if things done- fridge leaned, laundry done, bathrooms cleaned, house tidied & muffins made- not bad for a do-nothing day.
> 
> Sounds like my do-nothing days except I have never dried leaning the refrigerator. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


Looks Good! "Matthew"


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here they are with face sewn on.

Sorry the picture is dark.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, how did your trip to the dentist go?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I should have everything sorted by the end of the week end. Yes custody was settled a few months ago. NO he does not see her.


I didn't think he was seeing his mother and so glad that it will continue as such. I don't think he would even know who she is so there would be no bond established. Some families establish passwords with their children in case someone tries to pick them up. If the password is not given the child knows to not go with the person.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I didn't think he was seeing his mother and so glad that it will continue as such. I don't think he would even know who she is so there would be no bond established. Some families establish passwords with their children in case someone tries to pick them up. If the password is not given the child knows to not go with the person.


All my bunch had a password only ever needed it once. Even after the password was given DD#2 still wouldn't get in the truck. She had fallen going down a hill on her bike, a trusted neighbor stopped to help her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


The face really makes them look much better. Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Wonderful news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Melody, hope Gage is feeling better soon. Could it be a migraine?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a password, too--I still remember it! But we never needed it, thankfully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


Cute pants.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit Picks sent me an email for a sale...sigh. I won't look!

Fan, meant to comment on your poem--lovely. Sometimes we have to condense language to make it more powerful. :thumbup:

I'm going to go work on the next project...about 1/4 done, I reckon, and it's not going to knit itself.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to proof-read my responses :shock:


It gave me a chuckle and then tried to envision a leaning refrigerator and what would happen to everything inside of it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


Very wise to get that checked out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


I always need something on the needles so I have cast on for the despicable Edith hat (hat on the little girl in minion movie-2 colors of pink. I was asked to make it for a friend's daughter for Christmas. Will post layer with progress.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


Good luck for it all, Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with
> They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later
> Sonja


Sonja, they may have to make the chemo mixture special for him and must wait until he is actually there before doing so. I heard someone last week say they used to take a friend for theirs and the friend would have a fit if it wasn't ready when they arrived and want to leave. The friend taking him would hurry ahead to let the staff know they had arrived to prevent his friend leaving. The staff said his chemo meds were mixed special for him, and were only good for one hour after mixed so they had to wait until the patient arrived before mixing incase of a delay in arrival.

Hope things went smoother after that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


Sounds great to me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


Very pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


If he vomits with the headaches, that sure seems like migraine & they are often hereditary. Hope you get them sorted out soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs
> 
> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN GUILTY OF LOOKING AT OTHERS YOUR OWN AGE AND
> > THINKING,
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


HoPe it all goes well, try to get a little rest sometime over the weekend


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So far no rain but we do have the dark skies that rolled in. Has been thundering and lightning for about half an hour now. One heck of a boom from the last roll of thunder.


It's been trying to storm since about 9:30. Lots of lightening. The last hit was pretty big. Gave me an instant headache. Never had that happen before. Not supposed to get anything severe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will share something about my mother with you all. As I said we were very close and she passed early morning on Nivember 2nd 2007. I had a very strange dream at that precise time, and woke up knowing she had gone.
> I dreamed she and I were standing on a hill which over looks our city, and the town called Devonport, where my parents met, and I was born. Suddenly in my dream, the sky began to glow with a golden light and was filled with thousands of monarch butterflies, her favourite. She turned to me and said oh look at all the butterflies. Then I woke up, as did my husband, and a cousin and we all knew she had gone. I later wrote a poem about it,
> Here it is my special tribute to her, and dad.
> REFLECTIONS IN THE MIRROR.
> ...


Your poem is beautiful. A wonderful tribute to your mom.

The evening my DFIL passed I was taking DD to Girl Scouts crossing a bridge. As I crossed the bridge I got an instant migraine. Something made me look at the clock in the car. When we got home DH was there instead of choir practice. When I asked why he told me his dad had died and what time he passed. It was the same time I got the migraine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Thank you God for healing little Tyler!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


Hope it isn't the anxiety disorder. Migraine either. DD had migraines in grade 3 only. Well a few over the years but many that year. Could find no reason for them. Liked teacher and school. No problems. Moving her seat to the other side of the room helped. Teacher was wonderful about trying changes to help stop them. Third grade ended and so did the majority of the migraines.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


Safe travels. Take lots of breaks to cool off and hydrate. We will see you when you get back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so happy Tyler on mend. Your poem is truly lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I won't be surprised at all if all the things you enter win!


gagesmom said:


> So excited. My friend Janice from work handles the entrants for knit items in the fair where she lives. She dropped me off the entry form and cards today for me to enter some stuff. 😃😃😃😃😆😆😆😆
> 
> So I am going o put the monster longies and the minion hat in for sure. Will look through all my stuff I have done in the past few months and find a few other things to put in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your work is so nice and your generocity tremendous. I'm sure these items will be appreciated by those lucky enough to receive them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Since spring I've been gradually making these to donate to our local school when it gets cold. I may yet frog the peach/green hat, I didn't have a pattern when I did it & I really like the pattern I used for the other hats, so easy & fits great.
> Basic Earflap Hat for the whole Family, free on Ravelry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was such a good article. Thanks for sharing it Margaret!


darowil said:


> THis was just posted on the Feats in Socks Facebook page.
> http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14252/why-crafting-is-great-for-your-brain-a-neuroscientist-explains.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope Gage will be feeling better real soon.


gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your day got better Linda. What a shame about the LYS closing and you losing out on your gift too. Seems like businesses should be required to advertise when they are closing so those type of situations don't happen but obviously they aren't required to do so. Sending you LOTS of positive energy for things to turn around for you. {{{HUGS}}}}


Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!
> 
> The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doesn't Joy just make you very hungry with all them delicious meals she makes
> I think I would be a permanent uninvited guest if I lived close to you Joy
> My sister used to laugh at how I conveniently managed to be at her house round about meal times ,
> Sonja


Yes she does and I'd be right there with you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> The monster pants are great looking colours ! I thought the face was knit all as one with the pants 😳 learned something new . Will be watching to see what the face looks like.
> My daughter really liked the cable cowl ,she would like me to make her one. It's very pretty , can't remember who posted the picture but if I can be bold and ask where to find the pattern please.
> I've been going through many tests at the hospital ,and looks like a lot more to come  will post the baby outfit I've been working on .


You certainly may, it's on Ravelry:
"Terra" neck warmer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I should have everything sorted by the end of the week end. Yes custody was settled a few months ago. NO he does not see her.


Oh that is wonderful news, not that things with his mother are so bad that he doesn't see her, but that is her fault, wonderful that the custody is settled and that will give you all much relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are somethings I'll be glad to be rid of, the memories are not so good when I think of when they were gotten. Thank you for your confidence. :-D  :thumbup:


I do understand that thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Organized no not really I just have a plan and hope to have it fall into place on time. :-D I never said anything about it until now. Didn't want anything to jinx it and it was kept very quiet when it came to public forums of any kind. this is the only place where permission was given for photos of Seth to be posted. Sometimes people really do have to keep a very low profile for security or safety and it is hard when one becomes friends with others online. I know this from personal experience and have lost a few friends or stopped talking to some when they didn't know enough to stop posting things about me out there for the world to read.
> Oh yes I am getting very excited, a bit too excited at times. :mrgreen:  :XD:


It's an individuals choice whether or not to have their picture and info and/or that of their childrens' out there, if friends or family can not respect that then you do have to make choices that are sometimes difficult. I never post anything without permission, for just that reason, it's just simple respect and consideration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief. The right hand doesn't know what the left is doing.
> Don't they realize people who are on chemo are sick & don't feel up to hanging around waiting on them to get their sh-- together?
> :roll:


That's exactly what I was going to say! Great minds think alike you know. 
But it is true, they should have known when he called that it would be a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that settles it....we all go to Joy's for food, fun, and knitting!


I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


Oh that turned out beautifully, I love the pendant you used, it all goes together so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a lovely tribute to your mom.



Fan said:


> I will share something about my mother with you all. As I said we were very close and she passed early morning on Nivember 2nd 2007. I had a very strange dream at that precise time, and woke up knowing she had gone.
> I dreamed she and I were standing on a hill which over looks our city, and the town called Devonport, where my parents met, and I was born. Suddenly in my dream, the sky began to glow with a golden light and was filled with thousands of monarch butterflies, her favourite. She turned to me and said oh look at all the butterflies. Then I woke up, as did my husband, and a cousin and we all knew she had gone. I later wrote a poem about it,
> Here it is my special tribute to her, and dad.
> REFLECTIONS IN THE MIRROR.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since spring I've been gradually making these to donate to our local school when it gets cold. I may yet frog the peach/green hat, I didn't have a pattern when I did it & I really like the pattern I used for the other hats, so easy & fits great.
> Basic Earflap Hat for the whole Family, free on Ravelry


I like those, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WONDERFUL news!


Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back from the hospital he's still in the same room but they cleared out the room which was an examination room and moved a bed in so he is quite happy to stay there. He started his chemo at 2pm but he is still waiting for the nurse who said at 10 am "I will be back in a while to take stitches out and redress were he has the line in " and I left at 5.30 pm and she still had not been back . He says she will be back when she remembers
> Sonja


Your son has a wonderful disposition, I'd have been extremely irritated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girl you are just too amazing! How I would love to see a video of you knitting.....bet you send out sparks!


gagesmom said:


> Finished product. Cast on this afternoon and ta da.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


I hope that it's just a 24 hour or less bug and that he's feeling much better soon, Deuce looks like he's having the dream of his life with those feet in the air. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!
> 
> The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


Some days are just rotten, vent away and get it out of your system, hopefully the rest of the day will have been better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Matthew! Coming from you I consider that quite a compliment. By the way, you can use lace hemming tape to do these and you get a lighter weight and softer cord. I've almost finished one I made today. I still have to put the catch on it but here it is. The pendent is a stone bear. Colors are a bit off in the photo; "bear" is cream, gray, & brown and the cord is brown and gray.

aqq


pacer said:


> Looks Good! "Matthew"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know me too well. lol --- sam


LOL! And here is the link to the pattern, I would have posted it earlier when I posted the name of the pattern but had to look it up. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-neck-warmer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here. Also fortunately never needed it.


Sorlenna said:


> We had a password, too--I still remember it! But we never needed it, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad though that she told me.
> On another subject I have found out why I never got the yarn I bought recently via mail- the woman sent it to my old address, I am sure I was not so stupid as not to tell her the new one, but pointless getting into an argument- fortunately she is replacing it.


So glad that she told you, sad though that the yarn went to the old address and they did not return it or forward it on, but kept it. Nice that she is replacing it for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, that was too funny!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning Julie,
> That's very funny and reminds me of a situation between myself and my mother. We were sitting in a cafe having lunch and a couple of ladies kept staring at us and whispering something. Suddenly one of them leaned across and said, Excuse me but are you two ladies twin sisters?
> Well we both got the giggles, and I replied, One of us is offended and one is flattered by your comment. Then I said Actually this lady beside me is my mother, and she is 24 years old than me.They apologised and left with red faces. I guess the wrinkle cream wasn't working that day lol!!!!! My mum and I were very alike and she was my best friend, and I miss her so mugh almost eight years since she passed. Got to get caught up on tea party reading. Fan


 That was a great response. 
So sorry though on the loss of your mom, I don't think that's one we ever really come fully back from, mine passed away 30 years ago come December.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> I have had that with my middle son . A lady who saw him walking mishka told me she had saw my husband walking the dog . So I told son I was flattered that she thought I was younger than I was ( not that he looked older 😄) ). His reply was did she have her glasses on 😱
> Sonja


LOL! Cheeky lad you have. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope Gage is feeling better soon. Could it be a migraine?
> 
> I said I was doing very little today but have puttered away & actually got lots if things done- fridge leaned, laundry done, bathrooms cleaned, house tidied & muffins made- not bad for a do-nothing day.
> DH is combining again so Heaven knows when he will turn up looking for supper, last night it was 9:45, I would rather take him supper but he doesn't want that. I dug a pan of cabbage rolls out if the freezer, I'll cook them & he can eat them when he turns up.
> I think I will go on the hunt for a pattern to start knitting something new now that I've done enough hats & mitts, I think


Was your fridge having problems with it's feet that it needed leaned? LOL! Sorry, couldn't resist. 
You did get a lot done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


 :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just about to look it up when you posted the link. Thanks! I've added this to my library.

Just realized the time. Unfortunately I fell asleep around 5 this afternoon and ended up taking a 2 hour nap so am I at all sleepy.....noooooooo. Guess I'll go knit a bit on the hat I was working on.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And here is the link to the pattern, I would have posted it earlier when I posted the name of the pattern but had to look it up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-neck-warmer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!
> 
> The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


Sounds like a horrid day indeed- especially the effective loss of the gift card. What a shame they hadn't let people know.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's an individuals choice whether or not to have their picture and info and/or that of their childrens' out there, if friends or family can not respect that then you do have to make choices that are sometimes difficult. I never post anything without permission, for just that reason, it's just simple respect and consideration.


Originally I didn't want my photo posted online, there is a reason I am usually on the opposite side of the camera. I have avoided some family members because they were always posting photos of me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Making another football hat for a friend at work.
> 
> Will post the monster pants later on after I finish the face.


That's looking great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will share something about my mother with you all. As I said we were very close and she passed early morning on Nivember 2nd 2007. I had a very strange dream at that precise time, and woke up knowing she had gone.
> I dreamed she and I were standing on a hill which over looks our city, and the town called Devonport, where my parents met, and I was born. Suddenly in my dream, the sky began to glow with a golden light and was filled with thousands of monarch butterflies, her favourite. She turned to me and said oh look at all the butterflies. Then I woke up, as did my husband, and a cousin and we all knew she had gone. I later wrote a poem about it,
> Here it is my special tribute to her, and dad.
> REFLECTIONS IN THE MIRROR.
> ...


That is beautiful Fan, gave me goosebumps reading it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Oh that is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished product. Cast on this afternoon and ta da.


Wow, fast and so cute!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Matthew! Coming from you I consider that quite a compliment. By the way, you can use lace hemming tape to do these and you get a lighter weight and softer cord. I've almost finished one I made today. I still have to put the catch on it but here it is. The pendent is a stone bear. Colors are a bit off in the photo; "bear" is cream, gray, & brown and the cord is brown and gray.
> 
> aqq


That has turned out very nice, I like. 👍👍😊


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm a bit behind - not sure how that happened.
> 
> leaving for the dentist in about an hour.
> 
> ...


And I've just got back fromt he dentist- a simple filling. But for years I've had an area which had an abcess which swells and gets tender for a few days and hten settles again. well it was swollen this morning. X-ray had the dentist more confused, Looked like the problem was not in the tooth that the swelling was above! But as it has been like that for years figured it could be left for now and just keep an eye on it. I expect one day it will play up and need attention again but letting sleeping dogs lie until they wake up fully.
It's a long time for Spohie kitty to be away. Would be good if you at least knew what happened. I suspect it might be awhile before the baby kitty learns road sense


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When our LYS closed there was no notification at all.


Sad when they don't notify their customer ahead of time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother is not allowed to have a propane stove or grill in his semi truck. He is allowed a charcoal grill though.


I wondered about that, I think electric or charcoal would be much better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And here is the link to the pattern, I would have posted it earlier when I posted the name of the pattern but had to look it up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-neck-warmer


Thank you for the link, saves me looking for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I totally understand that--I am the same way. Certain things I am sure taste good but I can't get past texture...cooked chunks of tomatoes, for one.
> 
> Loved seeing all the knitting. I did get my poncho and hat blocked yesterday but still no photos. :hunf: I need to get off my rear and get that done.


Maryanne won't eat cooked chunks of tomato either. Tiunned are OK beciase they are so mushy and usually mixed in with other things. Happy with raw ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Melody, hope Gage is feeling better soon. Could it be a migraine?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


Those are adorable! As usual.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


Good to get it all diagnosed early, hopefully they can do something if it is the anxiety. Migraines are tough, my bff gets them to the point of vomiting and needing total darkness, Marla gets them but not usually quite that bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna!
> That is a real bummer about missing out on your gift voucher, it would be really mucking up my day too, if something like that happened to me. The YS in Papatoetoe is closing down, so I am juggling finances and hopefully going over next week. Sadly the owners need to give more time to their children. They generally have far better stuff than I can get at Spotlight.


I had a phone call the other day from one of the LYS- the Guild in their newslettter had said that the prices in the LYS weren't much mor ethan SPotlight but htat actually in most cases they were cheaper. SO today I went and checked out the prices in SPotlight and Lincraft- and sure enough the LYS were significantly cheaper in almost every case (of course SPotlight has cheaper yarn and frequent sales. But with the 10% discount Guild members get as well at the LYS it is worth while using them as they also have good quality yarn. Not though the hand painted like I get from Melissa and a few other places around.
Next week theer is a KP lady from the US coming to Adelaide- she hopes to join us at our Thursday KP catchup though she may not make it as she will have only just srrived. But we are planning on a yarn crawl for her- and of course she has been told to come and see me at the market one Sunday. This Sunday begins our 2 months while Melissa is away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad when they don't notify their customer ahead of time.


Yes it is. I loved this place I could get literally anything I wanted, even if she didn't sell the brand of wool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


Have a safe weekend, travel as well as while working on the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, they may have to make the chemo mixture special for him and must wait until he is actually there before doing so. I heard someone last week say they used to take a friend for theirs and the friend would have a fit if it wasn't ready when they arrived and want to leave. The friend taking him would hurry ahead to let the staff know they had arrived to prevent his friend leaving. The staff said his chemo meds were mixed special for him, and were only good for one hour after mixed so they had to wait until the patient arrived before mixing incase of a delay in arrival.
> 
> Hope things went smoother after that.


That makes sense, good to know also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been trying to storm since about 9:30. Lots of lightening. The last hit was pretty big. Gave me an instant headache. Never had that happen before. Not supposed to get anything severe.


Ooh, the big booms are the scary part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it isn't the anxiety disorder. Migraine either. DD had migraines in grade 3 only. Well a few over the years but many that year. Could find no reason for them. Liked teacher and school. No problems. Moving her seat to the other side of the room helped. Teacher was wonderful about trying changes to help stop them. Third grade ended and so did the majority of the migraines.


How bizaar, wonder if there was something with the heating vent or something that was causing them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Originally I didn't want my photo posted online, there is a reason I am usually on the opposite side of the camera. I have avoided some family members because they were always posting photos of me.


It is very sad when family won't respect your wishes, but I agree, avoidance is sometimes the best course of action.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the link, saves me looking for it.


 My pleasure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is. I loved this place I could get literally anything I wanted, even if she didn't sell the brand of wool.


That was nice, special ordering is a wonderful thing to do for customers, especially if it's something they don't usually carry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm heading to bed, sweet dreams everyone. 
Caren, you are up very late for you. 
Hugs all!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


How wonderful. It's so nice when God answers our prays as we want him to !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really need to proof-read my responses :shock:


I did get a laugh out of you leaning the fridge! It does make for some laughs when we don't proof read-or do and still miss it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I am going to get him to the Dr's once school starts. I have GAD...general anxiety disorder and I see it in him I would like to discuss what we can do for this. I am medicated for it but I don't know if they have something for children to take. I also want to see if they are migraines. About 8 out of 10 headaches he gets result in vomiting. I had very bad migraines from an early age up to my late 20s.


Definitely worth getting both checked out. ANs with all that is going on at the moment it is only going to have increased his anxiety levels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Time to get going with packing some clothes. I have the mini refrigerator unplugged and defrosting. Snacks are gathered. Meat and cheeses in the refrigerator. I need to gather the drinks and some knitting for the evenings if I feel comfortable taking a break in the evenings. I am anxious to get things done. I have to drive tomorrow as DH is working a 12 hour shift tonight and then will shower and we will leave to pick up our friend. She will be a great help and my DH and Matthew will be more focused since she will be there. It is a win/win situation for me. I have someone to loan us an extension ladder for the weekend to paint higher spots.


Hope you manage to get planty done- all you want and the chance to relax a little in the evenings as well. Some relaxation time is needed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm heading to bed, sweet dreams everyone.
> Caren, you are up very late for you.
> Hugs all!!!!


I'm headed back to bed. I was up chatting with James before he had to leave for work. I slept some earlier. 
Good night and hugs to all!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And here is the link to the pattern, I would have posted it earlier when I posted the name of the pattern but had to look it up.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-neck-warmer


Might use that for one of next years Christmas gifts for the office staff! Decied to do socks this year as I have so many I can use but will do cowls etc next year (have one like a piano keyboard for a pianist in the office which I want to do). So now have two line dup- no reason why I can't start them really early if the chance arises! After all I normally finish things at the last minute or late. Finished the socks for my bother today- with this birthday tea having been last night! But Mums is close to being done and I have till the 16th for her so should get that done easily for once. 
Mind you if I had known my geat nephew and niece wouldn't be there last night I would have got the socks finished. It was the last minute knitting hats that threw me there.
Maybe some real baby knitting after the cape for Mum is finished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Ya he is feeling a bit better. Pale and tired but no more vomiting. He has had a touch of a headache he still since he woke up.


I'm glad he is feeling better 
Hat looks great


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had a phone call the other day from one of the LYS- the Guild in their newslettter had said that the prices in the LYS weren't much mor ethan SPotlight but htat actually in most cases they were cheaper. SO today I went and checked out the prices in SPotlight and Lincraft- and sure enough the LYS were significantly cheaper in almost every case (of course SPotlight has cheaper yarn and frequent sales. But with the 10% discount Guild members get as well at the LYS it is worth while using them as they also have good quality yarn. Not though the hand painted like I get from Melissa and a few other places around.
> Next week theer is a KP lady from the US coming to Adelaide- she hopes to join us at our Thursday KP catchup though she may not make it as she will have only just srrived. But we are planning on a yarn crawl for her- and of course she has been told to come and see me at the market one Sunday. This Sunday begins our 2 months while Melissa is away.


 :thumbup: Hopefully she has a good visit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, they may have to make the chemo mixture special for him and must wait until he is actually there before doing so. I heard someone last week say they used to take a friend for theirs and the friend would have a fit if it wasn't ready when they arrived and want to leave. The friend taking him would hurry ahead to let the staff know they had arrived to prevent his friend leaving. The staff said his chemo meds were mixed special for him, and were only good for one hour after mixed so they had to wait until the patient arrived before mixing incase of a delay in arrival.
> 
> Hope things went smoother after that.


You are right Tammi they do have to make it specially for him and I understand that . It's just the fact that last time know one had checked with the pharmacy to see if they actually had what was needed which they didn't so he then had to wait while they ordered it in and this time he had to wait 6 hours before they started it . He never bothers he just waits . 
It bothers me because I think if it's going to take that long which it never did last time he was on chemo and had it made specially for him then why not say and he could go to the cafeteria or the nice seating areas and wait for a while

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Safe travels. Take lots of breaks to cool off and hydrate. We will see you when you get back.


I too hope you have safe travels Mary and that you get everything you need to do accomplished and hopefully get a little rest on the evenings 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your work is so nice and your generocity tremendous. I'm sure these items will be appreciated by those lucky enough to receive them.


I think they were lovely too Bonnie . I especially liked your mittens thought they looked really warm . Think they will get much use in the winter months 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Is dollarama something to do with dolls or dollars ?


Sonya Dollarama is a store that sells a little bit of everything and most of it starts at a dollar. Great place for kids. I like to get colouring books there, wrapping paper, cards. Of course a lot of it is cheap junk but the kids always seem to find a little trinket or toy they want. Sometimes they even have yarn and some of it isn't bad. I have bought fun fur there for knitting snowmen and they turn out cute.
Marilynn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


They are great :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sonya Dollarama is a store that sells a little bit of everything and most of it starts at a dollar. Great place for kids. I like to get colouring books there, wrapping paper, cards. Of course a lot of it is cheap junk but the kids always seem to find a little trinket or toy they want. Sometimes they even have yarn and some of it isn't bad. I have bought fun fur there for knitting snowmen and they turn out cute.
> Marilynn


I thought that's what it was . We have a similar type of store here 
Everything is £1 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would be happy to share.
> I've made rose hip-crabapple jelly this morning. Will be interesting to see if it's good, I've never made it before. I didn't have to make alot of jams & jellies this year so decided to do a few different things.


Bonnie I love just crabapple jelly. It is such a beautiful pink colour. Every year I put my feelers out for anyone that has crab apples they would like to sell and have yet to find any.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have had rose hip soup wasn't a fan but never tasted rose hip jelly . There are quite a few rose hip bushes not far from where I live
> Sonja


Rose hips infused in oil make a lovely oil to use to make face cream. Supposed to be good for "mature skin".😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


Oh poor boy😀 a couple of my grandkids had a vomiting type flu that seemed to last only 6-7 hours. None of the adults got it and I had 2 of them just before they got sick and I didn't get it either.
Why does he not want to go back to,school?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


Oh that is wonderful news. I teared up when I read that😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Rose hips infused in oil make a lovely oil to use to make face cream. Supposed to be good for "mature skin".😀


Definitly need a bucketful of that 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She had had a very bad eating pattern ever since my dad left- survived on Nescafe and Maggi soup largely- so maybe that was a factor. Like you I took the best care I could of her, during her last months. You can never replace your mother.


I lost my Mom almost 51 years ago just 2 months before I had my first baby. I still miss her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice, Gwen, I'm sure your DD will be thrilled.


It sure is, well done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was glad though that she told me.
> On another subject I have found out why I never got the yarn I bought recently via mail- the woman sent it to my old address, I am sure I was not so stupid as not to tell her the new one, but pointless getting into an argument- fortunately she is replacing it.


Oh dear, but you are lucky that she is replacing it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


They are great! Really cool! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Originally I didn't want my photo posted online, there is a reason I am usually on the opposite side of the camera. I have avoided some family members because they were always posting photos of me.


Oh, I hope you don't avoid me for sharing your picture. I only share here and not on other social medias. I don't even post on the KP very much and certainly not pictures specific to KTP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Why would it be wet? Wet and leaning, now that could be dangerous. LOLOL!


I dried my refrigerator this morning and it might be leaning in an hour or two. We will be loading our mini refrigerator into the car to take for the weekend. We have lunch meats to keep cool for the weekend and it will be easier than constantly icing down. I will keep ice in a cooler this weekend and keep that outside with drinks in it. I have several bottles of gatorade and powerade as well as some soda. Matthew will want me to pick up some milk as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Oh, I hope you don't avoid me for sharing your picture. I only share here and not on other social medias. I don't even post on the KP very much and certainly not pictures specific to KTP.


I'm sure Caren won't avoid you Mary , you are to nice . We all enjoyed the pictures of KAP that you shared with us
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Finished the socks for my bother today- with this birthday tea having been last night! But Mums is close to being done and I have till the 16th for her so should get that done easily for once.
> Mind you if I had known my geat nephew and niece wouldn't be there last night I would have got the socks finished. It was the last minute knitting hats that threw me there.
> Maybe some real baby knitting after the cape for Mum is finished.


Oh your poor brother. He didn't get his socks and he is such a bother. :roll: :roll: I think we are all having some silly comments this week. I am sure your brother is a wonderful man and will appreciate those socks when he receives them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure Caren won't avoid you Mary , you are to nice . We all enjoyed the pictures of KAP that you shared with us
> Sonja


Thank you. I try not to put last names with the pictures so someone would really need to know what they are looking for anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh your poor brother. He didn't get his socks and he is such a bother. :roll: :roll: I think we are all having some silly comments this week. I am sure your brother is a wonderful man and will appreciate those socks when he receives them.


And David was there this afternoon-mbut din't tell me he was going (well last night he said he was going but not when he left today). ANd the coks are done so he could have taken them with him. But he might be helping them out tomorrow (wonder whether he has registered that I want the car?!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is very sad when family won't respect your wishes, but I agree, avoidance is sometimes the best course of action.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in here as I left you all at page 21 and you are now at 79! We are having a lovely holiday here in Gran Canaria and the weather is glorious! We went for a sail along the coast yesterday in a glass bottomed boat, but all we saw underwater was seaweed! Just about to go to the Friday market in the town, then back here for lunch and a spell at the pool before going out for a special birthday meal tonight. TTYL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here as I left you all at page 21 and you are now at 79! We are having a lovely holiday here in Gran Canaria and the weather is glorious! We went for a sail along the coast yesterday in a glass bottomed boat, but all we saw underwater was seaweed! Just about to go to the Friday market in the town, then back here for lunch and a spell at the pool before going out for a special birthday meal tonight. TTYL.


Sounds lovely. Enjoy your time away from home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up for now. Soon I will fall far behind on the happenings here. Things are coming along nicely with the house. I am actually excited to see the progress that has been made in the past 2 1/2 weeks. I am washing the second load of wash for today and already cleaned up the fridge. I pulled out some yarn to finish off some sweaters. I have 5 that others have made that need tie strings made for them. Now I need to get the travel bag out and start filling it up. We will be roughing it a bit this weekend as we will sleep on air mattresses and will only have camping chairs to sit on. We will have a functioning shower and toilet so that is wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here as I left you all at page 21 and you are now at 79! We are having a lovely holiday here in Gran Canaria and the weather is glorious! We went for a sail along the coast yesterday in a glass bottomed boat, but all we saw underwater was seaweed! Just about to go to the Friday market in the town, then back here for lunch and a spell at the pool before going out for a special birthday meal tonight. TTYL.


Oh, market, lunch and pool. I am jealous! So glad you are having fun and obviously good weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I lost my Mom almost 51 years ago just 2 months before I had my first baby. I still miss her.


That was very sad timing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, but you are lucky that she is replacing it. :thumbup:


And that she still had some of the same


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And a very Happy Birthday to Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to Kate


Happy birthday from me to Kate. Thought I would do it for you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to Kate


Oh! Happy Birthday Kate!! Lucky you away on a holiday on your birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate- clearly you are having a lovley time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Happy Birthday, enjoy vacation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate, hope you are having a wonderful birthday. It sure sounds like you are with the holiday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh, I hope you don't avoid me for sharing your picture. I only share here and not on other social medias. I don't even post on the KP very much and certainly not pictures specific to KTP.


Oh no I won't avoid you. I'm talking people who have posted my photo on FB and other public forums, after I asked them not too. I have posted myself on here once or twice over the years. I realize this is public but things tend to stay on here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure Caren won't avoid you Mary , you are to nice . We all enjoyed the pictures of KAP that you shared with us
> Sonja


You are right I will not avoid Mary, she is a very nice person. I look forward to seeing her every year at KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I try not to put last names with the pictures so someone would really need to know what they are looking for anyway.


I like that last names are not used for that very reason.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Kate! Enjoy your vaca!


sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Happy Birthday, enjoy vacation.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here as I left you all at page 21 and you are now at 79! We are having a lovely holiday here in Gran Canaria and the weather is glorious! We went for a sail along the coast yesterday in a glass bottomed boat, but all we saw underwater was seaweed! Just about to go to the Friday market in the town, then back here for lunch and a spell at the pool before going out for a special birthday meal tonight. TTYL.


Good to see you, sounds like you are having a fabulous time. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Have a wonderful day. 🎁🎂🍷


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> You are right I will not avoid Mary, she is a very nice person. I look forward to seeing her every year at KAP.


We look forward to seeing you and Jamie as well. Will your white elephant gift be lucky enough to make the cut to go with you?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kate. 

Car is packed and very packed it is. I do hope I can fit the people in there as well! Looking forward to seeing old friends. We will be attending a baptism for a little girl who came into the world at 2 lbs 12 oz, so that will be special. The mother was in Sunday School with my children. DH just got home and is in the shower and then off we go. Play nice and have a wonderful weekend everyone. I will take the camera to get some pictures.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kate. have a lovely day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We look forward to seeing you and Jamie as well. Will your white elephant gift be lucky enough to make the cut to go with you?


Oh yes it sure will. It is already in the suitcase along with a few other items. 👍😊 I'm not taking any chances on it getting left behind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

B


gagesmom said:


> So far no rain but we do have the dark skies that rolled in. Has been thundering and lightning for about half an hour now. One heck of a boom from the last roll of thunder.


Way too early in my opinion. Love autumn but I can wait. Hat is looking great.

Think I said eArlier that I won't be going back home. DH will come see mom and me. Mom is resting peacefully. Nights are hArdest but meds and oxygen help so much. My sisters are doing all the work and I get to hold moms hand They are being very protective of me.

I guess I got interrupted
And never sent this. Went to bed and DH called
Me about 15 minutes after but I never heard it. Mom is sleeping peacefully now And my sister has gone to bed. Julie, I know you did this alone and can't imagine. What a strong lady you were emotionally and physically. I know how difficult it is and I have 2 younger sisters. I'm Fine thanks to them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week. 

Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast. 

Healing energy to those in need, all those out on the roads today stay safe out there. (((((((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))))))))) 

Remember the good times those memories are the glue that holds your world together. Remember the bad ones as well, but as lessons in life not something to hold you down or make you bitter. Always say I love to the person in the mirror and hug yourself each day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Way too early in my opinion. Love autumn but I can wait. Hat is looking great.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, I have been thinking about you a lot the past few days. I am glad your sisters are protective of you. We want you around for many more years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:



> Wonderful!


Thank you! How are you today, is it still as wet as ever there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


A few quiet
Moments to post. How precious and how he has changed quite the little man. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Seth looks so happy to be starting school. Happy boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear from you, I have been thinking about you a lot the past few days. I am glad your sisters are protective of you. We want you around for many more years.


I thought I posted this to the wrong KTP. It really is harder on the phone. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! How are you today, is it still as wet as ever there?


Not too good, today. It isn't raining but it is very overcast and COLD :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate. Hat a special time you are having


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


What a brave little boy Seth is to go all alone on the bus with a big smile on his face . I hope he has a wonderful day and can't wait to go again tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Not too good, today. It isn't raining but it is very overcast and COLD :thumbdown:


It was raining here yesterday and early this morning , quite chilly too and I thought that's it now the miserable weather starts but the sun is now back and it's quite warm again hopefully might last a bit longer 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sonya Dollarama is a store that sells a little bit of everything and most of it starts at a dollar. Great place for kids. I like to get colouring books there, wrapping paper, cards. Of course a lot of it is cheap junk but the kids always seem to find a little trinket or toy they want. Sometimes they even have yarn and some of it isn't bad. I have bought fun fur there for knitting snowmen and they turn out cute.
> Marilynn


My GKs love doing crafts, I buy little wooden pieces, dragonflies, butterflies, snowmen, Easter bunnies, Christmas ornaments, etc, usually 4-5/pkg with markers & sparkle glue for $1.25/pkg, they spend hours doing them. Also little bird houses & picture frames. Sme ofthe stuff is total junk but keeps them entertained. I haven't seen yarn in any of the stores I've been in around here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few quiet
> Moments to post. How precious and how he has changed quite the little man. Thank you for sharing.


Many quiet moments without my partner in crime. Shopping sure is faster, but I do miss him. You are most welcome.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie I love just crabapple jelly. It is such a beautiful pink colour. Every year I put my feelers out for anyone that has crab apples they would like to sell and have yet to find any.
> Marilynn


I do lots of crabapple jelly, my family eats lots of that, but I don't have to do any this year. I bought a steam juicer from Lee Valley & when I did it last year I had so much more juice from the same amount of apples I ususally do that I ended up with 39 pints of jelly so there's still lots left. I thought about buying the juicer for years but thought it was too expensive, now that I see how well it works & how much work it saves, someone should have kicked me years ago :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly need a bucketful of that 😄


 :lol: , me too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Seth looks so happy to be starting school. Happy boy.


Yes he was very ready to be going to school. I hope he has a good teacher, the school he is going to is a smaller one than I thought. Which will be good for Seth. I think he might be at the same one as two of my other grandsons.. I'll have to ask the kids about it. There are two very close together if they all live on the right side of the road that is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I lost my Mom almost 51 years ago just 2 months before I had my first baby. I still miss her.


Mine has been gone almost 33 years, before we had any kids. My Dad must have died almost the same time as your mom. I don't think you ever quit missing them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought I posted this to the wrong KTP. It really is harder on the phone. LOL


Oh yes it sure is harder on the phone 😁😁😳😳😱


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Not too good, today. It isn't raining but it is very overcast and COLD :thumbdown:


Oh dear overcast can sometimes make for a gloomy day. The cold I'll take no problem. 😁👍 I guess it was chilly up near Glasglow this morning as well. I would gladly trade weather with you. 
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope your day got better Linda. What a shame about the LYS closing and you losing out on your gift too. Seems like businesses should be required to advertise when they are closing so those type of situations don't happen but obviously they aren't required to do so. Sending you LOTS of positive energy for things to turn around for you. {{{HUGS}}}}


Thanks--am hoping for a better weekend! Today it seems the gremlins continue, as I woke up with a puffy eyelid and the shower won't drain. :roll: If these things come in threes, I should be done now! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear overcast can sometimes make for a gloomy day. The cold I'll take no problem. 😁👍 I guess it was chilly up near Glasglow this morning as well. I would gladly trade weather with you.
> Hugs


It was definitely chilly here this morning, the deck is still white with frost, grr. The weather channel said it was to go down to +3 so I didnt go pick anything in the garden last night, now I'm sure the rest of the cucumbers are done as well as my beautiful sunflowers, you would think they could predict better than that. :-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, sounds like you are having a great vacation, happy Birthday.

Daralene, I'm so glad your sisters are taking good care of you so you don't hurt your back or get sick again. It's so hard for all of you but good you have each other to lean on at this sad time. I'm glad the hospice nurses are taking good care of your mom.

Caren, Seth looks so excited to head. Off to school. Does he have a long bus ride? Some here are on the bus for over an hour & we often hear about the little ones falling asleep on the way home. Our kids were always the last on & the first off so they were lucky. When the GKs are here, we must drive them to school as they aren't normally on the bus.

Well, must get moving. DH has taken GS to school & I need to get the kitchen cleaned up from breakfast & go have a look at the mess in the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he was very ready to be going to school. I hope he has a good teacher, the school he is going to is a smaller one than I thought. Which will be good for Seth. I think he might be at the same one as two of my other grandsons.. I'll have to ask the kids about it. There are two very close together if they all live on the right side of the road that is.


It would be nice for him to have cousins in school to look out for him if needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Matthew! Coming from you I consider that quite a compliment. By the way, you can use lace hemming tape to do these and you get a lighter weight and softer cord. I've almost finished one I made today. I still have to put the catch on it but here it is. The pendent is a stone bear. Colors are a bit off in the photo; "bear" is cream, gray, & brown and the cord is brown and gray.
> 
> aqq


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, the big booms are the scary part.


I hate storms. Scared to death of them. Last nights were mostly thunder and lightening with little wind. During the little bit of news I could get this morning due to heavy rain blocking the satellite, we got over an inch plus what we have gotten this morning. We needed the rain. Of course now the grass will need cut.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How bizaar, wonder if there was something with the heating vent or something that was causing them.


We wondered the same but never figured it out. She is now 31. Adrianna's mom.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Daralene you have been on my mind all day. Glad that hospice has helped. I do hope you get some sleep while she does. Please take care if yourself. We love you.


~~~Ditto the same sentiments.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right Tammi they do have to make it specially for him and I understand that . It's just the fact that last time know one had checked with the pharmacy to see if they actually had what was needed which they didn't so he then had to wait while they ordered it in and this time he had to wait 6 hours before they started it . He never bothers he just waits .
> It bothers me because I think if it's going to take that long which it never did last time he was on chemo and had it made specially for him then why not say and he could go to the cafeteria or the nice seating areas and wait for a while
> 
> Sonja


True. Give him a beeper and tell him to come back when it goes off. At least he could eat or enjoy a nice view!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I.must apologize for not responding to everyone by name but I will try and catch up. In the meantime. I hope you will accept my sincere thanks to all of you.


~~~Not to worry, no need....we understand. You do have a lot on your plate at the moment! It's more important for you to get some rest, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie I love just crabapple jelly. It is such a beautiful pink colour. Every year I put my feelers out for anyone that has crab apples they would like to sell and have yet to find any.
> Marilynn


Wish you lived here! This is the first year since 1991 when we bought this house that our crab apple tree has had this huge amount of fruit! Usually the leaves come out, then a month later they all turn brown and fall off. The leaves are just starting to go on it now. Tons of fruit that we won't use.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There is a preK (optional), the year before, do to a very nasty custody battle Seth didn't go.


~~~I am sorry Seth became a pawn between two adults. He should have to bear the brunt of adults' problems. I think you do a marvelous job filling in for the pre-school experience.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me to Kate. Thought I would do it for you


Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> True. Give him a beeper and tell him to come back when it goes off. At least he could eat or enjoy a nice view!


And now he is waiting for medication and then he can come home again till the next time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. I have been on the computer waiting for the thunder grumbles to quit so I can get a shower. So it is almost 11:30 and I have also not had breakfast cause I get distracted! Lots of battery, so I wasn't plugged in to worry about that.

Happy first day of school to Seth! I am sure he is going to love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now he is waiting for medication and then he can come home again till the next time


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Way too early in my opinion. Love autumn but I can wait. Hat is looking great.
> 
> ...


I did have a lot of support from the nurses organisation, Nurse Maude as it is known in Christchurch, and I was a lot younger, Daralene, 38 when she first got really ill. She was my best friend, and also I had resolved at only 18 that I would not be responsible for putting my parents in a Resthome. Mum's actual passing happened very rapidly, she was very ready to be with her Maker. I was very determined that what I had chosen was the right path, despite doctors and others telling me she should be in care. It was a lot easier because it coincided with a year the ex was in London.
My thoughts are very much with you, and all your family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne won't eat cooked chunks of tomato either. Tiunned are OK beciase they are so mushy and usually mixed in with other things. Happy with raw ones.


Tomato sauce and fresh are no problem at all. Love me a fresh tomato!



Poledra65 said:


> Good to get it all diagnosed early, hopefully they can do something if it is the anxiety. Migraines are tough, my bff gets them to the point of vomiting and needing total darkness, Marla gets them but not usually quite that bad.


Mine used to be that bad; they started in my 20s and tapered off when I got to about 40, thank goodness. DD (now 24) has them as well. I found out my dad was the same, so I suspect we inherited them from his side. I also at least could identify my triggers, so that helped some.



mags7 said:


> Sonya Dollarama is a store that sells a little bit of everything and most of it starts at a dollar. Great place for kids. I like to get colouring books there, wrapping paper, cards. Of course a lot of it is cheap junk but the kids always seem to find a little trinket or toy they want. Sometimes they even have yarn and some of it isn't bad. I have bought fun fur there for knitting snowmen and they turn out cute.
> Marilynn


I've found yarn at Dollar Tree (everything there is a dollar), and it seemed to be just an odd lot or discontinued or something--once I got 75 skeins of furry yarn that I used for making chemo hats for my friend's doctor's office. Given that I had been spending $3 or more per skein, that was awesome, so I was able to make a lot more hats that year.



mags7 said:


> Rose hips infused in oil make a lovely oil to use to make face cream. Supposed to be good for "mature skin".😀


I like rose hip tea. We used to live in a house that had a bush that produced them and I'd dry them and make my own blend.

I'll end this post here so it's not horribly long and continue catching up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATE!*

Mary, hope the house is in great shape and you have a smooth trip.

Congratulations to Seth on beginning his school career!  I hope he enjoys it!

Daralene, big hugs to you, dear. I am happy that you are able to spend time with mom and that your sisters are there to help.

He's gone to the store for drain cleaner. On the bright side, at least the toilets are flushing, so we know it's localized. I'd hate to have to put in a call to the plumber right before a holiday weekend. We're having his ex and her fiancee and possibly his kids over on Sunday as well, so don't want to have to worry about that.

And I do plan to get photos of the knitting in the next day or two! I have a stack piling up. :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It was raining here yesterday and early this morning , quite chilly too and I thought that's it now the miserable weather starts but the sun is now back and it's quite warm again hopefully might last a bit longer
> Sonja


Hopefully it will be better tomorrow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD & I got some of the tomatoes picked, I think I planted too many😳 what a surprise. I may pick more if it doesn't freeze soon so well will have fresh ones longer. We also picked, bundled & hung up the onions to dry. I hang them in my greenhouse until it starts to get cold.


Wow! That's a lot of tomatoes. Are you expecting a frost?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Kate.
> 
> Car is packed and very packed it is. I do hope I can fit the people in there as well! Looking forward to seeing old friends. We will be attending a baptism for a little girl who came into the world at 2 lbs 12 oz, so that will be special. The mother was in Sunday School with my children. DH just got home and is in the shower and then off we go. Play nice and have a wonderful weekend everyone. I will take the camera to get some pictures.


Have a safe trip. Hope that all the repairs go well and that not too much expense is incurred. Hope the place sells quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best, Seth, on your first and every day of school.

Caren, things are pulling together for you. May the auction be great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on that - i do like where we live - sort of out in the country - i just wish we didn't have neighbors quite so close - a mile away in all directions would be my preference - even further would be fine. and no busy roads like we are on now. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I need a country house where I can have my animals and grow a garden (also, no noisy neighbors right beside me!), preferably nearer my family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would think the family would help a bit more - maybe they do and she just doesn't say so - it just seems that someone could come in and help clean, etc. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that Betty does get some decent options for the pain, I know she doesn't expect to, but hopefully they will have some good ones.
> Hopefully Shirley and family, and all others in that area are fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am way behind - not sure what happened to me this week - it just did not come together for some reason. and i have even been going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. maybe that is the problem. lol

eveyone is gone next door so blanco is over here as usual - it has been thundering - lightly - i didn't even notice it at first - but now blanco is under my desk - he is a large dog so is a little bit in the way. too funny and slightly uncomfortable for me.

guess what i had for my first meal with teeth - mashed potatoes of course. rotflmao

hope part of the weekend is nice - gary will no doubt be doing burgers and brats on the barbee sometime. too warm for a bonfire even if we would wait until after dark. the humidity has been up the last couple of days.

so i am going start reading and hope to catch up before five. hope all are doing well and for the uofa people - hope you are planning a fun labor day weekend. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

coud it be dust? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've been working out cleaning out the boxes of stuff that I took out of the old bookshelves and realized that my eyes were beginning to tear up and get really itchy. They are now all puffed up and itch like crazy so I've taken a Benedryl and have put cream on them. Really nasty so hope the meds work quickly. Don't know what I could be allergic too, but something powerful. I sure hate to get back into it now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a killing on the comforter - the kind of sale heidi likes. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, hope antihistamine works.
> Only went to grocery store and Nordies Rack in Loma Linda. Got chia seeds, gluten free bagel chips, probiotic and ALA capsules. Got socks and a comforter $169 reduced to $39.99 queen comforter. Almost bought ballet flat like Uggs as I drool over shearling liner but decided $70 a bit much for a style of shoes I don't ordinarily wear. I rarely wear anything but jeans, cropped pants so hiking, running shoes, and Merrills are fine and support my feet comfortably all day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am way behind - not sure what happened to me this week - it just did not come together for some reason. and i have even been going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. maybe that is the problem. lol
> 
> eveyone is gone next door so blanco is over here as usual - it has been thundering - lightly - i didn't even notice it at first - but now blanco is under my desk - he is a large dog so is a little bit in the way. too funny and slightly uncomfortable for me.
> 
> ...


Lol Sam of course it would be mashed potatoes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if they are dried why put them in the freezer or fridge - wouldn't they last just stacked on a shelf? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Tami, I have 2 dehydrators--round with stackable trays over a heating element. The one with an electric fan has 5 trays (and lid, of course) and gets results much faster than the other one which has only 3 trays and a lid. I just transfer from the slower to the faster unit. When the slices are finished, I bag them in a gallon-sized bag and stash in a door shelf of the fridge. If I'm freezing them, I extract as much air as possible while sealing the bag.
> 
> Not as quick as pressure canning the cooked beet slices, but I don't have the effort, ingredients, and time involved with the canning. I can then rehydrate them, with a little advance thought, for a meal as pickled or ''Harvard'' beets that night or the next one. Just have to remember that they take up MUCH less room as dried ones than they do when rehydrated.So I have ended up with a rather large bowl of ''fresh'' beets on the table. LOLOL
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had hour walk. On to tidy living room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we have prekindergarten - then kindergarten and then first grade - you can skip prekindergarten but heidi thought it would help them and it was only two half days a week - kindergarten is all day. heidi also sent them to preschool at one of the churches here in town two days a week which all of the children have really enjoyed. think they need to be four for that. --- sam



darowil said:


> Somehow I missed Carens post- is kindergrten the beginning of school? For us in South Australia it is the year before school start around 4. School they start at 5.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> coud it be dust? --- sam


My eyes are still swollen and watery causing blurred vision and pain. I have been using the Benedryl/Zyrtec plus antihistimine drops for the eyes. It could be the dust from the books and magazines, but also the ink in all the different magazines. They do seem to be getting better, but I'll head to the doctors after the holiday if not a good deal better by then.

I can only read for short periods of time and can't knit or crochet either due to not being able to focus. So doing laundry and cooking is about the only things I've been doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My eyes are still swollen and watery causing blurred vision and pain. I have been using the Benedryl/Zyrtec plus antihistimine drops for the eyes. It could be the dust from the books and magazines, but also the ink in all the different magazines. They do seem to be getting better, but I'll head to the doctors after the holiday if not a good deal better by then.
> 
> I can only read for short periods of time and can't knit or crochet either due to not being able to focus. So doing laundry and cooking is about the only things I've been doing.


That is not good, Rookie- hope it does clear soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a steam juicer? --- sa,



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope you start sleeping better soon or you can come & start on my cupboards.
> 
> Caren, it must be so hard sorting for such a move, I can't imagine. I forgot to comment about yesterday's breakfast, I'll have to try that.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My eyes are still swollen and watery causing blurred vision and pain. I have been using the Benedryl/Zyrtec plus antihistimine drops for the eyes. It could be the dust from the books and magazines, but also the ink in all the different magazines. They do seem to be getting better, but I'll head to the doctors after the holiday if not a good deal better by then.
> 
> I can only read for short periods of time and can't knit or crochet either due to not being able to focus. So doing laundry and cooking is about the only things I've been doing.


I think you should go now instead of waiting. This sounds like more than just an allergic reaction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - what size needles are you using? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The colour seldom shows true- looks much more pink than to the eye- where I was at before sitting to the computer, this morning (Thursday 3rd September).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eventually - hopefully - i have a bunch of additions i want to add to it - which amuses her to no end. --- sam



budasha said:


> That's a lovely tote. Hope you can talk Heidi into making it for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - what size needles are you using? --- sam


The cuffs are knit on US 1, most of the body has been on US 2, so 2.25mm, 2.5mm and 2.75mm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after all - they are a root vegetable tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Joy. I have 2 of the Ronco dehydrators that we use for beef jerky. DH likes beets, so I may buy a few to try dehydrating them. They would certainly take up much less room that way! I usually just buy him canned beets. To me, all the beets I have tried taste like dirt, so he can have them and I will find something else!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you should go now instead of waiting. This sounds like more than just an allergic reaction.


I agree, if it is an allergic reaction it is a severe one and needs attention , I feel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> eventually - hopefully - i have a bunch of additions i want to add to it - which amuses her to no end. --- sam


It is an excellent starting point!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who are going to get them? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mel!
> I am looking forward to reworking my ideas- at least two more to go! It is good when the dogs are resting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> who are going to get them? --- sam


One is for a friend, one is to be for me. Desperately need some more jumpers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> after all - they are a root vegetable tami. --- sam


Of course! But potatoes taste better than beets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture gwen - please. --- sam



 Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up in reading. Hope all of you traveling stay safe; unbelievable that people are shooting at vehicles on the roads. Just crazy.
> 
> Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though.
> 
> Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ready or not - here we go. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359126-1.html#7884170


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus to wish dd a happy birthday and hope she had a great day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Congratulations from me too and happy birthday to your daughter Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be stomping the halls yelling for the hospital administrator - oh yes - i would be making mega noise. this was totally unnecessary and unexceptable. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I'm back to being irritated with hospital . I went with son yesterday to see consultant and he goes in today for chemo but he was told to call first to make sure they had a bed which I understand as an emergency could come in . So he called and was told everything was ok for him to go . He gets there they don't have a bed but they will later apparently so they have decided to start his chemo while he sits in a chair which he's ok with
> They have put him in a side room that he describes as a bit of a store room and now they have told him his chemo isn't ready . Why didn't they just tell him to come a little later
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would be stomping the halls yelling for the hospital administrator - oh yes - i would be making mega noise. this was totally unnecessary and unexceptable. --- sam


He's home now Sam so I have calmed down even got some sleep last night so all is well for the time being touch wood 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


How can our little Seth be starting school already? He looks so small climbing those steps all by himself. Very few kids would be setting of to the first day of school alone here- Mum would be there with him crying at her baby starting school.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Way too early in my opinion. Love autumn but I can wait. Hat is looking great.
> 
> ...


how good that your sisters are taking care of you at this time- it would be so easy for you to exhaust yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well definitely make the one for yourself FIRST! I know that your friend would really want you to do that. 


Lurker 2 said:


> One is for a friend, one is to be for me. Desperately need some more jumpers!


 ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well definitely make the one for yourself FIRST! I know that your friend would really want you to do that.
> 
> ;-)


we'll compromise, Gwen, one for you, one for me- both at the same time!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be stomping the halls yelling for the hospital administrator - oh yes - i would be making mega noise. this was totally unnecessary and unexceptable. --- sam


And if I was your nurse I would end up ignoring you! A very good way to get things done on time maybe but to be ignored inbetween times is to kick up a fuss like this. And good nursing care is (or should be) so much more than just making sure everything is done on time. And maybe you would get security called on you and be thrown out the hospital for disturbing the peace-not good for the rest of the patients.
I always feel so sorry for the staff in these situations. I have spent so many years trying to balance all the demands on me as a nurse that I can't but help but feel for them. And yes I do respond the same way when it is me or my family.
Yes I know it is hard for the patient and their family to be sitting around waiting to have things done. But let me tell you that very rarely are the nurses sitting around doing nothing.
And when it comes to chemo only certain staff can give it- you need training in most of them to start them. And time to get it all set up. And then the medication needs to come from pharmacy- and I'm sure if you got the story from there side they would have good reasons as well for the drugs to not be on the ward (and some can't be mixed up until the patient is there- after all patients don't always turn up and they are often specfic to the patient and would be wasted of the patient doesn't turn up).
And usually a doctor needs to review them before they are given the medications even if they have been pre-ordered just to be sure that something hasn't arisen since they were last seen.
And the doctors and nurses are all looking after more than one patient.
And if they are in overnight for chemo it is likely that there are other patients with acute issues- and if this was you or your family member you would want it addressed ASAP. And if your chemo can start an hour or so later without impacting on when you leave does it really matter compared to what may be happening to another patient?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> if they are dried why put them in the freezer or fridge - wouldn't they last just stacked on a shelf? --- sam


In the door of the fridge, I see them every time I reach into get something and am reminded that they are available, with allowing for the time to rehydrate and voila' fresh veggies. besides, my cupboards are rather full most of the time, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Kate. Wishing you all the best. Enjoy your vacation.

&#127873;&#127874;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wish you lived here! This is the first year since 1991 when we bought this house that our crab apple tree has had this huge amount of fruit! Usually the leaves come out, then a month later they all turn brown and fall off. The leaves are just starting to go on it now. Tons of fruit that we won't use.


It's a shame no one will use them, they make such great juice & jelly. Some here even make pies from them. My DH doesn't like the pie as he wants them peeled & that's not going to happen. I had 3 apple trees but had to cut them down as they had fire blight. I planted new ones but the deer keep eating them, I may never get apples :-(


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow! That's a lot of tomatoes. Are you expecting a frost?


We had light frost last night, not in the forecast but to be cold & wet this weekend so thought I should get them picked. The frost last night didn't damage much so I picked 2 boxes of cherry tomatoes this morning & about 3 gallons of cucumbers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you on that - i do like where we live - sort of out in the country - i just wish we didn't have neighbors quite so close - a mile away in all directions would be my preference - even further would be fine. and no busy roads like we are on now. --- sam


It's about a mile east & a mile west to our nearest neighbours except for my son , that's about 1/4 mile. No one north for miles & 3 miles to the south. We are about 1/4 mile off the road but it is quite a busy road. With the trees between us & the road we don't get any dust & only get noise in winter when there's no leaves but we aren't outside then to notice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Certainly not too hot for a bonfire here, even with a fire I don't think we could bundle up enough to sit outside in the evening this weekend, near freezing all nights. They are predicting a bunch of rain, up to 2 inches in the south but not sure if it will reach up here. Just as soon it doesn't so the combines can keep rolling.



thewren said:


> i am way behind - not sure what happened to me this week - it just did not come together for some reason. and i have even been going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. maybe that is the problem. lol
> 
> eveyone is gone next door so blanco is over here as usual - it has been thundering - lightly - i didn't even notice it at first - but now blanco is under my desk - he is a large dog so is a little bit in the way. too funny and slightly uncomfortable for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a steam juicer? --- sa,


http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=67388&cat=2,40733,44734,67388

Wow!, I see it has sure gone up in price since I bought,


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> And if I was your nurse I would end up ignoring you! A very good way to get things done on time maybe but to be ignored inbetween times is to kick up a fuss like this. And good nursing care is (or should be) so much more than just making sure everything is done on time. And maybe you would get security called on you and be thrown out the hospital for disturbing the peace-not good for the rest of the patients.
> I always feel so sorry for the staff in these situations. I have spent so many years trying to balance all the demands on me as a nurse that I can't but help but feel for them. And yes I do respond the same way when it is me or my family.
> Yes I know it is hard for the patient and their family to be sitting around waiting to have things done. But let me tell you that very rarely are the nurses sitting around doing nothing.
> And when it comes to chemo only certain staff can give it- you need training in most of them to start them. And time to get it all set up. And then the medication needs to come from pharmacy- and I'm sure if you got the story from there side they would have good reasons as well for the drugs to not be on the ward (and some can't be mixed up until the patient is there- after all patients don't always turn up and they are often specfic to the patient and would be wasted of the patient doesn't turn up).
> ...


I agree with darowil. The problem with hospitals is that they are a service organization. As such, the staff has very little control over the day to day happenings. Anything can, and usually does, disrupt the best laid plans and organization for treatment. An emergency could well have come in that required the pharmacist to stop everything else and tend to the drugs needed for that patient. There are often other patients who require extra care or who do some crazy things that can harm themselves or other patients. Staff can get sick or have family emergencies and not be able to come to work thus leaving an already stressed and overworked staff even more so. As one of the many who care for patients, I always, as do my staff members, try to treat everyone with respect and give the very best care we know how to give. Unfortunately, circumstances often change everything and we must respond to the most urgent or emergent need. I know you felt it should have been your son, but it just could be that something else was even more likely to be death dealing and needed to be dealt with first. Thanks for being understanding that things didn't go exactly as planned. Ultimately, the important thing is that he got the right drug, the right amount, administered in the correct manner to the correct patient. I am hoping he will tolerate his chemo well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wish you lived here! This is the first year since 1991 when we bought this house that our crab apple tree has had this huge amount of fruit! Usually the leaves come out, then a month later they all turn brown and fall off. The leaves are just starting to go on it now. Tons of fruit that we won't use.


Oh me too, I sure would come over and pick some😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine has been gone almost 33 years, before we had any kids. My Dad must have died almost the same time as your mom. I don't think you ever quit missing them.


My Mom died in 1964. I lost my Dad when I was only 12.
I was an only child so it was tough. I think that is one of the reasons I had 7 babies😀 I wasn't lonely any more!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from suny Great Bend where it is currently 17.2c/63f and muggy. I'm preparing to get the rest of my things from the farm this weekend with the help of my youngest and a few of his friends. It will be sorted and set up for the auction next week.
> 
> Today's coffee and Seth's first day of schools, my little one is growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


Very wise words Caren. 
:thumbup:

SETH.... Wow! How was school? I hope you are really loving it and that you have a lovely teacher and lots of friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My Mom died in 1964. I lost my Dad when I was only 12.
> I was an only child so it was tough. I think that is one of the reasons I had 7 babies😀 I wasn't lonely any more!!


Very sad to lose both your parents when you were so young, no doubt it was very hard for you. I'm glad you already were married when you lost your mom.
Wow!, 7 kids, you certainly had a busy house

My Dad died in 1964 when I was 7, Mom in 1983 when I was 25
I have 1 brother & 1 half-sister but my parents were from large families so I have lots of other relatives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Am currently slowly working my way through a lovely white wolf blass wine, has a glass every night or two. Off now to go kill some monsters with DS. Stay safe all


Girl after my own heart. Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to try and remember to use the lavender on the feet tonight too. It's such a catch 22; don't sleep well at night, end up taking a nap and then don't sleep well again at night. Grrrr. Last niight instad of sleeping as much I cleaned house some.


Never thought about using lavender on the feet. Heard it was good to put it on your pillow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had a brief note from her this morning that Hospice would be there early to take on her Mom's case. I'm hoping that the family finds some respite in the diligent and constant care and know that Mom is being kept comfortable and is under wonderful loving care.


Do you know if the hospice care is close to Daralene or will she still have to travel a long way to see her mom? Wherever she goes, it will be a relief to know that she is getting good care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your deck looks lovely Liz . A nice place to sit and relax
> Sonja


Thanks. I find that with the roof, it isn't so hot so I can still sit out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to mention I'm glad kitty is doing well I was to busy admiring your deck


Thank you. She was a bit finicky with her food this morning. Don't know what that was all about but she finally did eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. I have been absent today. Spent most of the day knitting and went for groceries this afternoon. It was so hot you walked from the door to the car and you were covered in sweat. So the heat did me in and had a really horrible headache. Had to lay down for a while when we got back.
> 
> Took this pic at 7:30pm of the sun setting. It is 10 inured later and it is down behind the trees now.
> 
> ...


Monster pants look great. Did you ever get your hair coloured? I did mine yesterday and it looked horrible. I tried a new colour and had to redo it today. Kept my fingers crossed that my hair wouldn't fall out


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At our RV rally after KAP, one of the guys is testing it for Microsoft, and maybe our DDIL is too. I know she has installed it on all of their computers. Anyway, when I saw what it was like on the computer at the rally, I told M that we were NOT installing it until just before the free offer goes away next July! I think I will not like it. DDIL loves it.


I've heard a lot of pros and cons. My bro has it and at first, he had problems but got it sorted out by his grandson. Now he likes it. I've got mine reserved but won't install it until waaay down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Eyes are still very sore and puffy and itchy, but getting a little better. Haven't been able to be out in the sunshine and do much of anything except sit here with a cold wet cloth and keep them closed. I took one more Benedryl which I hated to do since they tend to wire me rather than make me sleepy, but I figured I needed to keep on schedule with them.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the old books and magazines, but besides new soap in the shower, I haven't done anything differently. I may have to give up on my collection of Family Circle historical Holiday issues and Workbasket magazines from my DMIL. We'll see tomorrow.


I feel so sorry that you have sore and itchy eyes. There doesn't seem to be anything to give you relief. I hope that wet cloth helps you. Isn't there something besides Benedryl that you could take?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 48 so skimming through as quickly as I can. Still have 40 more pages to go and you're already on the new TP. I don't want to get too far behind on the new one. My SIL has invited me for supper (bbq'd chorizo sausages), I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cowl


That cowl is lovely. Is it for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Glad kitty is doing well. My old girl is going on 18 and is doing well.
> Love your deck, looks very inviting and cosy with the roof.


Thanks, mags.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> BudashA. So glad kitty ISO. Remission.
> 
> Darowil. Glad the fire is out.


Thanks, Daralene. So sorry about your Mom. I see that you are up in the middle of the night quite often. Hope that you are able to get some sleep. Don't want you to make yourself ill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Your deck looks great and I am glad to hear that your kitty is much better.


Thank you, I hope she's on the mend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Budasha* meant to comment on your deck; it is so restful looking. A wonderful place to knit. DH had to stop working on my deck temporarily but at least it now has a roof on it. I'll be so glad when it is completed.


It is peaceful. Will you get yours finished before the cool weather sets in?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10am. Just caught up and should get out of bed. Want to get some work done on the monster longies. Headache is feeling better today.


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo doesn't object to being bathed, but it only happens when he is seriously muddy.


The lawn was cut on Thursday while it was wet and Candy went out for her constitutional. When she came back in, she had green feet so had to have her feet washed. As I'm running the water, she's trying to lick it. Not a good idea when it's soapy :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Budasha I was behind the camera. Of course Noah was the object of affection and star of the show. ☺
> 
> Julie I am so much more in love with the gansey every time I see it. ❤
> 
> ...


They sure are!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The pants are finished and I just have to sew in the ends and add face.


They're adorable. Who's the young man getting these?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's yarn is now cut and he is already working on his next Kumihimo. He is doing a total of six strands of yarn. I expect that he will start doing more strands soon. He is using yellow, purple, and green for this one. He was thinking of doing 5 strands of yarn instead of 6. I am not sure that it can be done with an odd number, but leave it up to Matthew and he will attempt it.
> 
> We are driving an alternate route to Ohio this weekend due to random shootings at vehicles driving along Interstate 94 and 69. Kehinkle...this is happening between Battlecreek and Walker. Today a car had the passenger window shot out while driving this stretch of road. Had I known about these before KAP, I would have taken an alternate route then as well. I have traveled this stretch of road numerous times in the past 2 months.
> 
> I am sleepy, so off to bed I go. Take care everyone.


Will Matthew let us see his Kumihimo? Driving those interstates sounds scary. Do the police have any idea yet who is doing this?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lawn was cut on Thursday while it was wet and Candy went out for her constitutional. When she came back in, she had green feet so had to have her feet washed. As I'm running the water, she's trying to lick it. Not a good idea when it's soapy :shock:


Not really.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations, all round! How nice your friend is marrying her old love.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay here is the kumihimo necklace I made for DD's birthday. I used 16 strands of metallic embroidery thread silver and black. The pendant I purchased is glass and the closure is magnetic. Not very fancy but I'm pleased with my first attempt. Sorry the picutre isn't better.


That is lovely, Gwen. I'm sure your daughter will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since spring I've been gradually making these to donate to our local school when it gets cold. I may yet frog the peach/green hat, I didn't have a pattern when I did it & I really like the pattern I used for the other hats, so easy & fits great.
> Basic Earflap Hat for the whole Family, free on Ravelry


These will sure come in handy. Kids are always losing their mitts or their hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Gage complained of a headache earlier. About an hour later he was vomiting. May be flu. I am wondering if it could be stress to. He does not want to go back to school next week. Either way I tucked him in on the couch beside my chair where I knit. So now both him and Deuce are sound asleep.


Cute picture. If it is the flu, I hope you don't catch it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 20 pages behind and today has been, in a word, crappy (and it's not quite noon yet). Woke up to ants streaming to and from the cat food (which has been in the same place for years and never a one before); got that cleaned up by putting a borax/sugar cotton ball in their way and dumping the food and washing the bowl. Then opened up facebook to see that the LYS has closed--they'd been in business 44 years--and that's the one my gift certificate was for. So I am shocked, disappointed, and somewhat angry that my friend's money was wasted (it had been my birthday present, and I was waiting until the Christmas season to spend it on something nice for myself). I never saw an update from them on facebook at all, and now I find out they closed a week ago. Adding in the allergy mess, I'm just in an all around bad mood right now!
> 
> The computer has also been quite slow this morning--I just want to start over! Of course, I can't do that...so I guess I will forge ahead and try to get caught up. (Thanks for reading my little rant--just needed to vent somewhere.) I will do my best to be in a better mood when I post again!


 I feel for you about the ants. I had the same problem and I just don't know where they're coming from. My SIL uses the borax/ cotton ball thing too. I used ant bait and left it in the garage because of the pets. They seem to have disappeared for now.

That's the pits about your LYS. They must have known that there were outstanding gift certificates. Not very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> leaving for the dentist in about an hour.
> 
> very hot and humid out - maybe i will turn on the a/c when i leave and it will be cooled off when i get home. just wish i could reach a temperature where it was still cool but did not feel like i needed a sweater on.
> 
> ...


Hope sophie kitty has been taken in by one of your neighbours and is okay. It seems, cats have no fear of roads. I don't know if there is any way to teach them to stay home other than to keep them inside.

Hope the trip to the dentist was okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a nice place to sit out in - looks great - love the banister flower box. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I find that with the roof, it isn't so hot so I can still sit out.


Lovely deck. The house my son just bought has a lovely enclosed deck too, so nice to be able to sit out when it's hot or even when it rains. His is even screened so no mosquitos :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a shame no one will use them, they make such great juice & jelly. Some here even make pies from them. My DH doesn't like the pie as he wants them peeled & that's not going to happen. I had 3 apple trees but had to cut them down as they had fire blight. I planted new ones but the deer keep eating them, I may never get apples :-(


I have never seen this many crab apples! And it doesn't seem to be only this tree either. I have no idea what they taste like, or what to do with them. I have not made jelly in YEARS and don't remember how, and as for canning anything. I think I have done that once. What little canning was done was pre 1984, and my late DMIL was in charge of that. Wish someone could use them tho. Anyone close to me that wants them can come pick some!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Budasha- a friend at work has purchased this pair of monster longies for his grandson. 

And it was a 24 hour bug. He is better. Thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you know if the hospice care is close to Daralene or will she still have to travel a long way to see her mom? Wherever she goes, it will be a relief to know that she is getting good care.


I'm sure the Hospice care is near where Daralene's sisters and Mom live in Ohio...probably in the same home as where her Mom lives. Daralene is from NY, so will still have to drive back and forth.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our sun is very strong downunder and I spent lots of time,sunbathing and boating in my young days, and it tends to turn the skin brown and wrinkled like an old prune lol!!! On a naughty note, if it's in the genes, just as well my dad didn't keep it in his jeans, or else I wouldn't be who I am. LOL!


You are too funny! My first laugh of the day.

I'm going to the Wainfleet Heritage Festival with my brother later. I grew up in the area and a tabernacle that was on my mom and dad's property was moved to this site. It will be interesting to see how it's been restored.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are too funny! My first laugh of the day.
> 
> I'm going to the Wainfleet Heritage Festival with my brother later. I grew up in the area and a tabernacle that was on my mom and dad's property was moved to this site. It will be interesting to see how it's been restored.


Liz, come meet us here if you haven't already done so....Rookie
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359126-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have never seen this many crab apples! And it doesn't seem to be only this tree either. I have no idea what they taste like, or what to do with them. I have not made jelly in YEARS and don't remember how, and as for canning anything. I think I have done that once. What little canning was done was pre 1984, and my late DMIL was in charge of that. Wish someone could use them tho. Anyone close to me that wants them can come pick some!


Crabapple jelly is one of my favorites. My Grandmother made the most wonderful jelly, it has a taste all of its own. Hmm. I wonder if crabapples are grown around here- (I don't can now, but maybe I can find my recipe and my DIL and I could do it together. mmmm mmmm1


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree with darowil. The problem with hospitals is that they are a service organization. As such, the staff has very little control over the day to day happenings. Anything can, and usually does, disrupt the best laid plans and organization for treatment. An emergency could well have come in that required the pharmacist to stop everything else and tend to the drugs needed for that patient. There are often other patients who require extra care or who do some crazy things that can harm themselves or other patients. Staff can get sick or have family emergencies and not be able to come to work thus leaving an already stressed and overworked staff even more so. As one of the many who care for patients, I always, as do my staff members, try to treat everyone with respect and give the very best care we know how to give. Unfortunately, circumstances often change everything and we must respond to the most urgent or emergent need. I know you felt it should have been your son, but it just could be that something else was even more likely to be death dealing and needed to be dealt with first. Thanks for being understanding that things didn't go exactly as planned. Ultimately, the important thing is that he got the right drug, the right amount, administered in the correct manner to the correct patient. I am hoping he will tolerate his chemo well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> one would think the family would help a bit more - maybe they do and she just doesn't say so - it just seems that someone could come in and help clean, etc. --- sam


Amie is out of ICU and they are running tests to see what the results of the coma are. Her heart stopped more than once and so did the kidneys. As it is the long weekend it might take awhile. She has not been strong enough this past week to go through the tests so it will like mean some results next week. Thanks for all the good thoughts every.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Making another football hat for a friend at work.
> 
> Will post the monster pants later on after I finish the face.


I can't believe how fast you are knitting Your needles must be smokin' hot :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will share something about my mother with you all. As I said we were very close and she passed early morning on Nivember 2nd 2007. I had a very strange dream at that precise time, and woke up knowing she had gone.
> I dreamed she and I were standing on a hill which over looks our city, and the town called Devonport, where my parents met, and I was born. Suddenly in my dream, the sky began to glow with a golden light and was filled with thousands of monarch butterflies, her favourite. She turned to me and said oh look at all the butterflies. Then I woke up, as did my husband, and a cousin and we all knew she had gone. I later wrote a poem about it,
> Here it is my special tribute to her, and dad.
> REFLECTIONS IN THE MIRROR.
> ...


That is so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> And the good news today is....
> Baby Tyler came home yesterday and is recovering very well.
> Sincere thanks to everyone who has prayed for him over these
> Past few days. Cheers Fan


That is very good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks very much everyone. I get my writing ability from my Dad, he used to always write verses etc for family occasions and had a wicked sense of humour, as do I. Lovely scenery photos, and knitting today from you clever ladies. Just got my weekly magazine which has a cotton crochet cardigan pattern, so that might possibly be my next project. It's the English Woman's Weekly for those of you in UK. We in NZ get it about a week after its published there. They have some great stories, recipes, patterns.


Haven't seen the Woman's Weekly for some time. I wonder if it's still available here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here they are with face sewn on.
> 
> Sorry the picture is dark.


Good job!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Budasha, Thank you for your kind reply re my poem.
I miss my mother so much even now almost eight years on.
I'm an only child and she meant the world to me, but I have
A wonderful husband and life is good after almost 45 years of
Marriage. Cheers Fan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had light frost last night, not in the forecast but to be cold & wet this weekend so thought I should get them picked. The frost last night didn't damage much so I picked 2 boxes of cherry tomatoes this morning & about 3 gallons of cucumbers.


Our weekend is hot hot hot. Wish I could send some your way. Have fun with your veggies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely deck. The house my son just bought has a lovely enclosed deck too, so nice to be able to sit out when it's hot or even when it rains. His is even screened so no mosquitos :-D


I never thought to ask about a screen but I will do for next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Budasha, Thank you for your kind reply re my poem.
> I miss my mother so much even now almost eight years on.
> I'm an only child and she meant the world to me, but I have
> A wonderful husband and life is good after almost 45 years of
> Marriage. Cheers Fan


My mom has been gone for 14 years and I wish I had moved back home while she was still here. At the time, my DH didn't want to move. Might have been better for him too if we had.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Liz, come meet us here if you haven't already done so....Rookie
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359126-1.html


On my way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Amie is out of ICU and they are running tests to see what the results of the coma are. Her heart stopped more than once and so did the kidneys. As it is the long weekend it might take awhile. She has not been strong enough this past week to go through the tests so it will like mean some results next week. Thanks for all the good thoughts every.


Good that she has improved and praying that no long term damage done.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 28 August 15
> 
> We are having cool days  cooler than I like  supposed to warm up for the weekend  hopefully  and with school starting we should have some really hot weather coming up  along with lots of foggy mornings with school delays and cancelling. Always happens.
> 
> ...


hi thankyou for all the good info I got hungry just reading the ingredients


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear your friend's mom is doing better. Sending good juju for the insurance complications.
> 
> Hope your son can work that magic. Twitching my nose to help him out! (Thinking the TV show Bewitched!)
> 
> Safe travels. Sounds like I won't see you this week. Maybe next week!


~~~Thank you, Tami. She is doing better, and the insurance issues are being worked out. Your juju is working!
DS did manage to gt out to the cottage for a few hours, and met sme new cousins who had come for the reunion. But, he had to leave early, so he could gt to work early today. :-( So, your twitchy nose is working, too! :thumbup:

Today is a VERY hot & humid day by the lake. No wind or breeze. Luckily the fans are working, and I am parked right between 2! It is too hot to hold yarn and knit. My hands sweat and the yarn won't slip through my fingers. =-(

We had a lovely family reunion last night. Met some new cousins who had never been here before, and some who had not been for a v-e-r-y l-o-n-g time! Good food...good fun. Love those times! :thumbup:

To me.....tomorrow marks the "official" end of summer....school starts for the kids in Chicago (I know many of yours have already started....but I tend to think that is just not right...almost "unAmerican" :lol: :lol: )


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear your friend's mom is doing better. Sending good juju for the insurance complications.
> 
> Hope your son can work that magic. Twitching my nose to help him out! (Thinking the TV show Bewitched!)
> 
> Safe travels. Sounds like I won't see you this week. Maybe next week!


~~~I do have Thursday on my calendar for knitting. Fingers crossed I will get there. It will depend on the repair man.....We got a new refrigerator about 2 1/2 weeks ago...and the door is already broken. Can't call anyone until tomorrow....of course it broke on a holiday! pfui! I am very disappointed....I was so excited about the new fridge! We'll see!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, do not worry about trying to keep up with us all individually, it's virtually impossible at the best of times, for any of us. Just take care of yourself and enjoy the time with your mom and sisters and know that we are hugging you from afar.


~~~DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, do not worry about trying to keep up with us all individually, it's virtually impossible at the best of times, for any of us. Just take care of yourself and enjoy the time with your mom and sisters and know that we are hugging you from afar.


~~~DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay safe! I had not heard about this.


~~~I am glad you are taking an alternative route! I had heard about this and worried that you might be taking these roads. Stay safe! Fingers crossed for all kinds of good news from the Cincy house!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard from DH's 67 year old cousin that just recently moved moved from Alabama to North Carolina only 2 1/2- 3 hours from us. She is marrying her first love from when she was in her late teens early 20s. They reunited about a year ago. It is so sweet; they are te same age. Anyway she has asked me to stand up with her at the wedding. She had been engaged to this gentleman in her youth but parents were against the marriage and now it will happen. He never married. I spent about 2 hours on the phone with her helping her sort out what she wants to do for the ceremony. They hope to "tie the know" toward the end of October. Definitely before the end of the year though.
> 
> Tomorrow is my oldest DD's birthday; she will be 36. I've been making her a kumihimo necklace; got a beautiful pendent at a local bead store. I've got to go assemble it now. Everyone take care and play nice!


~~~What a sweet story....but pfui to those parents so long ago! So many lost years!
Many happy returns to your DD! Do we get a picture of the necklace?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can understand why the medication isn't ready but it's still irritates me that he has to wait so long . Not him though he just takes it all in his stride
> Sonja


~~~Kudos to him....it is to his advantage to "take it in stride"....but it takes a strong character! More power to him!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, I read those recipes for spinach smoothies and thought I would give it a whirl. We have some spinach growing in vege patch, so I added frozen blueberries, banana, coconut milk and oats and it was quite yummy, and couldn't taste raw spinach. Thank you so much, I'm inspired to experiment now. Cheers Fan.&#128515;


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sam love you lots and lots


----------

